
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (July 2019) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company. If it isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job.<p>Searchers: Try <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hackernews" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hackernews</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>,
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>Don&#x27;t miss these other fine threads:<p><i>Who wants to be hired?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20325923" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20325923</a><p><i>Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20325924" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20325924</a>
======
jacquesm
Finally we are strong enough to write one of these who is hiring ads. Yes,
we're hiring!

Who we are: The Modular Company, tech DD services for Venture Capital and
Private Equity customers.

We're growing rapidly, we doubled year-on-year for the last three years,
looking to do this again this year. Right now we have a mix of part and full-
timers that form two teams and we are looking to build a third team in the
next three months.

We are looking for an all-round tech person to help out with the Due Diligence
work we do, preparation, interviews and report writing. Competitive salary,
stock and bonus. If you are curious, want to know what makes things work and
would like to join a team that consists of interesting people then please
respond, we're color blind, age agnostic (our team spans 3 decades) and would
be happy to hire women, men and in fact anybody else as long as they
positively contribute to team and atmosphere.

Warning: this work is not for everybody. It is super intense, we deliver a
20-30 page report each week, it is fun and addictive but if you are unable to
pace yourself then likely you are better off in a more regulated environment,
we are not going to 'hold your hand' but give you all the freedom you need to
succeed or mess up. English writing and speaking skills are almost as
important as your tech background. We are 'radically transparent', that means
that once every month we send out a very detailed report on how the business
is doing to ensure that everybody is on the same page. This includes
financials, a retrospective of the past month, looking forward to the month
ahead and anything else that might be of interest.

Location: Near Amsterdam, Netherlands (Hilversum) Remote is ok, but some
office presence required, we work all over Europe. Some of us work from abroad
(Poland) but this is while workable, not ideal so if you're in or near
Amsterdam or Hilversum that would be better.

You may contact me through jacques@modularcompany.com if you're interested.

No recruiters or agencies please.

~~~
joelbluminator
You are looking for an analyst or something of the sort right? not a software
developer

~~~
jacquesm
Given that four out of our team of about 10 are developers that is a bit of a
hard question to answer. Let me try anyway: we do not actually develop
software (other than our own tooling) but we _do_ look at other people's
software, as well as many other aspects of IT operations, development
processes and so on.

So software development experience is a definite plus, but it is not required
that you do software development during the normal course of our work, at best
it would result in some actionable advice in one of the sections of the
report.

I hope that answers your question satisfactorily, if not feel free to follow
up either here on in email.

~~~
joelbluminator
Thanks! It does explain it. It's an interesting concept for sure; I guess VCs
want to make sure the money they are investing is as safe as possible, and
taking a hard look at the engineering behind the company is a part of the due
dilligence. (If I understood the business model correctly). And startups are
probably not too keen on sharing their code and IP like that but the VCs will
pressure them to do it. I kinda like it :)

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, you got it perfectly. Start-ups are especially wary of sharing their IP
with VCs or their portfolio companies so we come in handy as trusted third
party (trusted by both) to not leak critical IP while still being able to say
something useful about it.

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site
Reliability Engineers, Senior Designers, and more! | Washington, DC | ONSITE
[https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

The best of technology. The best of government. And we want you. We're looking
for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product managers, and
more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring and redesigning critical
government services. You'll join a team of the most talented technologists
from across the private sector and government. No government resume required!
We work on some of the biggest issues affecting the American people there are,
immigration, veterans service, students, health care, and more. We're
especially looking for talented senior engineers to join us to help shift move
government tech in the right direction.

See one of our Reports to Congress for examples of what you could be working
on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/apply](https://www.usds.gov/apply)

~~~
hlieberman
I'm currently a USDS employee, and I can tell you that you will never find
another job that has impact anywhere near this scale. From killing literally
billions in dollars of government waste, to saving soldier's lives in
Afghanistan, and helping refugees get into America, the work is so important.
Join us!

~~~
formercoder
I recently needed to trawl through CFPB HMDA data and it was an absolute
pleasure to do so. Everything was straightforward and documented in GitHub. I
assumed this project was a result of USDS

~~~
non_identitatem
The CFPB HMDA products were built by the Consumer Financial Protection
Bureau's dev team. They've been working on government open source and open
data platforms since (I think?) ~2012.
([https://github.com/cfpb](https://github.com/cfpb))

While CFPB is definitely a separate thing from USDS, I'd imagine their end
goals are the same: building things that help government better serve
citizens. The more dedicated people that take up this mission in public
service, the better!

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco (Onsite) | Full Stack / Front End, Machine
Learning, Enterprise Sales
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest manufacturers.
By leveraging advanced artificial intelligence techniques, Uncountable's
algorithms get better material and chemical products to the market in half the
time. We currently have fewer than 15 employees and are located in the Design
District in SF.

Senior Full Stack / Frontend Engineers | $120k - $170k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for an experienced engineer who can spear head
the development of the Uncountable Web Platform. The position is an 70/30 mix
of front-end and back-end with the primary challenge being overcoming UX
challenges.

Enterprise Sales | $70k - $120k + Commission & Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for resourceful, scrappy, and driven
professionals to grow out our sales and business development team. As a sales
representative, you will be responsible for generating leads, pitching
Uncountable’s AI platform to Directors/VPs, and closing enterprise deals.

These are all onsite, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
jacobwg
THORN | REMOTE (US based) | Software Engineer with React/Node/AWS | Software
Engineer | Full-stack Engineer | Frontend Engineer with Design Experience |
Data Scientist | FULL-TIME | $100k - $150k + Amazing benefits |
[https://www.thorn.org](https://www.thorn.org)

Thorn is a non-profit that builds technology to defend children from sexual
abuse. Thorn gives you the opportunity to apply your expertise and passion to
directly impact the lives of vulnerable and abused children. Our engineers and
data scientists solve dynamic, quickly evolving problems with our network of
partners from tech companies, NGOs, and law enforcement agencies. If you are
able to bring clarity to complexity and lightness to heavy problems, you could
be a great fit for our team.

We are hiring for:

\- Software Engineer - React/Node/AWS:
[https://grnh.se/20d1107c2](https://grnh.se/20d1107c2)

\- Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/c3b3ba3b2](https://grnh.se/c3b3ba3b2)

\- Full-stack Engineer: [https://grnh.se/ab532e5c2](https://grnh.se/ab532e5c2)

\- Frontend Engineer with Design Experience:
[https://grnh.se/5446d4772](https://grnh.se/5446d4772)

\- Data Engineer: [https://grnh.se/e8a4d18b2](https://grnh.se/e8a4d18b2)

\- Data Scientist: [https://grnh.se/2a695fb42](https://grnh.se/2a695fb42)

Tech stack: React / Redux / Typescript / Express / Node.js / GraphQL / Python
/ PostgreSQL / Elasticsearch / Docker / Terraform / Kubernetes / AWS

Fully funded medical, dental & vision + unlimited vacation + remote first
culture + flexible working + 401(k) + wellness.

~~~
claudio-viola
Would you consider freelancers outside US?

------
dwinston
Materials Project | Berkeley, CA | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://materialsproject.org](https://materialsproject.org)

Berkeley Lab ([https://www.lbl.gov/](https://www.lbl.gov/)) is looking for a
talented web developer who will work on building powerful web-based tools for
materials scientists on the Materials Project team (see
[https://materialsproject.org](https://materialsproject.org)). The Materials
Project is one of the world’s foremost databases of computed materials science
data, and has helped pioneer a change in how we design and search for new
materials, with a large active community of users in both academia and
industry. We use millions of CPU hours a year in our calculations, and all of
this data is publicly available and free of charge, and we develop all our
software openly and under open source licenses.

This is a great opportunity for a developer with an interest in science and
energy-related innovation. You'll work with a team of scientists and engineers
and will have a major impact on any aspect of the project that interests you —
from application architecture to data visualization.

A successful applicant will have experience in:

* HTML/CSS

* JavaScript — someone who is happy to help maintain our legacy platform {Backbone.js, CoffeeScript, Require.js} but is also not afraid of new technologies where appropriate {React / Plotly Dash}

* Web services technologies and REST APIs

* Information visualization — knowledge of javascript graphing libraries such as {d3, HighCharts, Plotly} and understanding of information visualization techniques highly relevant

Ideal applicants will also be experienced with:

* Python and Django (or similar framework)

* Writing unit- and end-to-end tests for client side applications

* Unix environments

* User interface design principles

A successful applicant will also:

* Be keen to work as part of a small team, including working with other researchers (graduate students, postdoctoral researchers, collaborators) who are excited about sharing their data with the world

If you're interested in applying, or you simply want to ask some questions
about the position (I’m the team’s lead web dev), feel free to ping me at
dwinston@lbl.gov. The official position description and application portal is
at <[https://jobs.lbl.gov/jobs/web-
developer-1934>](https://jobs.lbl.gov/jobs/web-developer-1934>), but because
Berkeley Lab is a public research institution, the hiring/contract style is
different than a typical industry job (e.g. “1-year term appointment” means
guaranteed for 1 year at minimum -- this position definitely has long-term,
extension-without-reapplication potential; full benefits start from day 1;
etc.), so again please feel free to ping me for any clarification. :)

~~~
normcoreashore
Also, I've heard the Berkeley Lab jobs require a drug test. Can you speak to
that?

~~~
mkhorton
You can read Berkeley Lab's policy on drug testing here:
[https://commons.lbl.gov/display/rpm2/Workplace+Substance+Abu...](https://commons.lbl.gov/display/rpm2/Workplace+Substance+Abuse#myId
--1898802862)

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Virginia (Arlington and Dulles), Maryland (Annapolis
Junction), South Carolina (Greenville), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida
(Melbourne), Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Pennsylvania (State College) and
possibly others, all ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff similar to valgrind, debuggers,
manual disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write
our own low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA
Pro, ghidra, qemu, Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and
so on. Easily transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel
drivers, embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development,
symbolic execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing,
abstract interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers.
We work with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc, MIPS,
ARM/Thumb/AArch64, x86/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire from no-
degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer Engineering,
Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life, subway included. Pick
Florida or Texas to live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income
tax. Pick Florida for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and a median
house price of about $150,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

~~~
me_again
I'm curious why you don't name your organization?

~~~
segmondy
I think those that need to apply have any idea the type of organization. ;)

------
joeyspn
Interdax | Several Positions | Worldwide, London | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.interdax.com](https://www.interdax.com)

Hi HNers! Interdax is a 3rd generation derivatives exchange for digital assets
(bitcoin, ethereum, etc). We are gearing up for launch very soon and we are
looking for passionate crypto enthusiasts to reinforce our squad and join us
in this adventure. Most of our team comes from HN! Current openings:

    
    
      Front-end Engineer (NodeJS/Typescript)
      Backend Engineer (Golang)
      Kdb+/q Trading Systems Engineer
      Cloud Security Engineer (DevSecOps)
      Product/Engineering Manager (Technical)
      Support Engineer
      Site Reliability Engineer
      and more...
    
    

All positions include:

    
    
      Competitive Salary
      Meaningful Profit Sharing (0.1 to 0.5%)
      Fully remote position
      Startup Culture
      Unlimited Vacation Policy
      Team getaways
    

Apply at [https://interdax.breezy.hr/](https://interdax.breezy.hr/)

~~~
kaymat
I applied thank you!

------
RawsonLeavitt
Brain Corporation | Multiple Openings |San Diego, CA | Onsite Only

Brain Corp is a San Diego-based AI company that specializes in the development
of self-driving technology. We are taking our proprietary BrainOS (robot
operating system) and putting it on machines to turn them into self-driving,
autonomous robots. We have raised $110m from SoftBank and Qualcomm Ventures.

We have announced partnerships with Walmart in the US and Softbank Robotics in
Japan and have over 1,000 mobile, autonomous robots in commercial
environments.

We are hiring across all engineering functions (Research, Software,
Electrical, Mechanical). Our full job board can be found here:
[https://www.braincorp.com/careers](https://www.braincorp.com/careers)

Highlighted openings:

* Machine Learning Engineers (Depth Perception, SLAM, Motion Planning projects)

* C++ & Python Developers (Linux)

* Robotics Software Engineers (Jr, Mid, & Sr levels)

* Site Reliability Engineers

* Software Test Automation Engineers/ SDETs

All positions are posted on the website link above. We have great benefits
including lunch catered daily, unlimited snacks & drinks, unlimited vacation
for exempt positions, and 4% 401k matching. Typical Interview Process:
recruiter phone screen, take home test, technical phone/skype screen, onsite,
offer.

Contact us at careers@braincorporation.com if you don't see a role that
matches; feel free to send your resume over to us and let us know what you
would be interested in.

Thanks!

-Rawson [https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/)

------
shpat
Galois | Full Time Research Engineer, Technical Project Lead, Hardware
Engineer, Software Integration Engineer| Portland, OR, Arlington, VA, Dayton,
OH |

Galois is looking for software and hardware engineers, researchers, technical
project leads, and software integration engineers that enjoy working on
challenging problems in computer science. We collaborate with organizations
like NASA, DARPA, and Amazon Web Services to explore blue sky ideas and turn
them into usable technology.

Galois is employee-owned, we have a one-level flat organizational structure,
and we make important decisions as a group. We love to learn and share what we
know, and that’s a big part of how we approach R&D, so we have no hard
requirements for previous experience with similar work.

Some of the things we've worked on in the past: Formal methods, static
analysis, binary analysis, cryptographic algorithms, domain specific
languages, programming languages theory, abstract interpretation, type theory,
formal verification and software correctness, reinforcement learning,
autonomous systems assurance, communication security, cyber-deception for
network defense, DDoS defense, provable hardware security, statistical anomaly
detection for detecting advanced persistent threats.

We think working here is awesome (See
[https://lifeatgalois.com](https://lifeatgalois.com)) To apply:
[https://galois.com/careers/](https://galois.com/careers/)

~~~
Dinux
Does Galios provide VISA for Europeans?

~~~
shpat
Galois can support you if you have visa issues, yes.

------
kasrak
Airtable | Software Engineer | San Francisco | REMOTE (US only)

Airtable's mission is to expand human productivity by letting everyone create
tools to organize their world. Our current product includes a real-time
collaborative database and a rich set of components for building tools using
this database. Unlike single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit
of building blocks that people can repurpose to create their own applications.
Our roadmap is filled with enhancements and additions to this toolkit that
will push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities.

To see some of the ways people are already using Airtable, check out
[https://airtable.com/universe](https://airtable.com/universe)

We're hiring engineers for web (Javascript + Flow, Node, React), iOS
(Objective-C, Swift), and Android.

We're a small team, with backgrounds from Google, Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We
believe in the power of highly motivated and capable individuals to accomplish
great things in small teams, with end-to-end ownership of projects and rapid
iteration. Read more about our engineering culture and values here:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/airtable](https://www.keyvalues.com/airtable)

You can apply here: [https://airtable.com/jobs](https://airtable.com/jobs)

~~~
kylemh
Are all roles open for remote? The roles on the website mostly indicate SF.

~~~
kasrak
All engineering roles are open to US-based remote candidates!

~~~
joenot443
Is US-based a timezone restriction or a visa one? i.e. are Canadians able to
apply?

------
bcohen123
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC/LA

Kensho is a leading analytics and machine learning company serving the
financial, healthcare, and national security sectors.

We have been formally backed by investors as diverse as Google, Goldman Sachs,
and In-Q-Tel (the venture arm of the CIA). In April of last year we were
acquired by S&P Global.

We recruit world-class engineers, data scientists, designers, scientists and
researchers, many of whom have PhDs in scientific disciplines. We have a
spectrum of opportunities in Harvard Square, New York City, and Washington,
D.C. for individuals with the right scientific and computing skills.

To see all open positions visit:
[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

------
jjcm
Me | part time backend node dev | Sydney | Onsite I've got an open room in a
penthouse on the beach in Sydney. Essentially I'd like you to come live in it
for free and work part time on one of my open source side projects.

\---

About the apartment:

This is the view you'd wake up to:
[https://i.imgur.com/3TiTwBp.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/3TiTwBp.jpg) and the
view from the other side of the apartment:
[https://i.imgur.com/7c3D4En.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/7c3D4En.jpg) . It's not
bad. Here's a tour I gave for when I was looking for potential housemates -
the room shown here is the one you'd be in:
[https://syd.jjcm.org/house.mp4](https://syd.jjcm.org/house.mp4) I've got
surfboards if as well if you're into that, and the snorkeling just out front
is some of the best in Sydney:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKrdldogMLw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKrdldogMLw)

\---

About the job:

Position is from now until March. Three days a week on my project gets you a
free room and free food. Creating a Patreon meets Reddit kinda site. User pays
$5/mo, we take $1 to run the servers without ads or tracking, then the
remaining $4 gets split evenly between everything they upvoted that month.
Philosphies I'm going into this with: Entirely open source, no ads ever, all
analytics are purely opt-in. I'm a front end guy and right now I'm grinding my
gears with the backend, so anyone that can create node apis secured with JWTs
is really who I need. Big bonus points if you've worked with Stripe's API or
cloud storage before. If you're interested in the roadmap for what you'd be
doing, I have an 8 week sprint planned out here:
[https://github.com/jjcm/soci/milestones?direction=asc&sort=t...](https://github.com/jjcm/soci/milestones?direction=asc&sort=title&state=open)

If you're interested hit me up at j at jjcm.org

~~~
christopher8827
Hmm... so I assume no customers yet? Or at least you got a mailing list setup?

~~~
jjcm
None - not planning on gathering until there's a usable MVP, which is the aim
of bringing someone on board. My plan for customer acquisition is to reach out
to 100 content creators and give them $10/mo to distribute for free (paid out
of pocket by myself) to seed the platform. Targeting creators should give an
artificial boost to NPS that will attract more users.

------
amasad
Repl.it (YC W18) | Infrastructure Engineer | ONSITE | SF |
[https://repl.it/jobs](https://repl.it/jobs)

Repl.it is the first open computing platform where anyone, even without even
needing an account, can hop on and in seconds start executing code, build and
host applications and websites, and collaborate with other people.

Providing a service like this is challenging from all a scaling, security, and
billing perspectives. Additionally, supporting the number of languages that we
do ([https://repl.it/languages](https://repl.it/languages)) is hard from both
a hard systems tooling problem -- we have to build generic protocols for
executing, debugging, authoring code, running tests, handling files, etc.

It's a great time to be joining us, we're still 8 full-time people, we reach
more than a million coders a month, and we're backed by YC and a16z.

------
tpshapescale
Shape (YC S15 | Start X F17)

San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time Hiring | 3D Computer Vision ▪ Sr EE ▪
Sr Data Scientist ▪ Sr ME ▪ Sr Backend ▪ Sr iOS App & Web Developer ▪ and more
| $120K-170K + equity

Shape is the company behind ShapeScale, a 3D personal body scanner, scale, and
fitness tracker that digitizes your body in photorealistic 3D. Its companion
app then shows you where exactly you have been gaining muscle and losing fat
by color-grading your 3D avatar.

We are looking to expand our engineering team. It's challenging both on the
software and hardware, due to ShapeScale's robotic, rotating and expanding
arm. On the computer vision side, we face interesting challenging involving 3D
reconstruction, rejigging, and data collection.

All open roles:
([https://shapescale.com/careers/](https://shapescale.com/careers/)

Interested in hearing more? Reach out to careers@shapescale.com for more
information

------
exAspArk
Hyre | Full-Stack Developer | Toronto, Canada | REMOTE, ONSITE, VISA

Hyre is a marketplace that helps connect event organizers (hotel chains such
as Marriott and Hilton, exhibition centers, etc.) with event staff
(supervisors, bartenders, wait staff, etc.). Essentially, an Uber-like model
for the $80B+ event staffing industry.

We are an ambitious early-stage startup, looking for a motivated and
experienced Full Stack Developer in our office in the heart of downtown
Toronto, Canada. Join us to work with our small talented team, iterate
quickly, and help us expand to new markets. Visa sponsorship is available for
the right candidate.

Our tech stack:

* Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Sidekiq.

* Elixir, Phoenix, GraphQL.

* JavaScript, React, ReactNative.

* PostgreSQL, Redis.

* Docker, Kubernetes, GCP, AWS.

Apply: evgeny@hyrestaff.com or
[https://angel.co/company/hyrestaff/jobs/576101-full-stack-
de...](https://angel.co/company/hyrestaff/jobs/576101-full-stack-developer)

~~~
dmix
Not looking for a job but are you guys moving from Rails->Phoenix? How's that
going? It's something our company is considering.

~~~
exAspArk
We started by building some new functionality with Elixir. For example, a new
read-only GraphQL API. Later, we might begin performing mutations and writes,
serving all HTTP requests with Phoenix, and handling asynchronous jobs.

Although Elixir solves some of our problems, we don't want to rewrite things
for the sake of rewriting them. That's why will probably keep things which
work fine in terms of maintainability, scalability, etc. for now to move fast
and learn more about the system and the domain (to avoid rewriting wrong
features or right features rebuilt wrong).

~~~
dmix
Sounds like the right approach, start with something external or non-critical
then do new feature development or rebuilding old features.

The other question is hiring/training. I should attend one of those Elixir
meetups in Toronto.

Thanks for the reply.

------
mxpxrocks10
SecurityTrails | Sr. Backend Lead | Remote |
[https://SecurityTrails.com](https://SecurityTrails.com)

We're looking for a lead engineer to take the reigns for the backend
development team. As we've begun to quickly expand our team we need a lead for
the application development side that can work with the data team, our
prototyping team, sales engineering, and the principles of the organization to
craft the way forward as the teams and demands grow.

You should be adept at taking the goals and turning them into tasks for the
team, ensuring the output is inline with the long term roadmap and ensuring
any hiccups or noise from new team members, or more junior engineers is
effectively filtered out. You will take charge of ensuring the test coverage
is sufficient, that the team is following processes you need to move the ball
forward, and that tasks are correctly architected and validated.

Experience in a particular language or technology is not essential, but you
should definitely get excited about building cutting edge big data security
products.

Some of the technologies and tools that we currently use: Elixir, Go, Python,
Scala, Elasticearch, Kafka, Spark, Beam, BigTable, BigQuery, Amazon Aurora,
AWS, Azure, and GCP.

[https://sthr.bamboohr.com/hiring/jobs](https://sthr.bamboohr.com/hiring/jobs)

Contact: Theresa Loos <theresa.loos@securitytrails.com>

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
Yeah, the guy below is correct, this seems to require existing accounts to
apply.

I can try some basic password sprays with some of your LinkedIn employee names
in the format of the email you gave us -> theresa.loos@securitytrails.com

Do we get extra points if we crack a valid password?

~~~
mxpxrocks10
lol <cry>

------
carebearswag
Markforged | Software Engineers (all levels, full stack), Software Engineering
Managers/Directors | ONSITE | Cambridge, MA, USA |
[https://www.markforged.com](https://www.markforged.com)

Markforged builds cutting-edge cloud connected industrial 3D printers that
produce parts 50x faster that are 23x stronger and 20x lower-cost. We print in
composites (eg. carbon fiber) and in metal!

Check out this interview with our CEO from Rapid 2019 to learn about how we
are changing the game with our new software offering, Blacksmith:
[https://3dprint.com/244314/interview-with-markforgeds-
greg-m...](https://3dprint.com/244314/interview-with-markforgeds-greg-mark-on-
ai-in-3d-printing/)

Our software stack: * Webapp - Express.js / AWS backend, AngularJS / WebGL
frontend, Electron for optional desktop client, CoffeeScript * Computational
geometry engine for part slicing - Written from scratch in CoffeeScript and
C++. Runs on AWS Lambda, in-browser, or on desktop client * Printer
touchscreen application - Node Webkit / AngularJS + Python, all on top of a
custom Debian image on a BeagleBone * Printer firmware - embedded C on a
custom board

To apply email me directly with your resume at cary.demello@markforged.com or
go to www.markforged.com/jobs to check out our full slate of jobs and apply
there.

------
dhxt
I've built
[https://findwork.dev/?source=hackernews](https://findwork.dev/?source=hackernews)
to index the postings here so that they're searchable. I also enrich the jobs
with data from Glassdoor (reviews) and Crunchbase (funding). I use it for my
own job hunt, but it might be useful for other too...

------
alihollomon
Intercontinental Exchange | Senior C++ Developers | Atlanta GA | Onsite |
Full-Time | VISA OK

Intercontinental Exchange (NYSE: ICE) is seeking a strong C++ Developer to
join our core infrastructure development team. The C++ Developer will develop
and maintain application systems and framework infrastructure for a state of
the art internet based electronic commodities and futures exchange.

What we're looking for: People to design, develop, and maintain various
components of the ICE trading platform. People with strong C++ development
experience and a strong understanding of modern C++ and STL. We also seek
multithreaded application development experience with demonstrable experience
in design and system architecture. Preferred skills include Low Latency
Systems, High Throughput Systems, Boost C++ Library, Linux Development,
Distributed Systems, and Network Programming.

Competitive salary plus excellent bonus structure and benefits package.

Read more here: [
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intercontinental_Exchange](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intercontinental_Exchange)
-[https://www.intercontinentalexchange.com/about](https://www.intercontinentalexchange.com/about)
] Apply here: [
[https://careers.intercontinentalexchange.com/jobs/senior-c%2...](https://careers.intercontinentalexchange.com/jobs/senior-c%2B%2B-developer-166?et=3rWGctaf)
]

------
srainier
Scribd | Software Engineers | San Francisco, Toronto | ONSITE or REMOTE | VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to change how the world reads.
Beginning of this year we hit 1M paying subscribers
([https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...))! We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one
of the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

The Content Engineering team is in need of both software engineers and senior
software engineers, onsite in our new San Francisco office, onsite in our
Toronto office, or remote within the United States. The Content Engineering
team was newly formed with the dual mission to own and update Scribd's
existing content metadata pipeline and build new metadata that can be used by
the search, recommendations, data science, and frontend teams to build more
useful and intelligent features. The work includes building data pipelines,
data engineering, and a touch of machine learning.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
competitive salary and great benefits. We are ambitious but at the same time
we value a good work life balance. In general we care way more about your
personality and hacking skills than what languages you’ve used so far.

If this sounds appealing to you then you should apply! The links for both
roles are below. If you have questions you can contact me at Shane at
scribd.com (I'm the manager for the Content Engineering team).

Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/9c07e478-71d5-4da2-9951-f3643d9...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/9c07e478-71d5-4da2-9951-f3643d99ce78)

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/c42c3d81-2a13-451b-8350-226ec01...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/c42c3d81-2a13-451b-8350-226ec01e1900)

~~~
swapniljavanjal
applied and sent you email

------
aviviano_nmr
NorthStar Medical Radioisotopes | Software Engineer | Madison, WI | Full Time
| Onsite

[https://www.northstarnm.com](https://www.northstarnm.com)

Our Engineering team is growing fast, and we are seeking Software Engineers to
help implement software for our current and next generation systems, and to
become future leaders of our organization. Our team develops electromechanical
instruments, devices, cloud systems, mobile applications, and production
equipment for medical and non-medical applications.

Stack: C# (.NET Core 3), C, C++, Rust, F#, Windows, UWP, Skia, SQLite, gRPC,
Azure Devops, Git

Research: We are actively looking at adding the following technologies to add
to our stack: AWS, Azure, UWP, Android, and iOS.

NorthStar’s mission is to transform the medical radioisotopes industry by
becoming a global leader of innovative diagnostic & therapeutic medical
radioisotopes. In fulfillment of this mission, NorthStar has developed ground
breaking technology in radiopharmaceutical production as well as
instruments/medical devices that will efficiently produce important medical
radioisotopes on site at a radiopharmacy.

If you are interested in applying for this position, please forward your
resume to hr@northstarnm.com with the position title in the subject line.

------
ShaneCurran
Evervault ([https://evervault.com/](https://evervault.com/)) | Haskell
Engineers + Head of Product | Dublin, Ireland | ONSITE | €60k - €80k +
meaningful equity stake

Love Haskell? Passionate about data privacy?

At Evervault, we're working to make data privacy simple. We're building simple
developer tools that allow companies to process personal data in a secure
environment, so they can forget about data privacy and focus on doing what
they do best: building their product.

This is a unique opportunity to get in on the ground floor of a world-class
team, helping to fundamentally re-architect how companies handle personal
data.

We're VC-backed by some of the best investors in the business and are now
building out our team in Dublin.

You'll be responsible for building out our core tech infrastructure over the
coming months and for driving the design and build processes of our platform
and company.

Even if there isn't a role that seems like a good fit, we're always interested
in speaking to interesting people. If you, or anyone you know, would be
interested then please don't hesitate to get in touch.

[https://evervault.com/careers](https://evervault.com/careers)

You can reach me directly at shane@evervault.com

------
vj44
OnSpecta | Redwood City, CA & Warsaw, Poland | Software Engineer, Research
Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer | Visa

OnSpecta is an early-stage startup founded by successful serial entrepreneurs
and deep learning experts, and was born out of MIT’s neuroscience lab. We
offer a Deep Learning Server (DLS) which increases the performance of deep
learning computations on Intel and ARM CPUs, GPUs and ASICs etc. We're a small
team (~10), so you'll have a huge opportunity to make a difference.

We are looking for talented software performance engineers to work directly
with our technical founders. If you have experience in C++ and are interested
in working on cutting-edge AI/ML infrastructure tech, please reach out to us.
See more at
[http://onspecta.com/careers.html](http://onspecta.com/careers.html) We're
also looking for Machine Learning Engineers (experience with Python +
TensorFlow required).

Please reach out to hiring@onspecta.com and include "HN: " in the subject.
(Note: while we're open to remote work, you must be in California's or
Central/Easter Europe's timezones. Local candidates are preferred).

------
jgill
Backtracks| [https://backtracks.fm/?ref=hn](https://backtracks.fm/?ref=hn) |
Product & Engineering | Austin, TX, USA | Full Time | ONSITE

Backtracks helps audio content creators and brands know and grow their
audience and revenue. We build delightful software for podcasts and spoken
word audio.

Roles:

* Mid-Senior Front-end Software Developer [https://www.workable.com/j/29D360401E](https://www.workable.com/j/29D360401E)

* Senior Python Developer [https://www.workable.com/j/6250CAA462](https://www.workable.com/j/6250CAA462)

You should know that we don't eat lunch at our desks. It's important enough to
put here. We trust you to get your work done and don't micromanage a highly
talented and professional team. Backtracks is a "Get Things Done" culture that
deeply cares about our team, partners, and changing the world of spoken world
audio. We value mastery, talent, and a good sense of humor.

Benefits:

\- Equity

\- Medical, dental, and vision insurance

\- Flexible vacation policy; take time when you need it

\- Flex-work; ability to work from home or remote at times that fit with life

\- 401k

\- Annual company retreat

\- Subscription to a consumer audio service

\- Choose your own laptop

\- Audio gear allowance

------
whafro
PathAI | Boston, MA or Austin, TX | [https://pathai.com](https://pathai.com) |
Onsite / Remote (US)

PathAI is looking for front- and back-end engineers and engineering managers
to work toward detecting diseases like cancer faster and more accurately while
paving the way toward personalized medicine.

We're working with a modern stack using Python/Django/Flask/DRF, alongside a
Vue-powered front-end. Services are containerized, and we do our best to have
a great engineering environment alongside our regulatory and compliance
efforts. We're a technology company working within healthcare, not a
healthcare company trying to leverage technology. I wrote about what this
means to us:
[https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1090693541565734914](https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1090693541565734914)

We're growing quickly, so we're especially excited to bring on tech leads, but
early- and mid-career developers who have great software engineering chops can
find a great home here as well. You'll just want to make sure you have solid
skills in python/django (on the back-end), vue/react (on front), or similar to
be a decent fit.

Work alongside a diverse set of expert technologists, computational
biologists, and computer vision scientists – if you're intellectually curious,
it's an amazing environment to be in. We're well-funded with strong revenue,
growth, and – most importantly – impact.

Check out our open positions at
[https://www.pathai.com/careers/](https://www.pathai.com/careers/).

~~~
bramabercrombie
Hi, I sent an email to a previously posted address regarding any possibilities
for bioinformatics work, I hope it arrived to you successfully. Thanks

------
tbarbugli
Stream | Golang, iOS, and Android Senior Developers | Remote / Onsite | Full
time | Amsterdam

Stream is an API platform that powers Feeds and Chat for over 500 million end-
users – many companies of which you use daily.

Our team is hiring backend developers to work on our API platform and
distributed data storage (Go for almost everything), as well as iOS, and
Android developers to work on our SDK libraries in Swift, Java, and Kotlin.

Want to join an excellent team and build great products used by millions of
users? Apply now at
[https://angel.co/company/stream](https://angel.co/company/stream)

~~~
heroHACK17
Is there a contact I can send my resume to instead of signing up for an
Angel.co account?

------
oskari
Aiven | Site Reliability Engineers, Customer Success Engineers, Developer
Advocates | Helsinki, Boston, Berlin, Sydney | ONSITE / REMOTE |
[https://aiven.io/careers](https://aiven.io/careers)

Aiven is a rapidly growing series A startup creating fully managed cloud
services from the best open source database and event streaming technologies
(e.g. Apache Kafka, Cassandra, PostgreSQL.)

Our cloud services allow our clients to focus on building awesome applications
instead of worrying about data infrastructure management. All our services are
based on open source technologies and we're active open source contributors.

We're headquartered in Helsinki, Finland and can help you relocate here, but
we also have employees in other cities across European Union, United States
and Australia and welcome remote applications. We're now looking for new team
members for site reliability engineering, customer success and developer
advocacy.

See [https://aiven.io/careers](https://aiven.io/careers) for more information
on our open positions.

------
rdgthree
Flip ([https://flip.lease/jobs](https://flip.lease/jobs)) | Software Engineers
| New York | ONSITE & REMOTE | 140k-160k

Flip is making moving into and out of a space as easy as deciding where you
want to go. We'll take on your apartment lease and pay your rent so you can
leave as soon as you need to.[0] We’re backed by USV, Collaborative Fund, and
Tusk Ventures.

We're hiring talented engineers to join our engineering focused team. At Flip,
you'll find private dedicated workspaces, a quiet environment, and a distinct
lack of regular meetings. We're flexible on in-office employees working from
home, and you can work whatever hours are optimal for you. Our team is
intentionally small and experienced.

We're hiring:

* Senior Frontend Engineer

* Senior Data Engineer

* Senior iOS Engineer

* Mobile Lead

Apply here: [https://flip.lease/jobs](https://flip.lease/jobs)

Cultures we look to emulate are Stripe, WhatsApp (pre-FB), and Netflix. If you
like and respect how those companies operate give us a shout.

[0] [https://flip.lease/instant](https://flip.lease/instant)

~~~
thewarpaint
Hey there, are you hiring remote candidates worldwide or only US-based ones?

------
bill_duckduckgo
DuckDuckGo - We are looking for candidates that are excited to join us on a
mission be the company people trust most with their online privacy. All of our
roles are fully-remote!

DuckDuckGo | Director, User Insights | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Mobile Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Backend Engineer | REMOTE

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring)

~~~
ssbash
Does DDG hire interns?

------
gambitresearch
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | £40-85k + Bonus + Benefits + Totally Flexible Working
Hours + Personal Training Budget + Chef Cooked Office Lunches Twice a Week +
Health Insurance + Discounted Gym At Gambit Research we specialise in creating
and managing an automated betting service, via research, statistical analysis
and the use of complex algorithms. We ingest and organise terabytes of market
and event data from more than fifty sources and make the data available to our
strategy teams via internal APIs. We care deeply about speed, accuracy and
availability.

Our flagship product, MollyBet, presents the odds offered by many of the
world’s largest bookmakers and betting exchanges, and enables clients to bet
with multiple operators with a single mouse-click or API request. Molly is
generally regarded as the best product in its class.

We’re always looking for clever, pragmatic, and autonomous individuals to join
our team - individuals like you. We have a unique culture, where hierarchy and
fancy job titles don’t matter. Instead our team is given the freedom to choose
their own tools, work on projects they actually find interesting, and have
totally flexible working hours. The technologies our team typically works with
includes: Python, Erlang, JavaScript and C++. We also use Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, C, Java, Haskell, Julia, Go, ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL,
Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ, Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash,
Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, and GitLab.

We’re currently recruiting for:

\- Python Developers (C++ an added bonus)

\- Web Designer

If you're interested, pop your CV over to us at careers@gambitresearch.com, or
have a go at our online challenge:
[https://www.gambitresearch.com/quiz/](https://www.gambitresearch.com/quiz/)

------
quasardb
QuasarDB | C++ Developer | Paris and Remote

We are the makers of a high-performance distributed timeseries database and we
have very exciting use cases in financial markets and transportation.

We are looking for a C++ developer to join the core R&D team. You will
contribute to the development in the product.

Technical environment: C++ 17, Git, Teamcity

email: jobs@quasardb.net More information here:
[https://quasardb.net/careers/](https://quasardb.net/careers/)

------
iwan-cr
Chatroulette.com |DevOps (Kubernetes, AWS), Backend (Scala), Frontend
(ReasonML) | Zurich, Zug, Switzerland | SALARY: >130k CHF | ONSITE (no remote)
| Swiss or EU member-states passport-holders ONLY

The website was featured on mass media (South Park, major television news
etc.). It is a web app built around 2008 by (back-then) 17 years old Andrey
Ternovskiy who wanted to talk to his friends on the internet.

The website hasn't really changed in 10 years but right now we are a small
team (including Andrey) who are rebuilding it from scratch with Scala,
ReasonML, AWS and other modern technologies.

Some of the technical challenges are:

\- Remove anti social content from the website using machine learning based
filtering on the frontend and the backend (in real time!).

\- Allow the website to scale. (We still have many users.)

\- Revamp the branding and keep the site clean.

Our interview process:

1) Phone screen with tech recruiter

2) Phone screen with our CTO

3) Onsite half a day with us

Say hi:

iwan@chatroulette.com

------
thcnt
Craftnote | Engineering | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE & REMOTE

Craftnote offers a mobile app and SaaS solution for the construction business.
We always work customer-focussed, are technologically strong and open for
innovation. As corporate start-up of fischer group Germany, we enjoy both the
agility of a small & independent team as well as the experience and stability
of a large corporation.

Available positions: \- Senior Mobile Developer Android (Java/Kotlin)

\- Senior Mobile Developer iOS (Swift)

\- Senior Mobile Developer Web (Angular)

\- Junior Mobile Developer Android (Java/Kotlin)

\- Junior Mobile Developer iOS (Swift)

\- Junior Mobile Developer Web (Angular)

[https://www.craftnote.de/jobs](https://www.craftnote.de/jobs)

Benefits: \- Hardware of your choice

\- 30 days of vacation

\- Flexible working hours

\- Attractive salary + bonus

\- Location-independent working

\- Responsibility & Freedoms

\- Modern working environment

\- Training & regular team events

\- Occupational pension provision

------
fortysixpercent
Replicated | Backend Engineer - All Levels | $100k - $160k + equity | Los
Angeles onsite preferred, open to remote candidates |
[https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

Replicated is building modern deployment frameworks that make it simple for
SaaS vendors to deliver their applications to enterprise customers.

We are looking for hackers and engineers with a passion for crafting developer
tools and solving challenging technical problems. At Replicated you will be
working with a talented and experienced team, writing code in Go & Typescript,
and contributing to the growing Docker & Kubernetes ecosystem.

If you are interested please email jeanne (at) replicated (dot) com

------
vitruehealth
Vitrue Health | FullStack Developer | London (Camden) | Onsite

Vitrue Health are a startup building computer vision tools to help
physiotherapists accurately assess their patients.

We are looking for a software developer (we're mostly C# / .Net) to work on
our application who would get the option to dive into a range of development
areas including: pure software development, computer vision, biomechanics
algorithms and singal processing.

Find out more: [https://www.vitruehealth.com/the-
team](https://www.vitruehealth.com/the-team) Apply:
[https://tinyurl.com/VitrueSoftwareJob](https://tinyurl.com/VitrueSoftwareJob)

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULL-TIME |
[http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/)

We’re a small team building open source business intelligence tools with a
strong focus on user experience.

React frontend, Clojure backend. Most of the work we do is open source. We’re
looking to hire strong frontend, backend, or generalist engineers.

If you love open source, building beautiful products, and working with data,
apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs)

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
Damn, I got excited, I thought you were looking for architect-level.

------
SoftwareMaven
Ksplice @ Oracle | Full Time | Remote |
[https://ksplice.oracle.com/](https://ksplice.oracle.com/)

The Ksplice group at Oracle develops exciting technology to patch the Linux
kernel and applications while they are running, eliminating unplanned downtime
for systems running Oracle Linux and keeping up-to-date with known security
fixes. We are a distributed team engineers working to provide rebootless
updates for supported kernels and "restartless" updates for supported
applications. The applications and operations team is responsible for all the
services our users interact with as well as keeping the lights on behind the
scenes.

We're looking for a software engineer to help us expand the web services we
provide to our customers. As a small team with a broad remit, you must be
comfortable with the entire stack, from the Linux shell at the bottom to
Python and Django (or similar) at the top (bonus points for experience with
Terraform or Ansible). You must also be willing to assist with operations
tasks. While our goal is to automate everything we can with code, there are
times where ssh and the bash command prompt are the best tools for the job.

More information about Ksplice is available at
[http://ksplice.oracle.com/](http://ksplice.oracle.com/), and you can contact
me by email at travis.jensen@oracle.com if you have any questions. Oracle is
an equal opportunity employer.

------
kyleblarson
Lyric | lyric.com | Multiple Engineering Positions| San Francisco, CA | Onsite
| Full Time

At Lyric™ we’re on a mission to design and operate accommodations for the
modern business traveler.

At Lyric™ we design spaces and technology to empower a more creative and
connected world. Our proprietary software and data platforms are the
foundation of our company, driving Lyric’s best-in-class margins through
optimal site location and advanced revenue management. It also allows us to
deliver exceptional guest experiences through our premium and purposeful
Creative Suites™. Informed by increasing levels of automation and
personalization, these apartment-suites - set within inspired buildings in the
most exciting neighborhoods in the country - combine the productivity of a
workspace, the inspiration of an artistic studio, and the amenities of a
luxury hotel. Whether you stay one or 200 nights, we’re building a network of
spaces that make you feel at home everywhere. Our focus is on flexibility,
purpose, and community to help you unlock possible.

Open positions:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/lyric](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lyric)

Recent news: [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-17/airbnb-
le...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-17/airbnb-
leads-160-million-investment-in-business-travel-startup)

------
farmwise_
[https://farmwise.io/#hiring](https://farmwise.io/#hiring)

We currently have a team of 18 people - made up of Mechanical, Robotics,
Machine Learning engineers and Farming Experts who believe that sustainable
and profitable farming will come from smart robots operating in the field.

We are developing an autonomous mobile robot that can go through a field
without supervision, uses Computer Vision and Machine Learning models to
identify and classify weeds from crops and then removes the weeds
mechanically. It's a labor-free and chemical-free alternative solution to the
current weeding process.

^^ OPEN ROLES ^^

Robotics Technical Lead |
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/farmwiseio/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/farmwiseio/view/P_AA..).

Senior Software Engineer, Robotics |
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/farmwiseio/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/farmwiseio/view/P_AA..).

Software Engineer, Robotics |
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/farmwiseio/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/farmwiseio/view/P_AA..).
Let's change the face of agriculture! careers@farmwise.io

------
EthanSutin
Squad (YC W18) | Android / iOS Engineers | Full-Time | San Francisco | REMOTE
| [https://squadapp.io](https://squadapp.io)

* Featured as App of the Day by Apple!

Squad is a new way to communicate with your friends––sharing screens and
chatting live on video together. It’s the next best thing to hanging out IRL.
Our novel approach makes screen time more connective and collaborative for Gen
Z.

Our mission is to reduce loneliness by bringing people together to engage in
meaningful and fun experiences.

We are a distributed team with a hub in San Francisco. You’ll be implementing
fun and engaging features to delight our growing user base. You will be deeply
involved in the design process, and own features from conception to roll out.

\- Android:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AA..).

\- iOS:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AA..).

We’re a creative, diverse and fast-moving team that’s passionate about
building the future of social communication. If you are driven by ownership
and impact, we’d love to hear from you! Feel free to ping me directly with any
questions at ethan@squadapp.io

~~~
raydev
The job post links are dead, and I wasn't able to view them by following the
"Jobs" link on your website either.

------
cnbuff410
Stryd, Boulder, CO, Techstars Boulder 2015 | Hardware/Firmware engineer
[http://www.stryd.com](http://www.stryd.com)

Stryd is a talented, multidisciplinary team that is enthusiastic about
creating the future of wearable technology for runners. By using Stryd,
runners can train effectively, race strategically, and unleash their full
potential. We just released a new product that detects the air resistance the
runner needs to overcome during the running in real time. You can read the
review here:

[https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2019/06/testing-in-the-wind-
tunn...](https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2019/06/testing-in-the-wind-tunnel-with-
stryds-new-running-power-meter.html)

We’re looking for engineers who are passionate about low level hardware
designing and programming. The ideally candidate has 2+ years of experience
programming embedded devices, has strong C programming experience and is
familiar with electrical system debugging using multimeters, oscilloscopes,
and logic analyzers.

We have substantial sales now, and are ready to grow. We welcome people of
different backgrounds, experiences, abilities, and perspectives. Our work
environment is open, supportive, and fast-paced. There is tremendous room for
growth.

Interested? Email me at kun@stryd.com

------
maxnov
Lateral | Berlin, Germany | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://lateral.io/](https://lateral.io/)

Lateral builds tools to help large companies find the information they need.
We provide a modular machine learning platform that can be adapted to a
variety of workflows, ranging from finding matching documents in the
construction sector to drafting business proposals based on prior work. We
have a real focus on UX and design and strive to create the best experience
for the users of our tools.

Senior Software Engineer | Python | You would be able to start with a project
specification, plan out a solution and co-ordinate a small team to build it
out to production. You would have influence to decide the outlook of our
development process. You would be managing other developers and using your
expertise to design sensible and efficient applications that are delivered on
time.

Full-stack Engineer | We're looking for someone with strong back-end (Python)
skills but also with the ability to create a front-end application (React,
Vanilla Javascript) and also deploy this on a server. You would be a touching
point across teams and would be an important part of our process.

We offer competitive pay, a great atmosphere, autonomy and responsibility,
work in the heart of Berlin, help with relocation.

Lateral is committed to creating a diverse environment and would encourage
people from all backgrounds to apply for this role.

We look forward to hearing from you :) Just send me an email:
max[at]lateral.io

------
adamculpepper
Trendsic, Inc. | .NET Developer | JavaScript Developer | Baton Rouge,
Louisiana | Full-time | ONSITE | Some Remote |
[https://trendsic.com](https://trendsic.com)

Trendsic is a custom software development company located in Baton Rouge,
Louisiana. We're looking to grow our development department and are looking
for the following positions:

.NET Developer (Senior) - [https://trendsic.com/career/senior-dot-net-
developer](https://trendsic.com/career/senior-dot-net-developer) .NET
Developer (Mid-Level) - [https://trendsic.com/career/mid-level-dot-net-
developer](https://trendsic.com/career/mid-level-dot-net-developer) React
Developer - [https://trendsic.com/career/react-
developer](https://trendsic.com/career/react-developer) Javascript Developer
(Senior) - [https://trendsic.com/career/senior-javascript-
developer](https://trendsic.com/career/senior-javascript-developer) Javascript
Developer (Mid-Level) - [https://trendsic.com/career/mid-level-javascript-
developer](https://trendsic.com/career/mid-level-javascript-developer)

All positions: [https://trendsic.com/careers](https://trendsic.com/careers)

All questions can be directed to the form on the position the question is
about and I'll get that answered for you. :)

------
banuguler
Co—Star Astrology | Full-time | On-site | New York | $130-150k + equity

[https://www.costarastrology.com](https://www.costarastrology.com)

Co-Star is bringing astrology into the 21st century with a social,
personalized experience that helps people reflect and connect in real,
meaningful ways. We just raised $5m from the people behind companies like
Glossier, Rent the Runway, eBay, Periscope, and Everlane.

We’re looking for iOS, Android, and full-stack software developers to join our
8-person team in Chinatown, NYC.

We want your help:

    
    
      • Transforming NASA data into astrological patterns that astrologers can write and map copy to
      • Using TB of data to define and create personalized, emotionally resonant content
      • Developing internal tools to give our writers superpowers
      • Shipping new features & A/B tests in our Apple-lauded iOS app
      • Scaling our backend infrastructure to >1M daily users
    

Our stack includes

    
    
      • Haskell for our backend
      • Swift and Android Native (kotlin) for our mobile apps 
      • React and TypeScript on the web (costarastrology.com + internal tools)
      • AWS to host our infrastructure
      • PostgreSQL
    

Competitive comp, $0 deductible fully-covered health care, unlimited vacation
(min 4 weeks), conference/book/whatever budget

Read more details here ->
[https://www.costarastrology.com/jobs](https://www.costarastrology.com/jobs)
\+ feel free to email directly with questions -> ben at costarastrology.com

~~~
dang
We like ASCII art too but please don't use visual gimmicks in these threads.
(I took that one out.)

------
PrepScholar2
PrepScholar | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Full Stack Engineer |
$100,000-$180,000

PrepScholar’s mission is to improve education at scale through technology. Our
flagship product is an SAT/ACT prep program that automatically learns the
strengths and weaknesses of each student and creates an individualized
learning program through machine learning. You can think of it as an automated
tutor that provides a compelling learning experience at scale. We also have a
large web presence with over two million monthly visitors to our free tools
and articles.

We believe we have a major advantage over other companies in our space because
of our technology-centered and analytical approach to education. We're
profitable and bootstrapped, and you'll join as an early engineer working on
products that impact millions of students worldwide.

Our stack: * Sass, JQuery, Backbone

* Django/Python

* MySQL

* AWS/Linux

Requirements:

* Strong foundation in computer science and software engineering, including competencies in data structures, algorithms, databases, software design and dev ops.

* Strong hands-on experience with our core technologies is a big plus. In particular:

\----Python and Django

\----JavaScript and JavaScript MV* frameworks like AngularJS, Ember, Knockout,
or Backbone

Email us at job.engineer@prepscholar.com, and read more at
[http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers](http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers).

------
rahulj51
Omio (formerly GoEuro) | Data Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full-Time | ONSITE
| VISA | "[https://www.goeuro.com/](https://www.goeuro.com/) Omio is one of
Europe’s fastest growing travel companies backed by 20 million monthly users
and the world’s leading tech investors. With Omio you can compare and book
trains, buses and flights to anywhere in Europe (and soon globally) with one
simple search, on mobile, app or desktop.

We are now looking for a data engineer to join our team and help us build the
data platform for BI analytics and machine learning at Omio. As a data
engineer, you will get the opportunity to shape the future of data-driven
decision-making at Omio by enabling the BI analysts, data scientists, product
owners and other stakeholders to draw insights from our data.

Tech Stack: Apache Spark, BigQuery, Apache Flink, AWS Redshift, Apache Kudu,
Apache Airflow, SQL, Python, Scala, Java, Kubernetes

For more information, including how to apply, please visit our careers page -

[http://omio.com/jobs?gh_jid=184730&gh_jid=184730](http://omio.com/jobs?gh_jid=184730&gh_jid=184730)

You can also reach out to me directly at rahul.jain@omio.com .

------
Wheelslabs
Wheels | West Hollywod, LA | Backend Engineer | Onsite WFH days available |
Full-time | [https://www.Takewheels.com](https://www.Takewheels.com)

Wheels is a last-mile, shared electric vehicle platform changing the current
landscape in dockless mobility.

From an engineering perspective, we are focused on solving three key problems:
(1) move fast to drive growth but design systems that can scale, (2) build a
team of extremely talented engineers, and (3) build a culture where engineers
are empowered and responsible for the products

Apply at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getwheelsapp/ceaac367-b078-4bb3-b849-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/getwheelsapp/ceaac367-b078-4bb3-b849-731b5b7bdc53)

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.

Recent articles on us: forbes.com/sites/dbloom/2019/01/23/wheels-minibike-
dockless-electric-launches-37-million-lyft-uber-bird/#7cbe63047775
[https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20190326005221/en](https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20190326005221/en)

------
mebassett
Proda Ltd | Full stack engineers, Machine Learning | London | Full-time |
ONSITE

Proda is an investor backed startup for the commercial real estate industry.
You know how most of the work in data science is cleaning up data? We automate
data cleaning for a particular problem domain within the industry. We
primarily use Haskell and Elm (with some python and javascript floating
around), AWS for CI/CD and production, and PostgreSQL. We're based in London
and hiring onsite.

* Collaborative, engineering led culture where learning is actively encouraged.

* We [try to do!] regular tech talks, sometimes with outside speakers, and encourage conference trips.

* Based in London, near the South Bank.

* We're clear and upfront with our interview process. Contact me about the role and I'll let you know immediately.

* full zero-excess private health insurance with optician and dental cash back.

* Flexible on hours and work-from-home as well

* We cannot sponsor UK visas.

Interested? Contact info in my profile or visit our website at
[https://www.proda.ai/join-us](https://www.proda.ai/join-us) or
[https://angel.co/company/proda/jobs](https://angel.co/company/proda/jobs)

------
DentalWings
Dental Wings | Montreal (CA), Berlin, Chemnitz (GER), Lyon (FR) | ONSITE |
Various engineering roles | Full-time

* About us *

Dental Wings was founded in 2007 and is a fast-growing international company
active in the dynamic field of dental CAD/CAM technologies.

Our main activities cover design (CAD) and diagnostic software development
(guided surgery), scanning hardware development, scanning equipment
manufacturing, customer support, sales, marketing, logistics, and
administration. Our products are sold and used in over 50 countries.

Our mission is to help our customers improve the lives of millions of dental
patients worldwide!

* Our team *

Our team fosters an environment of honesty, trust, and openess. We strive to
grow, learn, improve and innovate as individuals and as a company. We do our
utmost to support our colleagues, emphasize communication and value a good
work-life balance.

We use SCRUM and Kanban methods. Our tool stack involves Redmine, Slack, Git,
Eclipse, JavaFX, JOGL, Gerrit, Jenkins, JUnit and Sonar.

* Open positions *

[http://www.dentalwings.com/company/careers/](http://www.dentalwings.com/company/careers/)

\- Java CAD/CAM and C++ software engineers (Berlin, Chemnitz, Montreal)

\- Test engineers and Tech Support developer (Chemnitz)

------
PascalW
Kabisa | Software crafts(wo)man | Weert / Eindhoven / Amsterdam, Netherlands |
ONSITE

Kabisa is a software agency based in the Netherlands. We're 13 years in
business and have a team of 50 people.

We have in-depth knowledge and experience in the design and implementation of
complex integration concepts and utilize the best techniques and
methodologies. We focus on full stack solutions and are specialized in Ruby on
Rails, Python, Java and Elixir on the server and JavaScript on the client
side.

We highly value our three core values: craftsmanship, customer focus and
collaboration. These values are reflected in the culture of our company and in
the way we treat our customers and employees. We strive for an ideal mix
between professionalism, ambition and fun.

We are currently looking for:

    
    
      * Python developer - Amsterdam and Weert
      * Front-end developer (React) - Amsterdam and Weert
      * Elixir / Phoenix developer - Amsterdam and Weert
      * Ruby on Rails developer - Amsterdam only
    

Apply at [https://www.kabisa.nl/vacatures/software-engineer-
english/](https://www.kabisa.nl/vacatures/software-engineer-english/).

------
unignorant
Nash | Cryptography Engineer + Others (see below) | Remote |
[https://nash.io/](https://nash.io/)

Our goal at Nash is to make trading, holding and interacting with
cryptocurrencies safe and accessible to everyone.

We are looking for an engineer to help deploy bleeding-edge cryptography. You
will have the opportunity to develop new cryptographic products and see them
move from academic papers to operational systems with hundreds of thousands of
users. In particular, we are looking for people to help us build ECDSA-based
products using multi-party computation and zero-knowledge proofs. This role
comes with significant autonomy and responsibility.

We are a team of 35 people, 100% remote. Our tech stack is primarily Elixir
(for backend), Rust (for cryptography), and Typescript, React, and GraphQL
(for frontend and mobile). We value diversity and welcome talented people from
all backgrounds.

Other open positions
([https://jobs.lever.co/nash.io](https://jobs.lever.co/nash.io)):

\- Backend Engineer

\- Frontend Engineer (React / React Native)

\- Platform Engineer

\- Technical Project Manager

I am a co-founder, feel free to reach out to me directly with questions at
ethan@nash.io.

------
rpaciarotti
IOMED | Data Scientist & Data Engineer| Barcelona, Spain | Full Time | Onsite

Are you looking for a job with a direct impact on healthcare?

    
    
      * Problem: Clinical data is messy and makes research slow.
      * Mission: To structure clinical data and give unified, standardized access to it.
      * Product: Natural language processing models and a unified SQL data access interface for researchers.
      * Traction: Validated idea, Validated business model, growing and scaling stage.
      * Funding: +2y runout and growing. Backed by national and international VCs.
      * Stack: Python, Cython, SQL, Tensorflow, GPU clusters... among others
      * Values: Scientific, methodical, transparent, hard workers with a HUGE emphasis on work-life balance.
     

Join a multidisciplinary team working hard to make clinical research faster,
accessible and ubiquitous. Also it's a nice excuse to enjoy Barcelona's vibe
and nice weather ! __________________________________________________

Want to know more? Ping me at rocio@iomed.health Check our site for more info
[https://iomed.health/en](https://iomed.health/en)

------
bgentry
Distru ([https://www.distru.com](https://www.distru.com)) | Senior Full-Stack
Engineer, Product Designer, Product Marketer | Oakland, CA | REMOTE | Full-
Time

Distru is a software platform for the cannabis supply chain. Our product helps
cannabis companies manage production, sales, invoicing, and shipments,
automating compliance with complicated state regulations that require real-
time inventory tracking gram-by-gram. We are growing rapidly with over $500M
in transactions per year passing through our platform, and we’re uniquely
positioned to define trade in the growing cannabis industry.

We are a lean 8 person engineering-focused team that includes early engineers
from Opendoor and Heroku. We are hiring experienced full-stack engineers and a
product designer to help take our product to the next level. We love product-
minded engineers that can own a feature across the frontend and backend, even
if they're stronger at one side of that. Our tech stack is built from the
ground up on Elixir/Phoenix, Postgres, React/Redux, and GraphQL.

After bootstrapping ourselves to profitability, we just closed our seed round
with Felicis Ventures, Village Global, Global Founders Capital, and numerous
notable angel investors including Elad Gil, Katie Stanton, and Avichal Garg:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/distru-a-maker-of-
supply-c...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/distru-a-maker-of-supply-chain-
software-for-the-cannabis-industry-has-raised-3-million-led-by-felicis/)

Please apply at
[https://www.distru.com/careers](https://www.distru.com/careers) and mention
Hacker News!

------
gina205
Blockstack (YC S14) | New York, NY or Remote | Full-Time, Onsite or Remote |
[https://blockstack.org](https://blockstack.org)

Blockstack is a decentralized computing platform. It’s the easiest way to
build decentralized apps that can scale. Blockstack PBC, a public benefit
corp, is dedicated to building the core Blockstack protocols and developer
platform. Blockstack PBC’s mission is to enable an open, decentralized
internet which will benefit all internet users by giving them more control
over information and computation.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack](https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack)

Here are our open roles:

\- All Open Positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack?lever-
source=keyvalues](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack?lever-source=keyvalues)

\- UI Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/72501251-8584-4946-8bd2-bc9...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/72501251-8584-4946-8bd2-bc951d2bd11b?lever-
source=keyvalues)

\- App Mining Product Lead:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/43e9a278-5fc9-445e-a357-415...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/43e9a278-5fc9-445e-a357-4153a4d4539a?lever-
source=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Our engineering team builds software using JavaScript/ES6,
TypeScript, React, Redux, Swift, and Objective-C on the frontend and Rust,
Python, bash, and Bitcoin Core on the backend.

------
jbwyme
Mixpanel | Austin, TX | Full-time, Onsite | Front-end & Full-stack roles |
[https://mixpanel.com](https://mixpanel.com)

Mixpanel is hiring full-stack and front-end leaning software engineers for its
new ATX office. This is a unique opportunity to work with top-tier talent and
be compensated as such while helping us a grow our small team in Austin into
something bigger.

The product engineering team creates the face of Mixpanel. We organize in
small, nimble product groups (two to five engineers in close partnership with
PM and design) with huge autonomy over what we build and how we build it. You
will own the full stack for your product areas, from database schemas and HTTP
APIs to data visualization down to the last CSS detail. A passion for product
and empathy for the user are key. Our stack includes Python, Golang, and lots
of JavaScript & TypeScript.

See what we’re working on: [https://mixpanel.com/product-
updates](https://mixpanel.com/product-updates)

PM me if you're interested, I'm the hiring manager for this role.

~~~
azhu
Hey there, I think I may have already spoken with you. Got connected with the
Seattle office through Triplebyte, then bounced over to an ATX hiring manager
due to my being located in Austin. Took that call while running around NYC, in
case it was you who I spoke with and you recall that.

If PMing on here is a thing idk how to do it.
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/a-zhu](https://www.linkedin.com/in/a-zhu),
adam@adamz.hu

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco,
Barcelona, Budapest ONSITE or REMOTE | Engineer, Technical PM About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch

* We're a ~40-person team (SF, Barcelona, Budapest, and remote) on a mission to help companies build better software faster

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Engineering (backend, principal)

\- Technical Product Manager

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
Qworg
Transparent Systems | Security Engineers & Front-End Engineers | Seattle, WA |
ONSITE

Are you upset with how money works? We’re moving past the old way of thinking
and are creating a seamless universal platform to bring settlement up to the
speed of the Internet. We offer competitive base salaries, great benefits, all
of the control in an early stage start-up, and of course, equity.

We’re looking for strong security and front-end engineers to join us. We’re a
fun, nimble, collaborative team and we trust our engineers to make smart
decisions. We’re a Rust shop, and looking for security engineers who have
experience securing distributed systems and front-end engineers excited about
building performant interfaces.

I'm the CTO - my personal email is in my profile if you'd like to speak
directly.

If you want to have a huge impact on a team that’s truly doing something that
hasn’t been done before, please reach out directly to
careers@transparentsystems.com or apply online:
[https://jobs.lever.co/transparentsystems](https://jobs.lever.co/transparentsystems)

------
miley43
Back | [https://backhq.com/](https://backhq.com/) | Software Engineer
(Multiple Positions) | Berlin, Germany | Full-Time | Onsite

Back is a SaaS company working on a new, innovative product to empower
business services teams. We have a modern stack (Golang, React, GraphQL, gRPC,
Protobuf) and an HQ in the heart of Kreuzberg. For more information about
working at Back see: [https://www.notion.so/Working-at-
Back-f23a617a97a24b83a6e85e...](https://www.notion.so/Working-at-
Back-f23a617a97a24b83a6e85e826f475615#6d3dbfa440ef41eca668bb97ddf57452)

Open roles:

• Software Engineer, Front End
[https://jobs.lever.co/back/a9f718ee-c428-491e-8a99-022409eaa...](https://jobs.lever.co/back/a9f718ee-c428-491e-8a99-022409eaa239)

• Software Engineer, Back End
[https://jobs.lever.co/back/c523e263-f615-41d0-806a-fddbc1f64...](https://jobs.lever.co/back/c523e263-f615-41d0-806a-fddbc1f64eb6)

------
tonyjin
Twitch | [https://www.twitch.tv/](https://www.twitch.tv/) | Software Engineer
(Multiple Positions) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Onsite

Twitch is building the future of live interactive entertainment, and video is
at the very core of that vision. If you are passionate about video, streaming,
or entertainment, and obsessed with building performant software, then we’d
love to work with you! You will work with talented video veterans in improving
the largest live video streaming platform in the world. Along the way, you’ll
gain in-depth knowledge of our highly available and scalable end-to-end live
video infrastructure.

Open roles in the video organization:

* Senior Software Engineer - Video Playback, C++: Please reach out to me directly, tonyjin@ company domain

* Senior Software Engineer - Video Playback, Android: [https://jobs.lever.co/twitch/76c7622a-a522-48d0-9147-b25021d...](https://jobs.lever.co/twitch/76c7622a-a522-48d0-9147-b25021db77d6)

* Senior Software Engineer - Video Playback, iOS: [https://jobs.lever.co/twitch/33eb4c42-c3e8-4f06-b0ed-a738b33...](https://jobs.lever.co/twitch/33eb4c42-c3e8-4f06-b0ed-a738b33aaf77)

* Senior Software Engineer - Video Ingest: [https://jobs.lever.co/twitch/b1c70660-07a3-4f08-bacc-d600e96...](https://jobs.lever.co/twitch/b1c70660-07a3-4f08-bacc-d600e9641996)

Other Software Engineer Roles: [https://jobs.lever.co/twitch?commitment=Full-
time&location=S...](https://jobs.lever.co/twitch?commitment=Full-
time&location=San%20Francisco%2C%20CA)

------
mcgwiz
Reasi | Senior Software Developer | Los Angeles, CA | Remote - US | Full-time
| [https://reasi.com](https://reasi.com)

Reasi is revolutionizing real estate with a modern, secure, and convenient
transaction platform. We're early stage but have already received backing by
big players, such as renowned proptech accelerator MetaProp. Compensation is a
healthy mix of cash and equity (up to 3%) - ideal for the senior developer
tired of building other people's ideas without sharing in the potential for
profits.

Obligatory "ideal candidate" laundry list - you don't need all to apply if
you're an aggressive learner:

• 5+ years tech leadership on nontrivial projects (not necessarily all
successful)

• Expertise in most of: PostgreSQL, Node.js, React, TypeScript / modern
JavaScript, Solidity, Jest, Docker, networking / HTTP, OOP / FP /
infrastructure patterns and practices

• Expertise in one of: real estate domain, blockchain development, DevOps /
site reliability, IA / UX / UI design, data science

• Multidisciplinary interest beyond the code, e.g. focusing on product,
improving the business, and devising solutions to real estate problems

• Obsession with detail and quality

• Strong technology opinions (weakly held) and courage to raise concerns

Your primary responsibility will be to develop the core application suite,
infrastructure, and tooling that powers our P2P blockchain escrow platform.
Additionally, you will provide strategic input to the business and our
engineering culture.

We focus on results, continuously improve ourselves, and derive strength from
diverse backgrounds and experiences. Drop us a line at jobs@reasi.com!

~~~
larkeith
Hey, as a heads up, you've got a cert mismatch on your linked page (you're
serving the one for [https://www.reasi.com](https://www.reasi.com)).

------
aurelienb
BlaBlaCar | Paris, France | Onsite / Remote | Full-time |
[https://blog.blablacar.com/dreamjobs](https://blog.blablacar.com/dreamjobs)

We are offering a carpooling/bus platform, 22 countries.

Direct to jobs list ->
[https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/BlaBlaCar](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/BlaBlaCar)

We have multiple positions available: \- software engineers (web, iOS,
Android, backend) (Backend: a lot of Java, but also some Go, Python) \- data
(analysts, engineers, scientists) \- Cloud/DB (SRE, Database reliability
engineers)

And also a bunch of non-tech positions for those who want to work in a
tech+transport company.

We are mostly a multi-sites company but we are open to work from home/remote
position in France.

Edit: we can probably sponsor visa, but ensure to talk with HR, I don't know
enough this HR area. BTW, if you are from an EU country, you don't need a
visa). Edit: please precise in your application you have seen this on
hackernews

~~~
mau11
Are you also open to remote candidates outside of France?

~~~
aurelienb
Sorry, but as far as I know, it's not the case. But we are considering non-
France base candidates willing to relocate in France.

------
jesuspc
Moixa Technology | Software Developer (Senior, Mid, Junior) | ON-SITE |
LONDON, UK | FULL-TIME | 35-75K gbp | FUNCTIONAL PROGRAMMING, RUST, HASKELL,
TYPESCRIPT, AWS Distributed smart energy technology.

We are a clean energy company. We build our own batteries and aggregate them
and other third party energy storage devices to optimise their aggregated
behaviour and maximise savings for the end customer. In doing so we act as a
virtual power plant that provides the flexibility that the Grid needs in order
to maximise the usage of renewable energy and to unlock mass adoption of EV
technology. Our mission is to manage the world's batteries.

You will be joining a small, focused and collaborative team of talented
developers that act autonomously to provide the features that the company
needs to succeed in its mission. Those include any subset of:

    
    
      - Solving complex optimisation problems, using machine learning and other often bespoke algorithms.
      - Building the required platform infrastructure to ingest and process big streams of data in real time, using AWS primitives.
      - Designing and implementing the business logic to expose our functionality via APIs and UI interfaces, using functional programming and serverless computing.
      - Developing the firmware for our hardware devices including optimisation on the edge and integrations with third party energy storage devices, using embedded Linux and Rust.
    

You will be encouraged to work and grow your knowledge on multiple parts of
the stack according to your personal interests and abilities. Our team has a
strong tradition of using functional programming and type systems to build
pragmatic and flexible systems to satisfy business requirements.

Open positions:
[https://www.moixa.com/recruitment/](https://www.moixa.com/recruitment/)
Recruitment email: careers@moixa.com

------
guha
Onai | | San Jose or New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting technical challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, functional programming, protocol design,
and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or cryptography. We're also open to enthusiastic developers or
researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager and able to
learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral scholars or
senior graduate students.

We're additionally interested in chatting with people with a scientific or
engineering background who are interested in scientific and technical writing.

We do not presently have openings for anyone still working on their
undergraduate degree or for fresh graduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
d_han
[HIRING] Full-Stack Developers, Security Analyst in New York, NY/Remote &
Onsite

Greenhouse is an enterprise talent acquisition suite that enables companies to
hire the best people. We're looking for Software Engineers and Engineering
Managers familiar with Javascript and Ruby. To learn more about our
engineering team
([https://engineering.greenhouse.io/](https://engineering.greenhouse.io/)),
check out our engineering blog ([https://medium.com/in-the-
weeds](https://medium.com/in-the-weeds))!

Full job descriptions and links to apply below:

Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/de3376531](https://grnh.se/de3376531)

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/26b81e271](https://grnh.se/26b81e271)

Security Analyst: [https://grnh.se/e28df0e01](https://grnh.se/e28df0e01)

------
agotterer
Common | Senior Frontend Engineer, Senior Software Engineer | New York City,
NY | Full-time | Onsite

Common is a tech enabled property manager that wants to be the biggest and
most recognized property manager in the world. We are building a better living
experience, a strong residential brand, and a more scalable business by
leveraging technology and more efficient operations. We design and manage
traditional apartment buildings and are the industry experts in designing and
operating co-living apartment buildings. Today we manage 30 buildings in 6
cities and have a pipeline that is "hockey stick shaped" (sorry, I had to say
it).

We are searching for engineers that are excited about the challenge of
creating a better apartment rental experience and creating efficiencies in an
industry that considers technology adoption to be listing apartments on real
estate listing websites and using Excel. We are working on things like self
serve apartment rentals, live virtual apartment tours, self serve lease
renewals, intelligent maintenance request prioritization and worker
scheduling, splitting rent and bills amongst roommates, technology to foster
community, and so much more.

Common has raised $65MM in venture funding from top tier investors and was
founded by General Assembly co-founder Brad Hargreaves.

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/common/jobs/4114701002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/common/jobs/4114701002)

Senior Frontend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/common/jobs/4114729002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/common/jobs/4114729002)

All Open roles:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/common](https://boards.greenhouse.io/common)

------
icanhasfay
Braintree | Software Engineer, Security | Chicago, San Francisco, New York
City, Austin | Onsite | Fulltime At Braintree we provide the global commerce
tools people need to build businesses, accept payments, and enable commerce
for their users. It’s the simplest way to get paid for your great ideas --
across any device, and through almost any payment method.

Merchants in more than 40 countries worldwide can accept, split, and enable
payments in more than 130 currencies using Braintree. And we’re here for you
-- with stellar support, innovative concepts, and simple processes -- from
your first dollar up past your billionth.

The Role:

The Security Engineer's role is to protect sensitive data and applications in
high-scale systems that are growing rapidly. We need you to be heavily
involved in keeping security top of mind as we look to power our customers'
most important transactions.

Types of projects we work on:

    
    
      Working with product teams on the security of their new features
      Building custom tools to scale security responsibilities 
      Maintaining the authentication and encryption capabilities of a fast growing payments platform
    

What we look for in you:

    
    
      Solid programming foundation; expect to spend a significant amount of time writing code
      Working knowledge of one or several object-oriented or functional programming languages
      Working knowledge of applied cryptography and how to effectively develop appropriate cryptographic solutions
      Knowledge of PCI-DSS is a plus
      Previous wide-ranging experience in application security and policy development
      4+ years experience developing software with particular interest in keeping things safe and secure
    

For more details and to apply in, check:
[https://grnh.se/59656d971](https://grnh.se/59656d971)

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | India- Pune, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, JS, AWS/GCP/Azure, Python,
Node.js, React, Angular

Requirement: 3+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Take-home coding assignment, Pair programming interview,
Technical Interview(s), Leadership

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[https://www.thoughtworks.com](https://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: siddhark[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

~~~
arcticf0x
Really wondering if they actually hired someone over the last 12 months who
applied after seeing this ad.

~~~
sidcool
Was there an instance where you applied but weren't considered or responded
to? Please feel free to DM me.

------
anaismarsac
Arachnys | Engineers (all levels), Product Designer, Technical Product Manager
| London | On-site

Arachnys makes software to help banks manage know-your-customer checks and
anti-money laundering (KYC/AML). It's perhaps what's most broken about banks
today and we're helping to fix it. Our customers are tier-1 financial
institutions and large multinationals.

At the moment we're looking for all levels of engineers working mainly in
Python and JavaScript, as well as a Product Designer and a Technical Product
Manager. We have two projects with over 1k stars on GitHub (one just broke 3k
[https://github.com/arachnys](https://github.com/arachnys)).

Email daniel@arachnys.com or click
[https://www.arachnys.com/about/careers](https://www.arachnys.com/about/careers)
to apply, linking to your GitHub, some other code or a portfolio that tells a
good story about you.

------
oddurmagnusson
Klang Games | Berlin | OnSite | Full Time | [https://www.klang-
games.com](https://www.klang-games.com)

Seed is a simulation MMO where players interact and collaborate to create a
world driven by real emotion and aspiration. A persistent simulation where the
player’s goal is to take over a vast planet to ensure the survival of
humanity.

We’re looking for engineering managers with a technical background to support
and coach our engineers and help drive technical initiatives that improve our
engineering practices.

Engineers work in feature focused teams. As an engineering manager, you would
work with engineers across such teams, focusing on aligning engineering
practices, personal performance, and career growth. In addition, you would
help drive technical initiatives and shape the engineering culture at Klang.

Apply Here :
[https://www.workable.com/j/B4A470DE54](https://www.workable.com/j/B4A470DE54)

~~~
victornomad
I started an interview process with you sometime ago and after an interview
you never got back to me and ignored my e-mails. Not very nice from your side
:/

------
fedenusy
Software Motor Company | SF, WA, GA | FULL-TIME | ONSITE or REMOTE |
[https://softwaremotor.com/](https://softwaremotor.com/)

SMC's electric motor generates 55% energy savings for the average customer.
Our software-commutated motor is much easier to monitor and control than
standard AC induction machines.

Back-end:
[https://softwaremotor.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=4241068002](https://softwaremotor.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=4241068002)

Full-stack:
[https://softwaremotor.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=4333826002](https://softwaremotor.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=4333826002)

Front-end:
[https://softwaremotor.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=4203826002](https://softwaremotor.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=4203826002)

~~~
ElKrist
Hi,

I'd love to make a proper application for one these jobs.

Do you consider remote workers from Europe?

Thanks

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE

Sourcegraph's mission is to enable every software developer to create products
using the best technology. The innovations of the future will all rely on
software and we want to bring the future sooner by building the best tools
that help developers answer questions about their code.

With Sourcegraph, you can instantly search across all of your company's
private code using powerful regular expressions, and with our browser
extension you can go-to-definition and find-references while you are reviewing
code on GitHub and other code hosts. Most of the developers at Uber, Lyft, and
Yelp use Sourcegraph every day.

We are a small distributed team of mostly engineers who love to code. If you
are passionate about making the world better through software, come join us!

Sourcegraph is an equal opportunity workplace; we embrace diversity and
welcome people from all backgrounds and communities.

Technologies that we use: Go, TypeScript, React, RxJS, GraphQL, Docker +
Kubernetes

Apply here:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/](https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/)

Read our master plan to learn more about what we're building, and why it
matters: [https://sourcegraph.com/plan](https://sourcegraph.com/plan)

Our code and our product roadmap are open source!

[https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph](https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph)
[https://docs.sourcegraph.com/dev/roadmap](https://docs.sourcegraph.com/dev/roadmap)

------
suttol
Stax / Versent | Backend Developer | Melbourne, Australia | Onsite | Full-time
| [https://www.stax.io/](https://www.stax.io/)

We build software to help companies understand how they're spending on AWS and
to track compliance - We want to help make everyone be even better at AWS.

We're located in Melbourne CBD, with a team that works remotely / from home
part of the time, but onsite as some onsite time is likely required (but we're
open to discussions).

We're heavy users of AWS ourselves, and exist within the bigger scope of
Versent. The product is developed in a mix of languages, with this role mainly
working with Ruby and Go, but we're happy to chat to any experienced backend
developers.

To apply, and view a bit more, see
[https://versent.workable.com/j/515ECA4C82](https://versent.workable.com/j/515ECA4C82)

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com |Lead (React+Java), Fullstack, Backend (Java), Frontend (React),
DevOps | Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY: 90k-130k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU
member-states passport-holders ONLY

We currently urgently look are a team lead.

We have a true "engineering over management" culture where you find engineers
both with formal computer science background and also ones, who are self-
taught. Our CTO worked with Erich Gamma, got offers from Apple, Google and
similar firms.

We currently building tailored web apps with heavy number crunching on the
server - e.g., we built the software analyzing all the weather data in
Switzerland. We do custom development with a heavy engineering part and we
regularly impress our clients with software that rarely needs maintenance.

Our interview process:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no algorithmic
questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us.

Tell us if you want to hear more and say hi:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

------
alicejamet
CITIO | Paris | Remote | Full Time | Visa sponsorship |
[https://cit.io/](https://cit.io/)

CITIO is a newly founded start-up sponsored by a leader in transportation
networks. We leverage Big Data and powerful Machine Learning Tools to provide
a better understanding of transportation networks.

We're looking for a Data scientist (software oriented) with experience running
algorithms in production. As a Data Scientist, you will be :

* expanding your current data model to account for the wealth of data in transport networks

* working on hard problems like simulation and passenger reconstitution

* dealing with complex, ambiguous data

A good knowledge of French is required, as part of the role is client facing.

Apply here : [https://angel.co/company/citio/jobs/356314-data-scientist-
so...](https://angel.co/company/citio/jobs/356314-data-scientist-software-
oriented)

------
shusson
CTcue | Angular / NodeJS / Typescript / Postgresql / Elasticsearch | Amsterdam
| Fulltime | €60k | ONSITE | [https://ctcue.com/jobs/full-stack-
developer/](https://ctcue.com/jobs/full-stack-developer/)

CTcue builds a search application that makes medical data useful for
hospitals. We transform structured and unstructured medical data (notes,
referral letters, observations) into a single generic data-model for our
search application. This allows our users to find the data they need which we
hope will improve patient care.

The search application is currently used on a daily basis in 20+ hospitals of
The Netherlands and Belgium. We intend to grow even more!

Do you want to work for a startup that is innovating the healthcare industry?
We're looking for great people in Amsterdam. Email jochem@ctcue.com for a
chat.

------
koblas
Payment Rails | Montreal QC | Onsite |
[https://www.paymentrails.com](https://www.paymentrails.com)

We are the infrastructure that makes it easy for companies to pay influencers,
gig workers and their contractors. You will have the chance to work on core
infrastructure and make a real difference in our product vision.

We're looking for both frontend and backend engineers, we have a modern
technology stack

    
    
      * TypeScript / JavaScript
      * React
      * Postgres
      * Redis
      * AWS

Looking for experienced developers in Canada who want to want to work in a
startup environment, with a product that has real customers. To learn more
contact: david@paymentrails.com or
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1327211013/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1327211013/)

------
tchawla88
DISNEY STREAMING SERVICES | Software Engineers - Backend and Front End
opportunities open | Full Time | ONSITE (New York, NY) OR REMOTE in US Only |
Junior to Senior opportunities open.

Software Engineers at Disney Streaming Services develop premium digital media
products for Major League Baseball and our partners. The products we build,
such as ESPN+, MLB.TV and NHL.TV are paving the way for the next-generation
media and sport technologies, including the upcoming streaming video on demand
(SVOD) Disney+ offering which will allow you to stream Disney, Pixar, Marvel,
Star Wars, National Geographic content to your device. Our Engineering team
for Disney Streaming Services is headquartered in the Chelsea area of New York
City.

We’re looking for engineers for a few very critical teams:

\--Senior Backend Engineers: eCommerce Engineering (NYC Onsite):
[https://tinyurl.com/ycnej7pt](https://tinyurl.com/ycnej7pt) Technologies:
Java, Spring, Scala, full AWS stack, Reactive Programming.

\--Backend Software Engineers (all experience levels): Multimedia Engineering
(NYC Onsite): [https://tinyurl.com/y2fujg34](https://tinyurl.com/y2fujg34)
Technologies: Java, Spring, Scala, full AWS stack, Reactive Programming.

\--Technical Project Manager (Junior to Mid Level): Multimedia Engineering
(NYC Onsite): [https://tinyurl.com/y4lqa9zy](https://tinyurl.com/y4lqa9zy)

\--Front-End Software Engineer: Connected Devices (REMOTE US only):
[https://tinyurl.com/y66zn69d](https://tinyurl.com/y66zn69d) Javascript / C++
/ AWS / Connected Devices experience

Disney Streaming Services Blog: Art of Possible [https://medium.com/disney-
streaming](https://medium.com/disney-streaming)

EMAIL: tanya.chawla@disney.com

------
pntech
Precision Nutrition | Front End / Back End Developers | Remote

Precision Nutrition helps people transform their lives through expert
coaching, ongoing support, and guided mentorship. Our team builds and supports
tools for our coaches and clients to help facilitate transformative change and
learning. Tech stack: Ember.js, Ruby/Rails, Postgresql, Some Elixir/Phoenix

Our whole company is remote.. and we're awesome :)

We're looking for Front-End and Back-End/Full-Stack Developers.
[https://www.precisionnutrition.com/front-end-
developer](https://www.precisionnutrition.com/front-end-developer)
[https://www.precisionnutrition.com/senior-backend-
developer](https://www.precisionnutrition.com/senior-backend-developer)

------
NovuHealth
NovuHealth | Ruby Developer and Senior Ruby Developer | ONSITE Minnesota and
REMOTE (DOE) | Full-Time| $70k-145k (DOE)

NovuHealth is the health care industry’s leading consumer engagement company.
Combining performance analytics, behavior science and comprehensive technology
solutions, our rewards and engagement programs enable health plans to increase
high-value member activities – improving member health and driving plan
performance.

We've been awarded Star Tribune's 2019 Top Benefit Award and we have ranked
multiple times on Best Places to Work lists!

What We're Offering:

\- Highly competitive salary

\- 100% Employer-covered health and dental insurance premiums

\- 401K with no cap on employer match

\- Yearly funds for training and conferences

\- A goal of keeping meetings to a minimum

\- A focus on quality

\- Fun and collaborative work environment

If you are interested and have any amount of Ruby experience, please email
your resume to: rachel.todd@novu.com

------
cohenjs
Vigilant Web | New York, New York | Full Time, Onsite Apply here:
[https://vigilant.breezy.hr/](https://vigilant.breezy.hr/)

At Vigilant, we’re building a platform for public data access. We integrate
data from thousands of public records data sources (e.g. balkanized government
data like business registrations and licenses, contract data, political
contribution and lobbying records and much more) and make it easily accessible
and actionable for our customers. If you're looking to get in on the ground
floor of a growing startup and scale, you definitely want to check us out!

We're hiring for a number of positions: Backend Engineers, Data Engineers, VP
of Engineering, Data Analyst, and Site Reliability Engineer. I check
candidates daily, so please apply!

------
robjstanley
Wefarm | Lead Machine Learning Engineer | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://careers.wefarm.co](https://careers.wefarm.co)

Wefarm are looking for an exceptional Lead Machine Learning Engineer to help
us to develop our next generation of Machine Learning. At Wefarm, you’ll have
a direct impact on millions of lives by building products that connect farmers
to the information, services, and products they need to grow. You’ll have a
unique opportunity to develop Natural Language Processing (NLP) tools in
multiple regional, under-resourced languages – enabling fair access to ML for
all.

[https://careers.wefarm.co/o/lead-machine-learning-
engineer](https://careers.wefarm.co/o/lead-machine-learning-engineer)

------
jerrod
CODECOV | REMOTE first team |
[https://angel.co/codecov](https://angel.co/codecov)

##Senior Solutions Engineer | Full-time | $75K to $120K | Full-time | Up to
1.0% Equity

## Full-Stack Developer | Full-time | $70K to $110K | Up to 1.0% Equity

## Backend Developer | Full-time | $60K to $100K | Up to 0.75% Equity

Codecov is the world's leading code coverage tool. We are used by nearly a
million software developers around the world, from open source projects you
love to the largest global companies.

Codecov is a strongly cash flow positive company growing over double each
year. We've raised no outside growth equity (read: venture capital) and are
committed to growing quickly and profitably.

We are a lean (<10 people), remote-first, globally-distributed company, with
team members located from GMT -8 to GMT +2.

Stack: Vue.js, Python

~~~
shrutipathak
I am in GMT +530.

Do you accept applications in this case?

~~~
jerrod
Hey hey @Shruti, yes please apply. Roughly 1-2x per week you would have to be
up later than normal working hours.

------
iopeak
<Storyscript> \- The open source polyglot, cloud-native programming of the
future. Built with passion and empathy-driven development. Hiring in AMSTERDAM
<3 (VISA provided) or REMOTE

Language Engineer, DevRel, Frontend, Backend, Fullstack Roles all range from
$65 - 150k+ || 0% - 2% Equity || Intern -> Staff

We hire passionate, diverse, open-minded, fast-paced and family-first people.
We have dope benefits. Storyscript is seed funded by Google’s Gradient
Ventures and Index Ventures. Founded by Steve Peak (founder of Codecov).

Find jobs here!
[https://angel.co/storyscript/jobs](https://angel.co/storyscript/jobs) __
Learn more at [https://storyscript.io](https://storyscript.io) </Storyscript>

------
izendejas
DataGrail | Senior / Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | $130k - $180k +
equity | Onsite

Help us build a data privacy platform.

Data privacy and data protection should be a no-brainer, but the reality is
that many organizations are ill-prepared to comply with privacy laws, so we're
helping to streamline the entire process. In doing so, we will help give users
more control over their personal data.

We integrate with many saas solutions, data lakes (s3 + json/parquet/orc/etc)
and data warehouses (redshift, snowflake, etc) to easily access, delete and/or
anonymize data.

We have paying customers and have plenty of runway.

Our stack (and growing):

* aws (codedeploy, rds, athena, etc) * ruby/rails, react, python, go * postgres, redis, s3

Experience with data engineering or data science a plus.

If interested, email me (co-founder & cto): iz|at|datagrail.io

------
HalcyonicStorm
Skylark Travel ([https://www.skylark.com](https://www.skylark.com)) | Senior
Front End & Back End Engineer(s) | New York, NY | ONSITE

Skylark is building solutions for today’s demanding luxury, leisure traveler.
By integrating expertise, data, and access to the best airlines and hotel
accommodations, we’re creating a better way to plan travel.

Stack: Ruby, Elixir, Node and React. In addition to building our back end in
Ruby & Elixir, we are also solving some interesting problems in the areas of
data transformation, and enhancing our customer experience with innovative
data visualizations.

Please email careers@skylark.com and mention “[hnjobs]” in the subject line.

We’re hiring for the following positions:

\- Senior Back End Engineer - Ruby, Elixir, PostgreSQL

\- Senior Front End Engineer - React, Node

------
amydoyle
WeTransfer|Backend Engineer|Amsterdam|Onsite|Full-time|
[https://wetransfer.homerun.co/backend-
engineer/en](https://wetransfer.homerun.co/backend-engineer/en)

We bring our code to production using continuous integration and self-service
deployments. Enabled by infrastructure as code built on top of the platform-
as-a-service provided by our platform team, we own our products end-to-end.

Our main toolkit includes Rails for our majestic monolith, Rack, Sinatra and
Sqewer for our services, RSpec for testing, and a number of supporting
libraries. Our UI is a modern React/Redux single-page app.

Every day, millions of people rely on WeTransfer to share their creative
ideas. So, the work we do matters. Come and be a part of it.

------
lstuiber
Change.org | San Francisco, CA / Victoria, BC / Paris, France | Onsite |
[https://www.change.org](https://www.change.org)

Change.org is the world’s largest social change platform with over 150 million
users in 196 countries. Change.org empowers anyone, anywhere, to create the
change they want to see. We are a certified B-corporation and enable people to
start campaigns, mobilize supporters, and work with decision makers to drive
solutions through our platform.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/change-org](https://www.keyvalues.com/change-org)

Our open positions:

* Senior/Staff Security Engineer: [https://www.change.org/careers/380ecc83-db99-43a5-843d-e11cc...](https://www.change.org/careers/380ecc83-db99-43a5-843d-e11cc01e67bc?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Senior Machine Learning Engineer - Content Understanding: [https://jobs.lever.co/change/d62d4c69-03e6-4d2f-8bc4-560217a...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/d62d4c69-03e6-4d2f-8bc4-560217a1c93f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Senior Machine Learning Engineer - Recommendation Services: [https://jobs.lever.co/change/ed60a610-e7ec-47d3-b3e4-006e826...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/ed60a610-e7ec-47d3-b3e4-006e82621acc?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Senior Analyst: [https://jobs.lever.co/change/0f65414e-6450-4fab-8b87-3d5741c...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/0f65414e-6450-4fab-8b87-3d5741cd727c?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, Elixir, React.js, GraphQL, Node.js, AWS, Redis,
Spark & Scala (Data team)

~~~
edumucelli
Do you guys have technical roles in Paris? I'd super interested on the Machine
Learning Engineer role. My portofilo/resume at
[http://eduar.do](http://eduar.do) and
[https://br.linkedin.com/in/edumucelli](https://br.linkedin.com/in/edumucelli)

------
niall00c
Genospace | Software Engineer, Precision Medicine Platform | Boston, MA |
ONSITE, VISA

At Genospace, our mission is to deliver the software platform that makes
biomedical data useful and usable by everyone. Your work as a Software
Engineer at Genospace will impact patients at the most critical junctures in
their lives, researchers seeking to make advances based on a sea of high-
dimensional data, physicians deploying personalized medicine in everyday
practice, and laboratories conducting some of the most advanced analyses in
the world.

What We’re Looking For:

\- Experience building and deploying full stack web applications

\- Demonstrated understanding of foundational computer science topics

\- Capacity to work through tasks at any level of the stack and deliver
correct and well-tested code with some oversight

\- Experience with common software development practices such as version
control (Git), unit testing, and continuous integration

\- Ability to determine accurate and dependable delivery estimates

\- Ability to foresee and test against potential functional and scalability
problems and own issues through resolution

\- A self-starter that uses good judgment in how best to apply their time
effectively Strong commitment to teamwork

Education & Background: Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science, Software
Engineering, or equivalent experience 2+ years’ experience in full software
development lifecycle preferred, but not necessary

No prior experience in life sciences or healthcare is required, but ample
curiosity and a willingness to learn are a must

For more information:
[http://careers.genospace.com/](http://careers.genospace.com/)

Please apply at
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/genospacecom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/genospacecom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAHpEGdO6BSVXHH?trackingTag=hackernews)

------
RobGoretsky
Major League Baseball (MLB.com) | Principal Data Engineer | New York | ONSITE
(with flexible remote work up to 2 days a week)

Major League Baseball is hiring a Principal Data Engineer to report directly
to me, the VP of Data Engineering, at our New York City office. We work with a
diverse set of baseball fan transaction and interaction data, helping to
connect fans with the game of baseball! I oversee a team of Data Engineers and
BI Engineers and we're looking for someone with significant experience with
building and maintaining data pipelines to join our team. More info here -
[https://grnh.se/c075d4691](https://grnh.se/c075d4691)

------
mino
Extreme Networks | multiple roles | Shannon, or remote within Ireland [1] |
Full Time |
[https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/](https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/)

We're a young startup that has been around since ...1996! We build
network/wireless gear and software solutions for analytics, management and
security. We're bootstrapping a new engineering base in Shannon, Ireland, to
help us transform into a software company. We are a flat organization, and
this operation starts with a blank slate (languages, architecture, ideas), so
join the team and help us get to the mission of being a 2B$ company in 2020.

* Software Engineers (Cloud) - multiple positions - [https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/?p=job%2Fos4...](https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/?p=job%2Fos4D9fw2)

You'll be working on a brand new project with the aim of building a cloud-
based successor of our famous network management platform. We build on
serverless stack on AWS and GCP. If you have programmed in any of Go, Java,
Rust, Python, JavaScript, C, C++, we would love to hear from you.

* Machine Learning / Data Science Engineers - multiple positions - [https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/?p=job%2Fo9B...](https://www.extremenetworks.com/company/careers/?p=job%2Fo9BG9fwj)

You'll be joining a brand new team of ML and Data Science engineers, that will
be extending our analytics and security products. We run analytics for massive
customers, both in the cloud and at the edge. Tech we use: GCP
BigQuery+PubSub+Dataproc, AWS GreenGrass, both Tensorflow and PyTorch. Lots of
ideas to experiments with.

Feel free to get in touch with me directly (mail in profile) for any question.

[1] regarding remote: our Irish engineering base is in Shannon, we're always
open to remote candidates but for these positions we're restricted in hiring
within Ireland sorry.

------
zachkauffman
SAY | NYC | Full-Time | 175k - 275k + equity |
[https://say.com](https://say.com) SAY is democratizing shareholder voting, an
industry that has gone without disruption for too long. Empowering
shareholders to make a change in the companies they own is no easy task, so we
need some top level engineering talent.

We're looking for a CTO! Ideal candidate has experience with startups and
fintech, container orchestration and service oriented architectures.

Come run a team with 10 talented ICs at a company that is backed by some of
New York's best VCs.

Our stack: python, django, react, docker, kubernetes, postgres, ios, AWS

Feel free to reach out to Zach (zkauffman+hn [at] say [dot] com)

------
LeonidBugaev
Tyk.io | Go engineers | REMOTE (CET +-4 hours)

We are building best API management platform, and our main product is open-
source API Gateway
[https://github.com/TykTechnologies/tyk](https://github.com/TykTechnologies/tyk)

Tyk is doing really good and scaling our team. We are looking for mid and
senior level Go engineer.

We are building a fully distributed company, and care most about people
happiness.

Pls apply here [https://tyk.io/about/team/go-
developer/](https://tyk.io/about/team/go-developer/)

------
crossman
Digital Onboarding | Junior Full-stack Engineer | REMOTE (US based) | Full
time

Digital Onboarding is a marketing automation platform that helps banks and
credit unions modernize their onboarding process and develop mutually
beneficial, profitable relationships with their customers and members.

Current stack: Elixir + Phoenix, React + Redux, Lambda (Node), Postgres

Requirements:

\- 2+ years in front end and back end web development

\- Committed to building features you're proud of

\- Good understanding of functional programming

\- Strong communication skills

\- Familiarity with React

Nice-to-haves:

\- Strong understanding of SQL databases

\- Previous Elixir experience

\- Machine learning experience

\- Experience working on a remote-first, distributed team

\- Love of nachos

Send me an email me at jonathan at digitalonboarding dot com.

------
josiepappas
BitMEX | San Francisco | VISA | On-Site | bitmex.com/careers What is BitMEX -
and why do we exist? BitMEX is a derivatives trading platform that offers
investors opportunities using only Bitcoin. We are not a spot exchange where
you can buy Bitcoin with USD or other fiat currencies. Across the globe, and
particularly in Asia, we have over half a million open accounts, of which
approximately 100,000 belong to active users. Effectively, BitMEX offers
commercial hedgers, Bitcoin miners, and professional and retail traders the
ability to speculate on the price of Bitcoin, and to exchange Bitcoin risk,
with other market participants on a level playing field. Our platform was
developed by ex-bankers who were (and are) well-versed in computer science,
financial engineering, and traditional finance. BitMEX launched in 2014 and
subsequently has grown to become one of the most important marketplaces in the
crypto space. Our hottest positions are listed below. Please apply if you are
interested in learning more. For questions, reach out to people@bitmex.com

Sr Data Scientist [https://grnh.se/2f0bcec62](https://grnh.se/2f0bcec62), Sr
API Engineer [https://grnh.se/499fb4222](https://grnh.se/499fb4222), Sr Visual
Designer [https://grnh.se/4b166f332](https://grnh.se/4b166f332)

------
lvidal
Entheleon Technologies | Embedded Software Engineer & AI Research Scientist |
Bay Area, CA | Full-Time | REMOTE or ONSITE | www.entheleontech.com

The hottest company to hit video compression since Pied Piper, Entheleon is
changing the video encoding game. We are an early stage software startup
founded by engineers with a passion for solving problems. Our vision is to
enable a radical reduction of size of video data transmitted around the world.
Already the most costly an ubiquitous use of bandwidth across the internet and
closed systems, video compression has seen a dearth of real innovation.

Join our team to help us deploy the first clean slate video codec in a
generation. We are seeking an experienced software engineer to help our team
deploy our compression algorithm to a useable codec. The engineer will work
with our deep learning team to develop tools to deploy codecs to a variety of
target hardware platforms, including personal computers, smartphones, and
embedded computing systems (e.g. UAVs), executing heterogeneously on CPU and
GPU when available. The engineer will work to integrate optimization and
profiling tools into the toolchain. As a startup, this position will also
require contribution to other aspects of the company, including (but not
limited to) customer and business development, sales, competitive research,
operations, marketing/media, etc.

To apply, send your resume to contact@entheleontech.com!

------
Townley
National Journal (Atlantic Media) | Senior Web Developer | Washington, DC |
Onsite | [https://nationaljournal.com](https://nationaljournal.com)

Company Description: National Journal serves government affairs professionals
with the in­tel­li­gence and tools they need to save time, in­crease
ef­fi­ciency, and de­liv­er suc­cess. With a focus on actionable research,
insights, and custom content, National Journal keeps members informed about
key movements in people, politics, and policy.

Tech Stack: We spend most of our time in Python/Django and Javascript. Our
frontend is mostly jQuery but we're planning to change that soon (we do a bit
with both React and Vue, and would like to do more). Other things we work with
daily/semi-daily include Postgres, ElasticSearch, MongoDB, Neo4j, Pandas, and
Less.

We're a small team with good people, solid work-life balance, and interesting
problems to solve. A lot of the job involves building new functionality around
vendor integrations (Salesforce, Marketo, Google Analytics) and ingesting data
from API providers (FEC, VoteSmart, KnowWho), as well as building out custom
pages and dashboards for the public-facing site and for our home-grown CMS.

[https://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/ykSMNosZG7/Senior...](https://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/ykSMNosZG7/Senior-
Web-Developer?source=HackerNews)

------
sgurnick
University of California, Los Angeles Library | DevOps Systems Engineer | Los
Angeles, CA | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://ucla.in/2IGcURR](https://ucla.in/2IGcURR)

We call our Linux Operations Engineering team here at the UCLA Library,
Development Support. We do this because it embodies who we are as individuals
and the relationships we cultivate with our colleagues. Our mission is to
embrace DevOps as a culture, rather than a job description. The focal point of
our efforts is to support the Library's software development projects by
enabling our developer teammates to use the tools, infrastructure, procedures,
and workflows to get the job done with as few hindrances as possible. Within
our team, no one throws tasks or responsiblities over a wall - putting the
burden on somoneone else. The phrase, "That's not my job", doesn't exist here.
We understand that DevOps is everyone's job. We support one another, we don't
point fingers of blame, and we see failure as an opportunity to learn.

If this resonates with you, and sounds like a environment you'd like to be a
part of, please consider our open position for a Development Support Engineer
within the UCLA Library's Digital Initiatives & Information Technology (DIIT)
organization.

To learn more, please take a look at our offical job posting at UCLA Careers
website: [https://ucla.in/2IGcURR](https://ucla.in/2IGcURR)

------
admis
ADM Investor Services | Cloud Devops Architect | Software Engineer | Chicago,
IL | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | ADM Investor Services has been a leader in the
futures brokerage industry for more than 50 years. We are a registered Futures
Commission Merchant providing comprehensive services to retail, commercial and
institutional clients. Our work is supported through a network of Introducing
Brokers, non-clearing FCMs, branch offices, subsidiaries and sister companies
across the United States and around the globe. ADMIS is a wholly-owned
subsidiary of the Archer Daniels Midland Company (NYSE: ADM). Learn more at
[http://admis.com/](http://admis.com/). Apply position at
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreL...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?partnerid=25416&siteid=5998&PageType=JobDetails&jobid=2426052#jobDetails=2426863_5998)
for Cloud Devops Architect and
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreL...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?partnerid=25416&siteid=5998&PageType=JobDetails&jobid=2426052#jobDetails=2426052_5998)
for Software Engineer.

------
beathan
USATestprep | [https://www.usatestprep.com](https://www.usatestprep.com) |
Developer | Atlanta, GA | ONSITE | Full-Time

Be part of a vibrant team that’s building the best education platform in the
US!

Our technology team is on the move, constantly improving the platform that’s
served our customers for almost 20 years and bringing new tech online as we
move into the next generation of our service. We’re looking for a mid-level
developer who is passionate about technology making a meaningful impact in
students’ lives and eager to find new ways to better serve our customers and
make our platform excellent for the long-term.

USATestprep, LLC is the nation’s #1 teacher-trusted provider of curriculum
resources and test prep for grades 3-12. Founded by two teachers in 1998, the
company helps teachers prepare more than two million students annually for
subject area end-of-grade, end-of-course, and college entrance assessments.
The platform delivers standards-aligned content with daily tools for the
creation of formative and summative assessments, progress monitoring, and
customized remediation. Teachers using USATestprep are able to quickly
identify student strengths and weakness for high-stakes testing in ELA, math,
science and social studies.

Please apply at:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1315190504/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1315190504/)

------
jw_idagio
IDAGIO | BERLIN, GERMANY | FULL-TIME ONSITE | ENGINEERING |
[https://www.idagio.com/](https://www.idagio.com/)

IDAGIO: a music streaming app designed specifically for classical music fans.
We are building a streaming service that helps classical fans around the world
to find, discover and listen to the music they love. Users are presented with
an accurate search function, expert-curated playlists and a real connection
with the traditions of the classical music genre.

We are looking for passionate and talented Engineers to join our growing
organisation, in a range of different engineering positions we currently
available. Find out more about each role's responsibilities and apply!

– SENIOR FULL-STACK ENGINEER: [https://idagio-
jobs.personio.de/job/128489](https://idagio-jobs.personio.de/job/128489)

– DATA ENGINEER (RECOMMENDATIONS): [https://idagio-
jobs.personio.de/job/123825](https://idagio-jobs.personio.de/job/123825)

– BACKEND ENGINEER (SEARCH): [https://idagio-
jobs.personio.de/job/96959](https://idagio-jobs.personio.de/job/96959)

– BACKEND & API ENGINEER: [https://idagio-
jobs.personio.de/job/22351](https://idagio-jobs.personio.de/job/22351)

------
clee_tech01
Datawire | Boston, MA | Full time | Onsite | Tech lead Interested in open
source? Microservices? Cloud-native culture? Datawire is building OSS software
for Kubernetes, including Ambassador and Telepresence. We're looking for a
tech lead who can lead our commercial products team that builds on our open
source stack. Our core stack is Golang, Python, Envoy Proxy, and Kubernetes.
Learn more: [https://www.datawire.io/](https://www.datawire.io/)

Please email careers@datawire.io.

------
marijns
Tiqets | Backend, Front-End, Data | Amsterdam | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.tiqets.com](https://www.tiqets.com)

Tiqets is revolutionizing the way people buy tickets to culture and
attractions in cities all over the world. Our technology allows users to
easily browse and book tickets to the best attractions in seconds, meaning
customers can enter museums, zoos, theme parks and more, simply by showing
their smartphones.

We started our journey about 5 years ago, and have been successful in gaining
a major position in this rapidly expanding and evolving market. The main
office with about 140 people from 20+ nationalities is in Amsterdam, but we
have feet on the ground all over the world.

Our stack includes Python, Postgres, AWS, Kubernetes, Docker, Redis, Ansible,
React, Swift, Kotlin. Also see
[https://stackshare.io/tiqets/tiqets](https://stackshare.io/tiqets/tiqets). We
care about both stable and new technology, as well as building an excellent
product that our customers and partners love, as smart and fast as possible.
There is no silver bullet, we learn, build and grow together.

We have several tech positions open, on different levels, i.e. Backend, Front-
end, Head of Development, and Data Engineering. Check out
[https://tiqets.homerun.co/?tags%5B%5D=department%2CTech](https://tiqets.homerun.co/?tags%5B%5D=department%2CTech)
or email at jobs AT tiqets.com for more info.

------
elcreep
SevenFifty Technologies | Senior Full-stack Developer (Rails); Lead Engineer,
Web & Mobile Product Team | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

SevenFifty is modernizing the wholesale beverage alcohol industry, which is
massive and only recently adopting modern, web-based processes. Over 70,000
restaurants, bars, hotels, and retail stores across the country connect with
their sales reps and wholesalers through our platform, replacing a status quo
going back to Prohibition. We work with everyone from the largest importers to
mom and pop winemakers to build bespoke tools for communication, content
distribution, and order management, providing transparency across all tiers.

You'll be joining a small engineering team tackling a wide array of challenges
- from complex data processing to modern, interactive web frontends; from
liberating data from decades old mainframes, to consuming and writing APIs
used by everyone from small retail shops to large conglomerates. We want
people who are excited about learning new technologies and passionate about
using those tools to make people’s daily lives more efficient. We're also in a
sweet spot for ambitious and talented engineers; we have a lot of traction and
are well-financed, but still have a very small team responsible for a wide
range of work enabling you to take ownership of large slices of our technology
stack.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Backbone, React, React Native, Solr

Email your resume to erin@sevenfifty.com to apply

------
JshWright
Elation Health | Systems Engineer | San Francisco, CA| Full Time & REMOTE

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible. We're nearing the end of a hiring
push in engineering, but still have a couple roles to fill (as well as various
opening across the rest of the organization). See them all here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)

The biggest hiring focus at the moment is for Systems Engineering (cloud based
infrastructure & ops). Our engineering team is about half based in our San
Francisco office and half remote, at the moment we're focused on adding some
folks in the home office (though the Systems Engineer role is open to REMOTE).
Tech stack is AWS/Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS. We have a great team full of
people that really value working closely with product, customer-experience,
and users. Lots of interesting problems to solve!

Apply online at the link above -- Also feel free to reach out to me directly
if you have any questions or are curious! I'm not the hiring manager for the
SE role, but would be working closely with that individual, and would be happy
to chat about the position, the company, or healthcare in general.

------
azp
Thrive Global [https://thriveglobal.com](https://thriveglobal.com) | Sr DevOps
Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite

Here at Thrive I lead the backend team working to build out our behavior
change platform. Thrive is scaling its business from media site plus proven
positive behavior change wellness programs within the corporate sector to
building tech products that will bring positive behavior change to all. Come
be our inaugural DevOps engineer! We're running on AWS and looking for someone
who is passionate about infra as code and developer and deployment velocity,
loves collaborating with different teams, and has the ability to be big
picture and dig in to the nitty gritty details at the same time. If
interested, shoot me an email at alisa at thriveglobal dot com or apply here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/thriveglobalcom/view...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/thriveglobalcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAFMP3YjeaViY4v)

We're also desperately seeking an automation-oriented quality engineer,
Android and iOS engineers, a CMS (Wordpress) engineer, and a data analyst
(remote available for this role). See
[https://thriveglobal.com/careers](https://thriveglobal.com/careers) for more
info and to apply!

------
Fleetio
Fleetio | Senior Full Stack Ruby on Rails Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE |
[https://www.fleetio.com/careers](https://www.fleetio.com/careers)

Fleetio is a modern software platform that helps thousands of organizations
around the world manage a fleet of vehicles. Transportation technology is a
hot market and we’re leading the charge.

Your work will be heavily focused toward high level, high impact areas. You’ll
work closely with Product Managers and Designers to plan, design, and
implement some of our more complex features. You’ll have a strong voice in the
development and planning processes. You'll be joining a tight-knit team (13
Engineers) who are used to moving fast and taking on responsibility. That
said, we have lives outside of work, and we know you do too. We are a family-
friendly company that is still young enough for you to get a nice slice of
equity but old enough to be a stable and healthy place to work.

Tech Stack: currently on Rails 5.2 (hosted on Heroku). We strive to keep our
frameworks and libraries up to date. Other technologies include Angular,
PostgreSQL, and Redis.

Perks: competitive pay, meaningful company equity, 100% coverage of health and
dental insurance, strong remote working culture, professional development
budget.

Apply here:
[https://www.workable.com/j/183C8EE373](https://www.workable.com/j/183C8EE373)

------
mueller_b
Lendable | Engineers | London, UK | ONSITE Lendable is the UK's fastest
growing consumer lending platform. We are well-funded, profitable, and grew
fourfold last year. In the five years since inception we have lent >£600
million to UK consumers. Our automatic lending platform allows customers to
apply for and receive their loan in under 10 minutes (instead of the industry
norm of 2+ days). We've built an instant decisioning engine which we can plug
into partners through an API. Credit and fraud scoring powered by machine
learning.

We are looking for: \- Software engineers experienced in PHP with CQRS and
Event Sourcing to kick start a new green field project. We are building this
new product from scratch in a DDD approach. Tech Stack: Mostly Symfony with
some services in python, node

\- Software engineers experienced in PHP and Symfony to work on the existing
loans platform. We'll gladly support you learning some more specific stuff
that we use: Amazon SQS, Aurora, Docker, React.JS, Ansible.

\- Devops engineers to shape our environments using Terraform and Ansible who
are comfortable to manage deployment pipelines into a Kubernetes environment
while helping developers grow. You will love this if you are open to new ideas
and happy to build them - less likely if you’re looking for guidance. We use
AWS but eyeing up to GCloud and Azure. Development stack is PHP, Python, Node,
FPM, nginx, Aurora, redis, elasticsearch.

Interested in any of these roles? Get in touch with benjamin@lendable.co.uk

------
marz0
Sidecar | Software Engineers and Engineering Manager | Philadelphia, PA |
Onsite | [https://hello.getsidecar.com/](https://hello.getsidecar.com/)

Sidecar combines advanced machine learning technology with years of
performance marketing expertise to help retailers unlock the full potential of
today’s fastest-growing online discovery and shopping channels.

We have several job openings on our engineering team and are always looking
for talented individuals to work with us.

    
    
      - Senior Go Engineer: http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/1MOQVyUmVn/Senior-Go-Engineer
      - Senior Python Engineer: http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/0mXDTSwimJ/Senior-Python-Engineer
      - Senior JavaScript Engineer: http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/MB4taL9QLE/Senior-JavaScript-Engineer
      - Software Engineering Manager: http://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/VHs5yRGvlK/Software-Engineering-Manager
    

Our back-end consists of Golang, Python, Flask, and Postgres. Our front-end
consists of JavaScript, TypeScript, React, GraphQL, and Apollo. We also use
AWS, Docker, and Kubernetes.

Please reach out to me at marcel at getsidecar dot com or apply directly at
[https://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply](https://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply)
(please mention HN July 2019)

Happy to answer any questions!

------
erlangfun
TigerConnect | [https://www.tigerconnect.com](https://www.tigerconnect.com) |
Engineers | Los Angeles (Santa Monica) | Full Time | Onsite

Platform / Erlang / Backend Engineer

As a Platform Engineer you’ll be responsible for leading the architecture and
implementation of new features and capabilities for our highly-scalable,
secure communication platform impacting the lives of doctors, nurses and
patients. The successful candidate is an accomplished, hands-on platform
engineer with multiple large-scale, distributed services under their belt and
has a passion for solving challenging problems and building distributed,
mission-critical systems.

BS degree or higher in CS, EE or related discipline 8+ years experience in
software engineering, 3+ years experience with functional/asynchronous
programming (Erlang a plus, Elixir, Go, Scala) Experience architecting large-
scale distributed platforms for scale, security, and reliability Strong
systems analysis and design skills A thorough understanding of modern
development practices and methodologies Demonstrated ability to communicate
effectively with both technical and non-technical staff Cassandra and
Healthcare IT experience a plus

Link: [https://grnh.se/b9a66e522](https://grnh.se/b9a66e522)

I am a senior engineer on the platform team, you can contact me directly at
mfeyh@tigerconnect.com

------
taggjefferson
GridCure (www.gridcure.com) | Backend Engineer | Data Engineer | Boulder,
Colorado | Full-time | ONSITE

Want to literally help keep the lights on? GridCure provides a SaaS platform
for electrical power utilities to predict equipment failure, optimize power
generation, and help get more renewables on the grid overall. We work with
utilities around the world, including EDP in Portugal, LE in Lithuania, and
AEP in the US as a few examples of some of the fun places we get to travel.

We're a Python shop hosted on Google Cloud, primarily looking for more
engineers to help us with big ETL processes and generally scaling out the
platform. Familiarity with Django, API development, and data processing in
general are are the key skill sets we're looking for, and because our
customers are big utilities scalability and reliability are key design
requirements.

You'll enjoy an unlimited vacation and work-from-wherever-you're-most-
effective-today policy, our only ask is for folks to spend the majority of
their first few months in the Boulder, CO office for onboarding and getting to
know the team.

Check more details on the roles at
[https://www.gridcure.com/contact/](https://www.gridcure.com/contact/) (and
try out the posted data set to find the EVs in smart meter signals!). I'm the
founder - feel free to email me at tagg@gridcure.com directly with any
questions, and if you're in the Boulder/Denver area, coffee's on me.

------
simon_acca
Fotokite | Zurich, Switzerland & Syracuse, NY | Full-time part-time | Onsite |
[https://fotokite.com/](https://fotokite.com/) At Fotokite we build a tethered
aerial camera system that provides public safety teams with mission critical
situational awareness. Fotokite saves resources in a firefighting team by
launching, flying, and landing with the single push of a button. No piloting
necessary. Authorized by the FAA. No pilot's license required. We are looking
for new enthusiastic team members in the following areas: Web, Network and
Cloud Software Engineers, to develop video streaming infrastructure, data
processing pipelines and realtime web-based GUIs. Embedded Engineers with
experience in C/C++, Python, yocto linux, video encoding, networking.
Electrical / Electronics engineers: to aid circuit design, PCB layout,
testing, and manufacturing setup for Fotokite’s electronic subsystems.
Industrial designers / Engineers / Mechanical Engineers to lead or aid in the
mechanical and industrial product design of our next-generation Fotokite
systems. Apply at
[https://fotokite.com/careers/](https://fotokite.com/careers/) or feel free to
email me at <first_name>@fotokite.com with any questions you might have.

------
ntembrevilla
SocialSurvey | Lead Backend Engineer | San Ramon, CA/SF East Bay Area | Onsite
| Fulltime

Hello HN! Our CTO, Doug Warren, is hiring/building out his core team for
building a massively scalable communications and reputation management system.
We are on the lookout for a lead backend developer who is experienced using
cloud technologies that are powered by Golang, Node.js or Python and an expert
in writing queries using SQL data stores such as MySQL or PSQL and NoSQL data
stores such as MongoDB, Redis and Solr.

SocialSurvey is an established startup with a large customer base of
enterprise and SMB customers. We recently closed our series “A-round” of
funding to fully scale out our enterprise reputation platform across multiple
verticals.

Our products today are helping companies dominate local search and support
national brands by building and managing high-quality reputations of service
professionals and their business. Investors include Silicon Valley Partners
and Kennet Partners.

Does the idea of being an early team member for a fast growing start-up excite
you? Feel free to reach out to me directly: nicole@socialsurvey.com or apply
through our website: [https://socialsurvey.com/careers/job/sr-backend-
developer/](https://socialsurvey.com/careers/job/sr-backend-developer/). I
personally look at every submission…..thank you!

------
justsilverman
Wealthfront ([https://www.wealthfront.com](https://www.wealthfront.com)) |
Staff Frontend Engineer | Frontend Engineer | Redwood City, California | Full-
time | ONSITE

Help Wealthfront disrupt the banking industry! Wealthfront is an interactive
financial platform that helps people plan for and manage their financial
lives. We manage over $15 billion for our clients and are looking for
engineers who are excited to help deliver the next generation of financial
services.

Our frontend engineering team is responsible for building the client-facing
web application and is passionate about building best in class user interfaces
and web platform infrastructure. Frontend engineers focus on: i) product
engineering to develop new features or iterate toward delightful user
experiences, ii) web platform infrastructure to improve the health and
performance of our systems and increase product delivery velocity by
developing new tools and capabilities and iii) test, build and deployment
infrastructure to enable reliably deploying our frontend services multiple
times per hour.

Our application server is a JRuby on Rails web server and our client-side
application is built using React, Redux and D3. We rely on in-house solutions
for feature flags, A/B tests and continuous deployment.

We're hiring frontend engineers and for many other positions. Apply at
[https://www.wealthfront.com/careers](https://www.wealthfront.com/careers).

------
securingsincity
Maxwell Health | Senior Software Engineer, Engineering Manager | Boston, MA OR
Remote |Full-time

At Maxwell, we are inspired by the opportunity to make a difference in society
by helping people make better health, wellness, and financial decisions. We
build applications that support a rich set of interactions among consumers,
employers, brokers, and product vendors. We view ourselves as the stewards of
change for a very complex industry.

We're looking for engineers who love working with technologies like Golang,
Scala, TypeScript, and React.

Interested in working with an awesome team? Have team leadership experience?
Reach out to James at james+hn [at] maxwellhealth.com or apply online through
the link below.

\--

Maxwell Health: [https://maxwellhealth.com/](https://maxwellhealth.com/)
Engineering Manager: [https://sunlife.wd3.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/MaxwellHealth/jo...](https://sunlife.wd3.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/MaxwellHealth/job/Boston-Massachusettes/Director--Engineering_JR00014936-3)
Senior Software Engineer: [https://sunlife.wd3.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/MaxwellHealth/jo...](https://sunlife.wd3.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/MaxwellHealth/job/Boston-Massachusettes/Senior-Software-Engineer---Back-
End_JR00014927)

------
pgodzin
JW Player | Mobile Developers (Android and iOS), Product Manager (Ads) | New
York (NYC), NY | ONSITE | Full-time

JW Player pioneered video on the web over a decade ago and continues to
innovate as the world’s largest network-independent platform for video
delivery and intelligence. Media companies including Fox, VICE, Business
Insider, and Univision, in addition to hundreds of thousands of creators of
all types and sizes, rely on JW Player to deliver and monetize their content
across all devices. JW Player’s massive global footprint of over 2 billion
unique devices creates a powerful data graph of unique consumer insights and
generates billions of incremental video views. JW Player also started as and
continues to be the most popular open-source video player:
[https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer](https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer)

All our openings can be found here:
[https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/](https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/)

We have several openings available for Software Engineers, primarily looking
for mobile expertise with either Android or iOS to further build out our SDKs.

We are also looking for Product Managers with experience on the advertising
side to help us improve monetization for our publishers.

If interested, please email me at pgodzin@jwplayer.com

------
Eclyps
Slytrunk | Data Engineer | Fulltime | Remote (US only) | slytrunk.com

Slytrunk is a small team of technical experts focused on developing beautiful
software applications with a range of incredible clients.

We're currently looking to onboard a Data Engineer [0].

The Data Engineer is responsible for building out and managing our Apache &
DataStax Cassandra and Solr clusters as a replacement for our existing MySQL
databases. The engineer will be responsible for working with Dev and
infrastructure teams to; upgrade, manage, optimize, monitor, etc.. our
Cassandra and Solr clusters.

This opportunity will require expertise of Cassandra key concepts such as
SSTables, compaction, and garbage collection, as well as Solr concepts such
as; core, schema, indexes, and field types. This is a ground floor opportunity
to be responsible for DevOps and production support of the new Cassandra and
Solr clusters you help design and build.

We're a very small team with some really awesome clients/projects. All of us
are remote, but are highly collaborative. Slytrunk was founded 10 years ago by
two engineers and to this day continues to be engineer-focused. Check out the
links for more information. Applications go directly to the CEO and founders.
Even if you'd like more info before applying, feel free to drop us a line and
we can provide you more details.

[0] [http://bit.ly/sly-data-engineer](http://bit.ly/sly-data-engineer)

------
beerd
Legal OS | Data Engineer, Senior Backend, All-level Frontend or Senior
Fullstack | Berlin, DE | ONSITE, VISA | Fulltime

Legal OS is building the world’s first code-based library of legal knowledge.
At Legal OS you will work in a small cross-functional delivery team
responsible for the theoretical foundation of the legal knowledge library.

Engineering team currently of 2. Venture-funded and scaling up to around 8.
You will be working in close proximity of tech strategy, product strategy and
business strategy with founders.

Stack currently React.js, Node.js and MongoDB. Experimenting with Clojure,
Neo4j and more. Loads of tech decisions still open. Using TypeScript variant
of JS.

Looking for

Data Engineer: [https://angel.co/company/legal-os-1/jobs/561407-data-
enginee...](https://angel.co/company/legal-os-1/jobs/561407-data-enginee..).

Senior Backend Engineer: [https://angel.co/company/legal-
os-1/jobs/562664-senior-backe...](https://angel.co/company/legal-
os-1/jobs/562664-senior-backe..).

All-level Frontend Engineer:
[https://angel.co/startups/6965545/job_listings/562669/edit](https://angel.co/startups/6965545/job_listings/562669/edit)

Senior Fullstack Engineer: Please email

Also feel free to email lilian@legalos.io

------
dlngdn
Rescale | San Francisco | ONSITE | Rescale offers a software platform and
hardware infrastructure for companies to perform scientific and engineering
simulation. (We're an HPC/Supercomputing Cloud Platform) We are a Y Combinator
startup with top investors: Jeff Bezos, Sam Altman, Paul Graham, Marc
Andreessen, Peter Thiel, & a bunch of others.

We have about 100 employees scattered around the world, with about 19 software
developers mostly all located in San Francisco. The company still feels small
and everyone is pretty tight. Work atmosphere is fun & friendly. We recently
closed Series B ($32MM). We are growing very rapidly--all departments are
hiring (30% increase in headcount last quarter--to give you an idea of our
growth rate).

It's exciting, a lot of opportunity, interesting technical problems to solve,
definitely a good time to join. Devs that come in now will have the
opportunity to have a big impact on the future of our company, our code & our
culture.

We're currently looking for:

Senior DevOps Engineers, Senior Backend Engineers, Data Engineers, Software
Engineers, a Lead UI/UX Designer, Frontend Engineers, Senior Frontend
Engineers, Software Engineers in Test - QA, Site Reliability Engineers, & a
Director of Product Management

Here is our job listing page:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale)

------
modestas
Roger | San Francisco, Copenhagen | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full Time |
[https://www.roger.ai/](https://www.roger.ai/)

Roger was founded to make day-to-day financial operations like bill pay,
expense management, compliance and bookkeeping as worry-free as possible for
business owners, finance teams, accountants and bookkeepers. Roger works as an
automated layer on top of a company's accounting software, saving businesses
and accountants hours of work every day. We're proud of the product that we've
built so far, and our global customer base agree that we're making something
complex and tedious simple and maybe even fun.

About the team:

Friendly distributed team working in US and Europe. We have two main offices,
one in San Francisco another in Copenhagen.

Two open positions:

* Software Engineer (Integrations Ecosystem) ([https://jobs.lever.co/roger/ff37aa62-5bee-4a5e-9a68-ee69461b...](https://jobs.lever.co/roger/ff37aa62-5bee-4a5e-9a68-ee69461b863d))
    
    
        * Stack: C#, .NET Core, AWS, Serverless, Docker, Git and more
    

* Senior Frontend Developer ([https://jobs.lever.co/roger/db0aaf74-3e9f-45ae-8b43-810e00a9...](https://jobs.lever.co/roger/db0aaf74-3e9f-45ae-8b43-810e00a9888f))
    
    
        * Stack: ES6, React, Redux, Heroku, CircleCI

------
sahaskatta
Smartcar | Mountain View, CA | Engineering Manager, Developer Relations,
Marketing Manager | Full-time | [https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com)

Smartcar is the API for cars. Developers can use Smartcar REST APIs to locate,
get an odometer reading, or even lock/unlock the doors to cars of any make or
model without any aftermarket hardware. We hope to remove barriers to entry to
build apps/services for cars and empower developers to build experiences that
help make mobility more accessible to the masses.

We are doubling our headcount within the next 12 months, here are a few of the
current openings:

    
    
      - Engineering Manager: https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/d12c8c8e-8382-45ef-beb4-e731a94a01d5
      - Developer Relations: https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/366373c9-fe40-4c60-9928-a62085d81d79
      - Marketing Manager: https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/95120cdb-7809-4137-a81e-a6bf5b3c65e0
    
    

Smartcar offers medical, dental, and vision benefits including coverage for
dependents. We have unlimited PTO, 401K matching, commuter benefits, parental
leave, catered lunches, and more.
[https://smartcar.com/careers/](https://smartcar.com/careers/)

Apply at the above links or email our recruiter directly:
mathilde@smartcar.com

------
matallo
Ebury | London | Full-time, On Site |
[https://www.ebury.com/](https://www.ebury.com/)

We empower businesses that want to trade and transact internationally.

More than 40,000 clients choose Ebury to provide the tools they need to manage
their international trade and support their growth, including import lending,
currency and risk products, and payment and collection facilities.

With the talent of our 800+ multicultural staff, combined with our cutting-
edge technology, tailored product range, and exceptional customer service,
we’re at the forefront of Fintech development. Today we have 22 offices across
the world, with even more exciting expansion plans to come.

We're growing the first tech team in the London office in Victoria, and now is
an extraordinary time to join and drive the vision and the future of the team.
The company also offers relocation support.

\- Senior Frontend Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/ebury/c6d48d84-44d9-4995-a829-5ffa39ef...](https://jobs.lever.co/ebury/c6d48d84-44d9-4995-a829-5ffa39ef928a?lever-
via=H6Xvr2QXYD)

To see all roles visit [https://jobs.lever.co/ebury?lever-
via=H6Xvr2QXYD](https://jobs.lever.co/ebury?lever-via=H6Xvr2QXYD)

For any doubt just drop me a line: carlos.matallin at ebury dot com and I'll
be happy to have a chat.

------
img
Warby Parker | New York NYC | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

Warby Parker is a lifestyle brand at the intersection of e-commerce, retail
(~90 stores now!), fashion, and technology. We’re searching for a senior-level
frontend-focused Software Engineer to join our ~60 person in-house Engineering
team to help build best-in-class eyewear shopping experiences for the web.

Job posting: [https://grnh.se/317245f71](https://grnh.se/317245f71) Tech
stack: React, Python, PostgreSQL, Node, TypeScript

------
jwoah12
Disney Streaming Services | Software Engineer | NYC | Onsite, Full-time

The Content Engineering team at Disney Streaming is looking for Software
Engineers to help build the metadata and artwork platform for Disney+, ESPN+,
and other streaming services. Our systems are collectively responsible for
integrating with the studios to bring all the metadata and artwork for Disney,
Pixar, Marvel, Lucasfilm, Nat Geo, and Fox content onto the Disney Streaming
platform for inclusion in the Disney+ launch at the end of the year. This
includes distributed systems that handle metadata and artwork ingest,
management, discovery, curation, personalization, and syndication.

We have an engineer-driven culture where teams are able to make their own
technology choices based on the task at hand, and team members are encouraged
to spend some time on professional development taking online courses, learning
new technologies, working on open source or side projects, or writing blog
posts. Some of the technologies currently used within Content Engineering
include Java, Scala, Kotlin, Node.js, Python, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch,
Docker, and a wide array of AWS services (Lambda, ECS, S3, SQS, Kinesis,
DynamoDB, etc.).

If you're interested in being involved in the most highly-anticipated direct-
to-consumer streaming service launch ever, contact me directly at:
jared.wolinsky at disneystreaming dot com.

------
arobbins
Factual | Software Engineers and Data Scientists | Los Angeles REMOTE|
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)

Factual is currently hiring Software Engineers and Data Scientists, at all
levels, in the Los Angeles office. Remote positions available for experienced
candidates. Factual is the location data company that the world’s most
valuable brands and technology companies trust to understand and intelligently
grow their businesses. We help engineering teams, marketers and data analysts
build the best digital products, deliver more impactful marketing and
transform their businesses with the most accurate and comprehensive data on
places and people worldwide.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Experience with Clojure, machine learning, NLP, algorithm design,
or Hadoop/Spark is a plus!

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)

------
captainbeardo
Repod | Mobile Engineer | Full-Time | Remote | San Diego

At Repod, our goal is to empower people to discover, listen, and share great
podcasts. Podcasts are unique in that they inspire us, help us learn something
new, or captivate us with the way stories are told. Yet, all of these
experiences are rarely shared with one another. By connecting people with an
easy way to share and discuss podcasts, Repod helps people find and listen to
great podcasts.

Currently, we are a two person team (2 cofounders) and are looking for our 1st
full-time team member by way of mobile engineer. We are in the midst of a
public beta and will be launching in the near future.

As the lead mobile engineer at Repod, you'll initially be working in our main
repo developing and launching new features. Repod is built using React Native
and relies heavily on a native audio player built in Swift/Java. As we expand
our product, you’ll help inform the technologies used in our future growth.
The team is small, which means your impact on the company’s success will be
instrumental.

We have one requirement — must love podcasts.

Interested? Find our post at
[https://angel.co/company/repod/jobs/553851-mobile-
engineer](https://angel.co/company/repod/jobs/553851-mobile-engineer) or send
us a note to hello@repod.io

On the fence? Checkout and download our app at
[https://repod.io/](https://repod.io/)

------
bethanvincent
Netsells | York, UK | Non-Remote | iOS / Back-End / Front-End

Hello! Based in the heart of York, we are a development agency that works with
a range of clients, from innovative startups to large household names, using
cutting-edge technologies to solve critical business challenges and drive
sustainable growth.

We work across web and mobile, creating bespoke applications, websites and
software. Our stack is mainly based on Laravel, AWS, Vue.JS, Swift, Flutter,
React, .Net and C#, but we're always looking to adapt and use the best
frameworks/tools for the job.

With almost 50 full time team members, our cross-functional team consists of
designers, business analysts, project managers, developers and QA Analysts.
We're a talented bunch of curious minds who take great pride in our work and
successes.

We also continue to be aware of our influence on the tech sector at a national
and local scale and have taken steps to ensure this is positive. In 2018 we
signed up to PWC’s Tech She Can charter, an initiative focused on getting more
women into the technology industry. We also sponsor a number of local events
including the Laravel Meetup and Women in Tech York.

Please email jobs@netsells.co.uk for more info, or checkout our vacancies page
on our site.
[https://netsells.co.uk/vacancies](https://netsells.co.uk/vacancies)

------
interblag
M-KOPA Solar | Senior Data Engineer | REMOTE (ideally GMT+0 - GMT+4) or ONSITE
in Nairobi/London

M-KOPA Solar is a large-scale solar energy company focusing on pay-as-you-go
systems for emerging markets, primarily in East Africa. We sell small home
solar systems that provide lighting and energy to customers who are not
currently well-served by the traditional electricity grid. We currently have
over 700,000 direct customers (equating to roughly 3.5 million people
benefiting from our services) and are expanding quickly. M-KOPA may not be a
household name in some job markets, but we have a lot of traction, and a solid
runway of interesting engineering work.

By joining us, you will get to work on a compelling social mission, while also
enjoying the engineering challenge of working to maintain and evolve a ~1
million device IoT installation.

We are actively hiring for a senior data engineer. The ideal candidate would
be comfortable working to build data warehousing/persistence flows based on
streaming data systems (e.g. Kafka, Event Hub). We are a small team, and so an
ideal candidate would be excited to interface with BI developers and
application developers to select and implement creative data solutions across
a wide-ranging problem space, with involvement in everything from
infrastructure to schema design.

Please contact owen.scott@m-kopa.com for more information.

------
aguynamedben
Command E | Senior Software Engineer (engineer #2) | San Francisco, CA or
REMOTE (North America only)

Hi HN! I'm the Founder & CTO of Command E…a lightning-fast, secure way to
instantly find anything in the cloud with a simple keyboard shortcut. We're
building a desktop app (Electron/React/Redux/SQLite) that syncs cloud data
locally to your laptop and provides a Spotlight-like search & command
interface on top of your cloud data.

Command E is basically a CLI for business users, built on top of their cloud
data. It's inspired by the "fuzzy finder" search boxes in IDEs (i.e. Command-T
plugin in vi, Helm plugin in Emacs, ⌘T in Atom, ⌘P in VSCode, etc.). The app
has a lot of polish and a very clean, simple design. We already support many
enterprise and consumer cloud services (Salesforce, Google Docs, LinkedIn,
Asana, Trello, 15+ more).

We're a small team of 3 Silicon Valley veterans, well-capitalized by top
Silicon Valley VC firms + angel investors. Both co-founders are engineers who
worked at a VC firm, Eventbrite, and Digg. Our office is at 2nd and Market in
San Francisco.

We're looking to hire 2 senior/core engineers. You'll be building a top-notch
Silicon Valley company with experienced founders going after a massive market:
search. Electron experience (or desire) is a big plus, but we're open to other
backgrounds too. My co-founder and I met ~5 years ago through a "Who's Hiring"
thread so we're excited to see who responds to this one - please email me at
ben@getcommande.com if you’re interested.

~~~
livando
this is a f'ing great idea.

------
endymi0n
JustWatch | Berlin, Germany | FULLTIME, ONSITE |
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

JustWatch is the world’s leading movie and TV show streaming guide. We are
especially looking for Engineering talent in the areas of Frontend (Vue.JS,
Ionic, Capacitor, TypeScript), Data (Redshift, BigQuery, Airflow) and Machine
Learning (Python, Pytorch, Fast.AI), who will help us building a world-class
recommendation tool that will help people find content they love. Interns and
working students are welcome as well.

JustWatch promotes a culture of learning with a high degree of autonomy and
room for personal growth. We work on hard problems, with low politics, clear
focus and great context. We don't have any non-technical product management
and like it that way. Our development philosophy balances fast hacking with a
solid architectural foundation. We are a self-funded and profitable start-up,
founded in 2014 in Berlin and currently employing around 40 great people.

If you're into great code architecture, good naming, like to (continuously)
deliver production code and actually help build a product bringing value to
tens of millions monthly users already, let us know. For more on how we work,
our culture, values and engineering practices, be sure to check out our blog.

Are you interested? Great, we’d love to hear from you. Just send us a mail at
talent@justwatch.com . We’re not interested in perfect CVs, we just want to
know who you are and who you want to become.

------
tellus
Tellus (tellusapp.com) | Backend (Ruby/Rails), product, and growth | Silicon
Valley | Full-time only | Competitive salaries and equity depending on role
and experience

Tellus is an ambitious real estate technology startup founded by serial
entrepreneurs in 2016 to become the most comprehensive platform for investors
and homeowners. This unique sector is riddled with extreme fragmentation and
plagued by uninspired product offerings — yet at the same time, real estate
contributes up to 18% of the U.S. GDP. We’re a team of seasoned operators and
developers with home base in the Silicon Valley. We love to move fast and want
to do something no one has figured out. (For a sneak peek, check out our
latest announcement: [https://blog.tellusapp.com/big-news-for-tellus-real-
estate-p...](https://blog.tellusapp.com/big-news-for-tellus-real-estate-
platform/))

The most important thing we're looking for is a hunger to change the world. If
you’re looking for a challenge unlike any other and yearning to join an
experienced team, then hit us up!

A few years of experience is preferred. Please email your resume to us at jobs
<at> tellusapp.com. Please note, we generally don’t respond to generic resume
blasts. We’re looking for exceptional individuals who have a true interest in
what we’re doing.

~~~
walrus01
How do you avoid being confused with Telus, the large Canadian telecom and
ILEC in BC and AB? It's like having a company name phonetically identical to
Verizon.

~~~
dillonmckay
Probably by focusing on the US real estate market.

------
jmarks1992
Quorum | Full-Stack Software Engineers | Washington, DC | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.quorum.us/careers/](https://www.quorum.us/careers/)

Quorum is a fully bootstrapped 75-person startup based in Washington DC that
builds software for public and government affairs. Thousands of public affairs
professionals use Quorum for their work in Congress, all 50 state
legislatures, major U.S. cities, and the European Union.

Called "The Moneyball Effect on K Street" by the Washington Post and "Google
for Congress" by the Huffington Post, Quorum's software is used by four of the
top five tech companies, major companies like Walmart, Coca-Cola, and Toyota,
non-profits like the Sierra Club and the United Nations Foundation, and many
other companies, trade associations, non-profits, and advocacy groups.

Our engineers work the full stack using tools like React/Redux, Django,
PostgreSQL, React Native, Ansible, and much more (though no experience with
our exact stack is required and we're dedicated to investing in engineers
early in their careers). We're rapidly scaling our engineering team and have
multiple roles available. Apply at
[https://www.quorum.us/careers/](https://www.quorum.us/careers/).

------
darrinlange
Interos Solutions, Inc. | Full Stack Sr. Software Engineer (Haskell) | Full-
Time | ONSITE | Arlington, VA or Menlo Park CA Interos Solutions, Inc.

Is a fast-growing venture backed company with an AI-driven SaaS application
that delivers our commercial and government customers insights into their
ever-changing business ecosystems. The core of our platform is the
compilation, analysis and visualization of dynamically changing big data
collected across open source, proprietary and public data sources. To
accelerate our growth, we are building our team of Haskell engineers, data
analysts, data scientists, UI/UX professionals and product managers. We are
committed to building a world class product organization that leverages tools
like Haskell and latest machine learning techniques to achieve outsized
results as individuals and as a team. Summary

You will design, code, implement and maintain both front-end and back-end
technologies. You will have room to shape your work and have an outsized
impact on our product and our culture. We're looking for engineers who relish
solving the hard-technical and analytics challenges and diving into the subtle
details that make products amazing. Being part of and leading an innovative
engineering team, you'll need solid hands-on experience in Haskell as well as
web technologies and databases. Experience with machine learning, big data and
cloud infrastructure are a plus.

[https://interos.applicantpro.com/jobs/986650-306376.html](https://interos.applicantpro.com/jobs/986650-306376.html)

------
mshron
Warby Parker | New York, NY | Engineering Manager, Data Engineering | Full-
time | Onsite preferred but remote possible

As one of the original "clicks to bricks" retailers, Warby Parker has more
interesting retail data than almost anybody else. We run our own supply chain,
including an in-house optical lab; we built our own ERP; and, with a strong
e-commerce site and close to 100 stores, our omnichannel game is on point.

One of our biggest challenges is getting all of that data into a coherent form
and making it as easy as possible for analysts to use it. We're transitioning
right now from an in-house PostgreSQL database to BigQuery, and in the process
developing more mature data governance, data modeling, and general processes
around data quality. And at the same time, we're working to take our ETL
infrastructure to the next level.

We have a team of seven plus a Product Manager tackling this challenge, with
more to come in the future.

What we need next is an Engineering Manager [0] to nurture this team into its
next phase of development. Coach them to the next level, identify where we
need to grow and succeed, and make it happen. Let's talk!

[0]
[https://boards.greenhouse.getrake.io/warbyparker/jobs/175520...](https://boards.greenhouse.getrake.io/warbyparker/jobs/1755200?gh_jid=1755200)

------
minimaxlabs
Minimax Labs | Full-stack, Research engineers/scientists | London, UK |
ONSITE, FULL-TIME, | [http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com)

We optimise complex, global operations for billion dollar businesses worldwide
with a focus in the energy industry, creating massive value out of thin air
and a little cloud.

To support rapid growth, we’re looking for full time employees to work on
several exciting new projects and development of our industry leading
technology and product. We seek strong full-stack engineers and scientists who
want to have a real-world impact to join our elite team in our central London.

Full stack:

\- comfortable building clean RESTful APIs (e.g. with Spring-boot) \-
experienced in at least one statically typed high-level language (e.g. Java,
C# or C++) \- know at least one common front-end framework (Angular 2+, React,
Vue, etc.) \- able to design systems with distributed front-end/back-end logic
(microservices, Docker, AWS/GCE) \- familiar with one scripting language
(Python, bash, etc.) \- Experience in (or passion for) UI, UX design or data
visualisation is a plus.

Research Engineers/Scientists:

\- love working on challenging, complex real-world problems and high
performance applications (Java, AWS). \- experience solving hard optimisation
(e.g. NP-hard scheduling) problems .

Get in touch at hiring@minimaxlabs.com for more details.

------
TarynMM
Wave (YC 12) | HR Officer | Remote | Full-time | Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/55935b0f2](https://grnh.se/55935b0f2)

The problem: In 2017, nearly 60% of adults in sub-Saharan Africa had no bank
account. That's for good reason—the fees are too high, the closest branch can
be miles away, and nobody takes cards.

How we're solving it: We're building financial services to work as they
should: no account fees, instantly available and accepted everywhere. In fall
2017, we launched a mobile app in Senegal for cash deposit, withdrawal, and
peer-to-peer and business payments; we're now processing over 200k payments
every month.

In this role, you will be part of Wave's People Operations team and
responsible for carrying out HR and administrative tasks needed to support the
team.

Key details: * Location: We are a remote company and you can be based anywhere
between UTC -5 and +4 in Belgium, Canada, France, Germany, Ghana, Nigeria,
Senegal, the UK or US. * Compensation: $45,000-$65,000 USD (or local
equivalent) per year depending on experience, plus equity. * Travel
requirement: You will be expected to spend one week in Africa for company
retreats every two months.

Requirements: 3+ years of HR experience; native or fluent English; and local
work authorization (wherever it is you'd like to be based).

------
yayalice
Gladly | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time

At Gladly, we're building a people-focused customer service platform that
enables companies and their customers to converse seamlessly across different
channels (such as voice, email, SMS, chat and social media). We have a modern
tech stack (React/GoLang/Docker/AWS/Kubernetes) and product architecture
(real-time pubsub microservices), tons of interesting problems to solve and a
collaborative environment of mutual respect, mentorship and learning from
peers. These are the roles we're hiring for:

\- Senior DevOps Engineer, Platform:
[https://gladly.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=1707579](https://gladly.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=1707579)

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://gladly.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=1674029](https://gladly.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=1674029)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://gladly.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=1740320](https://gladly.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=1740320)

Happy to answer questions (alice@gladly.com) or you can apply directly at
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/](https://www.gladly.com/careers/) Look
forward to working with you!

------
timrobinson
Maven Securities
([https://www.mavensecurities.com](https://www.mavensecurities.com)) | London,
UK | Hong Kong | ONSITE

Maven is a proprietary high-frequency trading (HFT) organisation formed in
2011. We employ the most talented traders, developers and engineers in the
market, executing a diverse range of strategies across global equities and
derivatives. We are the most active participant in many of the products we
trade, contributing significant liquidity to markets around the world. Core to
our success is a tight integration between trading, research, and technology,
and everyone involved in making these pieces come together.

Maven has a culture that is relaxed and informal but highly rewarding of
strong performance; there's no dress code, plenty of free food and regular
social events. We have offices in London, Hong Kong and New York and will be
opening a new Chicago office in early 2020 as part of our plans to expand our
coverage of derivatives markets.

We're hiring developers in data analytics, building a data platform in Python,
with some Rust and C++. Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/4a7bb8a71](https://grnh.se/4a7bb8a71)

For more information, visit:
[https://workatmaven.com](https://workatmaven.com)

------
erezbarkai
CNBC | Englewood Cliffs | onsite | Fulltime

CNBC is the recognized world leader in business news and provides real-time
financial market coverage and business information to approximately 371
million homes worldwide, including more than 100 million households in the
United States and Canada. CNBC also provides daily business updates to 400
million households across China. The network's 15 live hours a day of business
programming in North America (weekdays from 4:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m. ET) is
produced at CNBC's global headquarters in Englewood Cliffs, N.J., and includes
reports from CNBC News bureaus worldwide. CNBC at night features a mix of new
reality programming, CNBC's highly successful series produced exclusively for
CNBC and a number of distinctive in-house documentaries.

We are hiring multiple for multiple onsite full-time positions on our web
frontend, IOS and Android teams. We collaborate closely with product managers,
designers and the newsroom to build products that help manage CNBC's content
and make it accessible to our web sites, apps, developers and other
experiences. We offer competitive salaries, great benefits.

You can see all open roles here: [https://www.nbcunicareers.com/search-
results?search_type=adv...](https://www.nbcunicareers.com/search-
results?search_type=advanced&location=&keywords=&business=CNBC&sub-
business=&function=Technology+%26+Engineering&job-number=)

If you have questions about these roles please feel free to email us at
tech.recruiting@nbcuni.com

------
jarvisj
Nammu21 | New York | fulltime | onsite | Senior backend developer

Required: Python, regular expressions, computer science.

Ambitious, dynamic start up team led by industry and domain experts developing
a Platform focused on digitizing key products in investment banking focused on
developing and delivering solutions that will dramatically innovate certain
financial and trading ecosystems. We are not looking to do the easy stuff –
what we are doing is really hard and our team is creating new systems and
looking to do the things that have not yet been done. Its solving those harder
problems that will bring the most value to our clients. We are operating in
stealth mode but talking to major financial institutions and asset managers in
this industry to develop collaborative partnerships.

Job Description This role is primarily for extracting content from structured
text. We have a framework and suite of evolving tools for performing this
work, along with your own ingenuity and creativity. There may also be standard
backend work involving anything from REST APIs to database queries. You will
work with our analysts and backend team for performing content extraction
along with helping to evolve additional extraction techniques.

Our opportunity is huge; you have the opportunity to work with a small team in
the early growth stage.

Please send intro and resume to resume @ nammu21.com

------
thom
StatsBomb Services | Bath, UK | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://statsbomb.com/careers/](https://statsbomb.com/careers/)

Since statsbomb.com launched in 2013, it has continually been at the forefront
of football/soccer analytics. Founded in 2017, StatsBomb Services takes this
mountain of football research and statistical expertise and offers it directly
to clubs and other customers around the world. We build web-based analysis
tools as well as selling our own football event data product and offering
direct consultancy. Our customers include Champions League finalists, title
winners in the big 5 leagues, teams at all levels of the English football
pyramid, as well as gambling and media companies.

We're looking for a Senior Systems Engineer to help extend and maintain our
core data platform and analytics infrastructure. If you're an architect or
lead developer with extensive JVM (particularly Clojure, but Java/Scala/Kotlin
all fine), Postgres and stream processing experience, and an interest in
stats, machine learning and computer vision, please get in touch.

Apply here: [https://statsbomb.com/jobs/senior-systems-
engineer/](https://statsbomb.com/jobs/senior-systems-engineer/)

------
CameronNemo
CENIC | Senior Systems Administrator | La Mirada, CA | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://cenic.org/about/careers](https://cenic.org/about/careers)

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cenicorg/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cenicorg/view/P_AAAAAAEAADrOHnw0WUS08C)

As a Senior Systems Administrator at CENIC, you will design, implement, and
support diverse computing infrastructure to advance our organizational goals
and objectives. CENIC designs, deploys, and operates high capacity data
networks that serve over 20 million students, educators, and researchers
throughout California. Beyond the technical focus, we're looking for someone
who enjoys team building and can provide leadership within the group, as well
as promote cross-functional efforts throughout the organization.

Preferred Qualifications

    
    
        Excellent written and verbal communication skills
    
        Proficiency within the ELK Stack
    
        Working knowledge of databases such as NoSQL or its derivatives
    
        Experience implementing and supporting middleware services
    
        Experience with programming and/or building systems and network automation tools using Perl, Python, PHP, and shell scripting
    
        Experience administering DNS in a multi-domain environment
    
        Familiarity with information security concepts
    
        Familiarity with cloud architectures and platforms such as Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, and Microsoft Azure

------
jkarraker
Alto | San Francisco, CA | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

Our mission at Alto is to fulfill medicine’s true purpose—to improve quality
of life—for everyone who needs it. We build technology and use empathy to
advance the pharmacy into the modern era and make high-quality healthcare
accessible to all. We've raised $73M+ and are rapidly scaling the team in 2019
(17 engineers, doubling team in next 6 months).

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/alto](https://www.keyvalues.com/alto)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/e6c446df1](https://grnh.se/e6c446df1)

\- Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/90216bc61](https://grnh.se/90216bc61)

\- Lead Product Designer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1581210?gh_jid=158121...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1581210?gh_jid=1581210)

\- Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/61e375121](https://grnh.se/61e375121)

Tech Stack: React Native, React, Ruby on Rails, Go

------
ethanjdiamond
98point6 | Multiple Positions | On-Site (Seattle) | Full Time

98point6 offers on-demand primary care delivered by board-certified physicians
via the ease of a mobile app. Our subscription-based service means you can get
diagnosis and treatment or simply consult on a health issue from anywhere. So
whether you’re on the go, home sick in bed or multi-tasking throughout your
day, immediate care is available on your schedule.

We recently raised a 50mil series C.

Mobile Software Engineer - Android:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/98point6/jobs/4097010002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/98point6/jobs/4097010002)

Mobile Software Engineer - iOS:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/98point6/jobs/4328272002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/98point6/jobs/4328272002)

Back End Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/98point6/jobs/4096756002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/98point6/jobs/4096756002)

Security Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/98point6/jobs/4206866002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/98point6/jobs/4206866002)

Senior Front End Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/98point6/jobs/4096302002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/98point6/jobs/4096302002)

------
yavi
Alpha | New York City/NYC SoHo | Fullstack Engineer | ONSITE [Remote-US OK],
FULL-TIME | $100 - $180k | [https://alphahq.com](https://alphahq.com) Alpha is
the fastest way to learn about your future customers. We are a SaaS platform
that enables teams to make data-driven decisions about products, users, and
new markets. Our customers use us to identify great opportunities, throw out
poor or disastrous concepts, and refine their ideas. Alpha users ask plain
English questions and get back supporting data in hours or days, not weeks or
months. We're currently looking for full-stack software engineers. We spend a
ton of time thinking up new ways to automate and speed up organizational
learning. If that sounds exciting to you we encourage you to apply!

Our stack: - Ruby (Sinatra) - Node - Python - MongoDB - PostgreSQL - Redis -
Vue.js - AWS - Heroku

For more info check out the official posting (be sure to mention HN!):

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/854089](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/854089)

You can also check out our careers page for more information on the
company/mission/perks:
[https://alphahq.com/careers](https://alphahq.com/careers)

------
artag
Jerry.AI (YC S17) | Senior Software Engineer | Toronto | Full Time | Canada
Work / Immigration Visa

Backed by Y Combinator, SV Angel, Funders Club, & other prominent Silicon
Valley investors. Jerry.AI is founded by serial entrepreneurs who previously
built and scaled YourMechanic ("Uber for car repair", the largest on-demand
car repair site in the US). Jerry.AI aims to be the personalized + trusted AI-
based advisor for decision-making in all things related to personal finance.
But first, we're starting with a small slice of the market: insurance.

If you:

\- are looking to be part of a small crack team of developers who take immense
pride in the quality of your code,

\- get a jolt of personal satisfaction every time a user walks away happy
after a delightful interaction with your product,

\- are interested in seeing how company-building is done with 2nd-time YC
founders

then I'd love to tell you more!

We know that developer happiness doesn't occur by happenstance, so cultivating
a constructive & productive developer-friendly culture is very much a
continuous & deliberate company effort.

Software Developer stack: Modern JavaScript (ES6+), NodeJS, GraphQL, React,
React Native, AWS, Kubernetes.

Senior Software Engineer (Toronto):
[https://jerry.workable.com/j/089F60DE31](https://jerry.workable.com/j/089F60DE31)

Thanks for reading! art art@getjerry.com

------
susanne_audatic
Audatic | Berlin, Germany (ONSITE) | Full-time | Visa | Deep Learning,
Performance, Mobile and Software Engineer |
[http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai) Audatic is building systems to
intelligently modify sound using state of the art deep learning technology and
unique datasets. Our personalized sound environment allows users to customize
sounds to their individual taste. Applications include effortless interactions
in noisy places (especially for people with hearing impairments), and
realistic audio-environments for augmented reality. We are a young, driven and
dynamic team with the vision to change people’s lives. We value each team
member and opinion equally and count on everyone’s contribution to make our
vision come true. You are encouraged to constructively challenge our ideas and
can expect to be involved in the decisions that shape the future of our
company. Tech: Python, Tensorflow, C & C++ (Performance Engineer), iOS
(CoreML) and Android (Mobile Engineer) We are looking for smart and curious
people who are thinking in code and want to make a difference. Apply now at
[http://audatic.ai/apply-now/](http://audatic.ai/apply-now/)

------
haeric
Matterport | Staff Software Engineer, 3D | Sunnyvale / San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | ONSITE VISA

Matterport makes a 3D camera and web platform that allows users to easily
capture and display 3D models of physical spaces. Check out some example
spaces in our gallery:
[https://matterport.com/gallery](https://matterport.com/gallery)

Some interesting facts about us:

* We host over 1,800,000 highly detailed 3D models of real places captured by our cameras, amounting to over 2PB of data.

* We serve over 60 million 3D views every month, which amounts to over 30 billion requests and 1PB of data.

The WebGL team makes our 3D viewing and editing applications for the web and
VR. Core technologies include Typescript, THREE.js, WebGL and Preact. The team
sits at the very end of our 3D pipeline: 3D data gets uploaded from our
cameras, processed by our vision pipeline in C++, Python, and TensorFlow,
before REST APIs serve the data to the WebGL and VR applications, which is
what the end user sees.

If you already know "normal" web development quite well, and want to take the
next step into the world of 3D and WebGL, send us a note!

More details:
[https://jobs.lever.co/matterport/b35352d5-72ff-4620-9956-358...](https://jobs.lever.co/matterport/b35352d5-72ff-4620-9956-358f6367eabb)

------
videoeng
Apple Video Engineering Infrastructure | Cupertino, CA & San Diego, CA |
Onsite | [https://www.apple.com](https://www.apple.com)

We are part of the Video Engineering team in Apple. The Video Engineering
Infrastructure team is working on exciting technologies for future Apple
products. You'll work on the data platform team that builds essential cloud
services that enable our computer vision and deep learning teams to deliver
experiences like FaceID, Animoji and ARKit.

We have 3 different positions open. Please take a look if you are interested.
We are especially looking for dev candidates with Python/ Django experience or
SRE candidates with orchestration using Kubernetes or Nomad.

Full Stack Developer - [https://jobs.apple.com/en-us/details/200009764/full-
stack-de...](https://jobs.apple.com/en-us/details/200009764/full-stack-
developer-video-engineering?team=MLAI)

Senior Site Reliability Engineer - [https://jobs.apple.com/en-
us/details/200009751/senior-site-r...](https://jobs.apple.com/en-
us/details/200009751/senior-site-reliability-engineer-video-
engineering?team=HRDWR)

Senior Platform Engineer - [https://jobs.apple.com/en-
us/details/200075033/senior-platfo...](https://jobs.apple.com/en-
us/details/200075033/senior-platform-engineer-video-engineering?team=MLAI)

------
maukdaddy
Picstars AG | Backend Engineer - Golang | Zürich | REMOTE (Europe) |
[https://picstars.com](https://picstars.com)

At Picstars we are building a full service platform for brands to easily run
influencer marketing campaigns - everything from finding the right matching
influencers, creating campaign proposals, defining image overalys, social post
monitoring and statistics and automated payments to influencers.

We are a small but powerful and efficient team. You will work directly
alongside the CTO (me) and a few other engineers to build the backend tech
stack. We are currently building all new parts of our platform in Go using AWS
lambda plus various other AWS technologies. I am looking for someone with Go
experience who has already written and deployed production-level code. Bonus
points if you also know PHP/Laravel because let's face it...we all have legacy
systems :)

This is a REMOTE position for people located in Europe, structured as a B2B
contract. You will receive a time off allowance and local holidays, plus a few
trips a year to our Zürich office to meet with the team. You will join an
existing distributed team that is used to working remotely.

Tech stack/buzzwords: Go, Golang, Serverless, Lambda, AWS, React

Please reach out with questions or if you are interested!
josh.mauk[~at~]picstars.com

------
arborbio
Arbor | Software Engineer - Python (Multiple positions) | Cambridge, MA |
Full-time Onsite

Arbor is a protein discovery company -- we're uncovering nature’s inventions
at scale, with novel computational approaches and high throughput technologies
in the wetlab.

We've published some of our discoveries in _Science_
([http://science.sciencemag.org/content/363/6422/88](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/363/6422/88))
and _Molecular Cell_
([https://doi.org/10.1016/j.molcel.2018.02.028](https://doi.org/10.1016/j.molcel.2018.02.028)),
and have a partnership with a leading pharmaceutical company to develop
solutions for serious diseases.

As an early software engineer in this venture-backed startup, you will have
considerable latitude to innovate new methods for processing and extracting
signal from massive amounts of data. We make heavy use of python and cloud
computing (e.g. Google Cloud), and develop a lot of our stack in-house. You
will be expected to work closely with our incredible team of scientists as we
push the boundaries of discovery together.

More details: [https://arbor.bio/careers](https://arbor.bio/careers)

------
sgallant
Forestry.io | Senior Ruby/RoR Software Engineer | Remote | Full-Time
Forestry.io | Intermediate Software Engineer | Remote | Full-Time Forestry.io
| Front-end Developer | Remote | Full-Time & Part-Time Forestry.io | JAMstack
Developer Advocate | Remote | Full-Time

Forestry.io ([https://forestry.io](https://forestry.io)) is a CMS for websites
built with tools like Gatsby, Jekyll, and Hugo (static site generators or the
"JAMstack"). We feel the web is one of humanity's most important achievements
and we're on a mission to help people build a better web. Also seeking:

• Senior Ruby/RoR Software Engineer - A senior engineer to help design, build,
and maintain our Ruby backend. This is a technical role that will include some
leadership tasks like mentorship, code-reviews, etc.

• Intermediate Software Engineer - An experienced engineer to work between our
Ruby backend and React frontend

• Front-end Developer - Dedicated to building the world's best (Markdown)
WYSIWYG experience using ProseMirror.

• JAMstack Developer Advocate - Someone who loves static sites and the
JAMstack who wants to engage with the community and teach people just want you
can do with modern front-end tools (writing tutorials & blog posts, creating
open-source projects, announcing new features, discussing with the community).

\---

All positions are open to remote.

Please send a cover letter and resume to careers@forestry.io and mention this
post in the subject.

------
jleider
BondLink | Functional TypeScript / Scala Software Engineer | Boston, MA |
Onsite | Full-time | [https://www.bondlink.com](https://www.bondlink.com)

BondLink provides a SaaS platform to bond issuers in the $4 trillion municipal
bond industry. We have recently raised a large Series A, we have strong
revenue growth, and we are already working with many of the largest issuers in
the country.

While our product is finance focused, make no mistakes; internally we are a
genuine tech-first startup culture.

Our co-founders include a serial tech entrepreneur with multiple successes and
a senior ex-government official with deep experience in the wheelhouse of our
product offering.

Culturally we provide all the startup bells and whistles, and we have a
beautiful new office in Fort Point that we’re looking to fill with talented
people.

Senior Functional TypeScript Engineer: [https://www.bondlink.com/about-
us/careers/opportunity/60b095...](https://www.bondlink.com/about-
us/careers/opportunity/60b095d46cc3)

Functional Scala Engineer: [https://www.bondlink.com/about-
us/careers/opportunity/167881...](https://www.bondlink.com/about-
us/careers/opportunity/1678818c89f4)

------
pmonasterio
Kalepa | Machine Learning Engineers, Backend / Data Engineers, Full-Stack
Engineers | New York City, NY | ONSITE / PARTIAL REMOTE, VISA

Kalepa is a New York based, VC backed, startup building software to transform
and disrupt the $1T commercial insurance market. Engineers at Kalepa will be
solving interesting and challenging problems at the intersection of big data
pipelines, cutting-edge machine learning models, intuitive frontend apps, and
robust infrastructure. You will be working in a small team building technology
from the ground up with the latest stack.

One trillion dollars are spent globally each year on commercial insurance.
However, the process for estimating the risk associated with a given business
across various perils is still reliant on inefficient and inaccurate forms and
research. This information asymmetry leads to a broken set of incentives and a
poor experience for both businesses and insurers alike. By combining cutting
edge data science, enterprise software, and insurance expertise, Kalepa is
delivering precision underwriting at scale. Kalepa is turning real-world data
into a complete understanding of risk.

Kalepa is led by a strong team with experiences from Facebook, APT (acquired
by Mastercard for $600M in 2015), the Israel Defense Forces, MIT, Berkeley,
and UPenn. We are backed by IA Ventures.

More details here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1114358414/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1114358414/)

Contact: paul.monasterio@kalepa.co

------
bluelink
PayPal | San Jose, CA | Fulltime | Onsite (relocation available) | Hiring
Javascript Application Engineers

We’re currently reinventing our flagship Checkout products and changing how
people interact with PayPal. Buying online isn’t a “one size fits all”
process, and we’re moving beyond the basic checkout flows everyone offers to
create smarter more tailored experiences.

Now we’re changing how we develop and deliver our experiences, migrating to a
new GraphQL/React platform. Designed from the ground-up to allow rapid testing
and targeted delivery of new experiences to the buyers who benefit the most.
We’re seeking Full Stack JavaScript engineers to join us on this journey –
you’ll be joining a team of intelligent, passionate individuals and helping
shape the future of product development at PayPal.

We’re innovative, love adopting new technologies, and we’re always looking to
connect with people who are smarter than us to gain new perspectives and can
change the way we deliver code while impacting the community. If this sounds
like you, we’d love to chat!

We have several openings within my team as well as within other teams at
multiple levels of seniority--so drop me a line even if my particular opening
doesn't sound interesting and I'll help you find the right place! You can
contact me at swesthafer at paypal dot com.

------
mareko
Celo | San Francisco, Berlin, and Buenos Aires | Hiring Software, Mobile, and
Cryptography Engineers | All Levels | 80K - 200K + equity + coins | FULLTIME,
ONSITE, VISA | [https://celo.org](https://celo.org)

Celo is a mobile-first PoS stable cryptocurrency working to increase financial
inclusion in developing markets, aka a permissionless Libra :) Using a novel
address-based encryption algorithm, Celo lets you send crypto to phone numbers
in a fully decentralized way. Additionally, Celo uses stable-value tokens
pegged to fiat currencies, like the US Dollar, to minimize volatility. Anyone
can participate in the network and earn Celo currency, even with just a budget
Android smartphone (by sending verification text messages). For Celo's first
product, we are working with organizations such as the UN World Food Programme
and GiveDirectly on a social payments and cash transfer app.

Investors: Andreessen Horowitz (a16z), Polychain, General Catalyst, Coinbase,
Reid Hoffman and Jack Dorsey, among others.

Stack: Typescript, Solidity, Go, React Native, Python, Android, iOS, Rust, zk-
SNARKs

Team backgrounds: Google, Facebook, Apple, Microsoft, Square, Zcash, MIT,
Stanford

More about us here:

Blog - [https://medium.com/celohq](https://medium.com/celohq)

Hello from Celo - [https://medium.com/celohq/hello-from-
celo-34bf195cb99](https://medium.com/celohq/hello-from-celo-34bf195cb99)

~~~
Nativity
Hello @mareko, what would be the average timeframe to hear back from Celo
recruiters?

~~~
mareko
It really depends on the role and office that you applied to, but the
recruiters work hard to respond within a day or two. If you don't hear back
quickly, feel free to email me. I'm available at my first letter at our domain
:)

------
mdemedwe
Snowplow Analytics | Engineers | Full-time | Remote |

Snowplow is a fast-growing London-born startup. Having doubled in size in the
last 18 months, we're now looking for a Scala, Full-Stack and Mobile Engineer
to join our fully remote engineering team:

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/snowplowanalytics/b6aa238e-d7e7-4840-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/snowplowanalytics/b6aa238e-d7e7-4840-9e53-aea4a96720b3)

Scala Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/snowplowanalytics/8d30a509-b371-46fb-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/snowplowanalytics/8d30a509-b371-46fb-83fe-c49374e57a17)

Mobile Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/snowplowanalytics/46adcfdd-d6c2-45d4-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/snowplowanalytics/46adcfdd-d6c2-45d4-8323-81c2c8716ab4)

At Snowplow, we are on a mission to empower people to differentiate with data.

There are tens of thousands of pipelines using our open source pipeline
worldwide, handling data emitted from over half a million sites, apps and IOT
devices. We also collect, validate, enrich and load up to 5 billion events for
our customers each day. We help our users to securely and responsibly track
comprehensive data sets to drive their business decisions.

------
ultimaterocks
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto, and more
| Onsite & Remote
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

We also have opportunities in France & Germany at PeopleDoc, a company we
acquired last year: [https://www.people-
doc.com/company/careers](https://www.people-doc.com/company/careers)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

Software Engineers Tech Leads Architects, and more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2019 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
nvader
Big Health | Engineering Manager (San Francisco), Senior Product Engineer
(London, UK) | San Francisco, CA or London, UK, depending on role | ONSITE
preferred, REMOTE for exceptional candidates | VISA Are you passionate about
mental health? At Big Health, we're building a digital medicine platform that
uses clinically proven techniques to help our users deal with the problems of
worry and sleeplessness.

Our evidence-based techniques draw on Cognitive Behavioural Therapy, and are
already helping people back to good mental health.

We value tenacity, humility, ingenuity and soul. In my interactions with my
colleagues, these shine through on a daily basis.

I'm working on the platform and integrations team as a Backend Engineer, and
we're also hiring full stack engineers, front end engineers and mobile
engineers. We have two offices (in London and SF), and for the right candidate
we'd be open to sponsoring a visa or supporting a remote role.

We have a micro-service architecture deployed on AWS Lambda, and the backend
is written in Python 3.6.

If you're interested, you can email our head of recruiting Lauren at
lauren.lazo@Big health.com (no space) with a resume.

Or apply directly at [https://jobs.lever.co/bighealth?lever-
via=-u1ppSKpEp](https://jobs.lever.co/bighealth?lever-via=-u1ppSKpEp)

------
swirbk
Sierra Wireless | Software Engineer | New York, NY (NYC) | Onsite | Full Time
| [https://sierrawireless.com](https://sierrawireless.com)

Sierra Wireless is developing an IoT-focused data orchestration platform
called Octave. It offers intelligent data acquisition, end-to-end security,
distributed stream processing, and full command and control capabilities.
Octave is not a data-pipe; it is a platform that ensures you get the the right
data at the right time, with the right priority, to the right system of
record. Octave is engineered for IoT solution developers and operators, made
to last, and built to accelerate transformation.

Our DUMBO office is currently comprised of a handful of individuals, all
engineers. We operate as a startup within an organization that has over 1,000
employees worldwide.

We are looking for a software journeyman to join our tightly-knit Brooklyn-
based development team. Our stack includes Java, Clojure, AMQP, NoSQL, and the
Hashicorp suite. The role is primarily Java focused, although there will be
opportunities to work on anything from RTOS and embedded linux to cloud
services.

Photos of our office:
[https://imgur.com/a/JLWGMdj](https://imgur.com/a/JLWGMdj)

To apply, please send your resume to swirbk@gmail.com

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

Join one of the fastest growing start-ups in Utrecht, the Netherlands. We are
currently looking for both a Haskell Software Engineer [1] and Python Software
Engineer [2] to join our infrastructure team and our product team
respectively. We are a young company with a strong engineering culture and
some unique data problems that we are solving for our customers. You can read
more about the kind of work we do on our blog:
[https://tech.channable.com/](https://tech.channable.com/)

Our Stack includes: Python, Haskell, PostgreSQL, Redis, Ansible, Terraform,
Ember.js

We currently process hundreds of millions of products per day and offer
technically interesting and challenging work. We are looking for highly
motivated and skilled engineers to join our team in our office in the center
of Utrecht.

See [https://www.channable.com/jobs/](https://www.channable.com/jobs/) for a
detailed job description.

[1] [https://www.channable.com/career/haskell-software-
engineer/](https://www.channable.com/career/haskell-software-engineer/)

[2] [https://www.channable.com/career/python-software-engineer-
fa...](https://www.channable.com/career/python-software-engineer-fast-growing-
start/)

------
anilgulecha
HackerRank | Bangalore, India | Fulltime | ONSITE | www.hackerrank.com

HackerRank is a Y Combinator alumnus backed by tier one Silicon Valley VCs. We
are a skills-based hiring platform that helps companies evaluate technical
skills, better. We’re driving a new paradigm shift by eliminating resumes and
creating opportunities for hundreds of thousands of programmers worldwide. We
have a community of 5M+ developers and 1,000+ customers across industries, and
the best part is we are just getting started. Our customers - including
VMware, Twitter, Capital One and many other Fortune 100 companies - rely on
HackerRank to build strong engineering teams.

We're hiring across engineering for the following roles:

\- Test Engineer (Automation)

\- Senior backend/fullstack engineers.

Good pay with following benefits:

\- Insurance to all Employees (term life, personal accident, medical,
gratuity) along with insurance to their dependents(medical).

\- Employee stock options, flexible work hours and time off.

\- Tech talks every week.

\- Onsite gym, telephone, internet etc. Our pantry is stocked with healthy
snacks, fruits, Coffee and free catered lunch every day.

\- Ping pong, hoverboard, foosball, PS4 and many office celebrations like
Mafia games, outings, movie evenings to name a few!

Please send an email to anil@hackerrank.com with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject
line, with your resume/CV, and a little bit about yourself and relevant
experience.

------
bronson
Elicit [http://elicitinsights.com](http://elicitinsights.com) | Senior
Technology Consultant | Remote | Full-Time

Elicit needs data technologists! We're an established consultancy building an
elite team of technology architects to pair with our top notch data
scientists. We solve customer and employee puzzles for our clients using
critical thinking and vast amounts of data. If you have experience with data
and analytical systems and can share that knowledge with geeks, nerds, and
suits, we need you. Our approach: [https://www.amazon.com/Geek-Nerd-Suit-
Cutting-Edge-Centricit...](https://www.amazon.com/Geek-Nerd-Suit-Cutting-Edge-
Centricity/dp/0692897399)

[http://elicitinsights.com/job/sr-customer-technology-
consult...](http://elicitinsights.com/job/sr-customer-technology-consult..).

Our technology stack: all the cloud and legacy on-prem technology used by our
clients, plus R, Python, Git, GitHub, Slack, Excel, and PowerPoint (true,
those last two might be negatives... but that's what most clients are asking
for).

Remote: We are office-free. You'll work from your home office and the client
site, usually 4-6 days of travel per month.

------
agentile
Follow Up Boss | Full Stack Engineer | Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.followupboss.com/about/](https://www.followupboss.com/about/) We
are a simple, sales-focused CRM for real estate teams. We’re a bootstrapped,
profitable company started back in April of 2011. We are a remote company with
a mostly US-based team. We are very customer-centric:
[https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews](https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews)
and our customers love our product.

More about how we work:
[https://followupboss-1.wistia.com/medias/kc5ows18dj](https://followupboss-1.wistia.com/medias/kc5ows18dj)

We are looking to hire 1-2 Full Stack Engineers. Solve challenging technical
problems and put your skills to the test every day. We've processed over a
billion emails; per month we send nearly 3 million text messages and handle
700k+ minutes of call time for tens of thousands of active customers.

Expertise in front end technologies, we use React, JavaScript, CSS. Expertise
in back end technologies, we use PHP, Aurora, Postgres, Redis, to name a few.

You should have a successful track record for working remotely and can clearly
show in past experience the value you specifically brought to the team and to
the company you worked for.

Full job listing and specific skills we are looking for / Apply at
[https://grnh.se/3n8auf](https://grnh.se/3n8auf)

------
joequizlet
Quizlet | Staff Full-stack Engineer | San Francisco, California | Full-time |
ONSITE Quizlet | Senior Full-stack Engineer | San Francisco, California |
Full-time | ONSITE =Engineer better learning=

Every month on Quizlet, more than 50 million active learners from 130
countries practice and master more than 300 million study sets on every
conceivable topic and subject. Quizlet is a popular and fast-growing consumer
tech company used by 2 in 3 US high school students and 1 in 2 college
students.

I'm hiring for a new team that's focused on making Quizlet even more effective
for learning and to extend Quizlet to new learning use-cases. The team will
create new learning experiences and invest in foundational building blocks
such as a knowledge graph and smart question generator.

Required Qualifications - 4+ years experience building web applications -
Experience working with both client-side and server-side technologies -
Proficiency with React and UI design - Proficiency with server API design and
data modeling - Excitement about the impact your work could have on the lives
of students and teachers every day

Preferred Qualifications - Experience teaching, tutoring or designing
curriculum - Experience with NLP (like to have) - Experience with data science
or machine learning

If you have Senior or Staff level experience described above and want to
innovate in technology for learning, please send resume to
joe.benitez@quizlet.com

There are many other positions
too:[https://quizlet.com/careers](https://quizlet.com/careers)

------
ccvannorman
InContext Solutions
([https://incontextsolutions.com](https://incontextsolutions.com)) | Multiple
Positions | Onsite (Chicago) or Remote (US only)

InContext Solutions is the world's leading shopping & retail virtualization
platform. Using Unity/C# on the front and full-stack MS / Azure on the back,
we virtualize 3D shopping & research experiences for the largest name brand
retailers and consumer packaged goods vendors in the world, using both a 3D
desktop app and a VR desktop app.

I have been working here 4 months and it is an absolutely incredible place to
work. Extremely supportive team, with very culture-aware management (speaking
specifically about the software team) that works to make you the best
developer you can be.

We are hiring multiple positions including:

    
    
      - Operations Analyst, Client Services, Chicago
    
      - Senior Unity Engineer, Chicago
    
      - Director, Client Development, Chicago
    
      - Staff Accountant - Independent Contractor, Chicago
    
      - Senior Director, Retail Insights, NW Arkansas
    
      - Manager, Client Development, Chicago
    
      - UI Game Engineer, Chicago
    
      - Software Engineer, .NET, Milwaukee
    

To apply please email me and I will send you an invitation: charlie.vannorman
[at] incontextsolutions [dot] com

~~~
ccvannorman
Edit: To apply, click here:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3pHoskwL](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3pHoskwL)

------
ankitank
Gojek | Engineering, Product, Design | Singapore, Bangalore, Gurugram,
Jakarta, Bali, Bangkok, Manila | ONSITE |
[https://www.gojek.io/superapp/](https://www.gojek.io/superapp/)

Gojek has 18+ products from foodtech to fintech to hyper local delivery and
massage services. Our Total order volume growth has risen by 6,600x since we
started. We are hiring in multiple locations and for many different roles.

GOJEK has been downloaded more than 125 million times in Indonesia. To make
this all work, we run one of the largest jruby, Java and go clusters in Asia.
We process more than 350 million internal API calls every second. Our 12
engineers manage a million drivers. Our culture is amazing.

Check out and apply for our open positions at
[https://jobs.lever.co/gojek?lever-
via=s9jdXuYUBl](https://jobs.lever.co/gojek?lever-via=s9jdXuYUBl)

If there's a job you're interested in- please send me your resume and the link
for the job and I'd be happy to refer you. You can reach me at
ankit(dot)goel@go-jek.com

Here's a video about what we do: [Gojek:
SuperApp]([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn4MGnTkF8c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn4MGnTkF8c))

------
awshepard
GetUpside
([https://www.getupside.com/about/](https://www.getupside.com/about/)) |
Software Engineers (Engineering, Marketing, Ops, and Sales) | Washington, DC,
Austin, TX | ONSITE preferred, REMOTE possible, FULL-TIME

We're trying to improve local commerce by helping consumers get more
purchasing power, and helping businesses earn more profit. We've been rapidly
growing our user base, our merchant base, and the team, and we're looking for
additional help to scale across the board.

Jobs Page:
[https://www.getupside.com/careers/](https://www.getupside.com/careers/)

We have the two main offices in DC and Austin with some "gravity," but we do
have a few remote engineers.

Tech Stack: We're AWS-based, Java microservice backends, Python
"glue"/scripts/lambdas, MySQL/Dynamo/S3 for data storage, and a sprinkling of
other AWS tech like Glue, Athena, Sagemaker, etc. Angular/Typescript on the
front end. Terraform/Terragrunt and Jenkins for IaC and deployments. Nearing
the finish line of a Kubernetes migration.

Feel free to apply at the link above, or happy to answer questions and field
resumes via a human at adam (at) getupside (dot) com!

------
JaimeFernandez
AUTO1 Group ([https://www.auto1-group.com/)|](https://www.auto1-group.com/\)|)
Team Lead Engineer (Java, JavaScript, PHP, and Go as core languages accepted)
| Berlin, Germany | Onsite
[https://www.auto1-group.com/jobs/](https://www.auto1-group.com/jobs/)

AUTO1 Group is Europe’s leading multi-sided platform for the used car sector.
We lead business activities in more than 30 countries worldwide.

If you are very smart, with a combination of 1+ years experience leading a
group of developers and 6+ years of professional experience in either PHP,
Java, JavaScript, or Go, this can be the place for you.

We currently use technologies like spring-cloud, java8 (moving to 10), React,
Symfony 4, postgres 9.6 with jsonb types, mysql, elasticsearch and a nice
bunch of AWS technologies like ec2, ecs with docker, s3, rds, sqs/sns,
elasticache and some lambdas.

The job would be based in Berlin, at our HQ in Kreuzberg. Easy accessible via
public transport. We do also offer relocation and visa support.

Find out more: [http://smrtr.io/3f99N](http://smrtr.io/3f99N)
[http://smrtr.io/34Hj5](http://smrtr.io/34Hj5)

------
paulferrett
Catch.com.au | Melbourne, Australia | Backend Developers | PHP, Symfony |
Full-time | ONSITE

At Catch we know what it is like to work for a company that is leading the way
in online retail in Australia. We are proud to be agile, disruptive, and
unconventional. Our customers are at the centre of everything that we do. We
want them to love coming to the Catch website and have the best possible
experience. We are looking for a talented Backend Developer to help us enhance
our product and make the experience for our customers amazing every day!

We use PHP and Symfony with React, and tools like AWS, Elasticsearch, Github,
Kubernetes, MySQL, Postgres, RabbitMQ and Redis to name but a few.

You will have an expert-level grasp of PHP, with a high proficiency in Node or
Golang being highly regarded. Experience with concepts such as microservices,
RESTful APIs and message brokers will be beneficial. We are a popular website,
so you will be exposed to highly available infrastructure, scalable services,
various caching strategies and all the interesting problems that come with
peaky traffic.

If you want more information, please get in touch via our Workable [0] job
listing!

[0] [https://catch-com-au.workable.com/j/B09D3D024F](https://catch-com-
au.workable.com/j/B09D3D024F)

------
ddemetri
Trellis | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE (US) for strong
candidates

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1344724567/?pathWildc...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1344724567/?pathWildcard=1344724567&trk=job_capjs)

# We are looking for a Tech Lead / Eng Manager

We are looking for an engineering leader with a “find a way or make a way”
attitude who can report to the CEO, build a team of 3-4 engineers, and lead
them both technically and managerially.

Our code is built using full-stack Javascript (Node.js and React), Kubernetes
(k8s), and lives on GCP.

# We are working on something exciting

Founded in 2019, and backed by a syndicate of top VC's (e.g. General
Catalyst), Trellis is on a mission to unlock data that enables all of us to
get the right insurance with the best value.

We offer elegant, modern software and API's that make it safer and easier for
anyone to share private insurance information and for developers to replace
complex and effortful user journeys with personalized, delightful experiences.

In the market for personal lines of insurance, where $25+ billion are spent
each year just on marketing and distribution, this is a very big deal. If you
have car insurance, you can try our demo at
[https://trellisconnect.com/demo](https://trellisconnect.com/demo).

Get in on the ground floor as we build something exciting and challenging!

------
brianglow
Glow | Seattle, WA | Senior Software Engineering | ONSITE |
[https://www.glow.fm/](https://www.glow.fm/)

Glow’s mission is to help podcast creators thrive by providing them the tools
to establish direct relationships with their listeners. We will enable audio
creators to become audio entrepreneurs, so they can make a living doing what
they love. Our goal is to create a sustainable model for high-quality content.

We are a spinout of Pioneer Square Labs, a startup studio based in Seattle.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer to be one of the early members
of our customer-driven team. We offer an important creator-driven mission, a
fun and creative culture, competitive salary and full medical/dental benefits,
and unlimited podcasts.

Does this sound like you? You love podcasts. You are excited about helping
creators thrive and build a living around their content. You love delivering
for customers, with strong customer empathy and a track record of building
customer-facing products. You work iteratively, shipping often and measuring
results. You enjoy a small team where bureaucracy is low but great
communication and collaboration is essential. You don’t get hung up on the
boundaries of front-end, back-end, dev ops – you do whatever it takes to
deliver. You think in terms of architecture and love to stitch together all
elements of the software lifecycle to deliver great software. You thrive in
the ambiguity and activity of a startup environment.

[https://www.glow.fm/job?gh_jid=4267798002](https://www.glow.fm/job?gh_jid=4267798002)

------
ryanoman
Forward | Software Engineer, Hardware Engineer, Product Manager, Product
Designer, Technical Program Manager | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[[https://goforward.com/](https://goforward.com/)](https://goforward.com/\]\(https://goforward.com/\))

We’re on a mission to become the first healthcare system to serve a billion
people. A mission to make care accessible to those most in need by building
technology that scales. If you wake up in the morning with the same drive to
do something bigger than yourself, then you might be a fit for Forward.

We were founded in January 2016 by former executives and engineering leaders
from Google and Uber. We are funded by some of the world’s best investors and
entrepreneurs including Founder’s Fund, Khosla Ventures, First Round Capital,
Eric Schmidt (Google/Alphabet Chairman), Marc Benioff (Salesforce Founder),
Joe Lonsdale (Palantir Founder), Joshua Kushner (Oscar co-Founder) and Garrett
Camp (Uber co-Founder).

Apply now here:
[[https://goforward.com/jobs](https://goforward.com/jobs)](https://goforward.com/jobs\]\(https://goforward.com/jobs\))

Contact me directly at: ryan[at]goforward[dot]com

------
jh38d
38Degrees|Backend/Fullstack|Edinburgh UK or London
UK|Onsite|Fulltime|[https://boards.greenhouse.io/38degrees/jobs/4300904002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/38degrees/jobs/4300904002)

38Degrees is a multi-issue political campaigning organisation. As you might
imagine, it's an interesting time to work in politics in the UK!

We're looking to hire a couple more people in the mid-to-senior range,
(currently we have 5 full-time developers, plus some work farmed out to
contractors and agencies).

We offer a choice of two office locations (London and Edinburgh). Occasional
working from home is OK and commonplace, but everyone is mostly office based.

There's a more detailed job advert and application form here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/38degrees/jobs/4300904002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/38degrees/jobs/4300904002)

We're trying to make our recruitment process as fair and unbiased as possible,
meaning that applications through the link above will be shortlisted 'blind'
(i.e. the person who decides whether to interview you won't see your name,
age, gender, etc - just your answers to the six questions at the end of the
form).

Thanks and regards, James

------
sebslomski
Pure Labs | Software Engineer (Django / React) | Munich, Germany | ONSITE

We support corporates & early stage startups as partner for building digital
products. With our expert team lead by founders, CxOs & VPs of successful
startups, we cover the whole product development process – in-house. Our track
record of 6 co-ventured companies and 30+ happy clients in just 6 years is
proof of our expertise.

We are looking for a Software Engineer to join our team working on backend
applications with Python/ Django and/ or frontends with React.js.

What to expect:

\- An exceptionally talented team, led by experienced serial entrepreneurs
with a solid track record.

\- A clear vision to create an environment where people can be successful &
most efficient building tech products.

\- 100% responsibility for what you do & lot of room to grow.

\- A yearly budget of 1.000 Euro budget for personal growth.

\- Top notch devices also for personal use.

\- On-the-job coaching and regular, detailed feedback for your personal
development.

\- Yearly company vacation (We are going to Italy this week :-))

Feel free to get in contact with me (Co-Founder of Pure Labs) directly via
sebastian@purelabs.io. For more information about Pure Labs visit
[https://purelabs.io](https://purelabs.io) or
[http://jobs.purelabs.io](http://jobs.purelabs.io).

------
hairysmelly
Nova Credit (YC W12) | San Francisco, CA or New York City, NY | Onsite or
Remote (North America only) |
[https://www.novacredit.com](https://www.novacredit.com)

Despite having built substantial credit in their home countries, millions of
immigrants have difficulty accessing credit cards, loans, mortgages, and
leases without domestic credit. Nova Credit enables newcomers to share their
credit history from their home country with financial service providers and
others, unlocking new consumers for lenders, and new futures for immigrants.
The team is 30 people and has raised $20m+ in funding from Index, General
Catalyst, First Round Capital, Nyca, and Y Combinator.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit](https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/d94c4bb0-5129-48ee-
ae18-d65b7...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/d94c4bb0-5129-48ee-
ae18-d65b7e228c81?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e5165268-3763-4cf1-9ca2-8a517...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e5165268-3763-4cf1-9ca2-8a51720aa036?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Node.js, Postgres, AWS, Terraform, Ansible, React

------
jobsatjane
Jane | Santa Cruz, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.iheartjane.com](https://www.iheartjane.com)

Jane is building the future of eCommerce.

Jane is an MIT-founded, high growth, and rapidly expanding technology company
in the cannabis industry. As the cannabis industry’s first complete real-time
marketplace, we aim to provide consumers with a confident, safe and simple
shopping experience. Users can browse local products in real-time, compare by
price, proximity or popularity and place orders at local stores for pickup or
delivery - all on the industry’s largest marketplace. Our platform integrates
directly with POS systems at retail locations and leverages this real time
data to provide an "it just works" experience for both the retail operators
and end consumers. Additionally, Jane provides key data insights to industry
stakeholders via our growing analytics platform.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/jane](https://www.keyvalues.com/jane)

We're hiring full stack engineers. Email abe [at] iheartjane [dot] com if
you're interested!

Tech Stack: Backend: Ruby on Rails, Frontend: ReactJS

------
Woopra
Woopra | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE
____[http://bit.ly/ReactatWoopra](http://bit.ly/ReactatWoopra) ____\-- Attn:
React.js Developers - early stage startup (pre-funded & profitable, 10 team
members, and over 1000+ customers)

Woopra is a Customer Data & Analytics Platform that unifies all customer
centric data from both data warehouses (i.e. MySQL / Postgres) and 3rd party
(i.e. Salesforce, Stripe, Segment) channels to help make data more
collaborative across entire organizations without the reliance on SQL or Data
Science.

Check out our Q1 Frontend Product Updates (Medium article):
[https://blog.woopra.com/woopra-2019-q1-update-4a43e23ab296](https://blog.woopra.com/woopra-2019-q1-update-4a43e23ab296)

We recently rebuilt our entire application with React/Redux and we're super
excited about our roadmap. We have also profitably self-funded our selves to 8
team members and over 1000+ customers.

CTRL+F: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, ES6+, Apollo, GraphQL

Email ramy@woopra.com or see
[https://www.woopra.com/company/careers](https://www.woopra.com/company/careers)
for open positions.

Please mention HN when you submit your application Thanks!

-Ramy Khalil, Recruiting Manager [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramykhalil/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramykhalil/)

------
BookCameo
CAMEO | [https://www.cameo.com](https://www.cameo.com) | Engineers and Product
Managers | Los Angeles / Chicago | Full Time | Onsite

Named one of TIME Magazine's "50 Most Genius Companies of 2018", Cameo is a
marketplace where users can book personalized video shoutouts from their
favorite athletes, influencers, actors, musicians, and celebrities. From Snoop
Dogg to Tony Hawk, Charlie Sheen to Jennifer Love Hewitt and everything in
between - our mission is to create the most personalized and authentic fan
experiences in the world. We just closed a $50 million Series B round led by
Kleiner Perkins and are scaling up big time in 2019 with a ton of interesting
challenges on the horizon.

Here are our open roles:

    
    
      * Software Engineer, Fullstack - LA or Chicago
    
      * Software Engineer, Frontend - LA or Chicago
    
      * Software Engineer, Backend - LA or Chicago
    
      * Senior Software Engineer - LA or Chicago
    
      * Engineering Manager - LA or Chicago
    
      * Product Manager - LA
    

Tech Stack: React/Redux, Node.js, React-Native

If you are interested in applying, please visit our careers page at
[https://www.cameo.com/jobs](https://www.cameo.com/jobs) and mention HN

------
stilldavid
eGauge Systems | Full-Stack Engineer | Boulder, CO | ONSITE

eGauge is a small but growing company in Boulder, CO. We make energy meters
that are UL listed and revenue grade accurate. Our customers include
residential solar, industrial manufacturing, agriculture and more - oh, and
we’re privately held and profitable.

As a member of a small team you will have a huge impact on our product. Your
day to day will include writing maintainable code, communicating with various
departments in the company, and helping steer product direction. Ideally you
have experience empathizing with users to make usable software, and problem
solving skills to tackle problems big and small.

Our stack is Django, Postgres, React, Ansible, and whatever you'd like to
bring to the table if it makes sense as we build out our web services
offerings - we believe in the right tool for the job. You have experience with
Django or another web framework and have a strong grasp of MVC architecture.
You'll get exposure to hardware (we do light manufacturing and hardware
testing in-house here in Boulder) and firmware development. We have a laid-
back work environment, company lunches, and flexible time-off options. You can
find more details on our careers page.

Sound interesting? Shoot me an email, dave [at] egauge [dot] net.

------
rucknar
Infinity Works | Edinburgh, Scotland | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.infinityworks.com/](https://www.infinityworks.com/)

Infinity works are looking for enthusiastic engineers to help grow our latest
office. Specifically at this time were looking for full stack developers and
DevOps engineers.

Full-Stack Engineers --- Javascript, Node / React (preferably both), HTML/CSS,
familiarity with AWS services. We've work for this skillset across a number of
projects from banking API's to green field builds.

DevOps Engineers --- Solid AWS experience of running production services in
the cloud. Linux not Windows background (some is okay, just less relevant to
our customers), Source Control, CICD (any flavour), Ansible experience,
Jenkins.

We're looking for engineers/senior engineers for both positions, the work will
be Edinburgh based and we offer a competitive salary and the opportunity to
work with a very strong team. People of all backgrounds are encouraged to
apply for the role, if you're interested then i'd be happy to meet for a
coffee to talk about the roles in more detail.

Either drop me an email - ed <at> infinityworks.com or apply online:

\- Full Stack Engineer -
[https://infinityworks.workable.com/jobs/903745](https://infinityworks.workable.com/jobs/903745)
\- Devops Engineer -
[https://infinityworks.workable.com/jobs/903742](https://infinityworks.workable.com/jobs/903742)

------
jmosbech
Hejdoktor.dk | Xamarin Developer | Copenhagen, Denmark | Full-time | ONSITE or
REMOTE (CET +-2)

At Hejdoktor we’re on a mission to make life easier for both patients and
caregivers through easy to use, secure and stable telehealth apps.

We need your help to expand our iOS and Android offerings. You will join a
small full stack development team, where you will take the lead on our mobile
projects.

Our apps are built on Xamarin iOS and Xamarin Android using MvvmCross. The
rest of our codebase is mainly in C# (Asp.Net, Asp.Net Core, Web API) and
TypeScript.

We’re looking for someone who’s been building software for a while and has
solid experience with Xamarin and maybe even MvvmCross. We expect you to have
shipped apps to both App Store and Google Play before. It’s also a plus if you
know your way around Asp.Net (Core) and have a keen eye for UI/UX work.

Hejdoktor.dk is a small, young healthtech company located in Copenhagen,
Denmark. We want to make healthcare accessible to everyone, everywhere,
anytime, and a central piece of that puzzle is our mobile video solutions.

Full posting here: [https://www.hejdoktor.dk/job/senior-mobile-
developer/](https://www.hejdoktor.dk/job/senior-mobile-developer/)

Sound interesting? Get in touch via job@hejdoktor.dk for more details.

------
psawaya
Human Interest (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Software engineers,
product managers

[https://humaninterest.com](https://humaninterest.com) Human Interest
(formerly Captain401) is a YC-backed Series A startup with $14M raised. Our
product helps over 1,000 startups and small businesses all over the USA offer
their employees a great 401(k) plan. We're incredibly proud of the progress
that we've made, but know there's much left to do. Our team (currently 58
strong) is ambitious yet humble, and driven by an important social mission:
helping everyone save for retirement. Our engineering team includes a former
VP Engineering for an 80 person team, a former Google Chrome tech lead, and
several startup veterans. We're built on Node.js, TypeScript, React, and
Postgres. If you're experienced with other technologies but interested in
working with those, that's fine. :)

If you're an engineer and you want to help scale a rapidly growing business
that helps small businesses in 47 states, drop us a line.

See our jobs and apply here:
[https://humaninterest.com/careers](https://humaninterest.com/careers)

Or reach out to me directly: paul [at] humaninterest [dot] com

------
nherment
Portchain (container shipping startup) | Full-stack software engineer | Remote
| Copenhagen, Denmark

Requirements:

5 years minimum of professional experience in Software Engineering. Experience
with any or all of the following technologies is a plus: Node.js, React,
TypeScript. Startup experience valued.

Our company:

Did you know that 90% of all goods globally are transported through a
container, and the largest container vessels are 400 meters long and can
transport 20,000 containers at a time? The container shipping industry is the
back-bone and enabler of global trade, but it is struggling. At its core the
industry is fundamentally inefficient: 50% of all container vessels globally
are delayed coming into port, and key planning processes are done manually on
a global scale. This leads to high operational costs, lost revenue, and
unnecessarily high greenhouse gas emissions

Portchain is a 2 year old Danish container shipping startup devoted to help
container carriers and terminals reduce operational complexity and optimize
planning through software and cutting-edge analytics leading to both a better
bottom line and less greenhouse gas emissions.

We are an international team of 15 people serving a global customer base and
several of the largest companies in the industry. We have received $5M in
funding to expand the team in order to serve our increasing customer traction.

Apply here: [https://www.portchain.com/careers/full-stack-software-
engine...](https://www.portchain.com/careers/full-stack-software-engineer/)

------
kraken-ryanz
Kraken Digital Asset Exchange | Software Engineers | Full Time | Remote |
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken) | www.kraken.com

Kraken was founded in 2011, being a pioneer exchange in the crypto market.
Kraken is in rapid expansion of its development teams. At Kraken we have a
remote global team, allowing our employees to have more freedom in choosing
how to organize their routine and balance work and personal life. Kraken
offers remote positions with Silicon Valley-level compensation for developers.

We’re looking for crypto passionate professionals with the following
skillsets: Backend (Rust/Go), Frontend (React/Flux/Redux/Sass/Less/PHP),
DevOps (PHP/Python/C++/Go, Infiniband), Mobile Dev (React Native), and many
more.

July 2019 Highlight | Frontend Software Engineer | Remote - Europe | ReactJS

Please apply directly to our Lever careers page at
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken). Once you have
completed your application to which role/roles you feel you fit best, please
email me a confirmation at ryanz@kraken.com and I will make sure your profile
is reviewed by our hiring teams.

------
edescobar
Blanket ([https://blanket.ai/blog/about](https://blanket.ai/blog/about)) |
Software Engineering - Core Infrastructure | Full-time | REMOTE

Join us on our mission to help the best products win.

It's often said that:

The best products don't win, the ones with the best distribution do.

We're doing something about that. Blanket gives the best products an unfair
advantage by giving them access to the best distribution.

The first problem we're solving on our way to fulfill that mission is to
automate the Sales Development process. That's prospecting, reaching out,
crafting collateral, and booking sales demos.

We're looking for teammates that need to see their work have an immediate
impact, and enjoy fast-paced and high-growth environments. Join us and play a
crucial part in building a platform that some of the most respected companies
will use to increase their sales.

We're hiring a Software Engineering - Core Infrastructure. Apply at
[https://blanket.ai/blog/software-engineering-core-
infrastruc...](https://blanket.ai/blog/software-engineering-core-
infrastructure).

\- 4+ years of professional software development experience with JavaScript,
Node.js, Redis

\- Experience with modern JavaScript and Node.js frameworks

------
fabiuzz91
Geouniq | Backend / Big Data Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://www.geouniq.com/](https://www.geouniq.com/) | Pisa - Italy

Our Location SDK for iOS and Android apps, collects millions positions per
day. Our job is to build all the location business intelligence to turn raw
data-points into valuable information and insights.

The huge amount and the nature of location data allow us to face extremely
challenging tasks on a daily basis. This is why we value a lot extremely
talented engineers.

What we offer · Permanent contract · Flexibility on working time · Budget for
the workstation

What we look for · Excellent bases of Computer Science / Software Engineering
· Knowledge of some of the technologies that make up our stack (Go, MongoDB,
Redis, Docker, Amazon AWS) · Ability to work independently and comply with
stringent deadline

Additional skills that we would like to see in a candidate: · Proficiency with
front-end technologies · Data modeling & tools for big data analysis · HTTP
API development · Security, Reliability & High Availability

Give visibility to your application sharing Github or StackOverflow account,
or other code that can make us appreciate your skills.

To submit your application, send a CV (and any additional information) to
dev@geouniq.com

------
sbisker
Hired.com | Sr SW Engineer, Sr Product Designer | Full Time | San Francisco,
CA | ONSITE | hired.com/careers

We’re on a mission to help get everyone a job they love. Find the job you love
here at Hired!

Hired is an end to end SaaS hiring platform that makes it possible for
companies and candidates to join together for an optimal matching experience.
We combine our intelligent job matching algorithm with unbiased career
counseling to help a wide breadth of diverse technical talent find a job they
love. Through Hired, our candidates and customers gain insight into everything
from sourcing and skills assessments to salary offers and benefits, providing
full transparency into the hiring process.

We have open roles for a senior software engineer and a senior product
designer working on our candidate experience.

We're a ruby and react shop located in downtown San Francisco (SOMA). We
support healthy engineering practices, the development of careers and
leadership (as I can attest to, being newly introduced to management myself)
and creating a generally sane, empathetic, and introspective work environment.
:)

We take all applications through our careers website (hired.com/careers).
Please feel free to reach out to me with interest, leads or questions at
solomon at hired dot com.

------
BR_Recruiting
BlockRules | Full-time | Onsite | Fremont, CA |
[https://www.blockrules.com/](https://www.blockrules.com/) Open Positions:
DevOps Engineer, Blockchain Architect, Blockchain Operations Specialist,
Network Operations Center Engineer, Front-End Developer, iOS/Android Developer
About us: By design, security tokens aren’t confined to geographic borders,
but they’re still subject to each country’s unique laws and regulations.
Ensuring this regulatory compliance is a hard problem and has been the main
barrier to widespread adoption of security tokens in traditional investment
communities. BlockRules technology brings regulatory compliance to the
blockchain. We have built an on- chain engine that can ensure compliance with
complex regulations from multiple countries. In addition, we have built a
range of features that give users a simple, convenient way to interact
directly with the blockchain, without exposing them to any of the off-chain
security risks we see in similar platforms available today. Apply at
[https://www.blockrules.com/careers.html](https://www.blockrules.com/careers.html)

------
TVL
Transview Logistics, LLC | Software Engineer | Boulder, CO | Full-time | On-
site or Remote |

At Transview, we build transformative cloud-based ERP and logistics support
platforms designed specifically for large distribution companies. Our flagship
product is a shipping optimization solution. We plan product shipments with
truck loading constraints, traffic constraints, delivery constraints and more
all in a single optimization solution which allows us to find cost savings no
other routing platform can. We build solutions that meet specific industry and
customer needs using our flexible and comprehensive routing engine.

Core Responsibilities \- Work with product owner to understand and design
client-driven features. \- Work with sales and product owner to onboard
clients and customize applications to client requirements \- Execute tasks
within an Agile/Scrum style environment \- Follow best practices and standards
for coding

Core Qualifications: \- Ruby on Rails proficient, Javascript, Rust, React,
and/or devops experience is a bonus. \- Bachelor of Science degree in CS or
equivalent \- 1+ years relevant experience

Compensation: Temp to full-time, salary-based dependent upon overall
experience.

We look forward to hearing from you! Please send resumes to
jobs@transviewlogistics.com

------
zedpm
SRAM | Backend Software Engineer | ONSITE | Full-Time | Spearfish, SD

Wear shorts and a t-shirt to work! Test out cutting edge, unreleased bicycle
components! Sneak out for mid-day rides when it's nice out!

SRAM is a leading manufacturer of bicycle components and a leader in
developing connected components, including wireless electronic drivetrains. We
love writing fast software, and riding fast bikes!

Come join our team in the beautiful Black Hills of South Dakota[0] and work
with an energetic group taking bicycle data systems to the next level. You can
expect a great work/life balance, flexible schedule, and an awesome mountain
bike trail system next to the office.

In this role you'll be able to work on a wide range of projects, including
improving deployment and observability, ingesting live data from a variety of
sources, building internal tools to support our design engineers in product
development, data analysis, and lots of infrastructure-related improvements.

Current stack: Python, Django, C, C++, React, Postgres, Redis, AWS, Ansible,
FreeBSD, Linux, Docker

Apply online [1].

[0]: [https://livability.com/topics/things-to-do/the-best-home-
bas...](https://livability.com/topics/things-to-do/the-best-home-base-cities-
for-adventure-enthusiasts)

[1]: [https://www.sram.com/en/company/careers/current-
openings/bac...](https://www.sram.com/en/company/careers/current-
openings/backend-software-engineer)

~~~
ScarZy
Each time one of these posts come up, I open it an do a Ctrl+F for bike and
bicycle. Nice to see you guys hiring! Best of luck!

------
tonyhb
Uniform Teeth | Full Stack Engineer & Backend Engineer & UI Engineer | SF

We're Uniform Teeth — the first premium, clinically credible consumer brand in
orthodontics. We're making orthodontics cheaper, faster, and more accessible
for everyone, plus we're backed by the same investors as Warby, Instacart,
Casper and GoodRx. Read about us in TechCrunch.

## The Role

Engineers at Uniform use our capabilities to bring complex systems together in
an industry (orthodontics) full of antiquated infrastructure. Projects span
over our medical record system (UX and API), operations (eg. manufacturing),
and apps and to help build critical functionality for customers (patients),
clinicians, and support team.

You'll be responsible for owning features end-to-end with a team who loves
doing things right.

## Responsibilities:

\- Work with a range of systems, processes, and technologies across the stack
– from spec to API to UI implementation (depending on the role)

\- Work with clinical, operational and back office teams to own and solve
problems end to end from our EMR (electronic medical record) to our app

\- Build new features for patients, clinicians, and support team alike

If you're interested reach out to tony@uniformteeth.com. More:
[https://bit.ly/2VH180g](https://bit.ly/2VH180g)

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk)

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a force for good in an
industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an unrelenting focus on
technology, we now let more properties than any agency in the UK. In the last
12m we let over £11.5bn worth of property, to over 1.5 million registered
users, without ever charging any admin fees.

We're VC backed, profitable, and have plenty of ambition. We're looking for
people with a passion for solving real-world problems.

You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders. You'll
have full autonomy to work on, and figure out how best to solve, the biggest
problems in the industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences
via code every day.

\- Engineering (all levels) (C#) | Equity Available | Salary negotiable based
on experience

[https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs](https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs)

Recent press coverage: -
[https://www.openrent.co.uk/press](https://www.openrent.co.uk/press)

Contact via the form online or email in my profile. Look forward to meeting
you!

------
skellystudios
Stacker | Europe + Africa Timezones | REMOTE ONLY

Stacker lets people build apps without code on a modular app platform. We want
to change the way software is built and make it available to everyone.

That's a pretty big task, and we've got some pretty exciting problems:

If you're a FRONTEND ENGINEER, come and talk to us about how we're building an
app runtime that lets you specify an entire app in a bunch of JSON config and
have it run as a real-time single page app.

If you're a PRODUCT MANAGER, get in touch and we can chat about how we're
taking the features common across all web apps and turning them into
installable modules that work seamlessly together.

If you're a PRODUCT DESIGNER, tell us how you'd go about creating not just one
design system, but a design-system system to allow our users to build apps
that are beautiful by default, but be customisable to the finest level.

If you like PINA COLADA and getting CAUGHT IN THE RAIN, then get in touch
anyway.

* * *

We're a fully remote team, Europe+Africa timezones only please. We believe in
radical transparency, being good people and making a dent in the universe.

Apply at [https://stacker.app/jobs](https://stacker.app/jobs) or email
jobs@stacker.app. Again, Europe+Africa timezones only PLEASE. :)

------
mtabini
Noom | Data Engineer, Staff Engineer, Sr. Android Engineer | NYC or REMOTE |
FULLTIME | [https://noom.com](https://noom.com)

At Noom, we use scientifically-proven methods to help users get a handle on
chronic medical conditions like obesity, diabetes, and heart disease. We use a
variety of technologies, and get to work on hard problems that range from data
warehousing to running experiments on mobile devices.

Our engineering team is expanding, and we have openings for a number of
positions that include backend and mobile engineering. Our offices are in NYC,
but we are a remote-first organization (some 90% of our team is remote) and
are happy to consider candidates anywhere.

Here are some links where you can apply:

\- Data Engineer - [https://grnh.se/fa9f2f811](https://grnh.se/fa9f2f811)

\- Staff Engineer - [https://grnh.se/1c6640381](https://grnh.se/1c6640381)

\- Sr. Android Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/98b810ee1](https://grnh.se/98b810ee1)

Our stack includes Python, React, Java, and Go, all hosted on AWS.

I'm Noom's VP of Engineering -- feel free to drop me a note if you have
question; I'm mt at noom dot com.

------
kattheorem
Theorem LLC | Experienced Engineers and Architects | Full Time | Remote |
[https://theorem.co/](https://theorem.co/)

We have an immediate need for Experienced Backend Engineers focused with Go
and Ruby. Go: [http://bit.ly/2J9t71N](http://bit.ly/2J9t71N) Ruby:
[http://bit.ly/2NvqFqA](http://bit.ly/2NvqFqA)

In addition, we are growing and happy to meet talented Solutions Architects,
Designers and Product Managers. Please check out our full list of openings
here:
[https://theorem.applytojob.com/apply/](https://theorem.applytojob.com/apply/)

Please apply directly. You can also direct questions to careers at theorem dot
co

Theorem works with large enterprise organizations and startups to solve their
business challenges by identifying, designing and building innovative software
solutions. We are a diverse team of talented engineers, designers, and product
managers from 10+ countries and five continents around the world. United in
our passion for creating outcome-focused software solutions, we build products
as if they were our own.

Cheers! K.

------
seas
SEAS Education | Onsite & Remote (US based) | Multiple Full-time Positions |
Conway, Arkansas |
[https://www.seaseducation.com/](https://www.seaseducation.com/)

SEAS has been the the leading market plan management software that school
districts have chosen for their staff. SEAS provides staff the tools to
identify individual student learning deficiencies, create individualized
goals, and objectives for a student and the capability to track their progress
as they receive specialized learning services.

We are hiring for: \- Ruby on Rails Dev: [https://www.glassdoor.com/job-
listing/ruby-on-rails-develope...](https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/ruby-
on-rails-developer-seas-education-
JV_IC1143041_KO0,23_KE24,38.htm?jl=2849488671&ctt=1562103526301&srs=EI_JOBS)

\- Senior C# Dev: [https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-c-developer-
sea...](https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-c-developer-seas-
education-
JV_IC1143176_KO0,18_KE19,33.htm?jl=3155652189&ctt=1562103554909&srs=EI_JOBS)

See job posting for more details or email jobs@seaseducation.com.

------
coverbuild
Cover (YC S16) | Multiple Roles | Los Angeles, CA | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://cover.build](https://cover.build)

Cover delivers custom homes, built in a week. From architectural design
through engineering, manufacturing, and installation, we've developed
innovative solutions that address fundamental problems in the construction
industry. We're a team that's radical in its make up with individuals from
software engineering, automotive (Tesla/GM), applied physics and mathematics,
architecture, industrial design, and other backgrounds.

And we're backed by top tier investors such as General Catalyst, Y Combinator,
and 50 Years.

We're currently hiring full-stack, frontend, and generalist engineers.
Problems that you might work on include: automating architectural design and
putting it in the browser, building out scalable regulatory engines that tell
users what they can build on their properties, developing VR/AR applications
that bring new home designs to life, and more.

Learn more and apply at
[https://www.cover.build/careers](https://www.cover.build/careers), or email a
resume to join@cover.build

------
joeblubaugh
LightStep | Full-Stack Product Engineer Location: San Francisco, REMOTE
[https://lightstep.com/careers](https://lightstep.com/careers)

LightStep | Software Engineer Location: San Francisco, REMOTE
[https://lightstep.com/careers](https://lightstep.com/careers)

LightStep | Software Reliability Engineer (SRE) Location: San Francisco,
REMOTE [https://lightstep.com/careers](https://lightstep.com/careers)

LightStep | OSS Engineer Location: San Francisco, REMOTE
[https://lightstep.com/careers](https://lightstep.com/careers)

LightStep | OSS Programming Language Specialist Location: San Francisco,
REMOTE [https://lightstep.com/careers](https://lightstep.com/careers)

LightStep makes complex software systems understandable, giving our customers
confidence at scale. We collect, store, and query complex performance data so
our customers can get insight from it. We're a 100-person company, growing
quickly, and looking for hungry & humble engineers to build great software.

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, C++ (replacing still
present Erlang) and Javascript for React, relying heavily on asynchronous
programming techniques. The tech stack sports Kafka, Postgres and increasingly
Kubernetes. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles around people,
version control, configuration management and automation. We can - and do -
deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent all across the board: frontend,
infrastructure, trading engine, security - and of course generalists, those
yet to find their calling.

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers](https://smarkets.com/careers) .

~~~
mc_
Any explanation on why you're moving away from Erlang to C++? Curious about
the tradeoffs you're making with that decision.

~~~
bostik
Right, twice in three months...

Our exchange team have promised to do a writeup on the technical and design
tradeoffs with regards to the language transition. I'll prod them a bit, and
maybe we shall have a properly exhaustive post on this in near future.

The TL;DR is fairly simple, though:

    
    
      * availability of talent
      * memory model suitability
    

As far as I have been let to understand, Erlang's shared-nothing model works
quite well for a trading _client_. (As long as cross-market/cross-contract
correlations are within reasonable limits.) In our case, it doesn't do as well
as a trading _exchange_ runtime. When you have more than 100k limit-order
books across tens of thousands of contract groups (or "markets"), rapid
updates to a lot of them become quite expensive.

You probably could design a robust sharding strategy to handle that, but then
again, that takes a very specific kind of talent. Considering the first point
above...

~~~
dang
That post would probably be of interest to a lot of HN readers. If they want,
we can look over a draft if someone sends it to hn@ycombinator.com. Just be
aware that we can't always reply right away—our worst-case latency sucks.

Same offer goes for anyone else who's putting a lot of work into a post they
hope will interest HN.

------
doh
Pex | Multiple positions | Downtown, Los Angeles, CA; Boulder, CO | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME | $105,000 Minimum Salary + Equity |
[https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs](https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs)

Pex built one of the largest search engine for audio-visual content
([https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-
search...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-search-with-
rasty-turek/)) with primary focus on rights holders and creators.

We're looking for senior engineers for positions listed bellow:

    
    
      - C/C++ to help us optimize our algorithms
      - signal processing and machine learning (mostly R&D)  
      - DBA architect (Postgres [with Citus], FoundationDB, others)  
      - Go and Java for work on our backend systems
      - DevOps and SRE folks to help us to scale our services
      - QA to help us to deliver the best bug-free products to our clients
    

In addition we are looking for a CIO, who would oversee our DSP (digital
signal processing), ML and Data engineers.

For all employees, we offer:

    
    
      - equal salary within US (no matter where you live you are paid as in LA)
      - 30 days of paid vacation
      - fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum) [70% coverage for dependants]
      - 3 months paid parental leave
      - $300 monthly limit on work related expenses (commuting, books, ...)
      - covering all costs of visiting conferences, education, ...
      - 50 hour work week (including commute)
    
    

If you want to learn more, reach out to use at hire@pex.com

------
kboisvert
Engineers Gate, Data Engineer, Mumbai India, all ONSITE

Engineers Gate is a leading quantitative investment company focused on
computer-driven trading in global financial markets. We are a team of
researchers, engineers, and financial industry professionals using
sophisticated statistical models to analyze data and identify predictive
signals to generate superior investment returns. EG’s investment teams each
focus on their independent strategies while utilizing the firm’s proprietary,
state-of-the-art technology and data platform to optimize their alpha
research. We are passionate about implementing scientific and mathematical
methods to explore, isolate, and solve problems in the global financial
markets. We believe that career fulfillment and enterprise success converge
when smart, hard-working, and intellectually curious people come together with
a shared goal of innovation and the pursuit of excellence.

Job Summary:

The Data Engineer will join a small, high performing team focused on trading
global markets in a completely automated fashion as a key player in building
and scaling the company’s data platform, one of the cornerstones of our
research infrastructure. This individual will be responsible for creating new
research datasets by cleaning, normalizing, and loading data into the
platform, as well as enhancing the underlying platform itself. As part of a
small, focused team, the Data Engineer will collaborate closely with team
members and end users, gain full stack data experience, and have immediate
firmwide impact.

More Details and Apply: [https://grnh.se/f042ce911](https://grnh.se/f042ce911)
Website: eglp.com

------
ominak
Borrowell | Various Engineering Roles | ONSITE in Toronto | Full-time

Borrowell is a fintech company that’s building an exceptional team of high
performing, yet humble individuals who believe Canadians deserve more choice
when it comes to financial services. With its free credit score and report
monitoring, automated credit coaching tools and AI-driven financial product
recommendations, Borrowell empowers consumers to improve their financial well-
being and be the hero of their credit.

Borrowell has recently secured $20 million in Series B funding and more than a
million users. We’re looking for Developers to join our team as we continue to
build and innovate on products to help Canadians make great decisions about
credit!

Here are some of our open roles:

Automation Developer -
[https://borrowell.workable.com/j/12FA863EAA](https://borrowell.workable.com/j/12FA863EAA)

Front End Developer -
[https://borrowell.workable.com/j/D7C292D8DC](https://borrowell.workable.com/j/D7C292D8DC)

Security Engineer -
[https://borrowell.workable.com/j/D01412860F](https://borrowell.workable.com/j/D01412860F)

React Native Developer -
[https://borrowell.workable.com/j/4C2B5AB547](https://borrowell.workable.com/j/4C2B5AB547)

Check out [https://borrowell.com/careers](https://borrowell.com/careers) for
more info!

------
cstahini
Credit Sesame | Mountain View, CA and San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.creditsesame.com](https://www.creditsesame.com)

Credit Sesame helps its millions of members improve their credit wellness with
free end-to-end tools that help members manage their credit and loans better.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/credit-sesame](https://www.keyvalues.com/credit-
sesame)

Here are some of our open positions:

* Senior Data Science Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/136a481a-05f8-4e17-adff-1...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/136a481a-05f8-4e17-adff-1fea54d3fb55?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values) (SQL, Python)

* Director of Product: [https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/f9024841-ad9b-4a3c-a38c-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/creditsesame/f9024841-ad9b-4a3c-a38c-4c9cc8c2f71e?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Feel free to reach out to us at recruiting@creditsesame.com with any
questions!

------
arthurk
GO.Exchange | DevOps Engineer | Bangkok | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://go.exchange](https://go.exchange)

GO.Exchange is a prelaunch crypto-to-crypto exchange focused on building
sustainable trading platform. The goal is to be the safest and easiest way to
trade assets. The team is a small group of standout people in the crypto space
working hard to bring the exchange to market.

This DevOps position will assist the team with setting up Blockchain nodes for
cryptocurrency projects. You will be responsible for the infrastructure setup
and maintenance of the blockchain nodes. It also includes research of new
cryptocurrency projects that we plan to integrate in our exchange and decide
how to run nodes for these projects in a reliable and performant way. You will
be advising our development team on the process of integration and ensure
reliability and scalability.

We have several job openings in addition to the DevOps role, please check
[https://omise.breezy.hr/](https://omise.breezy.hr/) for more info. Also if
any of the other roles are interesting (for Omise or OmiseGO) feel free to
apply!

For more questions you can email me. The address is in my profile.

------
HannaTalend
Talend | Software Development Lead | Nantes, France and Bonn, Germany | ONSITE

Talend | Product Owner Cloud Platform Services | Nantes, France | ONSITE

Talend | Backend Developer Scala/AWS | Nantes, France | ONSITE

Talend is a leader in cloud data integration and data integrity.

Stack: K8s, Docker, Terraform, AWS, Azure, GCP, Microservices, API, Scala,
Java and others :)

To support our growth, we are recruiting Software Development Leads - Backend
for our Cloud Platform Services team, one in Nantes and one in Bonn.

Talend Platform is a project where we develop micro services eg. Identity &
Access Management, Logging, Security, Metrics collection services etc. which
can be consumed by all Talend applications and products. This project does not
only provide the services but also the user interface related to the services.
Additionally we develop runtime environment/server which can execute Talend
Data pipelines eg. Data integration, BigData, Data preparation jobs.

We have also other open positions: Senior Backend Developer Java, QA
Engineers, Engineering Manager, Product Managers, QA Owner, Senior Security
Architect,...

All infos: [https://jobs.lever.co/talend?lever-
via=rc17xYwXyb](https://jobs.lever.co/talend?lever-via=rc17xYwXyb)

------
stmw
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA or Boston, MA | Rust Engineer | Fulltime |
ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Stripe,
Twitter, Salesforce, Palantir, DataPower, etc) and senior doctors (Johns
Hopkins, UCSF, etc) who are determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Kubernetes. In addition to building our back
end in Rust, we are also solving some very interesting problems in the areas
of data transformation, high-speed APIs, flexible UX frameworks and fine-
grained authorization for health data.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[rusthn]" in the subject line.

Other positions available: - Senior Kubernetes Engineer (deployment,
distributed databases) Senior Front End Engineer (React Native, React) Rust
Engineer (Rust, data pipelines) (please use [kubhn}, [rusthn] or [fehn] in
subject line for the above)

Locations: San Francisco, Boston or Montreal; sorry, no distributed/remote
option at the moment.

------
predata-dev
Predata | Software Engineers | NYC | FULL-TIME | ONSITE |
[https://predata.com/](https://predata.com/)

Predata is building machine learning models to link online behavior to
geopolitical and economic trends. Fortune 500 companies and governments use
Predata to anticipate events and make better decisions.

We come from the worlds of technology, political science, and finance, and
share a commitment to building the future of predictive analytics. Our
challenge is to transform abstract data into insight and narrative, while
attempting to understand and measure the human elements that drive our data.
We're passionate about simplicity, discovery, clarity, and performance in the
face of large data volumes.

We are hiring for multiple engineering roles, including machine learning,
front-end, back-end, and infrastructure. If you are always looking for things
to improve and unafraid to get started quickly, you'll be at home on our team.
There will be many opportunities to contribute meaningfully to our product and
process as we continue to grow.

Front-End: Mithril.js, React, D3, Typescript, ES6, Sass, Webpack, Babel

Back-End: Python, Django, numpy/pandas/scikit-learn, Celery, PostgreSQL,
Elasticsearch, Redis, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS

We're pragmatic about using the right tool for the task at hand.

You can find our jobs showcase and more information at
[https://www.themuse.com/profiles/predata](https://www.themuse.com/profiles/predata)

Questions? Email jobs@predata.com

------
keorn
Web3 Foundation | Security Lead | Full-time, onsite |
[https://web3.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://web3.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=38)

We’re building the future of identity, privacy, financial markets and commerce
through blockchains and other cryptographic technologies. At the core of this
work is Polkadot - a platform that enables blockchains of all kinds to
interact and stay secure. This is an opportunity to work at the forefront of
technological development and join in shaping the future of society.

Security is at the heart of decentralised protocols and applications.
Extensive reliance on correct implementation and good user practices
necessitates that we spend sufficient time on Security in the Web3 ecosystem.

Web3 Foundation aims to ensure that crucial projects and networks are
sufficiently reviewed and monitored, as well as any developers and users are
aware of best security practices. The Security team will be responsible for
the initiatives that allow us to achieve those goals together with our open
source community.

See also other available roles at
[https://jobs.web3.foundation](https://jobs.web3.foundation)

------
mrsuprawsm
Mendix | Rotterdam, Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite | EU passport |
[https://www.mendix.com/](https://www.mendix.com/)

Mendix is a low-code, model driven development platform. Our aim is to close
the loop between business and IT, by making it easy for anyone to quickly
create applications delivering value for their company. We were recently
acquired by Siemens.

We are hiring for many roles, but especially have a couple of vacancies in our
Cloud team. We run our own cloud on top of CloudFoundry and AWS, hosting
thousands of customer applications globally. Apart from AWS and CloudFoundry,
we're mostly a Python and Java shop.

Cloud Operations Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/mendix/4c4c21ce-
dd7f-43d7-9d39-3a33ec2...](https://jobs.lever.co/mendix/4c4c21ce-
dd7f-43d7-9d39-3a33ec2c3f1f)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/mendix/ed5df455-254d-4190-80fc-1999821...](https://jobs.lever.co/mendix/ed5df455-254d-4190-80fc-199982197078)

Please mention in the "additional information" field that you found the
vacancy via HN!

Feel free to email (in profile) for more information.

------
cavulus2
Cavulus · Senior Developer (Ruby/JavaScript) REMOTE· Seattle, Washington,
United States · Engineering ( Apply at
[https://cavulus.workable.com/jobs/1038986](https://cavulus.workable.com/jobs/1038986)
)

Do you enjoy spending time with your family, friends, and hobbies instead of
working after hours or commuting? Or perhaps a work environment that plans its
deadlines around your vacations, and not the other way around, with management
that shields you from the vicissitudes of the outside world and leaves you the
time you need for focused, deep, uninterrupted work?

Consider Cavulus. We've put together an all-remote development team and a
suite of powerful tools to tackle problems in the healthcare space, an
industry notorious for surviving on Cobol, flat-file systems, and old
spreadsheets. Studies have shown that 30% of overall healthcare costs are
directly attributable to these redundant and outdated processes. We've brought
workflow automation, modern data science, advanced interface tools, real-time
stream processing, and people together to bring healthcare costs down for
everyone.

Stack: ZK, Kafka, Samza, Sinatra, Vue, JRuby and Ruby, JavaScript

------
jameslesner
Catawiki | Engineers | Amsterdam(Netherlands) | Full Time | ONSITE | VISA |
www.catawiki.com

As one of the fastest growing online companies in Europe we offer a great
opportunity for you to grow as a developer working with an amazing team of 70+
engineers inside a diverse company with 40 nationalities and counting!

We have vacancies for back-end, front-end, iOS and Android Developers. On a
daily basis you'll work with Ruby, JS, Swift, Java and Python. If you're into
lower level technologies we have challenges for you helping us scale Nginx,
MySQL, Redis and ElasticSearch, all running in a multi-tenant environment
(metal, AWS, GCP).

Our challenges today include migrating our old Rails platform, create a
seamless integration between our hosting providers and establishing sane
abstractions across all of our applications/services. As well as this we’re
building out our microservice architecture (40 services and counting) and
building out new features for our millions of users.

You can work from two locations in the Netherlands (Amsterdam or Assen) and
we've gotten pretty good at the whole relocation business, so even if you're
outside the country feel free to drop me a line at j.lesner@catawiki.nl with
your resumé (Github/Gitlab will suffice if you don’t have a CV handy) if
you're interested in learning more. You can also apply direct on our careers
page: [https://www.catawiki.com/jobs](https://www.catawiki.com/jobs) and you
can read more about our recruitment process here:
[https://github.com/catawiki/join-us](https://github.com/catawiki/join-us).

------
mgrouchy
PageCloud | Senior Python Developer | Onsite | Ottawa, Ontario, Canada.

PageCloud's adaptive website building platform enables you to freely customize
your content and layout without the use of code. Similar to responsive
builders, PageCloud pages are divided into easy-to-manage sections that make
building and editing much faster.

You can build your own custom sections or choose from a collection of over
1000+ professionally designed sections. Each section can be easily duplicated,
reordered, or copy and pasted onto other pages.

Unlike most website builders, PageCloud gives you full access to the source
code so that designers, developers, and small business owners can all
collaborate on the same platform.

Furthermore, with hundreds of app integrations (including e-commerce),
PageCloud makes it easy for businesses to connect to the tools they are
already using.

We are looking for a Senior Python Developer with a backend generalist
skillset to join our incredible team. If you are interested in architecting
systems/APIs, writing Python3/Django, wrangling systems(AWS) and writing some
kotlin. Shoot me an email at mike@pagecloud.com.

Learn more about PageCloud here:
[https://www.pagecloud.com](https://www.pagecloud.com)

------
300
Adjust | Junior/Senior Platform Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full-Time |
ONSITE | VISA & RELOCATION |
[https://www.adjust.com/](https://www.adjust.com/)

As a member of our Platform Engineering team, you will be working closely
together with our development and marketing teams to address their needs, and
help design and scale out the infrastructure of our massive attribution
pipeline and related technologies.

Our system is built upon a 500+ bare metal machines running Gentoo Linux to
satisfy our needs for a highly customized and specialized environment. We
process a few petabytes of incoming data every month, with an increasing rate
of growth.

You will help us wrap up the decentralization of our infrastructure over
various locations and continuously scale it, making sure that our servers run
smoothly and at their highest efficiency.

You will be proactively looking for improvements, offering your help, taking
over shifts for on call duties and executing solutions following your
automation drive.

Your profile:

\- Hands-on experience with Linux, preferably in a sysadmin/devops role

\- Experience debugging and fixing code in various languages (Go, C, Perl
preferred, but not mandatory)

\- A desire to automate things away so that you can focus on less repetitive
tasks

Interesting? Let's have a chat. My email: jovica@adjust.com

Our careers page:
[https://www.adjust.com/company/careers/](https://www.adjust.com/company/careers/)

------
JoeTrayio
Tray.io | London | Engineer Manager / Implementation Engineer / Web Developer
| Full-time | Onsite | [https://tray.io](https://tray.io)

Tray is a visual programming tool for APIs. It’s a low-code user experience
that allows anyone* to precisely instrument the data flow between SaaS tools.
*No dev resources required.

We’re a well-funded startup with a team in San Francisco and 45+ in our London
Engineering HQ. Having increased our revenue by 4.5x in 2018 we’re growing
fast and looking for Engineering Managers to lead our squad teams. We’re small
and dynamic, open to new ideas and the work you do now will have a big impact
on shaping how we grow and fine-tune our highly performant multi-billion
transaction platform for years to come.

There’s an app out there for everything but most cloud software services are
distinctively difficult to use together, and doing so is very labour
intensive. With our cutting-edge platform, our users can freely hack &
strategise automations that leverage conditional logic and enterprise-class
architecture.

Customers like Reddit, GitHub, Lyft & IBM are already reinventing how they
work through Tray. Help us usher in the era of automation.

Current open roles:

\- Engineering Manager (Frontend)
[https://workable.com/j/98BE606B69](https://workable.com/j/98BE606B69)

\- Engineering Manager (Backend)
[https://workable.com/j/7C217B281F](https://workable.com/j/7C217B281F)

\- Implementation Engineer
[https://workable.com/j/1401E5E51B](https://workable.com/j/1401E5E51B)

\- Frontend Web Developer
[https://workable.com/j/80370CFCFB](https://workable.com/j/80370CFCFB)

Tech stack: Scala, Go, GraphQL, ReactJS, TypeScript, JavaScript, PostgreSQL,
Redis, ElasticSearch, MongoDB, DynamoDB, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis, Docker,
Terraform, AWS Lambda, Serverless Framework, Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS
& Linux.

Apply: [https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs) or get in touch with me:
joe@tray.io

------
appellation
Grio | Web Developer | Senior Software Engineer, Web | iOS Engineer | Android
Engineer | Senior Android Developer | San Francisco, CA | Mexico City, MX |
ONSITE | [https://grio.com](https://grio.com)

Grio is a web and mobile app studio with offices in San Francisco and Mexico
City. We've been around for over 10 years and we're all about quality
software, doing the right thing for our clients, and maintaining a
collaborative, fun community. We work on both web and mobile software
projects. At Grio, we empower every employee to grow their skills and make an
impact on our business.

Amazing Colleagues - We hire passionate, talented, and respectful people.
You’ll work with colleagues who bring genuine enthusiasm to their jobs,
embrace opportunities to improve, and know how to make work fun.

Great Opportunities - We embrace cutting-edge technology and innovation.
Because we work on a wide variety of projects for many different types of
companies, you can expect to learn new things all the time.

Investment in Your Success - We want you to feel invested in your work, your
career path, and the future of Grio. You’ll have direct input on the projects
you work on, and open access to a leadership team that welcomes suggestions
and feedback. Recognition and Support: We genuinely value everyone on our
team. We provide competitive benefits and compensation, great work-life
balance, and a fun, relaxed work environment in our downtown San Francisco and
Mexico City offices.

Please apply via [https://grio.workable.com](https://grio.workable.com) and
mention `cchiesa@grio.com` in the comments.

------
swrd06bp
Calipsa | London, UK | On-site full time | Sponsor Visa | Full stack engineer
or Head of Machine learning or Engineering manager

Calipsa aims at detecting and preventing crime. We are building a cloud based
solution that integrates with CCTV cameras and analyze their alarms to
understand if there is something normal or abnormal happening.

About Calipsa \- monitoring 30k cameras with a 30% growth month on month \-
Customers in four different countries \- team of 16 people all based in London

Culture: \- Ambitious: "Everything is possible" \- Fast paste: "Get shit done"
\- Work ethic: "Respect - Transparency - customers focus"

We are posting a few jobs: \- Senior full stack development:
[https://angel.co/l/2hTAKW](https://angel.co/l/2hTAKW) \- Head of machine
learning: [https://angel.co/l/2hTAZu](https://angel.co/l/2hTAZu) \-
Engineering manager: [https://angel.co/l/2hTB8S](https://angel.co/l/2hTB8S)

Important information: \- no remote work, the job is based in central London
\- we can sponsor VISA

More info here: calipsa.io

if interested, please contact me boris.ploix@calipsa.io

~~~
spinlock_t
"Fast paste" ? do you mean Fast Pace?

------
knappe
Aha! ([https://www.aha.io](https://www.aha.io)) | Rails / React / Devops /
Security | REMOTE

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails engineers to work on the Aha!
product. We use Rails extensively, plus React for rich browser based
experiences.

Aha! is also looking for Devops engineers, experienced with Ruby & AWS to help
build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure. All of our operations
is done by writing code first, so it is fully reproducible.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/ES6/React.

Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and Mexico so we can collaborate
during the work day.

You can view open engineering positions at
[https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category...](https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category=engineering), and click through to a specific job for our
simple application form.

------
aboutyou
ABOUTYOU.com | Team Lead IT Security & Security Engineer - for Hamburg’s first
Unicorn company (m/w/d) + 40 other open positions| Hamburg, Germany| ONSITE,
Relocation/VISA offered, Fulltime Who we are: ABOUT YOU is one of the fastest-
growing eCommerce companies in Europe and Hamburg’s first unicorn with a value
of more than USD 1 billion. Our newest product the ABOUT YOU CLOUD an
Infrastructure for High Scale eCommerce; ABOUT YOU CLOUD is an API based and
enterprise-ready infrastructure solution. Designed for ambitious eCommerce
companies with +100m revenue. As a fashion and technology corporation, along
with our strong team, our ambition is to digitalize the classic shopping
stroll by creating an inspiring and personalized shopping experience on the
smartphone. This is why we created ABOUT YOU, a shopping destination where
people can discover fashion that really fits their personality from a range of
more than 1.200 brands. With its consistent focus on personalization,
inspiration and mobile shopping, ABOUT YOU has created sales in excess of €461
million in the fifth fiscal year 2018/19 and is now one of the largest fashion
e-tailers in Germany.

5 years old - 7 markets in 4 years 461 million EUR revenue in fiscal year
2018/19 > 1 billion USD company value > 500 employees from over 30
nationalities

Short Video about us:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=acYbrTxdZtI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=acYbrTxdZtI)

aboutyou.com & cloud.aboutyou.com

About the Job & Apply at [https://bit.ly/2XpsZ6R](https://bit.ly/2XpsZ6R)

------
EmielMols
Crisp | Software engineer | Full-time | Onsite | Amsterdam, the Netherlands

Crisp is building a new online supermarket in the Netherlands. We believe real
fresh grocery shopping should be better and easier. We launched less than a
year ago, and have since raised a successful Series A.

You are a software engineer willing to join our small team working (mainly)
from Amsterdam. You're eager to learn and work with colleagues from different
disciplines such as warehouse operations, category management or product
design.

Our stack is no-nonsense (using sophisticated technologies such as grep,
strace and make), with backend code in golang/php and frontends around react
(native). We prefer generalists over specialists, and willingness to learn
over a long CV.

Reach me directly at emiel%crisp.nl. Please include a CV or linkedin profile.
All messages will be answered. Our recruitment process includes a 30 minute
tech test we ask you to do at home.

Vacancy page:
[https://crisp.jobs/developer/en](https://crisp.jobs/developer/en)

(intern positions available as well: [https://crisp.jobs/developer-
stage/en](https://crisp.jobs/developer-stage/en))

------
LazarKrit
Lend Direct | Three Roles | Onsite | Central London, GB | EU/UK Citizen
Required | Graduate Roles

[https://www.lenddirect.io/](https://www.lenddirect.io/)

A FinTech business founded by a former Goldman Sachs Partner. Since commencing
operations in July 2017 it has successfully built out its first lending
segment and is now in the process of exploring opportunities in several other
lending segments. In addition, the company has been approached to licence its
proprietary software and is exploring the potential for a cross-entity
enterprise software product. The business is already solidly profitable and
not subject to any funding pressures.

The company currently uses institutional level risk management in order to
ensure we have a solid foundation, but maintain the agility of a start-up.
This allows the company to explore new avenues while having a solid foundation
to work from.

We want to grow the team, the business is growing well and consistently! We
simply need more hands on deck!

Roles: 1) Junior Software Integration Engineer 2) Business Analyst (Focusing
on Systems Development) 3) Business Analyst (Focusing on financial and/or
mathematical research)

Apply directly at Krit < at > lenddirect.io

------
saskia_byte
Hypernode by Byte | Senior Developer - Full stack HNweb | Amsterdam , The
Netherlands | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.hypernode.com](https://www.hypernode.com)

Industry: Web Hosting, Web Technology | Company size: 11-50 people | Company
type: Private Technologies: Django, Python, HTML, CSS, vuejs react, Linux

Hypernode by Byte is a software engineering company, developing a PaaS for
e-commerce, recently released on the international market. We are looking for
a senior developer that knows his/her way around in web application and
systems. Skillset : \- a full stack developer with solid experience in Python
and Django. \- development knowledge of HTML, CSS: experience with one of the
major JavaScript frameworks, ie vuejs, react, angular, Ember.js \- TDD & CI/CD
\- has a natural drive to stay up to speed with the latest technological
innovations. \- experienced with working in agile project teams (Scrum)

We’re ideally looking for people to join us full-time, but we’re flexible if
full-time employment isn’t your thing.

Interested?

For more details check: [https://www.hypernode.com/careers/senior-python-
developer-fu...](https://www.hypernode.com/careers/senior-python-developer-
full-stack/)

Apply via : [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/267029/senior-python-
develope...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/267029/senior-python-developer-
fullstack-byte-bv) or apply via email : jobs@byte.nl

Please include links to repos and sample work, if possible.

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

We’re perfectionists. Idealists. Inventors. Forever tinkering with products
and processes, always on the lookout for better. Whether you work at one of
our global offices, offsite, or even at home, a job at Apple will be
demanding. But it also rewards bright, original thinking and hard work. And
none of us here would have it any other way. Where do you see yourself at
Apple?

\-- Siri -- Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about Music, Productivity, or one of a variety of our
open positions, you’ll be right at home. Apply online or send a resume to
brittany_dinsmore@apple.com.

\-- SEAR — Security Engineering & Architecture is looking for talented
engineers to help define the security properties and architecture of Apple’s
next generation operating systems. You will contribute to the entire system,
from the lowest levels of the device to the services off-device which work
together to protect our users. As an engineer you'll majorly impact the design
and implementation for all our platforms affecting hundreds of millions of
users' privacy and security. We’re hiring for both the User Secrets team and
the Trusted Execution team. Apply online
([https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113...))
or send a resume to lha@apple.com.

------
voltaiq
Voltaiq | Battery Analytics | Berkeley, CA | Director of Engineering | ONSITE
| Authorized to work in US

“The battery is the technology of our time.” -The Economist Voltaiq's cloud-
based Battery Intelligence software platform brings unprecedented data
analytics, visualization, and predictive capabilities to any company with a
battery-powered business model. Top automakers, consumer electronics, and
energy storage companies use Voltaiq to accelerate product development,
improve performance, ensure safety and reliability, and secure financing for
their products. Our high-powered team comprises PhD scientists, expert data
professionals, and battery industry veterans, all passionate about enabling
the global energy transition. Voltaiq has offices in Berkeley, CA, and Munich,
Germany, serving customers around the world.

Qualifications: \- Ability to lead and inspire in a hands-on fashion

\- High EQ

\- 3+ years of engineering management experience

\- Experience running Agile development processes, specifically Scrum

\- Past experience as an individual contributor software engineer

\- Technical experience with data modeling and storage, unit and integration
testing, Python web frameworks (Django is a plus), scaling SQL databases
(Postgres is a plus)

\- Comfortable with accountability

Competitive salary plus equity and full benefits.

Full job descriptions are on our website: [https://www.voltaiq.com/about-
us/careers/all-open-positions/](https://www.voltaiq.com/about-us/careers/all-
open-positions/)

------
estlin08
Remind | Backend, Fullstack, or Android | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
ONSITE or REMOTE

Remind is building a communications platform for education, to help every
student succeed.

We are a mission-driven startup with lots of passion, lots of integrity, and
lots of users — 31 million MAU!

As a team of < 30 engineers serving those millions of users (the whole company
is about 85 people), each of us makes a huge impact on the business — and on
the lives of the teachers, students, and parents using our platform!

Do you:

\- like to move fast (but try not to break things)?

\- want to drive engineering quality and rigor?

\- thrive in the complexity, ambiguity, and rapid change of a startup
environment?

\- collaborate cross-functionally to get stuff done?

\- want to regularly see heartwarming messages from teachers about the
difference your product is making in the lives of kids?

Please consider applying:

Backend:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/496462?gh_jid=49646...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/496462?gh_jid=496462)

Fullstack:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/44809?gh_jid=44809](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remind/jobs/44809?gh_jid=44809)

Remote work is fine, within 3 hours of Pacific Time.

------
malikolivier
Epigno Systems | Full-Stack Engineer, DevOps, Data Engineer | Tokyo, Japan |
Part-time or Full-time | REMOTE

Do you know that an average Japanese doctor works _124_ hours of overtime per
month? Do you want to improve health-care and hospital management in Japan's
aging economy?

Epigno Systems is an early-stage start-up that provides prediction,
optimization and visualization solutions to streamline hospital management. We
provide consulting services and software solutions to solve hospital business
needs.

Our team is entirely remote. Team members living in the Tokyo area tend to
gather at most once a week. We are hiring fast learners that finish their job
on time and do _not_ work overtime. As a company that strives to reduce
overtime for medical staff, we should show the example, shouldn't we?

Tech stack: Python / Flask / Docker / VueJS / VanillaJS

As we are still small, professional Japanese proficiency is currently required
for full-time staff to reduce communication overhead. For part-time positions
Japanese proficiency is a good-to-have. We hire people located in Japan for
the time being.

Feel free to contact me for applying: malik(at)epigno(dot)jp

If you can explain what you can do, we will most probably find work that fits
your skills :).

------
kristopolous
Waive | Los Angeles LA Hollywood | Fullstack PHP Python Product Automotive
Mechanical Electrical Engineer | Onsite - Full-Time | DoE

We're a (mostly) electric urban mobility company founded in 2015, a bit before
the current wave of them being everywhere.

I'm running a team of 4 engineers and am looking for a few more at our family-
sized company which may be doing some scaling soon. We have tens of thousands
of customers, millions in assets, it's a real thing.

Here's our plan for the next year or so, listed in order (highest first):

* A new ad platform for our screens (a version we're going to throw away is at waivescreen.com)

* An on-demand gig economy car (see maven, envoy, hyrecar, and getaround for imho, poorly executed examples). This includes

* backoffice work (currently in node but new stuff can be in whatever)

* a new app or some other kind of smartphone presence (stability and Donald-Norman style UX as opposed to art-school UX is all I care about)

* New innovative ad tech (see firefly, grabbit, blip, adomni, etc)

* Open-architecture, open platform telematics that don't suck (see invers & vulog)

This may sound a bit ambitious but really a lamp developer who has read a
couple marketing books would be just fine.

So just email me already at chris@waive.car ... you've already made it this
far.

Please include a sample of your work.

------
hellocs1
Affirm | Engineers / Engineering Managers / Ops / Analytics / Sales / Product
/ HR / Recruiting / Design / Strategy | San Francisco / NYC New York /
Pittsburgh, PA | Onsite | Fulltime / Interns Affirm offers services that
empower consumers to advance their financial well-being. Affirm was started by
Max Levchin (PayPal CTO, Chairman of Yelp, Founder of Slide , HVF) with the
goal of revolutionizing the banking industry to be more accountable and
accessible to consumers.

Peloton, Casper, Warby Parker, Walmart, and countless other companies use us
as their financing partner.

Tech stack: Python, Flask, AWS, Javascript & React frontend, Spark, Java &
ObjC/Swift for mobile

Some perks / benefits:

\- competitive salary + equity

\- health/ dental/ vision insurance

\- unlimited time off (people take an average of 4 weeks off per year)

\- learning and development budget - transportation stipend

\- fitness stipend

\- phone stipend

\- stipend to use Affirm products so you know the experience from a user
standpoint

\- 1 audiobook/month through an Audible subscription, plus 1 physical book per
quarter

\- free lunch and dinner at the office

Come help us build honest and transparent financial products that help people!

Apply here: [https://bit.ly/2NjlwAE](https://bit.ly/2NjlwAE)

------
chanfest22
CoinTracker (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time |
[https://www.cointracker.io](https://www.cointracker.io)

CoinTracker is a unified interface for cryptocurrency. It lets crypto holders
connect their wallets and exchanges, see their portfolio, wallets, and
transactions in one place, and generate their cryptocurrency tax returns with
the click of a button. Our mission is to transition the world to a digitally-
native financial system that's frictionless, reliable, and accessible to
everyone.

We're a small team and we're doubling in size. We're on track for $1M in
revenue this year (profitably), growing >2X YoY, backed Alexis Ohanian (reddit
Co-founder), Juan Benet (IPFS Founder), Paul Buchheit (creator of Gmail),
Serena Williams, and a bunch of other great people.

If this sounds interesting to you, come chat with us! We're hiring a founding
engineer ([https://angel.co/company/cointracker/jobs/355974-founding-
en...](https://angel.co/company/cointracker/jobs/355974-founding-engineer))
and a product designer ([https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/547367-product-
designer](https://angel.co/cointracker/jobs/547367-product-designer)) to join
the team.

Also learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/cointracker](https://www.keyvalues.com/cointracker)

Tech Stack: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL, Redis, Heroku, AWS, GraphQL, React
Native

------
balivandi
McKinsey & Company | Senior Software Architect | Waltham, MA | ONSITE | Full-
Time | [https://www.mckinsey.com](https://www.mckinsey.com)

We are building a Design System to implement our Firm's new Visual Identity
across all digital content and products. You will help us define and develop a
host of components, libraries, and generators to enable our development
community to rapidly and consistently produce modern web applications that are
speedy, scalable, maintainable, and adheres to our design system. Your skills
and opinions will help shape the next generation of digital products at our
Firm.

Looking for:

* 7+ Years of hands-on experience in building and deploying web applications and systems

* Expert knowledge of core web technologies (HTML, CSS, Javascript)

* Expert knowledge of React and Webpack

* Strong proficiency with middle tier and microservices architecture (Node)

* Strong visual and aesthetic sense – a portfolio of past projects is a plus

Good to know: SASS, LESS, CSS pre-processors, Grunt, Gulp, NPM, Underscore,D3,
MySQL, MongoDB, AWS, Heroku, Cucumber, Karma, Mocha, Jasmine, Jenkins, Travis
CI, StyleDictionary, StoryBook.

Apply at [https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-
jobs/jobs/seniorsoft...](https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-
jobs/jobs/seniorsoftwarearchitect-uig-26392) Note: the posted description is a
bit off. I'm the PM for the team. Please apply to above link or forward
resumes/questions to me at besjon_alivandi@mckinsey.com

------
roblim1
Handshake | San Francisco, Denver, or Remote
[https://www.joinhandshake.com](https://www.joinhandshake.com)

Handshake is the leading career network for college students in America. Our
mission is to democratize opportunity for students everywhere. Every student
should have an equal opportunity to build a meaningful career regardless of
where they go to school, what they major in, or who they know. Our community
includes 14 million students/alum at 700+ universities, as well as 300,000
employers recruiting on Handshake.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/handshake](https://www.keyvalues.com/handshake)

Our open positions: * All of our open roles:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinhandshake?gh_src=e773bb5e1](https://boards.greenhouse.io/joinhandshake?gh_src=e773bb5e1)

Tech Stack: \- Backend: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Google Cloud
Platform, Kubernetes \- Frontend: Typescript, React, Redux \- Data: BigQuery,
BigTable, DataFlow, DataProc

------
andrei
Fuzzbuzz | Fuzzing Engineer (second engineer) | $150k-$180k + equity |
Location TBD - South Bay, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE | YC W19

We're Fuzzbuzz ([https://fuzzbuzz.io](https://fuzzbuzz.io)) and we're building
a fuzzing as a service platform that integrates into CI systems and the modern
SDLC.

We recently raised a $2.7M seed round [0] and we're looking to hire a Fuzzing
Engineer to work full-time on, and own the technical direction of, a brand new
state of the art fuzzing engine. A lot of research has been done in this
space, but very little of it provides real benefits over AFL/Libfuzzer. We're
building a fuzzer that works with real-world applications written in modern
languages and will significantly change the role fuzzing plays in the SDLC.

We're currently 4 people, so we don't have any hard requirements, but the
ideal person looks something like:

\- Go/C/C++ experience (2+ years)

\- Knowledge of or capability to learn advanced fuzzing techniques and
optimizations

\- Interest/experience with distributed systems, systems level programming and
compilers

\- Ability & desire to take full ownership of a product and define a new
paradigm of software testing

Contact: jobs@fuzzbuzz.io - include "Hacker News" in the subject.

[0] - [https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/18/y-combinator-grad-
fuzzbuzz...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/18/y-combinator-grad-fuzzbuzz-
lands-2-7-million-seed-round-to-deliver-fuzzing-as-a-service/)

------
pbh101
IMC Financial Markets | CI/CD Developer, Builds Developer, SRE, Python
Developer, Linux Engineer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE VISA | Full-time |
[http://www.imc.com](http://www.imc.com)

IMC is a global trading firm operating in financial exchanges and datacenters
worldwide. Our trading system encompasses more technology stacks than ever
before as we continue to deliver low-latency solutions for our trading
strategies. Meanwhile our technology organization is growing steadily in order
to tackle new challenges. Both of these mean that the simplicity and speed of
our software builds and CI/CD infrastructure is more valuable and more
challenging than ever.

We're hiring across a variety of technical roles spanning the entire CI/CD
process, including:

* Builds Developers optimizing build speeds and workflows and extending verification tools inside our codebases (Bazel, C++ experience preferred)

* CI/CD Developers refining and extending our deployment stack (Python/Golang/Kubernetes/Docker)

* Linux Engineers fine-tuning the OS builds running on-prem in our datacenters worldwide

* Python Developers and SREs building out new infra and make it hum

To get started, email me at the address listed in my profile with "HN JULY" in
the subject.

======

IMC is among the world’s leading technology-driven trading firms, and a market
maker in securities listed on exchanges across the globe. Our cutting-edge
technology drives everything we do. High performance algorithms, smart
strategies and collaborative teams are the core of our business.

------
asoto
Interview Schedule | Senior Full Stack Engineer and Product Designer | REMOTE
(USA) | Full Time |
[https://interviewschedule.com/careers/](https://interviewschedule.com/careers/)

I'm a founder looking to make our first key hires. We have found product-
market fit, have seen strong revenue growth, and recently closed a seed round
from well known investors. This is an exceptional opportunity to join a small
and fast-growing startup, transforming an industry with powerful and easy to
use products customers love. As an early employee you'll have tons of
ownership, a big impact on product, a say in our values, and opportunities to
tremendously accelerate your career growth.

Interview Schedule is changing how teams hire. Our first product streamlines
recruiting scheduling and coordination, saving teams hundreds of hours a
month. We’re just getting started on, and have our sights set on making hiring
a great experience for recruiters, hiring managers, and candidates. We’re
building the platform to engage these key stakeholders and fix the $200
billion per year hiring industry.

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWA9yARIUxxyc?trackingTag=hackerNews)

\- Product Designer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWBL6Ag_SSxHs?trackingTag=hackerNews)

------
invitae
Invitae | SF, Boston, NYC, and Seattle | US-ONLY REMOTE or ONSITE | FULL-TIME
| [http://invitae.com](http://invitae.com)

Invitae makes genetic testing an integral part of the patient journey. At
Invitae, you'll get to change patient’s lives on a daily basis, the scale to
impact millions and to live on the cutting edge of medicine. Sound
interesting?

Our open positions:

* Senior Software Engineers -- front &| backend, we're building distributed systems to handle the scale and complexity of genomic data.

* Product Data Scientist -- turn data into insights and develop a deep understanding of customer and patient behavior.

Reach out to NickLS, SethP, or VincentF on LinkedIn if you have questions.

To learn more about who we are and our company culture --
[https://www.invitae.com/en/careers/](https://www.invitae.com/en/careers/)

More details:

* Career Page -- [https://www.invitae.com/en/careers/](https://www.invitae.com/en/careers/)

* Senior Software Eng -- [https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1720573?gh_jid=172...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1720573?gh_jid=1720573)

* Data Scientist -- [https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1518615?gh_jid=151...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/invitae/jobs/1518615?gh_jid=1518615)

------
einfach
AuptiX Inc. | Senior Software Engineers | San Diego, CA | Onsite | Full-time

AuptiX is a thriving, Silicon Valley VC-backed startup based in San Diego
(Solana Beach). We're building a transformative technology platform for SMBs
that ship LTL freight — a $40B market! Our vision is to create a platform and
marketplace that efficiently combines freight from multiple customers into
multi-stop full truckloads, and matches them with the most efficient carriers,
thereby avoiding terminals and hubs, and the damage and delays inherent to
them.

Our team is made up of a small group of engineers who are passionate about
creating innovative solutions built with modern technology. As a member of
this team, your talent and expertise will influence the best practices, design
patterns, and technologies that we use to deliver the best experience for our
customers.

We are hiring across our Engineering organization:

* Senior Research Scientist

* Senior Software Engineer, Algorithms

* Senior Software Engineer, Back End

* Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack

* Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure

If you're interested to find out more ping me at david+hn@auptix.com or apply
directly at [https://www.auptix.com/careers/](https://www.auptix.com/careers/)

------
ssk2
Yelp | SRE/Infrastructure Engineer | Full Time | San Francisco, CA | Onsite /
Remote in North America | [https://yelp.com](https://yelp.com)

Yelp is a popular review website with over 60 million monthly active users on
our desktop site alone.

We're looking for SREs and Infrastructure Engineers to join our Production
Engineering and Compute Infrastructure teams.

I'm one of the hiring managers on the Compute Infrastructure team. We're a
diverse group of ~15 spread across California, London and Hamburg. We handle
the clusters that run the stateless services that power the website, along
with all of our Spark and batch processing infrastructure. Technologies we use
include: Mesos and Marathon (we're one of the biggest open source users of
Marathon), Kubernetes, Docker, Terraform and Puppet. Work on our team is very
high impact and supports a large number of both internal and external users.

I'd love to talk to you if you're interested in a role on our team and have
either experience in distributed systems, reliability engineering or any of
the specific technologies we mention. Right now we're looking for engineers
with 2 or more years of experience to join our team[1].

If you're interested, please drop me an email at sunilsh@yelp.com with a brief
note about why you're interested in this role and a resume.

[1] If you have recently graduated, we'd love to consider you for our
university program: [https://www.yelp.com/careers/teams/college-
engineering](https://www.yelp.com/careers/teams/college-engineering)

------
StriverGuy
Kard Financial | Senior Software Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer | New York,
NY | Full-Time | On-site | $120k - $160k + Equity

Kard helps consumers maximize their credit card rewards programs while also
helping our partners, card issuers, turn loyalty from an expensive,
inefficient marketing channel into a profitable revenue channel. We are
flipping an already $16B industry on its head, which comes with a host of
interesting challenges, from refining our real-time recommendation algorithms,
integrating with partner API's and building bank-level security and compliance
tools.

We are looking for several engineering and non-engineering roles including:

\- Senior Software Engineer - Senior DevOps Engineer

Check out our postings at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getkard](https://jobs.lever.co/getkard)

Perks to working with us at Kard • Flexible health insurance, including
dental/vision • Retirement plans • Unlimited vacation • Work from home (or
anywhere you like!) on Fridays • We're dog friendly, and have a labradoodle
(Kobi) in the office every day

Check out our postings at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getkard](https://jobs.lever.co/getkard)

------
andrewljohnson
Gaia GPS | REMOTE, WESTERN HEMISPHERE | Engineering, Design, Marketing,
Support |
[https://www.gaiagps.com/company/jobs/](https://www.gaiagps.com/company/jobs/)

• About Gaia GPS

Come build the future of outdoor maps. The entire team spends a lot of time
outdoors, which imbues the work with an unusual level of personal attachment.
Everyone (including support and marketing) contributes to the code. People at
Gaia GPS have done all the major thru-hikes, along with other outdoor feats,
and the engineering team universally hails from strong software backgrounds.

Gaia GPS is profitable, boot-strapped, and growing rapidly - the team now
includes 17 full-timers, and we intend to hire about 6 more this summer.

• Roles

For engineering hiring, we're mostly focused on hiring people who want to
focus on frontend/middleware at the moment, but we tend to prefer candidates
who can deal with back-end things like data structures, API, and SQL with
ease. We're also hiring for marketing, support, and design positions.

Apply here:
[https://www.gaiagps.com/company/jobs/](https://www.gaiagps.com/company/jobs/)

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Multiple Positions in
Engineering | [http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

Due to customer growth (not a cool investor pitch deck), we are adding several
people to our team:

\---Data Engineer

\---DataOps Engineer

\---Principle Software Engineer

[https://www.datakitchen.io/company.html#hiring](https://www.datakitchen.io/company.html#hiring)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is bootstrapped,
profitable, stable, rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package.

Learn more about us from the Software Engineering Podcast:
[https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/08/29/dataops-
with...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/08/29/dataops-with-
christopher-bergh/)

We offer very competitive pay, benefits like a company funded 401K,
experienced team, technical leadership, bootstrapped growth, amazing
customers, equity, and a cool office location.

Contact jobs@datakitchen.io

------
jamesbeith
Octopus Energy | Python / Django Engineer | Sydney, Australia | ONSITE We are
a tech-focused energy supplier building a modern, event-driven infrastructure
for interacting with both consumers (via the web, mobile apps and smart-
meters) and the industry (e.g. data flows, consumption forecasting, trading on
the wholesale market).

We're looking for strong engineers to join our team as we have a host of meaty
challenges to solve. Python / Django experience would be an advantage but not
a necessity - we're interested in talking to any candidate with a good track
record and an interest in green energy. There's no minimum level of experience
required: we'll consider everyone from graduates upwards.

You'll be working for a company that is helping address climate change. We're
helping move people onto using greener technology and consuming energy from
renewable sources. This will all help transition us towards a lower carbon
future.

Further details and applications see: [https://au.indeed.com/job/python-
django-engineer-14fccc31763...](https://au.indeed.com/job/python-django-
engineer-14fccc31763424f1)

------
jm277456
The Financial Gym | Remote |
[https://financialgym.com](https://financialgym.com)

The Financial Gym is putting the ‘personal’ back into ‘personal finance’. We
take a fitness-inspired approach to finances, teaching you to make smarter
money choices that add up over time. Train with us, achieve balance, decrease
stress, and become empowered by your money.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/the-financial-gym](https://www.keyvalues.com/the-
financial-gym)

Here are our open roles, more to come, if you don't see a role here email me
and we will see if you can be a good fit for another role:

\- Senior Full Stack Developer / Technical Lead:
[https://fingyms.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=2&ref=keyvalue...](https://fingyms.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=2&ref=keyvalues)

\- Mid-Level Full Stack Developer:
[https://fingyms.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=3&ref=keyvalue...](https://fingyms.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=3&ref=keyvalues)

\- Junior Developer:
[https://fingyms.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=9&ref=keyvalue...](https://fingyms.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=9&ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: We are not married to staying with rails, so if you are a great
engineer and leader please apply :) Rails, PostgreSQL, Docker, Heroku, AWS

------
cspada
Sonder | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.sonder.com](https://www.sonder.com)

Sonder is transforming the future of hospitality. We are building the
operating system for the future of the hospitality industry. Technology is at
the core of powering the platform for the world's first deconstructed hotel
and we are the first to do it. Our software powers everything from running our
warehouse/supply chain for furniture and consumables, to managing housekeeping
operations, to a fantastic booking and guest experience. It's Airbnb, Doordash
and Amazon fulfillment systems all under one roof!

Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/8ee2652e2](https://grnh.se/8ee2652e2)

Senior Engineering Manager:
[https://grnh.se/75babe9e2](https://grnh.se/75babe9e2)

Frontend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/28006a552](https://grnh.se/28006a552)

Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/e41290792](https://grnh.se/e41290792)

Reach out at chris.spada@sonder.com with any questions

------
dmai
Dgraph Labs | San Francisco, CA or Bangalore, India | ONSITE

Dgraph is the world’s most advanced graph database. It is horizontally
scalable, synchronously replicated, transactional and distributed. It can do
arbitrarily deep joins, while minimizing network communication and disk seeks,
scaling well as cluster size increases. It is a low-latency, high-throughput
database, serving complex queries over multiple independent data sources in
real-time[1].

Dgraph Labs was started by ex-Google engineers and is VC funded[2]. We are a
small team of dedicated engineers with a mission to build world’s best graph
database. Nothing less excites us!

Open Positions:

\- Quality Assurance Engineer

\- DevOps Engineer

\- Developer Advocate

\- Distributed Systems Engineer

\- Full-Stack Engineer

Full job details: [https://dgraph.io/careers](https://dgraph.io/careers).
Email: join@dgraph.io.

[1] [https://github.com/dgraph-io/dgraph](https://github.com/dgraph-io/dgraph)

[2] [https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/19/dgraph-raises-3m-for-
its-o...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/19/dgraph-raises-3m-for-its-open-
source-distributed-graph-database-hits-1-0-release/)

------
ErwinIsolated
Reach Digital | Roelofarendsveen, the Netherlands (Amsterdam area) | Onsite |
Multiple positions |
[https://www.reachdigital.nl/](https://www.reachdigital.nl/)

Reach Digital is a design and development agency for e-commerce, specialized
in building on the Magento platform. We build high performance webshops,
custom business intelligence and ERP/CRM connectors for clients like
GrandVision, VANMOOF and OppoSuits. Adopting new technology fast, we’ve been
able to develop Magento subscription based e-commerce for Adyen and VANMOOF+.

Our development strategy is very strict. We develop by SOLID design patterns,
PSR standards, Magento development guidelines and use Screaming Architecture.

Because of quality standards, we can open source a part of our work. We are
one of the few in this (competitive) industry doing this when it comes to the
Dutch market.

Open positions: Medior frontend developer and medior backend developer. For
more information, visit [https://www.reachdigital.nl/vacature-php-
developer](https://www.reachdigital.nl/vacature-php-developer)

Interested? Please email developers@reachdigital.nl to get in touch

~~~
mvcatsifma
Screaming Architecture? Tell me more :)

------
vyrotek
DriveTime | ONSITE | Tempe, AZ | C#, Angular, TypeScript, Node, Azure, SQL

With over 145 dealerships across the country, DriveTime is nation’s largest
integrated used car retailer. We're unique in that we "own" the entire process
from vehicle acquisition at auction, selling at dealerships, and loan
financing. We have several in-house dev teams building lots of amazing apps
and systems.

DriveTime is ranked in Computer World's Top Places to Work in IT 2019

[https://www.computerworld.com/article/3400380/best-places-
to...](https://www.computerworld.com/article/3400380/best-places-to-work-in-
it-2019.html?page=2)

* Competitive Salary + Full Benefits: Medical, Dental, and Vision

* 401K, life, Long-term Disability Insurance

* Continuous Learning: Tuition Reimbursement Program, Technical Training, Conferences

* Company outings including Golfing, Spring Training Game, and Habitat for Humanity

* An AMAZING, fun, progressive work environment featuring a gym, pool table, foosball, horse shoes, electronic gaming, Virtual Reality Room, a large outdoor turf for tossing frisbees and footballs, gas BBQs, etc.

We're growing and putting together several new teams! - Looking for:

App Dev Team Leads

Front End Team Leads

Info Sec Architect

Senior App Devs

Senior BI Devs

Senior DB Devs

Business Analysts

It's a great place to work! - Email is in my profile.

------
capkutay
STRIIM | Forward Deployed Engineer, Senior UI Engineer | Palo Alto or San
Francisco | Onsite | FULL TIME | [https://striim.com](https://striim.com)

At Striim, we believe in making data valuable the instant that it is born. We
are a comprehensive streaming analytics and ETL company enabling next-gen
analytics applications at some of the world's largest companies.

Our core technology is based on database change data capture, in-memory stream
processing, and real-time data visualization in react.

Striim was voted one of the best places to work in Silicon Valley by several
publications[0].

Open roles:

FORWARD DEPLOYED ENGINEER:

[https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoIxZ9fw7](https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoIxZ9fw7)

Senior UI Engineer (React/NodeJs/Marionette):

[https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2Fo6WT9fwO](https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2Fo6WT9fwO)

0: [https://www.striim.com/blog/2019/06/striim-
sweeps-2019-best-...](https://www.striim.com/blog/2019/06/striim-
sweeps-2019-best-places-to-work-awards/)

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite

Do you want to help transform manufacturing? We are building the best team in
the industry to bring consumer-grade user experiences to a space dominated by
ancient enterprise technology. Our platform enables our customers to create
apps without code and to connect their apps to machines, sensors and smart
tools. These augmented production lines would otherwise rely on paper to share
information. We’re based in Somerville, MA and have raised $31m from NEA,
Vertex, and other leading investors. Our customers include some of the largest
manufacturers in the world across numerous verticals of the manufacturing
industry.

We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are looking to
bring folks on in:

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- SRE/DevOps: Azure cloud architect, ideally with container service/AKS
experience

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
bpierre
Aragon One | UI Developer | Remote, full-time |
[https://aragon.one/](https://aragon.one/)

Aragon is everything you need to run organizations (companies, NGOs,
foundations, open source projects…) in a fully decentralized way. It
implements features like a cap table, token transfers, voting, roles,
fundraising and accounting. Aragon organizations are easily customizable, and
they are also extensible by installing third party modules.

We are looking for exceptional UI developers to work with us on Aragon, the
Aragon platform and the Aragon apps. Our current stack includes React, styled-
components and react-spring. Our team is entirely remote.

Work philosophy at Aragon One:
[https://aragon.one/#philosophy](https://aragon.one/#philosophy)

More info about the project: [https://aragon.org/](https://aragon.org/)

Apply here: [https://aragon.one/#frontend-
engineer](https://aragon.one/#frontend-engineer)

Or ping me (@bpierre) here: [https://aragon.chat/](https://aragon.chat/)

------
kaitlynkarat
Karat | Full Stack Engineers, Product Manager, Solutions Engineer | Seattle,
WA | REMOTE | Full-time | www.karat.com

Karat is a Seattle-based startup that conducts software engineering interviews
on behalf of top engineering organizations -- primarily first-round technical
interviews. Our network of experienced Interview Engineers have conducted tens
of thousands of technical interviews with software engineering candidates.
Clients increase capacity to interview and unlock engineering productivity,
all while providing exceptional candidate experiences.

We are a well funded and quickly growing startup. Full-time employees receive
unlimited time off, 100% coverage of health, dental, and vision insurance,
401(k), equity and the freedom to work from wherever you’re most comfortable.

Freelance Interview Engineer - Remote - Freelance - 7-40hrs/week Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/72443c0e2](https://grnh.se/72443c0e2)

Senior Software Engineer - Seattle - Full Time Apply here:
[https://bit.ly/2EHFNuB](https://bit.ly/2EHFNuB)

Software Engineer - Seattle - Full Time Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/3179fedf2](https://grnh.se/3179fedf2)

Solutions Engineer - Seattle or Remote - Full Time Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/d8ee32692](https://grnh.se/d8ee32692)

Product Manager - Seattle - Full Time Apply here:
[https://grnh.se/bade0b402](https://grnh.se/bade0b402)

Questions? Email cate@karat.io

------
milin82
Rearc | Sr. Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time

At Rearc, our mission is to make all developers happier. We accomplish this by
doing two separate, but related things -

The first thing we do is provide consulting services to help companies
rearchitect and migrate their apps to leverage modern cloud and software
architecture patterns (think 12-factor app, microservices, containers,
serverless functions, kubernetes/ecs, public cloud services etc.). We help
them remove waste and improve their practices to make the developers that work
there happier.

The second thing we do is building an application platform that allows
developers to run services, serverless functions, and backend resources in the
easiest, most efficient way possible. Our tech stack today is AWS, Javascript
(Node.js & Vue.js), Elixir and Go.

We are currently looking for Senior Engineers to help us out on our consulting
services to start with. Strong experience with AWS services (like EC2, S3,
KMS, RDS), Docker, Terraform and CI/CD tooling is desired.

Competitive salary plus excellent bonus structure and benefits package.

Learn more: [https://www.rearc.io](https://www.rearc.io) Contact:
milin.patel@rearc.io

------
ixtli
Brace | New York, NY | Onsite | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, DevOps
Engineer, Fullstack Engineer

Think Turbo Tax, but for distressed mortgages. It may sound boring, but it
turns out that when people can't afford to pay for their houses there is quite
a bit you can do to avoid foreclosure. At Brace
([https://brace.ai](https://brace.ai)) we're automating advice and document
collection to help people stay in their homes. We're a team of four engineers
in midtown Manhattan and really positive feedback from initial customers means
we have a lot of room to hire for:

\- Frontend engineering: it's basically all React (using CRA) and so far
that's working out really well.

\- Backend engineering: Vert.x on Java11/12 running on AWS' version of managed
Kubernetes called EKS

\- DevOps: The entire architecture, which must be installed per-client, is
described using Terraform. This deploys helm charts, configures AWS, and
manages keystores, among many other things. We have considerable monitoring
and alerting requirements and all of the early application features we're
developing touch multiple parts of the stack.

\- Fullstack: An ideal candidate would have interest and experience doing
what's listed for backend and devops engineering because, as a small company,
we all wear many hats.

The company strives to have the most healthy work-life balance you'll find in
a startup that's young enough that you can really take ownership of important
application features.

Reach out to me directly at chris [at] brace [dot] ai and just make sure you
include HackerNews in the title of the email.

------
bolt28
Bolt | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.bolt.com](https://www.bolt.com)

Ecommerce infrastructure on the internet is fragmented and broken. Bolt is a
world-class buying experience available for all online businesses. We're
building a future where retailers can eliminate the massive operational
overhead and technical debt associated with online checkout and payments, and
where customers can buy instantly and securely across the internet. To solve
such a large problem, we've put together an incredible team and are
selectively adding to it. Play a mission-critical role in developing the
future of online commerce.

We are looking for someone excited to take on our ambitious product roadmap
who exhibits passion, creativity and a love of building things. Companies and
consumers alike will rely heavily on what you build. If this challenge excites
you, get in touch with our team.

Join us! More details here: [https://www.bolt.com/jobs/software-engineer--
sf](https://www.bolt.com/jobs/software-engineer--sf)

------
kndjckt
Zipcar | ML Engineer | San Mateo / San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE |
Valid US work visa only

Hey, I'm Olly our Lead Data Scientist -

Are you interested in solving NP-hard transportation optimization problems?

We're looking for an ML Engineer to work hand in hand with Data Scientists to
help scale our spatial demand modeling and simulation optimization processes.

Stack - Python, Dask, AWS, GIS. But if you think the tool is right for the job
- please persuade us.

Office - A small, diverse office of roughly 20 people. The office focuses on
Data Science, Software and Firmware engineering for our core Zipcar platform.

Very little MGMT or meetings. Plenty of whiteboards, ping pong, smash bros and
time to focus on writing code.

Careers page -
[https://www.zipcar.com/careers](https://www.zipcar.com/careers)

Impact report - [https://www.zipcar.com/impact](https://www.zipcar.com/impact)

Apply at - [https://careers.zipcar.com/vacancy/machine-learning-
engineer...](https://careers.zipcar.com/vacancy/machine-learning-
engineer-32526/32546/description/)

Or drop our technical recruiter an email at phall@zipcar.com

¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
inmygarage
Compound | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://compound.co](https://compound.co)

Compound is a new P2P payments app currently in stealth. We are building a
brand-new P2P payments network from scratch, and have designed the product to
target pain points real people face when sharing money. We believe there
should be more flexibility, personalization, and transparency in the financial
products we all use each day.

Tech Stack: Our frontend is React Native for mobile, and we’re experimenting
with React Native Web on the web side. Our backend is currently Java deployed
using kubernetes, but we have a polyglot approach to problem solving, and we
will likely end up with a backend that reflects that.

Check out our Key Values profile for more about us:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/compound](https://www.keyvalues.com/compound)

Hiring software engineers of all levels in SF.

Link to apply:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/compoundco/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/compoundco/view/P_AAAAAAIAAELCWu8bh6rtkB)

------
hudbuddy
Lightstream | Chicago | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE (US) for strong candidates
| [https://www.golightstream.com/](https://www.golightstream.com/)

We’re building the future of live streaming. We empower streamers on Twitch,
Mixer, etc. to be successful with creative tools and analytics. We’ve got a
ton of momentum including a $9M Series A, a strategic partnership with
Microsoft and an acquisition of the analytics company
[https://arsenal.gg](https://arsenal.gg)

We build with React, Node, C++, Kubernetes and great technical operations are
critical to our success.

\---

Right now we’re particularly focused on hiring for:

\- Growth Lead: [https://strea.mr/2JsCeMc](https://strea.mr/2JsCeMc) (Chicago
preferred)

\- Senior Video Engineer: [https://strea.mr/2IDvDhK](https://strea.mr/2IDvDhK)
(Open to REMOTE - US)

State Restrictions: CA, CO, IL, MI, MO, NE, OH, TN, TX

All job postings are here:
[https://strea.mr/2GE4qsY](https://strea.mr/2GE4qsY)

Interested in us but don’t see what you like? Hit us up at
jobs@golightstream.com

------
KuhlMensch
Big Health, USA & UK, etc | Senior software-engineer | Full-time |
Onsite/Remote | [http://bighealth.com](http://bighealth.com)

WHO ARE WE: Big Health is a healthcare company who produce digital
therapeutics to help millions back to good mental health. Our digital sleep
programs are based on clinically proven techniques, which empowers people to
self-manage their sleep. Our first digital therapeutic, Sleepio, has 8
randomized control trials proving its efficacy. Our evidence-based approach is
allowing us and our partners (CVS, the largest PBM in the United States, and
the UK's National Health Service) and employers (Comcast, Activision Blizzard)
to bring digital therapeutics to the mainstream.

We have over ~73 employees spread over our San Francisco and London offices,
including many remote folks ranging from Kansas City to Barcelona.. Every 6
months we all gather for a week-long summit SF office to celebrate our
achievements and get ready for the next 6 months. We have socially responsible
goal, an inclusive and diverse culture.

We are backed by leading venture capital firms, Index Ventures, Kaiser
Permanente Ventures, and Octopus Ventures.

TECH STACK: On the backend we have Python microservice architecture hosted on
AWS, and we are gradually melting down our legacy Python and PHP monolith. Our
mobile apps are made with react-native.

POSITIONS: Interested? Please check our career site
[https://jobs.lever.co/bighealth/?__hstc=&__hssc=&hsCtaTracki...](https://jobs.lever.co/bighealth/?__hstc=&__hssc=&hsCtaTracking=811eab60-9f0f-4712-bff3-ce603294e706%7Ce2a475eb-c8e6-460e-95c5-afaa2f30c914)

------
whitperson
Application Security Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Director of UX | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Select Support Engineer | San Francisco |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Implementation Project Manager | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Sailthru is one of the fastest-growing SaaS companies in NYC. Our retail and
publishing customers are among the largest organizations worldwide and they
use our platform to provide a connected customer experience across email, web
and mobile.

We're a technology team that...

...is composed of small collaborative teams across engineering, data science,
data platforms, and ops

...solves challenges that make a real impact on the day-to-day operations of
our customers

...scales our platforms to handle billions of monthly inbound and outbound
messages

...uses data science to drive predictive marketing

Note that we are also hiring for several non-Engineeering roles, including:
Customer Success Manager, Strategic Account Manager and Enterprise Sales
Director

If interested, please email: mwhitman+hackernews@sailthru.com

------
Naveg
Alloy | Vancouver, Berlin, San Francisco | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://alloy.ai](https://alloy.ai)

Alloy is a supply chain platform that connects manufacturers, suppliers,
distributors, and retailers, giving businesses end-to-end visibility with fast
and actionable insights, across the entire organization. With Alloy, brands
can track products down to the store shelf, optimize purchase orders to
prevent out of stocks, and respond quickly to consumer demand. Manufacturing
is alerted when inventory of a raw material falls below target at any
facility, or when downstream demand exceeds forecast. Fulfillment teams can
track shipments and lead times to improve service levels. Alloy continuously
makes recommendations so that the right products are in the right places, at
the right time.

Engineers at Alloy are tasked with solving the interesting and difficult
problems that supply chain data presents, while making it all seem simple and
easy to the user. Whether you enjoy building data pipelines that process
billions of data points per day, digging into the math of forecasting and
replenishment models, or creating intuitive frontend apps, there is no
shortage challenging and rewarding things to work on.

Our stack: Google Cloud Platform, Postgres, Redis, Python, modern Java, React.

We've raised over $15 million from leading investors, have rapidly growing
revenue, and have secured large contracts from some of the world’s most
recognisable brands. We’re hiring engineers and for various other roles - if
the problem sounds interesting, I’d love to tell you more.
[https://alloy.ai/careers](https://alloy.ai/careers) \- mention HN in your
application.

------
happycry
Resemble AI | Toronto or Remote | Full-Time, Interns | Deep Learning & Full-
Stack Engineers

Resemble AI creates high-quality synthetic voices that capture human emotion.
We're a venture-backed high-growth startup that's looking to shake up an
entire industry with state of the art AI.

Our product changes the way that thousands of brands, media companies,
creative agencies, and game studios work with voice content.

We’re a remote-first team that thrives on flexibility and creativeness. We
cover expenses for office space, equipment, and all of the other perks and
benefits that make you productive. We also believe that to build an enticing
product and solid team is by encouraging innovation is by enabling continuous
education. That's why every other Friday is a day that you can use to work on
anything you want, Resemble-related or not.

We're hiring for two roles:

Deep Learning Engineer - Knowledge of Tensorflow or Pytorch, and have the
ability to quickly iterate and test new hypotheses.

Full Stack Engineer - Product-driven Engineer that is able to craft end-to-end
features. We work with Ruby on Rails, React, with microservices written in
Python and deployed on GCP.

If interested, reach out directly to me: zohaib@resemble.ai

------
matthewmacleod
BotsAndUs | Robotics Quality Assurance Engineer | London, UK | Full-time | On-
site | [https://botsandus.com](https://botsandus.com)

BotsAndUs are developing an autonomous social robotics platform to provide
intuitive, interactive customer service support in busy public environments.

We have built prototypes for our own hardware and software platforms, and
we're now hiring additional engineering staff to help us take our services
into production.

We are currently looking to hire a QA engineer, ideally with some hardware
experience, to help us design and build a robust automated testing and
validation process for our robots. This will involve creating verification and
validation plans, designing an optimal test strategy, troubleshooting
prototypes, and building appropriate test suites.

You'll be joining at an early stage, but we're offering a market-rate salary
and a friendly, flexible working environment.

Find more details at
[https://www.indeed.co.uk/viewjob?jk=96ce6925ceeb657e](https://www.indeed.co.uk/viewjob?jk=96ce6925ceeb657e)
or email matt@botsandus.com for more information or to apply.

------
dirtyaura
Oura (ouraring.com) | Backend (Python) Developer | Helsinki, Finland | Onsite

[https://ouraring.com/careers/](https://ouraring.com/careers/)

Oura is a fast-growing consumer company that helps people track and improve
their sleep using the Oura ring. We are looking for a Python backend developer
to strengthen our team.

Oura offers intellectually and technically interesting challenges that differ
from typical web app scaling problems. The Oura ring’s sensors have tracked
millions of nights of biodata and helped people in over 70 countries to
improve their sleep and recovery – and this is only the beginning. Oura’s
mission is to empower people to own their potential, giving them the insight
and tools needed to be in control of their life.

Oura has solid financial backing and a steady revenue stream. We are now
expanding our core cloud development team to better support our rapidly
growing customer base.

Our office is located in the center of Helsinki – Kaisaniemi – which is easily
reached by public transportation.

As a fast-moving startup, we focus on delivering customer value and being
productive. As such, we leverage AWS managed services whenever possible.

~~~
abhinuvpitale
I see that your team is also in SF, are you hiring there too?

The product looks extremely interesting!

~~~
dirtyaura
Development is currently in Finland. There is marketing team in SF. But keep
in touch, things might change in the future.

------
outclassed
Vectra.ai | Full-time | Onsite | Austin, TX

We just closed a 100 million dollar Series E round and are looking to hire
multiples of the following:

Software Engineers - All Levels - Junior through Principal:
[https://www.vectra.ai/about/careers?gh_jid=266929](https://www.vectra.ai/about/careers?gh_jid=266929)

Software Engineering Managers:
[https://www.vectra.ai/about/careers?gh_jid=1378166](https://www.vectra.ai/about/careers?gh_jid=1378166)

Senior Front End Engineers:
[https://www.vectra.ai/about/careers?gh_jid=1378605](https://www.vectra.ai/about/careers?gh_jid=1378605)

Our product, Cognito, is based on a simple principle for finding hidden
threats: use an authoritative source of data and seek out the fundamental
threat behaviors that cybercriminals can’t avoid when they carry out an
attack.

To do this, Cognito relies on the only source of truth during a cyberattack –
network traffic. Only traffic on the wire – whether in private data centers,
public clouds or enterprise environments – reveals the truth with complete
fidelity and independence. Low-fidelity perimeter security only shows what
you’ve already seen, not the hidden attacks that were missed. Instead of
traditional payload inspection, we use AI, machine learning and behavioral
traffic analysis to expose the fundamental behaviors of attackers as they spy,
spread, and steal in the network – even in encrypted traffic. For more
details, see [https://vectra.ai/how-it-works](https://vectra.ai/how-it-works).

------
menloschool
Menlo School | Atherton, CA | ONSITE, Full-Time |
[https://www.menloschool.org](https://www.menloschool.org)

Are you looking for better work/life balance? Do you wish your job had a more
positive impact on people's lives? Come join the Tech Department of Menlo
School, one of the top independent schools in the country. Menlo enrolls
approximately 800 students in grades 6-12 and we're located in the heart of
Silicon Valley, close to Caltrain and Stanford. Our 8-person technology team
is currently looking for a Senior Web Engineer who loves writing code and
finding creative and innovative ways to improve the lives of teachers,
students, parents, and alumni.

This role is ideal for a web generalist who likes autonomy, cares about the
user experience, is comfortable working on the frontend (HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, jQuery) as well as the backend (object oriented PHP, MySQL, REST
APIs), and enjoys being part of a friendly team of tech experts. There's no
teaching required for this position and Menlo invests heavily in your
professional growth.

Some of our perks and benefits: your own private office (with a door),
flexibility on gear and software that makes you productive, generous time off
and flexible work hours, free lunch while school is in session, competitive
salary, comprehensive benefits package, generous retirement contributions, on-
campus child care center, and much more.

To apply or learn more, please see our job description at
[https://www.menloschool.org/employment-
openings.php?p=job%2F...](https://www.menloschool.org/employment-
openings.php?p=job%2Fo4Shafw7)

Any questions? Email Gabe at gabe@menloschool.org

------
max_morlocke
FiniteState | Senior Fullstack Engineer, Senior Data Engineer | Columbus, OH |
ONSITE | [https://finitestate.io](https://finitestate.io)

FiniteState is rapidly emerging from stealth to help healthcare providers,
retailers, and more to help secure IoT environments. We can identify more
devices in network than any competitor and can perform better quality risk
analysis by linking disparate data sources and an extremely robust firmware
reverse engineering practice. We’ve found product market fit and are working
rapidly to get the product ready to scale. We need help improving our data
models, pipelines, and just in general building compelling, easy to use
features. We use JavaScript on both ends in a modern, serverless AWS
environment. We’re doing all of this in Columbus, OH and are currently only
looking for locals or people who want to bring their startup and development
chops back home to the Midwest. If you're curious to know more about how we
analyze risk, there's a report on our analysis of Huawei devices right on the
frontpage; there are no forms to fill out to read it.

------
polinafrantseva
Merantix | {Machine Intelligence, Software, Frontend, Clojure} Engineer |
Berlin | Full-Time, Internship, Onsite, Visa assistance |
[https://www.merantix.com](https://www.merantix.com)

Merantix conceptualizes, builds and scales AI ventures. Our team is made up of
entrepreneurs, scientists, physicians and engineers from premier universities
in Europe and North America. Many of us have PhDs and work experience at top
tech companies. We’re based in Europe’s startup capital, Berlin, and are
growing quickly!

Our Automotive Team is solving the data challenge for self-driving cars, by
automatically filtering, categorizing and evaluating raw sensor data.
Currently hiring Data Engineers and Product Managers.

    
    
      * Work at the unique intersection of robotics, machine learning and big data    processing
    
    
      * Immerse yourself in our mission of making self-driving cars a reality
    
    
      * Collaborate closely with experienced Machine Learning researchers
    

In Healthcare, we’re making breast cancer screening more efficient and safe
with Machine Learning. Currently hiring Clojure, QA and Data engineers.

    
    
      * Develop an impactful and technically challenging medical application in ClojureScript and Clojure
    
      * Join a team of experienced Clojurists who are happy to mentor you
    
      * Have a tight and efficient feedback-loop with physicians (we have two)
    
      * Interface with our Machine Learning models.
    

Furthermore, we are always looking for Machine Intelligence Engineers to join
our core team.

Have a look at our job openings here:
[https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

------
spamagnet
EventBooking | Cloud Operations Engineer | Knoxville, TN | Full-time | ONSITE
| [https://www.eventbooking.com/](https://www.eventbooking.com/)

At EventBooking, Cloud Operations is responsible for both facilitating
internal development efforts and maintaining site reliability for our line-of-
business software as a service products. This position will work closely with
all other teams to optimize performance and security on our infrastructure,
and to assist incident management in the production environments. Key
responsibilities for this role include facilitating application upgrades,
building infrastructure enhancements, and managing ongoing tasks.

Responsibilities include implementing or contributing to

● Configuration and infrastructure management with tools like Terraform

● Executing and troubleshooting SaaS application deployment procedures

● Development of and continual improvement of automation and procedures

● Analysing and supporting infrastructure in AWS

● Monitoring system performance and recommend corrective action.

● Documenting current environment and ongoing maintenance of documentation

● Collaborate with product owners, developers, and support staff to ensure
continuous and reliable delivery of service

------
Arcesium
Arcesium | Distributed Systems Engineer | Infrastructure Engineer | Sales
Engineer | Software Engineer | Technical Relationship Manager | New York, NY |
Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

Arcesium is a post-trade technology and professional services firm. We offer a
new way for hedge fund managers to scale their business while maintaining
control of critical non-investment activities. Arcesium combines a
comprehensive and fully-integrated technology platform with a team of
experienced hedge fund professionals to solve the most complex post-trade
challenges of asset managers. From real-time integration with order management
systems to robust and automated oversight of third-party administrators,
Arcesium offers managers an elegant, unified, and expert solution for their
entire post-trade process.

Arcesium is hiring the for following roles:

\- Distributed Systems Engineer \- Infrastructure Engineer \- Sales Engineer
\- Software Engineer \- Technical Relationship Manager

To learn more about these positions, please visit our
[https://arcesium.com/careers.html](https://arcesium.com/careers.html).

To be considered, please send your resume to careers@arcesium.com.

------
sudonim
Customer.io | Engineering roles | Remote |
[https://customer.io/careers/](https://customer.io/careers/)

We’re working to make Customer.io the default choice for any internet business
to deliver great, automated customer experiences at scale. Customer.io is used
by over 1200 businesses to create continuity after a person leaves a website
or mobile app. Every message (receipts, win-backs, and on-boarding) across
every channel (email, push, sms and more) can be managed and measured in
Customer.io.

Front End: Ember.js
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/customerio/jobs/1698749](https://boards.greenhouse.io/customerio/jobs/1698749)

Back End: Golang
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/customerio/jobs/1608568](https://boards.greenhouse.io/customerio/jobs/1608568)

Site Reliability Engineer: Google Cloud
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/customerio/jobs/1605977](https://boards.greenhouse.io/customerio/jobs/1605977)

------
MarkCB1
Chartboost | Software Engineer, Scala (Senior and mid level positions) | San
Francisco, CA and Barcelona, Spain | Onsite | Full-Time My name is Mark and
I'm looking to grow my Ad Serving team here at Chartboost! We are currently
looking to hire for our San Francisco and Barcelona offices, and we are open
to considering relocation for interested candidates. We are looking for
passionate backend engineers who love Scala and typed functional programming
(cats, cats-effect, http4s, akka-http, shapeless) to join our team and help us
build the best advertising platform for mobile developers. You'll work on a
system that processes tens of thousands of requests per second and conducts a
real-time auction to find and deliver the most effective ads from the
Chartboost Network. The team's working on some exciting initiatives! Please
find the job descriptions listed below and apply directly.

SF: [https://grnh.se/09b0d5061](https://grnh.se/09b0d5061) Barcelona:
[https://grnh.se/388158c11](https://grnh.se/388158c11)

------
kylixz
Chesapeake Technology International | Lead Software Engineers, QA Engineers,
Signals Experts | MD, VA, CA, CO | REMOTE, Onsite US ONLY [http://www.ctic-
inc.com](http://www.ctic-inc.com)

Chesapeake Technology a 50 person DoD R&D company supporting remote work with
locations in Denver, MD, VA, and CA. We're looking for software, QA, and
DevOps engineers with interest in SDR’s, networking, and visualization. We’re
primarily a JVM shop integrating sensors and equipment into a 3D GIS tool for
RF modeling and analysis that runs on Android, Web, and Desktop. We’re pushing
hard for government open source! I’ve worked everything from CRDT’s to OpenGL
shaders to even sewing sensors into a vest. Lots of opportunities to learn
including graduate education and self-directed training. CTI just hosted an
internal conference where all of the engineers got together at a game house
and learned more about each other while trying to integrate SDR's with new
wearable technology. We're looking for people that are passionate about RF and
GIS and want to work in small teams. Schedules are flexible and we rely on
tools to work asynchronously.

Quick vid to get a feel for what myself and other employees think:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QcxA_8EdSk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QcxA_8EdSk)

We won't whiteboard you. Check out the open sites below and apply closest to
you:
[https://ctic.hua.hrsmart.com/hr/ats/JobSearch/viewAll](https://ctic.hua.hrsmart.com/hr/ats/JobSearch/viewAll)

Mention HN if you apply and you can reach out to me directly with sturner @
our domain.

------
kirushik
Parity Technologies | Berlin, Germany | Remote / Onsite | Full-time

Parity Technologies builds blockchain software in Rust. We're probably the
only team in the world successfully reimplementing both Bitcoin, Ethereum and
ZCash nodes from scratch. We only do opensource development, and are
practicing Programmer Anarchy ([https://www.parity.io/engineering-at-parity-
what-its-like/](https://www.parity.io/engineering-at-parity-what-its-like/))
as our main development methodology. We're currently focusing on Parity
Substrate, our framework/toolkit for building blockchains in Rust, and are
growing steadily.

We have quite some positions open currently:
[https://www.parity.io/jobs/#jobs](https://www.parity.io/jobs/#jobs)

Most interesting ones (from my subjective perspective) are: \- Blockchain
Runtime Engineer — build prototypes and PoCs to grow an ecosystem around
Substrate; [https://www.parity.io/jobs/#berlin-blockchain-runtime-
engine...](https://www.parity.io/jobs/#berlin-blockchain-runtime-engineer) \-
Internal Tools Developer — be a self-driven one-man product team to design,
build and deploy our internal automation; [https://www.parity.io/jobs/#berlin-
internal-tools-developer](https://www.parity.io/jobs/#berlin-internal-tools-
developer) \- Security Engineer — well, you'll be breaking software, protocols
and networking full-time; [https://www.parity.io/jobs/#berlin-security-
engineer](https://www.parity.io/jobs/#berlin-security-engineer)

------
wehriam
Bunch | Full-Stack Developer | New York |
[https://bunchenterprise.com/](https://bunchenterprise.com/) | Onsite | Visa
sponsorship available

Bunch builds video applications for the world’s largest companies. Millions of
people communicate using our technology every day.

We are profitable, 100% employee owned, and developer driven. Our team leans
heavily on React, and projects often include cutting edge server technologies
- think time series databases, IPFS, and IoT - to offer features for a market
with unique, large-scale challenges.

We focus on a stable of core products and often extend them to customer
specifications. We have recently developed applications that use drones to
assess disaster sites for insurance companies, distributed systems that move
huge amounts of video data across high-security networks and web interfaces
that give financial organizations real-time insight on what’s happening behind
markets. We value elegance in implementation and invest heavily in the user
experience.

The Bunch offices are in the East Village, one of NYC's most historic and
exciting neighborhoods and near many public transportation options.

We believe people do their best work when challenged, excited, and well-
rested. Excellence in execution forms the bedrock of our organization, and we
understand that developers, like professional athletes, need collaboration and
support to perform at the highest level.

Email me with any questions at - johnwehr (at) bunchenterprise (dot) com - I'd
love to hear from you.

Apply here:
[https://bunch.freshteam.com/jobs](https://bunch.freshteam.com/jobs)

------
pollett
DataCamp | Devops Engineer, Engineering Lead, Full Stack Javascript Engineer |
London, Leuven (Belgium) | Full-time | Visa assistance | Stock options |
[https://www.datacamp.com](https://www.datacamp.com)

DataCamp is building the future of data science education. Our students get
real hands-on experience by completing self-paced, interactive data science
courses from the best instructors in the world, right in the browser. In fact,
millions of students around the world have completed over 90 million DataCamp
exercises to date.

[https://www.datacamp.com](https://www.datacamp.com) is looking for all levels
of engineer to work across the business across node/rails/python, Devops
engineer to work with AWS, Kong, Terraform, microservices

Small squad model, rapidly growing company currently around 80 people, great
time to make a difference and be part of the companies future, big conference
budget, frequent company travel to work with your team, lunches provided!

Apply at: [https://grnh.se/7e1e79de1](https://grnh.se/7e1e79de1)

------
netrias
Netrias (www.netrias.com) | Washington, D.C. Metro Area | Full-time | ONSITE
(Flexible) | VISA | Can sponsor visas Netrias is a fast-growing Artificial
Intelligence (AI) company that specializes in boosting expert’s performance
with machines. We are at the forefront in applying AI in the life sciences to
more rapidly generate breakthroughs.

Netrias is working on the development of novel machine and deep learning
algorithms to integrate and analyze large datasets in the life sciences. We
are seeking a talented Senior Data Scientist with a background in biology or
Senior Bioinformatician with a strong data science background that can lead
and contribute to the development of machine learning algorithms and
technologies for biomarker discovery. You will be working directly with the
Chief Data Scientist in defining and executing the AI capabilities of the
company. See our job ad for more details:

Senior Data Scientist / Bioinformatician:
[http://www.netrias.com/careers/](http://www.netrias.com/careers/)

I am the hiring manager - feel free to reach out to me here or at
employment@netrias.com.

------
TheCloudlessSky
ProcedureFlow | Full Stack Developer | Saint John, NB, Canada | ONSITE |
REMOTE in Eastern Canada | Full-Time |
[https://procedureflow.com](https://procedureflow.com)

ProcedureFlow allows you to turn your company's procedures and expert
information into small, hyperlinked flowcharts that are easy to follow and
maintain.

ProcedureFlow has a lot of great paying customers that consider us vital to
their business. We're growing our development team as we start to scale. We've
more than doubled our revenue and staff in the last year and are close to
Series A funding.

Our technology stack includes: ASP.NET MVC, C#, Postgres, Redis, Node,
Terraform, and AWS.

We're looking for someone who has:

    
    
      • A demonstrated mastery of building cloud-based web apps in ASP.NET MVC/C#.
      • Experience as a generalist working on both the frontend, backend, and anything it takes to solve problems and delight users.
      • Pride in working on projects to successful completion involving a wide variety of technologies and systems.
      • The ability to stitch together many different services and processes together even if they have not worked with them before.
      • Empathy with their users and are stewards of crafting great experiences.
      • Skills for upholding best practices in engineering, security, and design.
    

Interested? Send us your resume, GitHub profile, or anything you'd like to
showcase: [https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/full-stack-
developer](https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/full-stack-developer)

I'm a co-founder and the VP of Product Development. Happy to answer any
questions!

------
albiorix
Storygize | Software Engineer | Newbury Park (CA), Playa Vista (CA) | Full-
time | Onsite | [https://www.storygize.com](https://www.storygize.com)

Storygize partners with brands and agencies to scale native advertising into a
more strategic and measurable part of the media mix. We deliver highly
targeted native ad campaigns that generate awareness, engage relevant buyers
and maximize ROI.

We are looking for full stack software engineers (all levels) who are
passionate about clean and simple code. You will work with an awesome team of
software engineers and product managers to develop Ad Tech solutions for the
online advertising space.

Requirements:

\- Strong JVM background \- Passionate about clean and simple code \-
Experience with automated testing \- Experience with Relational Databases \-
Experience with NoSQL Datastores \- Experience implementing REST services \-
Good OO Design and Development skills

Great to have:

\- Experience with Scala \- Experience with Javascript / ReactJS \- Experience
with machine learning \- Experience with UI/UX \- Experience with TDD \-
Experience with AWS \- Experience with Agile/Scrum/Extreme Programming

Please contact careers@storygize.com

------
emily_mikailli
Signifyd | Belfast, Northern Ireland | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer,
DevOps Engineer, Infrastructure Engineer

[https://www.signifyd.com/careers/belfast/](https://www.signifyd.com/careers/belfast/)

Our engineers build systems that catch bad guys. Using all available payment,
user, and machine data, we have to separate legitimate credit card
transactions from fraudulent in under 400ms. That means doing just-in-time
mash-ups of internal data with external APIs and reducing it all into a single
score with a few critical insights for end-users.

To solve this problem, we're looking for world-class engineers who are eager
to learn, adopt, and contribute to a reactive style of programming. The tools
you build will immediately impact the 5000+ merchants that already rely on
Signifyd to help them grow without fear of fraud.

Our stack: Java, Python, Cassandra, MySQL, Solr, Apache Spark, Play!
framework, Linux, Docker, AWS

Read about our growth in Belfast here: [https://syncni.com/view/2553/raj-
ramanand-signifyd-ceo-and-c...](https://syncni.com/view/2553/raj-ramanand-
signifyd-ceo-and-co-founder-on-belfast-s-building-culture)

Apply here:
[https://www.signifyd.com/careers/](https://www.signifyd.com/careers/)

PS: Some of our awards include * Best Company Culture, Entrepreneur Magazine *
Fraud Innovation Firm of the Year, Finance Monthly * 50 Most Promising
Startups, Bloomberg * Best Places to Work in the Bay Area, 2016-2019 * Inc
Magazine Best Places to Work, 2017-2019, Forbes FinTech 50

------
ewa-at-zendesk
Zendesk | [https://www.zendesk.com/](https://www.zendesk.com/) | Principal
Engineer | Dublin, Ireland | Full-time | Onsite

At Zendesk we believe that a Principal Engineer is someone who steers the
organization away from disastrous mistakes and enables us to accomplish better
and greater things. You break new ground, set long term priorities and
coordinate problem solving across multiple teams, with company-wide impact.
You level up senior technical staff and provide thought leadership across
engineering. You focus on software architecture more than on product delivery.
If that sounds like the kind of impact you want to make, let's chat!

Two teams in Zendesk's Dublin hub are looking for Principal Engineers to help
take our products to the next level. We're a SaaS B2B company, we serve more
than 125,000 paid customer accounts, we operate worldwide and we have all the
stuff you’d expect from a tech company - competitive pay, stock, benefits,
beautiful office, snacks, and more. We also have a culture deeply dedicated to
helping our staff keep a proper work-life balance.

Principal Engineer - Scalability (Talk Product):
[http://bit.ly/2JgIFj8](http://bit.ly/2JgIFj8) \- Talk is a complex real-time
application that needs to be robust, scalable and maintainable.

Principal Engineer - Data Pipelines (Explore product):
[http://bit.ly/2YoSDVW](http://bit.ly/2YoSDVW) \- You will create innovative
software on a large, rapidly growing and successful application focused on
Analytics.

Go ahead and apply through the links or you can also email me at
ezajac@zendesk.com for more info!

------
naftaliharris
SentiLink | Software Engineer (backend, platform, infra, machine learning,
data science) | ONSITE | San Francisco, CA | sentilink.com

SentiLink prevents synthetic fraud, an emerging fraud vector in which
fraudsters open accounts using name/DOB/SSN combinations that don't correspond
to real people. Our partners include top ten US banks, fintechs, and
alternative lenders. We're backed by investors including Andreessen Horowitz,
Max Levchin (Affirm CEO/PayPal Co-Founder), and former presidents/CEO's of
Visa, Transunion, HSBC, and Citi.

We recently closed a $14M Series A [1] and are hiring software engineers to
help us build our identity platform. Our tech stack uses Go (for the API part)
and Python (for the ML part) on k8s and the work involves a lot of complex and
sensitive data.

Please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/sentilink](https://jobs.lever.co/sentilink).

[1] [https://businessinsider.com/synthetic-fraud-detection-
startu...](https://businessinsider.com/synthetic-fraud-detection-startup-
sentilink-raises-14-million-2019-3)

------
AdamN
AWS Developer Tools | Seattle | Developer | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://aws.amazon.com/products/developer-
tools/](https://aws.amazon.com/products/developer-tools/)

AWS Dev Tools builds the tools that we all use for software development and
CI/CD ... at least some of them :-). I'm leading a team (CodeStar) of
impassioned developers trying to re-invent how we create, release, and iterate
on software quickly and safely.

We're looking for engineers to build this out! If you have experience with
different languages (Python, Go, Java, Node, etc...), different platforms
(Linux, iOS/Android, MacOS, Web Apps), different workflow tools (JIRA, Circle
CI, Pivotal Tracker, etc...), different organizations (startups, enterprises,
governments, universities), I'd like to hear from you.

I come from a startup background and the rest of the team has varied skills -
you will learn ALOT here. I'm also interested in talking to Product Managers
or UX people with a strong interest in tools for building and shipping
software.

Email me (Adam) a resume (or similar): adnelso @at amazon.com

------
dkuebric
FullStory | Productivity Engineer (& more) | Remote and Onsite | Atlanta, GA

My team (platform engineering) is looking for a teammate who's passionate
about developer tooling and time-to-deploy. As our engineering organization
grows, so do the opportunities for high-leverage improvements in engineering
productivity across the organization. From build and deploy optimization to
chatbots that eliminate daily chores, investment in developer tooling makes
teammates grateful and helps customers get improvements faster. If you like to
scratch your own itch with tools to make your job easier, faster, or just more
pleasant, then this may be the job for you. (If you have questions, please
drop me a note: dk @ company-web-domain.)

\--

FullStory’s mission is to improve user experiences on the web. We’re
accomplishing this mission daily by providing a platform that allows
developers and product teams to automatically collect ultra high definition
analytics from their sites, then make those analytics available through a
powerful search engine, pixel-perfect session playback, and machine learning
insights.

FullStory is a remote-friendly, hyper-growth SaaS company based out of
Atlanta. The work environment we've cultivated is aligned around our three
watchwords: clarity, empathy, and bionics. We value high-quality/low-ego
collaboration and use automation to eliminate toil in daily work. If that
sounds good to you, join us!

\--

We're also hiring for a number of other roles in engineering, including Rust
and Golang development, as well as product, sales, ...! Please submit via our
jobs page: [https://www.fullstory.com/jobs/](https://www.fullstory.com/jobs/)

------
cstrasen
MEDIGO | Berlin | fulltime | senior full stack developer | onsite | visa |
relocation | internships

    
    
      Senior Full Stack Developer (go, react) -> https://grnh.se/3e42c14e1
      

We are 60 ppl, trying to do our part in fixing healthcare world wide in B2B
and B2C with our international treatments marketplace and insurance products.
Using go and react in a not-too-granular service architecture with docker for
a few years, we are looking for smart and capable individuals that like to
work on the full stack. We are building internal- and external-facing software
in the health-insurance space. features:

    
    
      mature & cross-functional team
      solid CI/CD/chatops pipeline
      20% time for own projects
      trunk development model w. feature flags
      company sports events (beach volleyball, gym- and marathon-teams ..)
      learning culture, hack-teams, fun-force, rooftop gardening ..
      any hardware/software/tools you need
      relocation/sign-on bonus
      blue card sponsoring
      office in the heart of Berlin with practical commute and cheap, good food options around

------
whisperai
Whisper.ai | Firmware Engineer, Embedded Android Engineer, Embedded Audio DSP
Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite

Whisper.ai is building the world’s first noise cancelling hearing aid system:
it analyzes your audio in real time, automatically filtering out noise and
amplifying the sounds you want to hear. Unlike traditional hearing aids, which
simply amplify everything in the room, Whisper amplifies the person you’re
listening to based on millions of audio prints it learns over time so it’s
able to pick out who you’re listening to, even in the noisiest restaurant.

Based in San Francisco, Whisper is lucky to have the support of great
investors including Sequoia Capital, First Round Capital, LUX Ventures, and
more.

We're currently around 25 people and hoping to bring on a few more critical
technical hires before starting clinical trials in a few months. It's an
opportune time to join something small, with huge potential in a pretty sleepy
industry. If you're interested, check out our job openings:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/whisperai](https://boards.greenhouse.io/whisperai)

------
historian1066
Tundra.com | Frontend, Backend, Fullstack | Zurich, Switzerland & San
Francisco | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.tundra.com](https://www.tundra.com)

Tundra is reimagining wholesale with a frictionless marketplace that allows
independent businesses to freely transact, scale and thrive. We sell and
deliver product directly from US and Canadian brands to savvy businesses
around the world, and around the corner. By eliminating transaction fees and
markups, we empower our community of buyers and suppliers to keep reinvesting
in their growth.

We're a venture-backed startup attacking a big problem and we take a first
principles approach to building software in the logistics, finance, and
ecommerce domains. We're scaling quickly and growing our team in both San
Francisco and Zurich, Switzerland.

What we are looking for:

* Proactive, passionate and have the needed perseverance for creating great software in imperfect world

* Track record in scaling of complex software systems

Email us at careers@tundra.com or apply through AngelList:
[https://www.angel.co/tundra](https://www.angel.co/tundra)

------
jeremywmadison
Audentio | Madison, WI | Back-End Developer, Graphic Designer, UI/UX Designer
| Remote, Onsite | [https://audent.io](https://audent.io)

We are a digital design and development agency with a passion for helping our
clients build their communities. Our team thrives on new challenges, and our
company culture promotes continuous improvement and learning. We have built a
diverse portfolio, and are proud of the accomplishments we’ve achieved.

Our company has worked with many impressive, diverse companies in the internet
industry including Yahoo (Rivals, Yahoo Sports), MacRumors, Space.com/Tom’s
Hardware, Worldstar Hip Hop, cPanel, SolusVM, Taser, Schine (Star-Made),
GrassCity, Quantum Entanglement Entertainment, (Scott Pilgrim vs The World,
The Chronicles of Riddick, Pacific Rim) and many others. From local to
international, corporations to indie start-ups, our clients span the globe and
keep our projects interesting.

We are a team of designers and developers that is drawing fast attention from
many companies, and we need your help.

Please reach out to jobs@audentio.com and include "HN: " in the subject.

------
asparagui
QuarkWorks | Columbia, Missouri, USA | Full-time | Onsite | Mobile Developer,
Designer

We make mobile applications for companies big and small. Chances are, you've
already used one of our apps!

We are looking to add more full time developers and designers in Columbia, MO!

[https://quarkworks.co/careers/](https://quarkworks.co/careers/)

Fill out the form at the URL above, or email hiring@quarkworks.co directly.

------
dbRM
OpSourced | DevOps Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE | Hiring Junior to Senior
Levels

[https://opsourced.com](https://opsourced.com)

OpSourced is a team of DevOps Experts providing DevOps-as-a-Service, Lift &
Shift Operations, and project based DevOps consulting services for companies
around the globe. We give our customers the ability to reach out to us like
they would an internal DevOps team.

You'll work with all the major cloud providers and on-prem solutions, while
managing fleets of instances and containers, along with their automation,
orchestration, monitoring, and alert response. If you've ever wanted to work
at a scale that few companies do, you'll find the right challenge here with
us!

Minimum Qualifications :

* Proficient in Ruby, Python, Elixir, Java, or Javascript

* Experience with config management or automation frameworks. (i.e. Ansible / Terraform / Puppet / Capistrano)

* Experience maintaining production infrastructure in a Linux Environment.

* Strong DevOps experience and Customer Service mindset.

* Self Motivated and Diligent.

* Ability to participate in on-call/pager rotation.

* U.S. Residents Only.

Interested? Tell us what you can bring to the team by emailing
hiring@opsourced.com !

------
lvbreda
Beekeeper | Growth Backend Engineer | ONSITE (Zurich, Switzerland) | Full-time

Beekeeper is a fast growing SaaS company disrupting the way 2 billion people
working “out in the field” communicate within their companies. Are you eager
to shape the future of traditional industries like hospitality, retail,
manufacturing or transportation using latest mobile technology? We are looking
for the most talented and passionate individuals that love to work in
demanding and international environments.

As a Back-end Software Engineer in the Growth team you will be responsible for
figuring out ways to scale our acquisition channels and run growth experiments
to increase user activation and retention on a regular basis in close
cooperation with our product and engineering team. The ideal candidate has a
full-stack developer profile, with a specialisation in backend.

Technologies Used: Python, Java, Node.js, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker,
Vue.js, Objective-C/Swift, Kotlin

Find more here :
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/beekeeper/jobs/1679583](https://boards.greenhouse.io/beekeeper/jobs/1679583)

------
etflogic
ETFLogic | Quantitative Research and Development | New York, NY | ONSITE |
www.etflogic.com | Full Time

ETFLogic is a financial technology company providing quantitative tools, data
and analytics to the ETF ecosystem. We help our clients: ETF Issuers, Asset
Managers, RIAs, FA and Corporates - make better investment decisions with
Exchange Traded Funds and grow their assets. ETFs hold in excess of $5
trillion in assets globally. That number is projected to reach $30tr by 2030.
Investor demand continues to drive innovation and complexity in the ETF
landscape.

Our goal is to bring order and automation to the complex world of ETFs.

We have a few roles open:

1\. Quantitative Researcher: to further development in key areas of our
business: intra-day fair-value pricing of ETFs, portfolio construction and
optimization, fixed-income pricing, factor and style analysis, liquidity
analysis. Prior finance experience in these areas is preferred.

2\. Frontend Developer: Focused on building a rich UI/UX in React.

3\. Technical Sales: Working with our clients to simplify their workflows with
our web platform and analytics.

Our tech stack is comprised of JavaScript, React, Python and AWS

Please reach out with your resume: info at etflogic dot io.

------
spreetailnick
Spreetail | Front End | Back End | Data Engineers | Omaha/Lincoln, NE

We build an in-house solution to power our eCommerce company. If working in a
fast-paced, collaborative environment that throws new challenges at you on a
daily basis..Spreetail is your next home.

What our teams do..Develop high quality, distributed software that is scalable
| Facilitate the flow of products and orders for a growing number of
Marketplaces through which we sell | Actively working to grow our solutions
and solve challenges around scalability and distributed workflows | Leveraging
new technologies and practices such as .NET Core, Kubernetes, Azure,
Microservices Architecture, and continuous integration and deployment | EDI
Integration | Security Practices

Interested in learning more about our environment and culture? Reach out to me
on LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/nick-
sanders-10579374/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nick-sanders-10579374/)
[https://about.spreetail.com/careers](https://about.spreetail.com/careers)

------
ninetax
Culture Biosciences | Software Engineer | South San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
Fulltime |
[https://www.culturebiosciences.com/](https://www.culturebiosciences.com/)

Come write software to make cell cultures grow in custom made robots! We're a
16 person startup, we build our own hardware in our own lab and we need a
great addition to our software team of 3 to help keep the cells, robots, and
customers happy.

This can involve writing software at all levels of the stack. No specific
experience required other than writing good software and being curious.

I joined 4 months ago and I can not emphasize enough how much fun it has been.
The people are kind and trustful, the environment is one of curiosity and
exploration, and I always look forward to going to work.

If you're interested in chatting send me an email:
satshabad@culturebiosciences.com

Here's the full hiring post:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cultureroboticscom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cultureroboticscom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAHJERNKeFJzd2c)

------
MarkMc
McLaren College | Bangalore, India | Online Teacher of Software Development |
REMOTE

We are a small online coding school looking for an online teacher. You will be
teaching mobile app development using Dart/Flutter and/or Java/Android. Your
role will involve:

a) Teaching live, online classes via Zoom - kind of like this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ot34RaPd5g4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ot34RaPd5g4)

b) Monitoring the school's Slack channels and answering student homework
questions

c) Overseeing student teams as they build real-world projects for clients on
UpWork.com

Required:

1\. Excellent proficiency in English, both written and spoken

2\. Excellent knowledge of Java or Javascript

3\. 3 years work experience in an object-oriented language

Preferred:

1\. Teaching experience

2\. Experience with Dart/Flutter or Kotlin/Android

Hours:

40 hours per week. Our students are in India so you will need to be available
to work 8 hours sometime between 7:30 am and 10 pm, India time, Monday to
Friday. For example if you are in the UK then you will likely be working 8:30
am to 4:30 pm UK time; if you are in Melbourne, Australia then your workday
will be more like 1 pm to 9 pm, Melbourne time.

Please send job applications to mark.mclaren@mclarencollege.in

~~~
random42
I'd love to be involved, unfortunately the technology set are not my forte.

------
thwi
F5 Networks | Full-time | REMOTE (US ONLY) / ONSITE (Seattle)

We're a small team with a lot of autonomy who work on solutions for
instrumentation and lifecycle management of virtual environments. Combining
declarative infrastructure automation, task-driven UIs, and realtime metrics,
we provide solutions to automate boilerplate tasks and surface pertinent data
to our users so that their time and effort is preserved.

\---------------------------------------------

Full-Stack Developer (REMOTE US or ONSITE Seattle):

We're looking for a full-stack developer to design, test, and implement end-
to-end features encompassing frontend web apps and backend APIs.

Stack includes Javascript / ES6+, react/redux, node; considering typescript,
golang, rust

[https://ffive.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/f5jobs/job/F5-Towe...](https://ffive.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/f5jobs/job/F5-Tower/Full-Stack-JavaScript-Developer_RP1014105)

\---------------------------------------------

DevOps Engineer (ONSITE Seattle):

We're looking for a devops engineer to manage CI/CD pipelines, build and
maintain scalable systems architectures for logging / metrics ingestion,
deploy systems automation, and more.

Stack includes AWS/GCP, QEMU/KVM, postgres, redis, elasticsearch, dynamodb

[https://ffive.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/f5jobs/job/F5-Towe...](https://ffive.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/f5jobs/job/F5-Tower/Sr-DevOps-Cloud-Engineer_RP1014103-1)

------
JED3
Pathlight | Software Engineers | SF | full-time | onsite |
[https://pathlight.com](https://pathlight.com)

Pathlight (pathlight.com) was founded by two entrepreneurs who wanted to
tackle a challenging and unsolved problem: managing people every day is really
hard and no one has built software to help. After selling their last company
to Yelp, they started noticing that managers in every department were
struggling, regardless of how experienced they were. Engineering managers
weren't able to flag, diagnose, and manage anomalous behavior. Sales and
Customer Service managers had 20 tabs open in their browser just to figure out
was going on. Every single one of them was reinventing the wheel and their
teams were suffering because of it. After all, who hasn't had a bad or
stressed or too busy manager?

Trey and Alex realized that, for the first time, there's enough data available
for software to help intelligently manage people. The idea for Pathlight was
born.

We're at this exciting inflection point – we've shipped product, have users
that love us, and have just raised our Series A from a Top VC, but the team is
still super small, with a lot of opportunity for ownership and leadership.
Joining Pathlight now means becoming part of the founding team of engineers,
each of whom will have a massive impact on the product, platform, engineering
culture, and company itself.

Front-End: React, Redux

Back-End: Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Docker, AWS

We're pragmatic about using the right tool for the task at hand.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pathlight](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pathlight)

------
gtaylor
Reddit ([https://www.reddit.com](https://www.reddit.com)) | Site Reliability
Engineer | Onsite (SF + Dublin, Ireland) or Remote (US only)

“The front page of the internet," Reddit brings over 330 million people
together each month through their common interests, inviting them to share,
vote, comment, and create across thousands of communities.

Reddit is in the process of expanding our Infrastructure team, ramping up our
first office in Europe (hello, Dublin!) and continuing to lean into building a
more distributed team (over a third of our team is located outside of SF).
We'd love to have your help in building and operating one of the most
trafficked sites in the world.

While we are looking for folks with a variety of Infrastructure, incident
response, and development backgrounds, some of our most urgent needs include:
High-scale Kafka dev and operations experience, deep Kubernetes (admin/dev)
experience, deep Cassandra operational experience, and service mesh/proxy
experience. If you have any one of those, please consider applying! If you do
not, please consider applying!

* Dublin, Ireland: [https://grnh.se/f141bdb71](https://grnh.se/f141bdb71)

* Remote (US): [https://grnh.se/8c7e5d011](https://grnh.se/8c7e5d011)

* SF: [https://grnh.se/93eec9c21](https://grnh.se/93eec9c21)

We also have tons of other openings across all sorts of functions if you
aren't an SRE:
[https://www.redditinc.com/careers](https://www.redditinc.com/careers)

------
skipwalker
Voyant Inc. | DevSecOps Engineer | Austin, TX | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[http://www.planwithvoyant.com](http://www.planwithvoyant.com)

Voyant is seeking a talented DevSecOps Engineer to utilize a variety of best
practice tools and methods such as cybersecurity software, threat modelling
and risk assessments to detect and analyze threats. The successful candidate
will have expertise with virtualized Linux environments, along with experience
building, configuring, and maintaining production deployments.

Requirements: \- Experience with cloud monitoring tools, such as Datadog

\- Experience maintaining production web deployments.

\- Up-to-date knowledge of cybersecurity threats, current best practices and
latest software.

\- Experience identifying suspicious events in corporate or production
environments

\- Automation scripting language experience (Especially Python).

\- Must like dogs.

Additional Ideal Experience: \- Experience with SOC 2 compliance, PCI
compliance or similar

\- Experience or familiarity with Java application servers and servlet
containers (Tomcat).

What we offer: \- A fun and relaxed environment in a small but profitable, and
stable company.

\- Highly competitive salary.

\- Full family medical and dental insurance.

Sorry, no sponsorship available.

E-mail: jobs@planwithvoyant.com

------
blfletcher
EyeLevel.ai | Denver, CO | Onsite |
[https://www.eyelevel.ai](https://www.eyelevel.ai)

EyeLevel.ai is the first native conversational marketing platform and global
publishing network comprised of digital assistants and chatbots. The
EyeLevel.ai platform brings together advanced Natural Language Processing
(NLP), with proprietary data modeling and scoring, to ensure end users receive
marketing messages and promotions, in the context of a conversation, that feel
like recommendations from the conversational application. We're hiring a
senior frontend engineer, someone strong in redux and react with familiarity
with building a full web stack in a production cloud environment. Our ideal
candidate will grow with our company into an engineering leader and architect.

We're also hiring a data engineer with an adtech background, someone familiar
with the full adtech stack for delivering digital display ads on web and in
mobile.

benjamin.fletcher@eyelevel.ai
[https://www.keyvalues.com/eyelevel](https://www.keyvalues.com/eyelevel)

------
jrickert
The Dictionary Project | Full Stack Web Developer, IT Administrator |
Charlestone, SC | Full-time, ONSITE

The Dictionary Project is a 501(c) (3) nonprofit organization whose mission is
to assist all students in becoming good writers, active readers, creative
thinkers, and resourceful learners by providing them with their own personal
dictionary. The dictionaries are a gift to each student to use at school and
at home for years to come.

We're looking for an in-house developer to join a small team of 2-3 (plus some
outside consultants) to help us with our rebuild of our website and its
backend API and database, which helps us track donations and sponsorships
around the country. We want to have everything moved over to a modern software
stack following current best practices that will make our applications
maintainable for years to come. There are plenty more projects on the horizon
as well.

The legacy site was a custom MVC application and a WordPress installation on a
WIMP stack, while the new site is being built on Magento and will be deployed
on modern cloud infrastructure. We also have some code that runs on .NET and
SQL Server, with an Angular 6 frontend, so experience with that is a plus.
There is another application running Ruby on Rails in production that will be
needing some work on it soon, probably next year.

You'd also be responsible for IT administration in our small office.

Pay range is $80k-100k DOE.

For a more detailed description and to apply, visit
[https://www.dictionaryproject.org/jobs/](https://www.dictionaryproject.org/jobs/).
You can also email me directly for anything at josh {at} joshrickert.com. You
can mention you found this post on Hacker News.

------
fancyremarker
Aptible (YC S14) | Remote (North America) | Remote OK |
[https://www.aptible.com](https://www.aptible.com)

We're working to make information security a core competency of every startup.
We envision a world in which startups have access to great information
security, are empowered to focus on their business instead of on compliance,
can scale faster and more efficiently, and are confident that they're creating
quality products.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/aptible](https://www.keyvalues.com/aptible).

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer: Aptible Deploy:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/e14de4f6-9fb1-426d-8003-82b91f...](https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/e14de4f6-9fb1-426d-8003-82b91f72d1f9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- UX Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/653db0aa-6eef-4ca7-a3a1-078d5f...](https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/653db0aa-6eef-4ca7-a3a1-078d5f28ce9f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/80f4556a-73ee-428d-b2af-2c67ee...](https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/80f4556a-73ee-428d-b2af-2c67ee8c9e12?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: For Comply: JS, React, Ruby, Flow, Postgres. For Deploy: Cloud
IaaS (AWS), Docker, PostgreSQL, Redis, sqlite.

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | Rails and React engineers | Full Time | DC, SF | On-site
| [https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is 4 years old, profitable, and serves more than 700
schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United States.
We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC companies
that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions)).

We're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on Rails, Postgres) and front-end
engineers with at least 2 years of professional experience. Our current team
was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel. We're looking for people who
like having ownership of the product, and can own the process from idea to
development to deployment and maintenance. You should also believe education
is important, and really care about it.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, please reach out to careers@givecampus.com with
a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

------
comcast_snp
Comcast | Senior Software Engineers and Senior Product Managers |
Philadelphia, Boston, Denver, & Sunnyvale | Onsite | Full Time

Comcast brings together the best in media and technology. We drive innovation
to create the world's best entertainment and online experiences. As a Fortune
50 leader, we set the pace in a variety of innovative and fascinating
businesses and create career opportunities across a wide range of locations
and disciplines. We are at the forefront of change and move at an amazing
pace, thanks to our remarkable people, who bring cutting-edge products and
services to life for millions of customers every day. If you share in our
passion for teamwork, our vision to revolutionize industries and our goal to
lead the future in media and technology, we want you to fast-forward your
career at Comcast.

Comcast’s network software development team aims to revolutionize network
engineering and operations at Comcast by building an orchestration and
telemetry platform to drive consistency, eliminate manual changes, increase
network visibility, and ultimately minimize customer impacting incidents
through self-healing. We seek passionate technologists who share our
excitement for networking, software development, design, and building
delightfully intuitive, performant, and disruptive products.

More about Comcast:
[https://corporate.comcast.com/careers](https://corporate.comcast.com/careers).

Open Positions within the the network software development team:

\- Senior Software Engineers

\- Senior Product Managers

I lead the Product team for network automation/telemetry and am one of the
hiring managers. Email me if interested: andrew_mulhern@cable.comcast.com!

------
someear
Polly | Remote US or Canada | Senior Full-stack Engineers, Engineering
Manager, PM | Full-time | www.polly.ai

Polly is one of the original Slack-first companies (started in 2014). We're
well on our way to turning surveys from an HR tool to a productivity tool.
Automation & integrations, combined with a unique set of features allow us to
extend beyond HR and reach other parts of the organization. We support
hundreds of paying organizations and close to a million users.

We're undergoing a period of rapid growth (both in headcount, revenue, and
usage). We're HQ'd in Seattle, are opening an R&D center in Vancouver, and are
hiring Senior Developers anywhere in US or Canada. We're also looking for an
Engineering Manager based in Seattle, and a Product Manager.

Apply here: [https://www.polly.ai/careers#open-
positions](https://www.polly.ai/careers#open-positions) or by emailing
jobs@polly.ai

We offer medical, dental, 16 weeks paid maternity leave, generous PTO. For
remote workers we'll pay for a spot in a co-working space or help you get your
home office set up.

------
phlogisticfugu
Retina AI | Santa Monica, CA | Full-time Onsite |
[https://retina.ai/careers](https://retina.ai/careers)

At Retina, we enable businesses to tell their own data stories. We use data
science and machine learning to predict the future buying behavior of
consumers, and the types of actions that businesses can take around those
predictions. These sophisticated models are then turned into digestible
strategic insights and actionable marketing segments.

Our founding team has led data science teams at Facebook and Paypal, built and
sold companies, and built the core tech behind several startups. We are
venture-funded and looking for the next few passionate team members who want
the opportunity to transform the world.

Open Positions Include:

\- Data Scientist [https://retina.ai/positions/data-
scientist/](https://retina.ai/positions/data-scientist/)

\- Data Strategist [https://retina.ai/positions/data-
strategist/](https://retina.ai/positions/data-strategist/)

------
marius-s
Citymapper | Full-time, ONSITE, REMOTE possible, VISA (for experienced
candidates), London

We need great engineers who are up to the challenge of making cities usable.
Current mobility trends (scooters, electric bikes, cabs, …) are changing
cities - and we are helping users to find and book the best transport options
for them. \- Our multimodal transport app helps millions of people to get from
A to B in our 40 cities \- Citymapper Pass is a Mobility-as-a-Service (MaaS)
solution live in London - a transport only payment card covering all private
and public transport with a weekly subscription
([https://citymapper.com/pass](https://citymapper.com/pass)) Check out our
blog at
[https://engineering.citymapper.com](https://engineering.citymapper.com) to
get a better idea of what we are doing.

We are looking especially for: (Have a look on our careers page for a full
list) Experienced backend engineers (Python, Go, AWS, …)
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531)
Data Science Engineers (data scientist working within an engineering team)
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/40247](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/40247)
iOS Engineer
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/7972](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/7972)

You can contact me directly at marius@citymapper.com if you have any questions
(no recruiters please). Otherwise please apply through our website:
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

------
matt_fmz
Finimize | Full-Stack Engineer, Back-end Engineer, Mobile Engineer | London,
UK | Full-time | Early-stage (pre-Series A) | ONSITE

We're building a platform to equip our users with the tools and information
they need to be financially savvy.

We have a global community of 400,000 people, which we built up in 2 years
without any marketing spend. We've been featured by Apple as one of their
favourite apps as well as Forbes, Wired, Monocle. We also recently finished in
the top 3 for Product Hunt’s fintech apps of 2018.

As well as being backed by top VCs, our CEO was previously featured in Forbes
30 under 30 following a successful exit of a business at the age of 26.

We’re looking for smart Engineers with a keen eye for product. Join a strong
team and help us grow our app to become the platform anyone checks before make
a financial decision.

Tech stack: React/React Native, Relay, GraphQL, Django/Python, Kubernetes, SQL
(100% match not necessary)

Apply here [https://www.finimize.com/jobs/](https://www.finimize.com/jobs/) or
get in touch directly: matt@finimize.com

\- Matt Dalton, VP Engineering

~~~
sr2808
I receive your E-mail newsletter, do you offer remote positions?

~~~
matt_fmz
Ideally looking for Onsite, our team is developing rapidly and find it
beneficial to Engineers being onsite, but exceptions could be made if a good
match.

------
ellisd
Nuna ([https://www.nuna.com](https://www.nuna.com)) | San Francisco / DC |
Full-time | ONSITE | Visa Transfer

We build data and analytics solutions that will help shift the US healthcare
system to one based on value and quality. We partner with healthcare plans,
providers, and the government. Our technical challenges are complex and
compelling, and the work we do has the potential to impact millions of lives
positively.

Data can be a powerful driver of change—but only when it’s acted upon with
empathy. Our technology, data, and analytics solutions help healthcare payers,
and providers get the answers they need to make quality care more affordable
for millions of people.

Open positions include:

* Infrastructure Engineer

* Product Security Engineer

* Software Engineer - Data Infrastructure, Government Services (DC), Web Engineering

* UX Designer

* Product Manager, Enterprise

Jobs Board: [https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs](https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs)

Backend Tech Stack: AWS/GCP, Java, Spark, Scala, R, Python, Bash, Go

Web Tech Stack: Python backend (Django), React, Typescript

Compensation: market salary & equity. We are well funded.

Questions? Contact me directly via email: derek+hn@( our domain )

------
bchurch
GitLab | Remote only | Full time

It’s an exciting time to join GitLab. We’re a fast-growing, all-remote company
where you can contribute and make an impact from almost anywhere in the world.
You’ll be part of an ambitious, productive team that values transparency and
collaboration.

We’re hiring engineering managers, security engineers, solutions architects,
product managers, support engineers, mid-market account executives, strategic
account leaders, recruiters, and more roles in every department. Here’s our
full list of vacancies:
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

Explore a day in the life of GitLab team members from around the world:
[https://about.gitlab.com/2019/06/18/day-in-the-life-
remote-w...](https://about.gitlab.com/2019/06/18/day-in-the-life-remote-
worker/)

Want to learn more? Check out our company handbook:
[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/)

------
tomassimkus
iGeolise | Scala developers, DevOps | REMOTE, Full-Time |
[https://www.traveltimeplatform.com/](https://www.traveltimeplatform.com/)

iGeolise, Ltd. is a UK company responsible for the TravelTime Search API. It
allows people to search geo data by travel time. We have 12 full-time
employees in UK, Lithuania, Poland, Netherlands & return over a billion
requests each month for over 100 clients worldwide.

Our Search API clients can rank and sort thousands of locations by travel time
for their users. For example, when compared to traditional ‘as the crow flies’
radius search, the TravelTime Search API shows you points of interest that are
actually reachable within a 45 minute travel time using various modes of
transport. Demo of our API:
[https://app.traveltimeplatform.com/](https://app.traveltimeplatform.com/)

Our stack: Scala, Scalaz, Shapeless, Akka, Play, Ansible, ...

Open roles:

* DevOps; * R&D;

More details about roles and apply through:
[https://igeolise.recruitee.com](https://igeolise.recruitee.com)

------
ynnak
Cognii | San Francisco, CA

Cognii is an EdTech startup providing AI based conversational tutoring and
assessments technology to education and training industry.

    
    
      Leading vendor for rapidly growing AI market in education - Technavio, Global Markets Insights
      Innovation Grant Award Winner - National Science Foundation
      EdTech Innovation of the Year Awards Winner - MassTLC, Reimagine Education
      An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

We are looking for entrepreneurial candidates in the following areas:

1\. NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - Experience with natural language processing and statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis, and information extraction

2\. Web Developer/System Architect

    
    
      - Design a scalable web service architecture 
      - experience in Ruby on Rails, DBs, devops

3\. Mobile App Developer

    
    
      - iOS/Android development with experience in API integration
    

Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com

------
hugojan
Brenger.nl | Lead Frontend developer (TS/React/Redux) and Backend developer
(PHP/Symfony/AWS/Python) | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE | VISA
SPONSORSHIP

Come join Brenger as a backend or frontend developer to build the
transportation platform that solves the surprisingly unsolved problem of
shipping bulky goods economically, optimizes the utilization of vans on the
road, and reduces CO₂ emissions along the way!

Our techstack Frontend: TS/React/Redux/Redux-saga Backend: PHP/Symfony/API-
Platform, Python/Flask, AWS/Fargate/Lambda/SQS

If you're interested, drop me a line: hugojan@brenger.nl

Check out the full job listings here: * backend:
[https://brenger.recruitee.com/o/backend-developer-
php](https://brenger.recruitee.com/o/backend-developer-php) * frontend:
[https://brenger.recruitee.com/o/senior-frontend-developer-
ty...](https://brenger.recruitee.com/o/senior-frontend-developer-
typescriptreactredux)

No recruiters/No agencies/No remote

------
arusahni
SparkMeter | Full Stack Developer, Embedded Systems Engineer | Washington, DC
| Full Time, On-site |
[http://www.sparkmeter.io/en/jobs/](http://www.sparkmeter.io/en/jobs/)

We offer comprehensive low-cost power metering solutions for everything from
rural micro-grids to existing urban central grid utilities. Our products help
make access to electricity possible in hard-to-reach places and underserved
markets. As a Software Engineer, you will design, build, and maintain our
application that utility customers around the world depend on to provide
reliable power, and the tools that our colleagues need to sell, provision, and
support installations of our smart metering systems.

We're located in the heart of DC, and are looking for two engineers to join
our team. The full stack position will involve working with Python and
TypeScript, while the embedded engineer position will involve a TBD systems
programming language. My personal preference is Rust, but it's more a matter
of what makes an efficient product and team.

------
acl777
Publicis Spine | New York, NY OR Chicago, IL OR Boston, MA | Onsite | Senior
Software Engineer | Visa Transfer | Full-time Publicis Spine, a group inside
Publicis Groupe, is hiring full stack web developers and data engineers to
build a digital marketing tool for our clients. Our clients are large national
and international companies.

Publicis Groupe has been in business for over 90 years. Our third group CEO
was appointed recently and he is determined for the company to have solutions
in the digital marketing arena.

Our product stack is Ruby on Rails for the back with Angular on the front,
Data Engineering uses Scala, Spark. Openings are for the NYC, Boston, or
Chicago office.

Competitive pay, full health benefits, 401k contributions, and more.

Links to job openings:

New York/Chicago (Senior Software Engineer):
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685647...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685647146-senior-
software-engineer) New York (Senior Data Engineer):
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685654...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685654872-senior-
data-engineer) Boston (Principle Software Engineer):
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685654...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685654272-principal-
software-engineer) Boston (Solutions Architect):
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685813...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/PublicisGroupe/743999685813409-solutions-
architect)

------
alooPotato
Streak | YC S11 | Senior Frontend Engineers | Vancouver, BC | Full Time |
Onsite

    
    
      * Problem: Make Gmail powerful for all businesses
      * Product: We build a sales/hiring/fundraising/dealflow tool all inside Gmail. We believe these workflows belong entirely in your inbox because thats where people spend their entire day.
      * Traction: Product market fit, hundreds of thousands of users, tens of thousands of paying users
      * Funding: $2M seed, profitable and growing ever since
      * Stack: Java, Kotlin, Golang, React, all the modern JS tooling - built on GCP, largest user of Google Cloud Spanner 
      * You: Deep & foundational knowledge of frontend web engineering. From how browsers work to modern frameworks and everything in between.
    

We're growing our Vancouver eng the team significantly and offer competitive
compensation and amazing benefits.

Interested? Visit and apply at [https://www.streak.com/careers/product-
engineer-vancouver](https://www.streak.com/careers/product-engineer-vancouver)

------
geoblink
Software Engineer | Madrid, Spain | Fulltime, ONSITE

You would lead the POI-Acquisition team (1 Software Engineer and 2 Data
Analysts), as the person to drive the strategy for how we find, obtain and
maintain POIs and add them to our production database with the best possible
accuracy.

Data is at the heart of all the technical challenges at Geoblink. The POI-
Acquisition team is part of our Data department and is dedicated to mining,
normalizing and processing Points of Interest, one of the building blocks of
the Geoblink solution. This includes a set of very interesting tasks like
geocoding, string normalization through machine learning, deduplicating and
building data pipelines.

You can find out more about the job here:
[https://geoblink.workable.com/jobs/1048140](https://geoblink.workable.com/jobs/1048140)

Salary is DOE, ranging from 35,000 to 50,000€

Our interview process is simple: 1 Phone interview (45mins) with HR 1 Hangouts
video call (45mins) with our VP of Tech 1 Onsite interview (90 mins) with the
Tech team Offer or Rejection with a reason!

Any questions please email mrodrigues@geoblink.com

------
willdayton
Swiftly | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time

Swiftly (goswift.ly) develops software to help public transit agencies and
cities improve urban mobility. We have gained excellent traction over the past
two years and recently closed our Series A. Over 50 cities from coast-to-coast
now use our technology platform to improve services for millions of riders
each day.

We are currently around 35 employees and growing! We are primarily looking for
those excited to be part of a mission-driven start-up. This passion could come
from a desire to improve public transit, urban mobility, sustainability, etc.
Or it could simply originate from a desire to work on hard problems that
impact the real-world. Regardless of your why, it is important that you care
about the work we do.

Our open roles (Frontend Engineer, Product, and more!):
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/goswiftly](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/goswiftly)

I am a co-founder and CTO. My email is on my profile if you have questions!
Applications without a cover letter will not be considered.

------
ssawyer06
Paperless Parts | Full Stack Software Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE | full-
time [https://www.paperlessparts.com/](https://www.paperlessparts.com/)

Paperless Parts is a SaaS platform that empowers machine shops to thrive in
the highly competitive global landscape of Industry 4.0. Your mission as a
backend-focused full stack engineer at Paperless Parts is to collaborate with
awesome teammates to deliver valuable features, with an eye toward scalability
and performance.

* Seed stage startup with 14 employees

* Tech stack is Python (Django REST Framework) + React JS

* 2+ years professional software engineering experience preferred

See what we're up to:
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/paperlessparts/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/paperlessparts/)
Apply online:
[https://paperlessparts.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=25](https://paperlessparts.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=25)

(Note: this position is subject to US Export Control Laws.)

Competitive pay with benefits and stock options

------
pc256
Qriously | London | ONSITE |
[https://www.qriously.com](https://www.qriously.com)

At Qriously, we are building a new research platform which we believe is
bigger, faster, and more accurate than any other. With our platform we can ask
questions anywhere in the world and within seconds start getting answers from
thousands of people.

Current Tech Stack ...

\- Backend : Java / Spring / Kafka / Docker / AWS

\- Front-end : Typescript / React / Redux

If you're interested in building the next-generation of survey and research
tools then we'd love to hear from you. We have 3 open positions ...

\- Senior Backend Engineer :
[https://qriously.workable.com/j/B66103F009](https://qriously.workable.com/j/B66103F009)

\- Front-end Engineer :
[https://qriously.workable.com/j/C0ECA0F401](https://qriously.workable.com/j/C0ECA0F401)

\- Full-stack Engineer :
[https://qriously.workable.com/j/C25613AEF0](https://qriously.workable.com/j/C25613AEF0)

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time | Onsite: NYC & Oslo | Open Compensation

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Graph™ to the industry.
At the heart of it, we dig data.

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, DataProc, DataFlow

Open Source Technologies… Kafka, Zookeeper, Spark

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/54f80fe51](https://grnh.se/54f80fe51) Senior Site Reliability
Engineer (NYC): [https://grnh.se/ed166c791](https://grnh.se/ed166c791) Senior
Data Scientist (NYC): [https://grnh.se/2c44bc1c1](https://grnh.se/2c44bc1c1)
Solutions Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/874ef3d41](https://grnh.se/874ef3d41) Senior Software
Engineer (NYC): [https://grnh.se/fd28fb141](https://grnh.se/fd28fb141)

------
devadvance
Intersection | [https://www.intersection.com](https://www.intersection.com) |
Manhattan, New York City (NYC) | Multiple Roles | Full-time | ONSITE

At Intersection, we are at the forefront of the smart cities revolution. Our
mission is to improve daily life in cities and public spaces. Our products
include a smart cities platform, Link (such as LinkNYC), Transit, Connect
Communities, and programmatic advertising.

Our stack includes modern JavaScript (ES6), React, Python, Go, Docker, Scala,
Swift, Ansible, AWS Services, Android, iOS, and more.

Here are some of the roles we have open:

    
    
      * Software Engineer, Smart Cities Platform
      * Senior Software Engineer, Smart Cities Platform
      * Senior Software Engineer, Transit
      * Staff Software Engineering, Smart Cities Platform
      * Senior Software Engineering, Front End
      * Senior Software Engineer, Smart Cities Client Experience
      * Technical Lead, AdTech
      * Technical Lead, Ad Products
      * Graphic Designer (Marketing)
      * VP of Sales (Place Exchange)
      * Director, Business Development (Place Exchange)
    

You can see some of our open roles here:
[https://rebrand.ly/ixnjobs](https://rebrand.ly/ixnjobs)

If you're generally interested in smart cities or you see a role on the list
that you're interested in, feel free to reach out to me at matt.joseph [ at ]
intersection.com with "Hacker News" in the subject.

For a bit of background on what we're building, check out this post:
[https://ixn.intersection.com/building-smart-city-kiosks-
with...](https://ixn.intersection.com/building-smart-city-kiosks-with-web-app-
practices-b99ccb1134f4)

------
DanFeldman
Starsky Robotics (YC S16) | Software, Sr. Software, Internships, All Robotics
Positions, ML | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, INTERNS, VISA | Full-time Come
build self driving trucks! Starsky Robotics is a fantastic place to work,
we're solving hard problems across the board and need help. We have positions
open for all sides of the robotics stack, and are specifically looking for
more Software eng. maturity for the platform and infrastructure teams. I
personally work on the Infra side and am looking for extra hands on our data,
simulator, and fleet management infrastructure. Interns welcome to apply as
well!

We recently opened new Software positions across all Truck systems.

Blurb:

We're working to make trucks autonomous on the highway and remote controlled
by experienced remote drivers for the first and last mile. Our self driving
trucks will make roads safer while giving drivers meaningful work close to
their homes and families.

We currently run our trucks autonomously on the highway, with freight. We are
looking for awesome engineers who are comfortable working on a scrappy, driven
engineering team.

We use Python, C++, and lots of bash scripting. We are a group of PhDs,
masters, bachelors, college dropouts, and high school interns all working
together. No matter your experience, we're looking for intelligent folks who
have a history of diving excitedly into new fields. We can sponsor visas. All
positions non-remote unless otherwise specified.

Apply online, every application is read:
[https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/](https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/)
or email me (daniel + @<company_name>.com) with any questions, but do not send
me your resume (please apply instead online).

------
khalid-iraqui
BookMyShow | Mumbai, Bengaluru | SDE-3 (FrontEnd)| Onsite

Ever wondered what it’s like to work in a 1000+ employee company that
functions with the same excitement and drive as a 3 person startup? BookMyShow
is evolving, and we’re inviting passionate people to join us in transforming
our mobile web products for the next generation of internet users.

What's our work culture like?

We live in a hyper-competitive and fast moving environment, so our attitude is
impact-driven. We're constantly in a struggle against time, looking for ways
on being more productive, in order to achieve the ambitious goals we set for
ourselves. We like processes and agile ideologies, but don't let it hinder our
performance and slow us down.

What are the Job Responsibilities? Lead the front-end team within one of our
product verticals. Take minor architectural decisions and work closely with
the Front-end Architect for improving performance, testing tools, build
processes, etc. Lead and participate in a culture of trust, quality,
collaboration and continuous innovation, by engaging in code reviews, writing
tech specs and automated tests, and organising regular tech talks and
discussions. Who should apply? We're looking for experienced developers who
take pride on their code rather than the frameworks they know (although good
programmers know the right frameworks). Ones who don't mention GIT as a skill
on their resume. Ones who don't settle. They are brave enough to dream big and
work hard to achieve it. If this sounds interesting to you, get in touch.
Let’s talk and find out if this is the right place for you.

Know more about us -
[https://in.bookmyshow.com/careers/](https://in.bookmyshow.com/careers/)

Reach out at khalid.mohammad@bookmyshow.com

------
OceaneeringMRIL
Oceaneering Mobile Robotics Innovation Lab | Hanover, MD (Baltimore-DC area) |
Full-time | ONSITE | INTERNS

At Oceaneering, we know robotics. From operating the world’s largest ROV fleet
conducting mission-critical operations deep under the oceans, to deploying
cutting-edge ground-based autonomous vehicles in theme park rides and
automotive manufacturing, we know a thing or two about applying robotics
technologies and solid cross-disciplinary engineering to help our clients
bring automation to some of the harshest, dangerous, and most demanding
environments.

Our group operates as an incubator within the Advanced Technologies division
to investigate and develop new markets, products and technologies that can
become future product lines for our commercial business units. Robotics
technologists with an entrepreneurial mindset are a great fit for the MRIL
core team. Former founders and early employees encouraged to apply!

* All Core Team Roles: [https://oceaneering.dejobs.org/jobs/?q=mril](https://oceaneering.dejobs.org/jobs/?q=mril)

------
tormeh
Ströer Labs Berlin | Berlin | Onsite | Full time and working students

Ströer Labs Berlin is an adtech division of Ströer, an online and out-of-home
advertisement company listed on the Frankfurt Stock Exchange. Together with
teams in New Zealand and Czechia we build and run Ströer's tech platform. Our
office is centrally located near Alexanderplatz, is fully stocked with drinks
and food, and we have generous remote work policies.

We are looking for:

\- Data engineers (junior, mid, senior). We do not expect you to know
everything we would like you to, so keep that in mind while reading this. We
are looking for skills in Scala, Java, Javascript/Node/Angular/Express,
Python/Luigi, Hadoop, Flink, Kafka, HBase, Druid, Puppet, Docker and
Kubernetes. Bonus points for skills in AWS (Fargate, Kinesis, EMR, etc.) and
upcoming technologies (Rust, Typescript, Elixir, Go, etc.). Talent and
willingness to learn can compensate for lack of experience. Fluent English
required.

We do not usually sponsor visas, blue cards or similar. Exceptions only for
exceptional candidates.

Send applications to jobs[at]mbr-targeting.com

------
Graphcore_hire
Graphcore | Hiring in Palo Alto & Seattle | Onsite, Fulltime Graphcore is the
most exciting AI hardware start-up in the world. We are building a new class
of processor – the “Intelligence Processing Unit”, or IPU – designed from the
ground up to both deliver breakthrough performance and efficiency on today’s
Deep Learning workloads and to enable innovators to create the next
generations of machine intelligence algorithms. Graphcore has an experienced,
world-class (and rapidly growing!) team with products coming to market very
soon. Customer demand for our technology is overwhelming – we can choose to
partner with the leading organizations in the field.

• AI Applications Specialist ◦ A more focused engineering role ◦ Focused on
strong AI/Deep Learning/HPC/Parallel Programming and/or C++/performance
programming skills – ideally, we want a mix of both ◦ Seattle & Palo Alto

• AI Engineer/Machine Learning ◦ Customer facing role, focusing on AI/Deep
Learning, ideally also with C/C++ background ◦ Palo Alto

Please email resumes to juans@stealthmode.co

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, data scientists and DevOps
Engineers. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like
Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like
to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
milesward
SADA Systems ([https://sadasystems.com](https://sadasystems.com)) | Cloud
Engineering (infra, data, devops, analytics/ML)| LA, Austin, NYC, SF, Chicago,
Denver, Toronto, plus where you live | Full-time | REMOTE or ONSITE

Help businesses make the move to Google Cloud! SADA Systems, Google Cloud's
partner of the year, is growing its engineering teams to keep up with
incredible demand. There are a huge variety of tools and we need your help
using them to transform businesses, to prepare them for what's next.

Want to work with Anthos, Kubernetes, BigQuery, Dataflow, Tensorflow, Cloud
Composer, AutoML, and the rest of the rapidly evolving GCP stack? Eager to see
the nitty-gritty detail of how big businesses use this tech to outpace their
competitors? Want to teach Miles Ward, our new CTO fresh from Google Cloud, a
thing or two? ;)

We're hiring across numerous positions and are eager to hear from you! Apply
at [https://sadasystems.com/careers](https://sadasystems.com/careers)

------
poslathian
Pickle Robot | Software Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Onsite

Do you want to get in on the ground floor of a fast growing, VC backed,
robotic grasping company? Then join Pickle Robot! Founded by an all ages cast
of MIT alum, we are teaching off-the-shelf robot arms how to pick up boxes and
play tetris with them.

At Pickle, our goal is to work alongside people in the very messy world of the
loading dock, reducing the backbreaking human effort that goes into getting
your online orders to your door.

Robots can now autonomously move themselves around; the next frontier is doing
something useful with their hands when they get somewhere. If you are excited
by walking/biking to work in Cambridge, MA to spend the day helping solve
software, optimization, machine learning, and autonomy problems with an
incredible team of engineers (half of us are women!) then visit
[https://www.picklerobot.com/jobs](https://www.picklerobot.com/jobs) and send
us a resume!

$90k-$140k base

plus 5% 401k and >= 5% team performance bonus

plus >= .5% equity for the next 6 hires

plus Competitive benefits, PTO, and sabbatical

------
melisasidecar
Sidecar | Multiple Roles | Philadelphia, PA | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://hello.getsidecar.com/](https://hello.getsidecar.com/)

Sidecar sells a software that’s machine learning and algorithmic in nature to
online retailers of all sizes. The software helps these companies optimize
their ability to bid on advertising space. We primarily operate within the
Google Shopping channel and we’re a Google Partner, but we also operate within
Facebook, Bing, and recently added on Paid Search.

Senior JavaScript Engineer- ONSITE
-[https://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/MB4taL9QLE/Senior-
JavaS...](https://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/MB4taL9QLE/Senior-JavaScript-
Engineer)

Senior Python/GoLang Engineer- ONSITE -
[https://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/1MOQVyUmVn/Senior-Go-
En...](https://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/1MOQVyUmVn/Senior-Go-Engineer)

[https://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/0mXDTSwimJ/Senior-
Pytho...](https://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/0mXDTSwimJ/Senior-Python-
Engineer)

Software Engineer Manager- ONSITE -
[https://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/VHs5yRGvlK/Software-
Eng...](https://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/VHs5yRGvlK/Software-Engineering-
Manager)

VP, Technology- ONSITE- [https://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/xnvVLwg3n0/VP-
Technolog...](https://sidecar.applytojob.com/apply/xnvVLwg3n0/VP-Technology)

Feel free to email me to set up a casual call! melisa@getsidecar.com

------
allentfung
ShareThis | Machine Learning Engineer | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://www.sharethis.com](https://www.sharethis.com)

ShareThis is a big data company that owns online behavioral data of over one
billion users globally. We are developing an audience intelligence platform
with cutting edge data science technologies. We are looking for innovative
machine learning engineers to join our exciting projects.

You will drive the development of machine learning pipelines for model
building and advertising segment generation. You will also help provide the
vision of our team and serve as a mentor to less experienced engineers.

What You'll Need:

* MS or PhD in Computer Science or related field

* 8+ years of experience writing code in Scala or Java

* 2+ years of industry experience in machine learning

* Superior knowledge of Spark, MapReduce, HDFS, Cassandra, and Kafka

* Excellent knowledge of algorithms and data structures

Nice to Have:

* Previous experience in the advertising industry

* Excellent written and verbal communication skills

* Enthusiasm for working hard and having fun in a dynamic environment

You can contact me through afung@sharethis.com if you're interested.

------
SFcareers
ScaleFactor | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Full-time | Software Developers & Senior
Software Developers | [https://scalefactor.com/](https://scalefactor.com/)

ScaleFactor is a bookkeeping and finance software company that uses powerful
software to create monthly financials, deliver proactive insights, and ensure
accounts are accurate and healthy. Our goal: to empower business owners to
make the best strategic and financial decisions by automating the painful,
time-consuming accounting tasks small business owners are forced to complete
manually.

Join ScaleFactor, a company that truly values you and your ideas!

\- Software Developer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/scalefactor/jobs/1571219](https://boards.greenhouse.io/scalefactor/jobs/1571219)

\- Senior Software Developer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/scalefactor/jobs/1571223](https://boards.greenhouse.io/scalefactor/jobs/1571223)

Tech stack: Rails, Ember.js, and Postgres

------
seanfmcdonnell
RunAsCloud is hiring for positions in Boston and Miami

This is a full-time position for a platform engineer assisting customers with
their AWS environments. Looking for engineers with experience in Operations /
DevOps with AWS environments. Linux and Windows engineers welcome.

Required Experience:

    
    
        Building medium to large environments, including provisioning, patching, monitoring, and backups.
        Experience streamlining application deployment and tasks (CI/CD, pipelines, etc)
        Developer support in building and configuring application and database platforms (e.g. Apache / nginx / IIS / etc, Tomcat / Python / node / etc, MySQL / MSSQL / etc)
    

Desired Experience:

    
    
        Supporting services for applications: load balancing, file sharing, DBs, ETL, etc
        Migrating applications or large groups of servers to AWS
        Security assessments or evaluations
        DB Server administration
        Scripting languages (bash, Powershell, Python, etc)
        Supporting Data Scientists and/or ML/AI workloads
        Other tech experience - tell me about what you're into!
    

Desired Personality:

    
    
        Strong customer focus - we bend over backwards for our customers and you need to do the same
        Able to execute - when you say you'll get something done, you get it done
        Passionate about technology and eager to learn
    

Why work here:

As a Cloud Engineer for RunAsCloud, you'll have the opportunity to work with a
wider variety of challenges and technology than you would in a "regular" job.
However, unlike most consultancies, we encourage work-life balance and offer
ample opportunity to learn and grow.

Email for applicants - careers@runascloud.com

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| C++ Developers| Philadelphia, USA| Full-Time|
ONSITE| VISA

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 30+
years.

SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined implementation of
empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our highly productive team
works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing extensive data sets,
technology and the scientific method to devise and employ trading strategies
throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We are looking for exceptional C++ Developers.

Primary Responsibilities: \- Develop new software and enhance existing systems
in C++ on a linux platform. \- Create tools to process, store and analyze
quote, order and financial data. \- Work closely with our quantitative
research analysts, engineers and other groups to provide software solutions.

For more details and to apply, please visit:
[https://grnh.se/a25961831](https://grnh.se/a25961831)

------
jackietreehorn
Dharma ([https://www.dharma.io](https://www.dharma.io)) | YC S17 | Frontend
Engineer | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, California | Full-time |
ONSITE

Dharma is the easiest place to borrow and lend cryptocurrencies — anywhere in
the world, instantly and securely. Our secret sauce lives on the Ethereum
blockchain: a system of smart contracts that enable any two Internet-connected
parties in the world to engage in a peer-to-peer loan without having to trust
or know their counter-party. With this technology, Dharma enables wholly non-
custodial, peer-to-peer lending; you don’t need to trust us or anybody— just
trust math and cryptography. We’re on an audacious mission to deliver
radically transparent financial services that “can’t be evil” to any Internet-
connected individual in the world.

We are using technologies like React/Redux, GraphQL, and Node.js all running
on AWS.

We are hiring for these roles and more at
[https://careers.dharma.io/](https://careers.dharma.io/)

------
gadiylim
\--Who we are-- We’re a tech based real estate company in Kuala Lumpur,
Malaysia. We specifically chose this market because we were driven by the
problems we once faced as tenants, owners and property agents. Our vision is
to simplify the property acquisition minus the red tapes through taking
control over the Agents and backend processes. We’re convinced that we are
able to solve the issues with duplicated listings, fake agents, and
unqualified tenants/buyers. We are learning, and trying constantly to add
value for our users and the agents wherever we can through different
touchpoints, enabling them to make the right choice while maintaining the best
user experience.

\--JD-- We're looking for Full Stack Developers who are familiar with Ruby on
Rails, HTML and Javascript. If you've had experience with AWS, it will be a
good bonus.

We currently only accept applicants who are either currently residing in
Malaysia or who are Malaysian citizens. The option for remote work was there,
but as a startup we don't have the luxury to resources and time to closely
monitor tech. We prefer that you'd be phisically present for the job.

\--Our Culture-- We are a small family of dreamers, driven by the same vision:
to bring on positive changes to the property industry. As a team, our strength
lies into our diversity of backgrounds, interests and cultures. We work in an
open office environment, which fosters interactions and fast paced decisions.
We favor ability and a can-do mindset over experience and degrees. So, if you
are ... tired of corporate jobs and want to go maverick a go-getter and
usually says “I’ll do it !” in a habit of learning new things Drop everything
and apply now because we’re expanding our family!

Send your resumes / CVs to founders@bumbung.co, we will send you an email with
a quick test to see how you fare out. Cheers!

------
davefetterman
Amperity | Seattle, WA and Durham, NC | ONSITE | Full-time

Engineers! Amperity is hiring SDEs across all levels, including technical
leadership positions.

Interesting problems: \- Ingesting and cleaning large amounts of data daily
and blending it with real-time events \- Automatically stitching data together
across disparate systems by training machine-learning models to build a
probabilistic knowledge graph \- Taking research algorithms and
productionalizing them for high-scale usage \- Allowing users to perform
complex, real-time queries across an aggregated view of their data \-
Publishing query result data to a diverse set of systems for client usage

Tech stack: \- React/Reframe \- Clojure/Clojurescript \- Aurora/Mesos \-
Accumulo/Hadoop \- Spark \- Kafka \- SaltStack/Terraform \-
Riemann/InfluxDB/Grafana

For a full listing of positions, see
[https://amperity.com/careers/](https://amperity.com/careers/) \-- apply there
or reach out to me directly with questions. dave at amperity dot com. Hope to
meet you.

------
cpstauffer
Kudos [https://www.kudos.fit](https://www.kudos.fit) | Software Engineer |
Full-time | Remote

Kudos is an AI personal trainer with a human coach in the loop for
accountability. Our mission is to make millions of people healthier by
democratizing access to high end fitness and nutrition coaching. We’re growing
40% month on month and have amazing unit economics because we drive better
results for clients with minimal work from the coach.

We are looking for a senior software engineer who can work independently and
remotely to own large pieces of our product.

You might work on:

\- Harnessing our data to identify what drives positive behavior changes that
make clients faster, stronger, healthier, and happier

\- Supercharging our client-facing mobile app to provide clients with the
information they need to massively improve their health, manage their
nutrition, smash their personal records and visualize their progress

\- Launching gamified social dashboards to enable clients to compete and
collaborate with friends and family in all their fitness endeavors

We're looking for someone who has:

\- 4+ years of experience as a full stack generalist

\- Enthusiasm about working independently and pushing technical comfort zones

\- Strong prioritization skills, both for projects/features and architecture
decisions

Bonus points:

\- Strong front end and design skills

\- Experience with machine learning

\- Familiarity with React.js, React Native, GraphQL, Node.js

\- DevOps experience, particularly in the AWS ecosystem

Email me directly at connor@kudos.fit

------
singlow
LeanDNA | Austin, TX | ONSITE | FULL-TIME |
[https://www.leandna.com](https://www.leandna.com)

LeanDNA is a fast-growing startup providing supply chain analytics and
collaboration to manufacturers around the globe. We help manufacturers run
Lean by reducing and preventing excess inventory, avoiding shortages and
improving on-time delivery through data analytics, automated expert
recommendations and real-time collaboration between buyers, suppliers and
supply chain management.

We are growing several teams as we scale to handle more customers and deliver
more features. We are hiring for full-stack web engineers, ETL/data engineers,
customer success, sales, accounting and additional roles. We are especially
interested if you have experience in supply chain, industrial engineering or
manufacturing but that is not a prerequisite. If you are interested send a
resume to [jobs at leandna.com] or to me ([jacob.williams at leandna.com]) and
I will get it to the right person.

Tech Stack: Java, Angular, React, Mysql, Python, AWS, Kubernetes

------
frabcus
Memrise | Software Engineers | London UK | Full-Time, Onsite, Visa sponsorship
and relocation available | [https://www.memrise.com](https://www.memrise.com)
Memrise gives people learning superpowers!

We've got:

* An impactful mission - Memrise helps users achieve confident, real-world language skills & connect with new cultures.

* Exciting technical challenges for you to work on. We build for scalability & high availability; use machine learning powering real-world, user-facing features; have big data to process and feed into our adaptive learning algorithms; and smooth, refined user interfaces to build that our users will adore.

* Funding - we closed our Series B at $15.5M!

* A large user base - we now have about 40M users!

* An awesome team - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wORv8J1n0y8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wORv8J1n0y8)

We're looking for:

* Frontend Engineers (React) - Mid-level and Senior

* DevOps Engineers - Mid-level and Senior

* Backend Engineer

Apply at [https://www.memrise.com/jobs/](https://www.memrise.com/jobs/)

------
iliaskurt
Camunda | San Francisco, CA / Berlin, Germany | Remote / Onsite | Full Time

At Camunda, we're building a developer-focused customer service team. Our
support cases are highly technical and challenging as they span across the
whole Camunda stack. Our core product is made by developers for developers and
is helping a growing number of organisations around the world to visualize and
automate their mission-critical business processes.

These are the roles i'm hiring for:

\- Java Developer - Technical Support (REMOTE / SF, DV):
[https://camunda.workable.com/jobs/1064551](https://camunda.workable.com/jobs/1064551)

\- Java Developer - Technical Support (Berlin):
[https://camunda.workable.com/jobs/1043012](https://camunda.workable.com/jobs/1043012)

\- Technical Support Engineer (Berlin):
[https://camunda.workable.com/jobs/942901](https://camunda.workable.com/jobs/942901)

Happy to answer any questions (ilia@camunda.com)

------
chriskanan
PAIGE | AI Engineers & AI Scientists | NYC | Onsite | Full time

PAIGE is a start-up using machine learning to improve cancer diagnosis. We're
looking for AI Scientists and Engineers to join us. You'll be part of a team
of experts in machine learning, computer vision and pathology.

Requirements for AI Scientist Role:

\- PhD degree (or defending very soon)

\- Publication record in venues such as CVPR, ICCV, NeurIPS, TPAMI, ICLR,
IJCV, MICCAI, etc.

\- Strong Python coding skills, with expertise in deep learning for computer
vision

Requirements for AI Engineer Role:

\- BS or MS in computer science or related field

\- Strong Python coding skills, with expertise in deep learning for computer
vision

Key Responsibilities:

\- Work with our AI Scientists and Engineers to develop and assess deep neural
network models

\- Author top-tier journal and conference papers on your research at PAIGE.

\- Attend conferences to present your work. In addition to our excellent
benefits package, we provide competitive salaries and stock options to our
employees. Learn more and apply at
[https://paige.ai/careers](https://paige.ai/careers)

We also have a number of front-end and back-end software development roles
open.

------
rjjacobson
Hey -- I'm Ron, CEO of Rockerbox. We're an NYC based attribution company
helping companies uncover how to grow their businesses. Check out an article
on out tech stack "Building a 120TB-daily data pipeline on DigitalOcean"
([https://www.digitalocean.com/customers/rockerbox/](https://www.digitalocean.com/customers/rockerbox/))

We're applying across the board on the engineering side. It's an ONSITE role
in NYC.

Data-pipeline engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/rockerboxcom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/rockerboxcom/view/P_AAAAAAIAACHCqzBZPv11yv)

Full-stack engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/rockerboxcom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/rockerboxcom/view/P_AAAAAAIAACHE-R8zWfKTsS)

Apply: Please email me at ron at rockerbox dot com

Hope to speak soon!

------
buckhx
The Infatuation & Zagat | Lead Product Engineer | Full-time | On-Site NYC |
[https://theinfatuation.com](https://theinfatuation.com) |
[https://zagat.com](https://zagat.com)

We recently acquired Zagat from Google and are on our way to building the
world's greatest restaurant discovery platform. We want to build a community
driven content platform on Zagat and make it a direct competitor with crowd-
sourced incumbents.

We're looking to build a unified platform with client applications tuned to
their use-cases while leveraging concepts like Progressive Web Apps to provide
our users with rich experiences. React Native experience would bring a lot to
the table as well. There's a ton of exciting work ahead of us and we're
building a great team to match it.

Other openings on our careers page include Platform Engineers well-versed in
Go and mobile engineers.

[https://theinfatuation.com/careers](https://theinfatuation.com/careers)

------
StylightGmbH
Stylight | Full Stack Developers | Munich, Germany | Onsite | Relocation +
Visa Assistance

Stylight is Europe’s leading style aggregator available in 17 countries
worldwide. The team behind Stylight are 100 style geeks and tech
professionals, a data-driven lifestyle force, coming from 20 nations all
around the globe (company language is English). Also we’re #1 Meetup organizer
in Munich, deeply involved in the local tech community. Together with Bits &
Bretzels we organize daho.am, our own annual developer conference. Grow with
us: We’ll give you a personal development budget, to go to conferences, buy
books, etc. We are looking for engineers who want to make an impact, having
experience e.g. in Python, Javascript, React.js, AWS, Machine Learning etc.

Check out our Jobs Page:
[http://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/](http://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/) Tech Blog:
[https://tech.stylight.com/](https://tech.stylight.com/)

We're looking forward to meeting you!

------
BuzzyBooth
BuzzyBooth.com | MEAN Stack, Full Stack | Los Angeles, Culver City | Full-
time, Onsite | [https://www.buzzybooth.com](https://www.buzzybooth.com)

BuzzyBooth is a fast-growing company that is changing the way that businesses
are doing marketing. We provide photo kiosks at restaurants and bars to help
turn their customers into brand advocates, and our marketing automation helps
them bring more customers back to the business so business owners can focus on
making more money. We are currently in over 450 locations, growing 15% MoM.

What we are looking for:

\- Passionate web developer to to join the team and take a leading role in
development of our technology platform

\- Proven programming ability in MEAN stack (3+ years in Angular and Node.js)

\- Writing clean, easily-maintainable code, and improve our code base through
continuous refactoring

\- Collaborate and communicate effectively, working in a team environment with
other engineers

Apply Here:
[https://buzzybooth.workable.com/jobs/1056651](https://buzzybooth.workable.com/jobs/1056651)

------
justzisguyuknow
Greenhouse | Technical Salesforce Administrator | New York City |
greenhouse.io | [https://grnh.se/f12ba08d1](https://grnh.se/f12ba08d1) |
ONSITE

See all those _grnh.se_ links all over this page? That's us! We are the
leading talent acquisition software platform for fast-growing, forward-
thinking companies.

We're looking for someone to get elbows deep in our heavily customized and
integrated Salesforce org, and to bring a fresh perspective to our
implementations and solutions. As part of a well-resourced and empowered Sales
Operations team, this person will be a central part of our effort to take our
CRM tech stack to the next level of performance and maturity.

We're casting a wide net for this role, and the day-to-day responsibilities
will depend a lot on the strengths of the person we hire. So even if you think
you may not be perfectly in line with the description in the posting, if you
have good Salesforce chops and want to work for an awesome, growing company,
don't hesitate to apply!

------
nosrak113
PollyEx | [https://www.pollyex.com](https://www.pollyex.com) | Engineers and
UX | San Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

PollyEx is a mortgage technology start up pursuing the largest non-government
debt market in the country: the residential mortgage industry. Through our
product and pricing engine and loan exchange we are creating an automated,
data driven capital markets ecosystem. Our products deeply integrate with loan
origination systems and other partners, automating capital market functions
and optimizing gain on sale execution. PollyEx is backed by prominent Silicon
Valley venture firms including Meritech, Khosla, NYCA, Fifth Wall and Base10.

Here are our open roles:

    
    
      * Senior Software Engineer, Fullstack - SF
    
      * UX Designer - SF
      
      * Account Executive  - SF
    
    

Tech Stack: Vue.js, Python, Heroku, AWS, Django

If you are interested in applying, please visit our careers page at
[https://jobs.lever.co/pollyex](https://jobs.lever.co/pollyex) and mention HN

------
dereknelson
Mosaic | NYC | Senior Frontend Engineer | Onsite only |
[https://mosaicapp.com](https://mosaicapp.com)

Mosaic is an AI powered project management startup based in New York City.
Started in 2016, our growing team is focused on creating a better way to get
projects done, so everyone is empowered to do meaningful work and get home on
time. Right now our team is ~10 strong so you will have the opportunity to
contribute to the culture as it develops.

Our stack: React, React Native, Rails, Node, Python, PSQL, AWS

We’re looking for a senior frontend/fullstack engineer: \- CS B.Sc. or higher
\- 5+ years of professional coding experience \- 3+ years of heavy React/Redux
coding experience Bonus: experience managing a myriad of 3rd party
integrations

Get in touch: nima@mosaicapp.com and include “HN” in title or
[https://angel.co/company/mosaicapp/jobs/333276-senior-
softwa...](https://angel.co/company/mosaicapp/jobs/333276-senior-software-
engineer-frontend)

------
silverthorn
Angaza | San Francisco | ONSITE |
[https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

Angaza enables solar appliances and other life-changing products to be sold
_on payment plans_ in off-grid regions across Africa and Asia.

We've reached millions of people who now have electricity in their homes for
the first time:

\- [https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4](https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4) and
[https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I](https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I)

\-
[https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/](https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/)

The technology you build will help reach the 1+ billion more. We are hiring
software engineers (Python + PostgreSQL, JS + React) and other roles in both
San Francisco and Nairobi:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

------
thejash
Sourceress | Engineering: Machine Learning, Backend, Frontend, Managers | San
Francisco | Full-time | Local or Remote |
[https://www.sourceress.com/jobs](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs)

We already have significant machine learning expertise, so are happy to hire
great engineers without prior ML experience who are willing to learn. We
strongly value personal growth, and want to help you grow into a great
engineer (or engineering leader), so this approach applies to our other
engineering roles as well.

Our mission is to help people find work that matters. We believe that the
world is better when people understand the opportunities available to them.
Our human-assisted AI platform delivers great results to our customers
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing").

Because of this, we raised $3.5M from OpenAI researchers and Lightspeed at one
of the highest ever valuations coming out of YC. Our team has previously sold
companies, published machine learning research, has Dropbox's former Chief of
Staff, and previously worked at Google, Airbnb, McKinsey, etc.

Qualifications:

\- Do you understand the value of shipping quickly and of software
craftsmanship, and have the judgment to know when to apply each?

\- Do you enjoy collaborating with other developers and helping them grow?

\- Do you share our values?
[https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#values](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#values)

Stack: Python 3, Typescript, React, AWS, PostgreSQL

To Apply: [https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#current-
openings](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#current-openings)

------
dizone
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

Selected as Washington's #1 Place to work! At Textio, we're changing the way
people write. We predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-
world results from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in
the world as customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us
solve difficult problems. We have a tight-knit, friendly, and experienced
team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Engineering Manager - Infrastructure, Data Science Manager -
Analytics, Senior Product Manager, Director of Language R&D, Director of
Account Management, Senior Data Journalist, Chief People Officer, Executive
Assistant

------
scottishbee
Dote Shopping | [https://www.doteshopping.com/](https://www.doteshopping.com/)
| San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Product Manager

Shop all your favorite stores, in one spot on your phone. We are a Series B
company looking to update ecommerce for the mobile-only generation. Combining
social and shopping, we are successfully growing in the space where Instagram
and Pinterest have failed.

We are looking to hire our 3rd PM to own cross-platform launch and features.
We are looking for a PM with a track record of launching new products,
experience & opinions on what processes work in Product, demonstrates data-
driven prioritization, and a sense for good UX.

If you're interested in working with us, please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/usedote/0c327d46-1ace-4e63-8371-076a08...](https://jobs.lever.co/usedote/0c327d46-1ace-4e63-8371-076a081f7db1)

Mention you're from HN and let us know what your most recent product-launch
you've guided has been.

~~~
trevett
I'm curious why you think Instagram has failed in this space. Do you have some
metrics showing Instagram Checkout to be a flop? It may be too early to call.

------
pveierland
Sevendof | Embedded Software Engineer | Trondheim, Norway | ONSITE, VISA,
Full-time | [https://www.sevendof.com/](https://www.sevendof.com/)

Sevendof is a startup in Trondheim focused on building the drone
infrastructure of the future. We seek to make drones available as a service to
businesses for purposes such as inspection, mapping, and search and rescue.
Sevendof will operate a network of long-range drones which are stationed in
the field, enabling missions to be carried out automatically.

We are now hiring an Embedded Software Engineer to help bring our first
production system to life. Your work will be centered on developing and
testing control software for our hybrid engine system, as well as integrating
necessary sensor and compute units in our drone architecture.

Further information and application:
[https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=148735141](https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=148735141)

------
trustat
TrustFlight (trustflight.io) | React, Javascript, Swift, Ruby on Rails
Developers | Leamington Spa, UK (England/Midlands) | Onsite

[https://trustflight.io/careers/](https://trustflight.io/careers/)

TrustFlight is bringing modern software and development practices to the
aviation industry. We provide tools for aircraft owners to manage their
aircraft and replace outdated paper-based processes.

Our Stack:

\- Swift (iOS) App

\- React / Javascript Admin Panel

\- Ruby on Rails API Server

\- Docker / Swarm / K8s orchestration

We're primarily looking for software developers who feel they would be useful
given our stack, but we’re keen to hear from anyone who thinks they have
something to offer even if we’re not specifically targeting the role you fill.
If you have enthusiasm for what you do and are willing to take on new
challenges, then we’d love to hear from you.

All skill levels considered, with rough salary ranges of £30-50k for mid
level, £20-30k for junior developers.

As a company, we’re small, but growing fast, having just moved into a new
office in the centre of Leamington Spa, Warwickshire (commutable from
Birmingham, West Midlands) and are looking for people to join our dedicated
team. We have modern working practices, promoting flexible working and
continuous development of all of our staff members. Even as a small company,
we’re interested in hiring the best, so salaries are all very competitive with
larger companies for the given candidate’s skill level.

To apply or learn more, drop us an email at: jobs@trustflight.io or visit
[https://trustflight.io](https://trustflight.io)

------
stakats
Tropy | JS Developer | Full-Time | Remote |
[https://tropy.org](https://tropy.org)

We’re looking to hire a developer to join our team building open-source
software for researchers. If you love the APGL and are good at JavaScript,
come work with us on Tropy, a beautiful Electron app built with React, SQLite,
and WebGL. Tropy is not out to disrupt industries, transform markets, or
change the world: it simply wants to be an elegant solution for historical
research.

The Tropy team is based in Vienna, Paris, and DC; the project is hosted by the
Roy Rosenzweig Center for History and New Media, which also created Zotero and
Omeka. We are a small, progressive team and we like to get stuff done without
any bureaucratic overhead; everyone around here adds their own unique voice,
and you might learn unexpected things about the slurve, labyrinths, 90s TV
trivia, or Cuban coffee.

For more details or to apply, please visit
[https://tropy.org/jobs](https://tropy.org/jobs)

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer: [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-
dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
philfreo
Close.com | REMOTE

WANTED:

\- Senior Software Engineer - Backend (Python)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Frontend (JavaScript/React)

WHO ARE WE:

At Close we’re a 100% remote team of ~33 building the sales communication
platform of the future. We’ve built a next-generation CRM that eliminates
manual data entry and helps sales teams close more deals. We are hiring
product-focused engineers to help us unify the world's sales calls and emails
into one beautiful workflow.

Our backend tech stack currently includes Python/Flask, Elasticsearch,
MongoDB, Postgres, and Redis running in Docker/Kubernetes on AWS. Our backend
primarily serves a well-documented public API that our frontend
JavaScript/React app consumes.

We <3 open source – using dozens of open source projects with contributions to
many of them, and released some of our own:
[https://github.com/closeio](https://github.com/closeio)

[https://close.com/](https://close.com/)

[http://jobs.close.com/](http://jobs.close.com/)

------
noreena17
Cambly | On-demand access to English tutors via video chat San Francisco, CA
(Bay Area) | ONSITE

\- Android Software Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/camblyandroid](https://bit.ly/camblyandroid)

\- Full-stack Software Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/camblyswe](https://bit.ly/camblyswe)

\- Software Engineering Internship:
[https://bit.ly/camblySWEintern](https://bit.ly/camblySWEintern)

We're looking for talented engineers who are passionate about changing the way
people learn languages. As a Cambly engineer, you'll be part of a small and
fast-moving engineering team where you'll have a large impact on all parts of
the Cambly platform. We've been growing rapidly among language learners around
the world, so you'll get to learn what it's like to join a fast growing
startup that's creating opportunities for our students and tutors alike.

 _[Open to candidates who may require visas]_

------
citilife
Capital One | Machine Learning Engineer | Full-Time | Champaign, IL | Onsite

Capital One's Applied Research Team at the University of Illinois Champaign-
Urbana campus is focused on unsupervised and semi-supervised machine learning.
Whether it is profiling data, identifying & tracking model drift, or creating
synthetic data - we are a tight knit group, focusing on machine learning
problems which deliver high value for a fortune 100 company.

What we work on:

* Automated Machine Learning

* Generating synthetic data, utilizing RNNs and GANs

* Identify complex data types, utilizing RNNs (think SSN, Address, Phone Number)

* Developing distributed and serverless systems to enable machine learning in the cloud

* Hyperparameter tuning at an enterprise scale

* Patent our cutting edge technologies

* Publish papers related to our work

Email: austin.walters@capitalone.com

Apply at: [https://www.capitalonecareers.com/job/champaign/machine-
lear...](https://www.capitalonecareers.com/job/champaign/machine-learning-
software-engineer/1732/10410425)

Some of what we work on:

* [https://medium.com/capital-one-tech/why-you-dont-necessarily...](https://medium.com/capital-one-tech/why-you-dont-necessarily-need-data-for-data-science-48d7bf503074)

* [https://medium.com/capital-one-tech/system-language-agnostic...](https://medium.com/capital-one-tech/system-language-agnostic-hyperparameter-optimization-at-scale-and-its-importance-for-automl-92d9f9add416)

------
jfarlow
Serotiny | Bay Area, CA | Full-stack Engineer, Frontend Focus | Full Time
Serotiny is a synthetic biology design firm that invents custom proteins to
cure cancers and genetic diseases. We help design proteins involved in CAR-T
therapies, CRISPR systems and other multi-domain protein therapeutics. See
[https://serotiny.bio/notes/proteins/](https://serotiny.bio/notes/proteins/)

Industry: Synthetic Biology, Biotherapeutics, Bioinformatics, Genetics

Location: San Francisco

Current Stack: Javascript (Ember) front-end, REST API written in Go

Role: Front-end and data-visualization engineer - design, code, and deploy
novel interfaces for protein design that interact with our custom API.

Perks: Small credentialed team, flexibility, community engagement

Benefits: Health, Dental, Vision

Compensation: $100-150k + Equity

[https://serotiny.bio/careers/#Software%20Engineer%20-%20Fron...](https://serotiny.bio/careers/#Software%20Engineer%20-%20Front-
end)

Happy to chat. My name is Justin, and my email address is my name at
serotiny.bio

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.

We are looking for:

• Senior Product Designer - [https://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-
designer/en](https://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-designer/en)

• Medior/Senior Software Engineer - [https://jobs.poki.com/medior-senior-
software-engineer/en](https://jobs.poki.com/medior-senior-software-
engineer/en)

• Senior Front-end Developer - [https://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-
developer-1/en](https://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer-1/en)

• Game Production & QA Intern - [https://jobs.poki.com/game-production-qa-
intern/en](https://jobs.poki.com/game-production-qa-intern/en)

#Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, Prometheus,
Google Cloud Platform. We believe in giving smart and creative people the
freedom and autonomy to do great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) Engineering & Culture:
[http://blog.poki.com](http://blog.poki.com) Website:
[http://poki.com/](http://poki.com/)

------
rynobax
Trellis | Atlanta, GA | Software Developers |
[https://mytrellis.com/](https://mytrellis.com/) | ONSITE | Full-Time

Trellis is a hardware enabled software company that enables farmers to make
better decisions about their farm. We sell sensors that farmers install in
their fields, and have a dashboard that lets them view the data.

We are looking to hire a Software Developer to help maintain and improve our
user interfaces and services. You will be working as a part of our small
software team on websites, a mobile app, and the backend services needed to
support them.

Our software stack is mostly javascript: React and React Native for frontend
development, and Node.js for the backend. Some of the tools we use are
Typescript, GraphQL, Apollo, Firebase and Expo.

The details for this role are flexible. We are primarily looking for someone
who is familiar with our stack and excited to take ownership of some of the
projects. Experience in the ag industry is useful, but not required.

To apply, or for more info, email jobs@mytrellis.com.

------
asood123
Segovia | New York, NY | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.thesegovia.com/](https://www.thesegovia.com/)

Segovia is payment gateway infrastructure primarily used to move money to
Africa. Customers include charities that want to transfer cash directly to
people in Africa as well as small businesses that maintain workforces across
developed and developing world.

Open Roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/](https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/)

\- SRE:
[https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jqgv/](https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jqgv/)

\- Engineering Lead:
[https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jd4l/](https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jd4l/)

Taptap Send | New York, NY | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.taptapsend.com](https://www.taptapsend.com)

Taptap Send is remittance app to send money to Africa. We are working towards
meeting one of UN's 2030 Sustainable Goals to allow cross-border payments with
less than 3% fees (currently at ~9% in sub-Saharan Africa).

Open Roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzf/](https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzf/)

\- Product Manager:
[https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzm/](https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzm/)

------
kdiana
Automattic | Software Engineer | REMOTE | PERMANENT, REMOTE, FULL-TIME |
[https://automattic.com/work-with-us/software-
engineer/](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/software-engineer/)

Automattic | JavaScript Engineer | REMOTE | PERMANENT, REMOTE, FULL-TIME |
[https://automattic.com/work-with-us/javascript-
engineer/](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/javascript-engineer/)

100% remote, 100% distributed. Zero preferences for location (you do not need
to be based in the US or Europe - yes, this means NZ, Australia and Asia)

We are the people behind WordPress.com, WooCommerce, Jetpack, Simplenote,
Longreads, VaultPress, Akismet, Gravatar, Crowdsignal, Cloudup, and more. We
believe in making the web a better place and a lot of what we do open-source.

Our common goal is to democratize publishing so that anyone with a story can
tell it, regardless of income, gender, politics, language, or where they live
in the world.

------
jakespencer
76 Software Engineering Group | Oklahoma City, OK | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | U.S.
CITIZENSHIP REQUIRED

76 SWEG is a majority-civilian software engineering organization operating
under the United States Air Force. We are hundreds of (civilian) scientists
and engineers that provide software, hardware, and engineering support
solutions to a variety of Air Force and military platforms. We are located on
Tinker Air Force Base in Oklahoma City, OK. We often operate like a contractor
to other parts of the military and federal government by providing independent
engineering services without seeking a profit. We have dozens of active
projects using C/C++, C#, Java, JavaScript, LabVIEW, Visual Basic, Assembly,
Ada, Fortran, and other more esoteric languages. We have immediate
opportunities available to hire candidates with degrees in Electrical
Engineering, Computer Engineering, Computer Science, or closely-related
fields.

If you are interested in learning more, please e-mail
76SMXG.Tinker.Careers@us.af.mil and tell them Jake sent you.

------
MrsRobot
Wikimedia Foundation | Operations Engineer | Fulltime | Anywhere, WMF is very
remote-friendly, the office is in San Francisco.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/wikimedia/jobs/1754191](https://boards.greenhouse.io/wikimedia/jobs/1754191)

We are looking for an Operations Engineer! Would you like to join the highly
dynamic team responsible for the reliability and performance of a global
top-10 website — Wikipedia? You would join the Search Team, where we build the
infrastructure for search and discovery of Wikipedia content. We are working
on Open Source, JVM / Linux based stacks (Elasticsearch, Wikidata Query
Service).

We are searching for people with a drive to explore, experiment, and learn new
technologies. Do you enjoy eliminating boring things from your daily workflow
by automating them? Are you comfortable working in a highly collaborative,
consensus-oriented, open environment and as part of a globally-distributed
team? Then you might be just the person we need.

------
pashabitz
Q Bio | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | [https://q.bio](https://q.bio)

Software Engineer, Front-End Software Engineer, Platform Software Engineer

At Q Bio, our mission is to bring preventive healthcare to everyone. We
believe the future of healthcare will be orders of magnitude more effective as
it becomes truly data driven, preventive, and personalized. If we succeed, we
see a future where treatable diseases will no longer take lives and every
generation will be healthier than the last.

Our first service, The Q Exam, is based on landmark systems biology research
done at Stanford University. In about an hour, we take blood, saliva, urine
and a non-invasive whole-body scan from which we extract 1000’s of genetic,
chemical, and anatomical biomarkers to build the world’s most comprehensive
quantitative snapshot of an individual’s health at a point in time.

Looking for: front-end, back-end and full-stack software engineers for our
service engineering team.

I am the hiring manager, to apply - shoot me a note at pasha at q dot bio

------
biophysicslab
<computational biophysics lab> | USA | Onsite only |

US: Academic computational biology/biophysics lab at a top US medical
institution using a variety of approaches to solve hard and important
questions in the biosciences. Think a startup trying to cure
cancer/Alzheimer's/autoimmune.

YOU: Recent graduate (UG/MS/PhD) with strong computational skills (and ideally
some background in one or more of bio/chem/phys/math) looking for 1-2 years
working on real problems in an 'academic' environment that uses an industry-
standard toolchains. Must be highly independent and highly motivated. Good
launchpad for gradschool / medschool, but also for any career in tech/data
science.

This is not a lot of information; for more, email me at <LAST 10 RESIDUES OF
THE PROTEIN P53>@gmail.com.

This is not how academia usually recruits (and I may be breaking some rules,
hence anonymity), but I was once in a position where I would have read and
replied to this posting. Let's see if we can pay it forward.

~~~
cing
Best of luck. Although not in the majority, there have been many academic
recruiting posts on HN in the past.

------
dwestrom
Drop | REMOTE (US based) | Senior/Principal Full-Stack Web Dev |
React/Node/SQL | Full Time | San Francisco
[https://drop.com/careers](https://drop.com/careers)

Drop (formerly Massdrop) is community-driven commerce. We design products with
input from our members and give them a place to connect, learn, and shop with
people who share their interests.

Drop Engineering is a small, fast-moving team with a number of seasoned
developers who have scaled web apps beyond 10M daily active users. With our
combined experiences we’ve distilled good practices and processes to ensure a
healthy, sane, and efficient work environment. We’re all about quality
engineering, not big egos. The best ideas win here.

We’re expanding beyond our San Francisco-based team to include great REMOTE
talent located anywhere in the US.

Tech: React, Node, Express, Redis, MySQL, AWS

See job posting for more details.
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/drop](https://boards.greenhouse.io/drop)

------
NotDaveLane
SEAS Education | Ruby on Rails Developer, Senior C# Developer | Conway, AR |
Full-time | Onsite, Remote

For over 20 years, SEAS has enabled teachers to spend more time with their
students and less time on administrative paperwork. We provide staff with the
tools to identify individual student learning deficiencies, create
individualized goals and objectives for a student, and track student progress
as they receive specialized learning services.

Ruby on Rails Developer: [https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/ruby-on-rails-
develope...](https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/ruby-on-rails-developer-
seas-education-
JV_IC1143041_KO0,23_KE24,38.htm?jl=2849488671&ctt=1562009659439&srs=EI_JOBS)

Senior C# Developer: [https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-c-
developer-sea...](https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-c-developer-
seas-education-JV_IC1143176_KO0,18_KE19,33.htm?jl=3155652189&sbPid=367492)

------
dansilverberg
Offchain Labs, Inc. is building the Arbitrum, a highly scalable, secure, and
private Layer 2 scaling solution for Ethereum. We've recently announced our
funding round ($3.7M from Pantera Capital and others) and will be building out
our engineering and product team in both Princeton and NYC. We’re particularly
interested in developers with experience in one or more of the following
areas: * Compilers and Architecture * SDK Development * Security Engineering

We love to write code in C++ Go and Solidity, and are looking for strong
developers with multi-language skills. Blockchain experience is not required!

Software Developers:
[https://offchainlabs.com/jobs/software_developer.html](https://offchainlabs.com/jobs/software_developer.html)

Developer Relations:
[https://offchainlabs.com/jobs/developer_relations.html](https://offchainlabs.com/jobs/developer_relations.html)

To apply, please send your resume to jobs@offchainlabs.com

------
Vector919
Lighthouse 360 | Sr Software Engineer | NYC | ONSITE |
[https://www.lh360.com/](https://www.lh360.com/)

What we do: Lighthouse 360 is the powerful, easy-to-use patient communication
system that helps dental practices grow and succeed.

We are looking for a Sr. Software Engineer join and help mentor a high output
scrum team in our NYC office. You will work with a small but fast moving team
that is both heavily involved in product feature development and improving the
infrastructure around it. This is an opportunity to work on a small agile team
within a large established company.

Our Tech Stack:

We have a Microservices architecture: (using Docker, Mesos and Marathon) with
the freedom to bring in a variety of technologies, but we mainly work with
Java, and Javascript (Express JS, and React)

Apply At (Internet Brands, Parent company site):
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/internetbrands/job/oHTfafwJ](https://jobs.jobvite.com/internetbrands/job/oHTfafwJ)

------
dgurson
Rad AI | Software Engineer | Berkeley, CA | Onsite | Full-time

Rad AI applies deep learning to radiology in order to save lives and reduce
the cost of healthcare. We’re based in Berkeley (two blocks from BART) and
backed by top investors. We believe that strong teams working closely together
create audacious companies that transform our world for the better.

Our world-class team of engineers is building and deploying products that will
make a difference in millions of people’s lives. You’ll be an early team
member, helping us shape the long-term vision for Rad AI’s future. Our
benefits include health, dental and vision coverage, unlimited paid vacation,
catered lunches, and unlimited snacks.

Here at Rad AI, we’re focused on transparency, inclusion, close collaboration,
and building an incredible team. Come and help us make a difference!

You can apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/radai/c4d80f47-a232-48f8-9320-59c8fcd7...](https://jobs.lever.co/radai/c4d80f47-a232-48f8-9320-59c8fcd78f26)

------
BigBobbo
Ordergroove | Data Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite

The Data Science team at OrderGroove is looking to hire a Data Engineer to
join our growing lineup. As we expand our platform to include more data driven
offerings, our data storage and access requirements are growing rapidly. The
Data Science team is responsible for designing and building the components of
this system and ensuring their integrity and performance.

What you will do: * Design data platform components to backstop new products

* Build resilient and scalable solutions for both batch and real-time services

* Evaluate and test the tradeoffs between competing technologies and architectures

* Model and structure data storage according to product requirements

* Monitor and optimize performance of our platform

* Automate deployment of new infrastructure

Who you are: * You write production level Python on a daily basis (R
additionally a plus)

* You have hands-on experience with Google Cloud Platform

* You are skilled at writing and optimizing SQL (core application DBs use MySQL Google BigQuery)

* You ideally have experience with Apache Airflow

* You have built/administered distributed systems at scale (e.g. Hadoop, Spark, Cassandra etc.)

* You understand at least one Python-based web framework (Django, Flask etc)

* You preferably have some DevOps experience (especially with Chef and Kubernetes)

* You have 2+ years experience in a related role

Full details and to apply:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/ordergroove/jobs/4288744002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/ordergroove/jobs/4288744002)

------
rmarques
Squarespace | Full-time, multiple positions |ONSITE, NYC*, Portland, Dublin
offices | Relocation Available |
[https://www.squarespace.com/careers/engineering](https://www.squarespace.com/careers/engineering)

Squarespace is hiring for engineers across a variety of teams including:
product backend, frontend, infrastructure, internal products, machine
learning, site reliability, mobile, and more.

Our engineering teams create solutions that enable our customers to pursue
their dreams. We invest in modern tools, are not afraid to pursue bold new
products and adapt the way we work to accommodate our scale. Here, you’ll help
grow a large-scale architecture that services millions while operating in an
environment that maintains the attitude of a startup.

Visit
[https://www.squarespace.com/careers/engineering](https://www.squarespace.com/careers/engineering)
or reach out to Rose Marques (rmarques@squarespace.com)

------
richwagner
Maark | Senior Web Developer | Boston, MA | Contractor/Freelance | Remote

Maark | Senior Web Developer | Boston, MA | Full-Time Employee | Onsite

Maark is looking for Senior Web Developers who can build compelling front-end
interfaces for the web and implement an industry leading UX. As a dev team, we
work on highly creative projects, utilize a wide variety of front-end
technologies, and empower our developers to create innovative solutions and
explore/learn emerging tech. Candidates for this position should be
experienced in or adaptive to a variety of front-end frameworks (React
preferred) and have a passion for UI/UX.

We are hiring a contactor/freelancer remotely or a full-time employee role in
our Boston, MA office, with considerable work-at-home flexibility.

For info on MAARK, see [https://www.maark.com](https://www.maark.com).

To apply or for questions, email me (I head up engineering) directly at
rwagner@maark.com. (No recruiters, please...Pretty please!)

------
ktavera
REEL | Multiple positions | Santa Monica, CA | Onsite We're a small but fast
growing fintech startup looking for the following positions: * Junior Front-
end dev (react/redux, vue, angular experience is nice) * Lead Fullstack
developer (node/react/AWS knowledge) * UI/UX expert to help us evolve our
product's UX. * Product Manager to look for ways to identify features
customers would like and the like (should have worked on a successful product
in the past)

On the tech side we user serverless to deploy lambda functions to AWS, all
microservices are in node, some are typescript, others ES6 - looking to
standardise this. We lean pretty heavily on AWS from a devops perspective.
Since we're a team of 8 so far, there are lots of opportunities to work with
ML/BI data analysis (Periscope), product enhancements, pretty much we're a
very open company to all ideas.

Email me at kevin@joinreel.com if interested, remember this is on-site in
santa monica, california only full time.

------
CoinFalcon
CoinFalcon | Performance Marketer, Ruby on Rails Engineer | Full-Time | Remote
| [https://coinfalcon.com](https://coinfalcon.com)

Come help us out the future of currency in the pockets of the world. Now
supporting fiat, and soon to expand to the US, we are one step closer on our
journey to give everyone the ability to invest, trade and explore
cryptocurrencies.

Looking for a Performance Marketer and Ruby on Rails Engineer.

Performance Marketer: Specialist to lead our customer acquisition efforts with
our mobile app and our website. You'll need a proven track record in
performance marketing with Google Adwords with past examples of performance.
If you're passionate about scaling an app and thrive in analyzing data, let's
talk.

Ruby on Rails Engineer: Expert level understanding of Ruby on Rails and
building scalable applications. You'll need to have a strong interest for
cryptocurrency as this role is heavily involved with crypto and trading.

==Apply==

You must have experience with paid marketing. careers@coinfalcon.com

------
cviedmai
Lingokids | Ruby on Rails/ Data Engineer| Madrid | full-time, on-site | VISA |
www.lingokids.com Lingokids is changing the way young children learn. We
believe in breaking down language barriers and helping provide equal
opportunities to all kids around the world. We want to teach a lesson to the
stagnant EdTech market: Learning should be fun! We're an award-winning company
helping parents raise bilingual kids at home. We create a safe environment for
children 2-8 where learning just happens. We're currently helping over 10
million families worldwide and growing fastly.

We’re looking for engineers with at least 3 years of experience, that want to
work in interesting problems around adaptive learning for Pre-Ks and growing
scaling/performance challenges with millions of behavioural events.

Interested? Send us an email with your CV to jobs@lingokids.com and visit our
jobs page [https://jobs.lingokids.com/](https://jobs.lingokids.com/)

------
james-a
Artory | Senior Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA
| [https://www.artory.com/](https://www.artory.com/)

Artory is the Registry for the art world and wants you to be a part of it!

We are looking for a senior software engineer to join our team in Berlin. You
will join our development team, who are currently working in the following
areas:

* The Registry, a system that records artwork transactions transparently on the blockchain

* A client to record data on multiple blockchains and create timestamp proofs

* An application for art collectors, providing secure key storage in a user-friendly way

* A secure messaging platform

Tech Stack: Python, Django, TypeScript, React, Docker, AWS

Some of our perks:

* Competitive salary, life-/family-friendly and flexible working hours, 25 days of paid leave

* Nice, spacious office environment in Kreuzberg, Berlin

* Hardware you want for your work and allowance for books you need

* Flexible to remote work/working from home

For more information and to apply, please see:

[https://www.artory.com/careers/](https://www.artory.com/careers/)

------
tierra-co
Tierra (tierra.co) | Software Engineer | San Fransisco, CA/Mexico City |
Remote | Full-time

Come make the world a safer place. Literally.

Imagine having all your day-to-day decisions dictated by a simple question –
“Am I putting myself in danger? ” And then not having any real way to answer
that question. Countries like Mexico are experiencing an unprecedented wave of
crime and violence. The cost is real:

• 530 billion USD get spent in LATAM on safety and security; 9.4% of Mexico’s
GDP

• ~6% of gross revenues for companies is spent on safety/crime prevention

• 8 people go missing per day in Mexico

• 40% of people have changed their habits due to safety concerns

At Tierra, we are working to empower those who are most at risk with the data
to make their day-to-day lives safer. We are a team of previously successful
entrepreneurs (Twitter, Google, Stripe) based in San Francisco working closely
with both governments and corporates in Mexico to pool data and make it
actionable.

We work with very large data sets that drive us to constantly improve our
technical skills (ever tried to render 1 million data points on a Google map
and suggest safe routes?)

We strongly believe (and have begun to prove) that it’s possible to make a
real difference by applying technology to a problem that affects hundreds of
millions of people on a daily basis. All of us feel a sense of urgency and
passion to make the world a little safer.

Want to come join and make a difference? Get in touch: jobs@tierra.co

Full stack engineering position. Node.js, Python, and React stack. Remote only
– some of us spend time together in SF/Mexico City on a flexible basis. Market
compensation (both equity and cash). We are well funded. Female led. Truly
diverse and inclusive team.

------
hartator
SerpApi, LLC | Head of Sales | Austin, TX | Full-Time Contract | Remote first
company | [https://serpapi.com](https://serpapi.com)

SerpApi is an API to scrape and parse search engine results.

We are looking for someone to take over the leadership of our sales efforts.
We are a small startup. Scope of the position includes qualification of leads
and existing customers, triage of incoming emails and call leads, customer
account management, making existing customers upgrade to bigger packages,
customer account setup for custom packages, cold emailings, cold callings, and
invoicing.

We value tremendously transparency and open source:
[https://github.com/serpapi](https://github.com/serpapi)

We're offering full-time 1099 contract @ with a fix and a commission. We are a
remote first company and this position is also 100% remote with everything
online and async. We expect 40h per week but can organize your time the way
you see fit.

Apply at julien _AT_ serpapi.com

------
Hire4Dox
Doximity - HQ in SF We were founded in 2011 by the pioneers of mobile health
apps to connect healthcare professionals and make them more productive.
Product development is in our DNA, and software engineering is the lifeblood
of our company.

Software Engineer, Data Infrastructure - REMOTE or ONSITE -
[https://grnh.se/bae73da51](https://grnh.se/bae73da51)

Software Engineer, Data, Product - REMOTE or ONSITE -
[https://grnh.se/6pef3r1](https://grnh.se/6pef3r1)

Software Engineer, Service Reliability - REMOTE or ONSITE -
[https://grnh.se/a303980d1](https://grnh.se/a303980d1)

Software Engineer, Android - REMOTE or ONSITE -
[https://grnh.se/9e55f6201](https://grnh.se/9e55f6201)

Software Engineer, iOS - REMOTE or ONSITE -
[https://grnh.se/wld8j31](https://grnh.se/wld8j31)

------
_pastel
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | Design, Front-End, ML, Full-Stack | SF | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME, VISA |
[https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn](https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn)

Picnic’s mission is to structure the world’s medical data to make it useful.
We work directly with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their complete
medical records, giving them with control over their care. Beyond serving
patients directly, we partner with biotech, genomics, and pharma companies who
sponsor PicnicHealth accounts for research volunteers. Through this work we’re
building the data sets that power some of today’s most cutting edge medical
research. Our stack is React/Redux, Node, Python, Keras, PostgreSQL,
Kubernetes.

Our product has literally saved some of our users' lives by unearthing issues
in their medical records. We're growing rapidly — on pace for 20x this year.
Our team is smart, hard-working, and passionate about fixing healthcare.

------
TheArcane
Algolux | Automotive Computer Vision Researcher | MTL, MUN, SF | Full Time

Automotive Computer Vision Researcher

You will be a key part of a team that is building breakthrough end-to-end
perception stacks for autonomous vehicles. We are looking for candidates that
are motivated to solve key imaging and computer vision problems that will
enable robust robotics and sensing in adverse scenarios in the wild. The
technology developed at Algolux is deployed at scale in vehicles and camera
solutions.

We believe at interdisciplinary research at Algolux and candidates will be
working with a diverse team of imaging, computer vision, optimization,
physics, and optics experts. As part of this team we expect novel ideas to be
published in major publications from time to time.

> Develop and evaluate deep learning models in the wild.

> Don't be satistified with solving toy problems. Solve the real problem in
> the wild.

> Build compelling demos and illustrative results.

[https://algolux.com/careers/](https://algolux.com/careers/)

------
rockyfarmer
Kira Systems |Machine Learning Developer, Software Developer(s). QE
Specialists, Research Scientist| Toronto, Canada | Remote | Onsite |
[https://www.kirasystems.com](https://www.kirasystems.com)

Kira Systems makes contract analysis software. We are always looking for
talented people to join our team locally, remotely, and for those looking for
change to relocate to our headquarters in Toronto.

We're hiring multiple technical roles to work in all areas of our stack.
Possibilities include working on Clojure web server, backend data processing
services, and both our platform API and SDK. We use PostgreSQL to store our
data and don’t hide SQL behind big frameworks. We also use many other popular
technologies such as RabbitMQ, Zookeeper, ElasticSearch, and Docker.

For more information, visit our careers page
[https://www.kirasystems.com/careers](https://www.kirasystems.com/careers) or
email us at jobs@kirasystems.com.

------
gcommer
Drop | REMOTE (US based) | Senior/Principal Full-Stack Web Dev |
React/Node/SQL | Full Time | San Francisco
[https://drop.com/careers](https://drop.com/careers)

Drop (formerly Massdrop) is community-driven commerce. We design products with
input from our members and give them a place to connect, learn, and shop with
people who share their interests.

Drop Engineering is a small, fast-moving team with a number of seasoned
developers who have scaled web apps beyond 10M daily active users. With our
combined experiences we’ve distilled good practices and processes to ensure a
healthy, sane, and efficient work environment. We’re all about quality
engineering, not big egos. The best ideas win here.

We’re expanding beyond our San Francisco-based team to include great REMOTE
talent located anywhere in the US.

Tech: React, Express, Redis, Node, MySQL, AWS

See job posting for more details.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/drop](https://boards.greenhouse.io/drop)

------
crysmitc
Occipital (The Spatial Computing Company) | Full-time | ONSITE | Boulder, CO &
San Francisco, CA

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real-world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.
[https://occipital.com](https://occipital.com)

* ACCURACY AND TEST ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* BACKEND ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* COMPUTER VISION ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* CUSTOMER EXPERIENCE SPECIALIST (BOULDER)

* FIELD APPLICATION ENGINEER (ASIA-PACIFIC)

* FIRMWARE / EMBEDDED SYSTEMS ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* MACHINE LEARNING ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* PLATFORM SOFTWARE ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* ROBOTICS + CALIBRATION SOFTWARE ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* SENIOR FRONTEND ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

For detailed information check out
[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

If you apply please mention that you saw this post on Hacker News. Thanks!

------
ayeshamahmood
Arbisoft | Lahore, Pakistan | Designing and engineering robust software using
web and cloud technologies | On-Site |
[https://arbisoft.com/jobs/](https://arbisoft.com/jobs/)

Arbisoft is a leading software company of Pakistan. With 400+ talented
engineers, we are ranked # 7 among all sectors and #1 in Software Development
and Services in the Pakistan100 Fastest Growth companies, by AllWorld Network
(allworldlive.com).

If you want to broaden your technical skills, building software that affects
users around the world and working in an environment that thrives on
creativity and product innovation, then be a part of our team and grow with
us. Arbisoft will give you the opportunity to develop further and fulfill your
true potential.

Actively recruiting for:

Full-Stack Engineers

Backend Engineers (Python/Django)

Lead Data Scientists

React Developers

Machine Learning Engineers

DevOps Engineers

To Apply: [https://arbisoft.com/jobs/](https://arbisoft.com/jobs/) To email:
pod@arbisoft.com

------
eosrei
Udacity | Multiple | Mountain View, San Francisco, Berlin, Shanghai, São
Paulo, New Delhi | ONSITE, FULL-TIME, REMOTE |
[https://www.udacity.com](https://www.udacity.com)

Udacity's mission is to democratize education. We're an online learning
platform offering groundbreaking education in fields such as artificial
intelligence, machine learning, robotics, virtual reality, and more. Focused
on self-empowerment through learning, Udacity is making innovative
technologies such as self-driving cars available to a global community of
aspiring technologists, while also enabling learners at all levels to skill up
with essentials like programming, web and app development.

Tech: Docker/PostgreSQL with Golang, React, Python, Node.js, or Ruby depending
on team. Open positions in Engineering, Infrastructure/DevOps, Data, Design,
and Marketing: [https://grnh.se/cuagoq2](https://grnh.se/cuagoq2)

------
sndigital
Springer Nature | Developers, QAs | Kings Cross, London | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://sndigital.springernature.com/](https://sndigital.springernature.com/)

At SN Digital we maintain and deliver millions of articles used by
researchers, scientists and students around the globe. We offer a non-
hierarchical environment where everyone can contribute meaningfully to the
direction of the products and the department. We believe in continuously
delivering high quality solutions to our customers, and empowering teams to do
this. You'll be able to see your work go live, usually immediately, to
millions of visitors around the globe. All our software is built iteratively.
XP and Kanban heavily influence our flavour of agile and if something isn't
working, we change it.

We are looking for:

    
    
      - Java/Kotlin developers (contract and full-time)
      - Senior C# developer
      - Senior Quality Analyst
    

Contact: Greg.Goorwitch@springernature.com

------
kocheez75
Radar | Product Engineer (Web), Lead iOS Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE |
FULL-TIME | [https://radar.io/](https://radar.io/) Radar
([https://radar.io](https://radar.io)) is the location context platform. We
help companies build better products and make better decisions with location
context.

Radar is defining a new category of app platform. If Stripe is for payments
and Twilio is for communications, Radar is for location.

Radar processes 100B+ locations per year from 50M+ devices worldwide. In April
2018, TechCrunch named us a top 12 up-and-coming enterprise startup in NYC
([https://techcrunch.com/gallery/up-and-coming-enterprise-
star...](https://techcrunch.com/gallery/up-and-coming-enterprise-star...)).

We're based in DUMBO, Brooklyn, New York City.

Apply here: [https://radar.io/jobs](https://radar.io/jobs)

------
akras14
Samsara | Hundreds of Roles | San Francisco, San Jose, Atlanta, and London

IoT company that makes sense

#16 Top Start Up according to LinkedIn [1]

Top CEO in 2018 According to Glassdoor and 4.5 Glassdoor Rating [2]

All funding rounds led by Andreessen Horowitz [3]

Feel free to contact me, if you have any questions [4]

>>> See all open positions and apply here:
[https://grnh.se/05fc18371](https://grnh.se/05fc18371)

1\. [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/linkedin-top-
startups-2018-50...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/linkedin-top-
startups-2018-50-most-sought-after-us-daniel-roth/)

2\. [https://www.glassdoor.com/Award/Top-CEOs-at-
SMBs-2018-LST_KQ...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Award/Top-CEOs-at-
SMBs-2018-LST_KQ0,21.htm)

3\.
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/samsara-2](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/samsara-2)

4\. My profiler has instructions to find contact information.

------
adambrod
Haven Connect | Multiple Senior Software Engineers (front-end, back-end) |
Full Time | Austin, TX | ONSITE |
[https://havenconnect.com](https://havenconnect.com) Haven Connect is a
software company that uses automation and a deep understanding of the
regulatory challenges for affordable housing to get low-income Americans into
units faster and at a fraction of the cost. We provide an online platform for
the affordable housing community. This currently includes an online
application portal for low-income applicants, and a CRM like dashboard for
property managers to maintain a waitlist and communicate with applicants over
a long time period. Technologies we use:

    
    
      - Elixir, TypeScript
      - React, Redux, React-Apollo, Webpack, Babel, Cypress
      - Postgres, RDS, Algolia, Twilio, Heroku, AWS

[https://havenconnect.com/careers](https://havenconnect.com/careers)

------
MartinMond
PSPDFKit | REMOTE (UTC+-3) | Full-time | JavaScript, Elixir

PSPDFKit is the leading SDK for working with PDF files. We're trusted by
Dropbox, Box and many Fortune 500 companies to take care of these tricky yet
essential parts in their apps.

You see our product in action here: [https://web-
examples.pspdfkit.com](https://web-examples.pspdfkit.com)

We also have a version that runs completely in the browser using WebAssembly:
[https://pspdfkit.com/blog/2017/webassembly-a-new-
hope/](https://pspdfkit.com/blog/2017/webassembly-a-new-hope/)

If you're interested in working for a fully bootstrapped company, with a team
all over the globe, that iterates quickly and uses a modern, pragmatic tech
stack, then check out our job ad: [https://pspdfkit.com/careers/frontend-
developer/](https://pspdfkit.com/careers/frontend-developer/)

------
timdp
DoubleVerify | Ghent (Belgium), Tel Aviv (Israel), New York (US) | Full-time,
Onsite

Ghent:
[https://doubleverify.gent/careers?gh_src=221704c02](https://doubleverify.gent/careers?gh_src=221704c02)

Worldwide:
[https://www.doubleverify.com/careers/?gh_src=221704c02](https://www.doubleverify.com/careers/?gh_src=221704c02)

DoubleVerify improves the impression quality and audience impact of digital
advertising. We ensure ad viewability, brand safety, and fraud protection for
hundreds of Fortune 500 companies.

My team in Belgium optimizes hundreds of thousands of video ads per minute. We
also do a fair amount of data science. We're a full-stack JavaScript team, but
we focus on computer science fundamentals rather than specific tech. In fact,
some of our top engineers started out without any JavaScript experience!

If Belgium's not your thing, we're also hiring talented engineers at our
offices in New York and Tel Aviv.

------
queueco
Queueco | Trading | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://queueco.com](http://queueco.com)

We are a proprietary trading firm that competes in conventional as well as
cutting-edge alternative markets. Our strategies run 24/7 without manual
intervention powered by low-latency infrastructure and the latest machine
learning techniques. We're a meritocratic and lean team of highly-motivated
scientists and developers and as such value technical ability more than
politics: what matters is how good your code is, not how well you sell
yourself. We spend no time dealing with clients, customers or investors and
instead focus on growing our business by building better technology. If this
sounds interesting to you please have a look at our current Software
Engineering and Machine Learning opportunities:

[https://queueco.workable.com](https://queueco.workable.com)

Rights to work in the UK _required_, no visa sponsor.

------
PDhiring
PagerDuty | San Francisco | Toronto | Atlanta

PagerDuty, Inc. (NYSE: PD) is a leader in digital operations management.
DevOps, ITOps, and SecOps teams use PagerDuty’s award-winning platform for
real-time operations to improve operations, deliver exceptional customer
experiences, and accelerate innovation. Today, over 11,000 organizations
across all industries have deployed PagerDuty. Notable customers include IBM,
GE, Box, and American Eagle Outfitters. We were included in the Battery
Ventures 50 Highest Rated Cloud Companies to Work For, Inc. 500 and Forbes
Cloud 100 lists as well as the 2019 Best Places to Work in the Bay Area.

We're hiring for a number of roles: Senior Software Engineer, Staff Data
Engineer, Senior Engineering Manager, and many more!

Click the link to apply and learn more:
[https://jobs.lever.co/pagerduty?lever-
origin=applied&lever-s...](https://jobs.lever.co/pagerduty?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

------
boltzmannbrain
Latent Sciences | San Francisco & Boston | Software Architect | Onsite

Latent Sciences is an AI-first predictive medicines company dedicated to
solving neurodegenerative diseases [1]. We're soon emerging from stealth mode,
with exciting big-pharma projects and impactful clinical trial deployments.
We're looking for a SW Architect to lead the development of our data/ML
pipelines, with potential for growing into a Director of Engineering role.
Main req's:

\- Deep experience implementing platforms and data solutions in at least one
of the following industries: genomics, biopharma, med tech/device, payer,
provider. Ideally you've run the gamut from infrastructure/devops to consumer-
facing desktop/mobile applications.

\- Desire to build something new, thinking strategically about business,
product, and technical challenges. As one of the first few hires you'll be
influential in defining the company culture and path to success.

Sound like you? Drop us a note: careers@latentsci.com

[1] www.latentsci.com

------
lillian_vargas
Software Engineer | SharpSpring | Gainesville, FL | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/33c28193-2c09-4a53-8f39-80...](https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/33c28193-2c09-4a53-8f39-80c9c99e4717)
SharpSpring is seeking talented, on-site Software Engineers in Gainesville,
FL. We're seeking Software Engineers with significant real-world experience
working in at least a few areas of our technology stack and a high level of
enthusiasm for learning other technology we use. Candidates should be able to
demonstrate examples of at least one public facing or commercial application
they have made significant contributions toward developing — ideally an app
powered by a modern TypeScript or JavaScript framework with an API backend. We
compensate based upon merit and skill level with a strong basis on practical
skill sets, so existing projects are helpful in establishing experience.

------
tinco
AeroScan (aeroscan.nl) | Software Engineers | Amsterdam, The Netherlands |
ONSITE or SEMI-REMOTE

AeroScan builds a platform for managing and interacting with 3d digital twin
models of real estate assets. Our mission is to disrupt the real estate asset
market and empower our customers with valuable insights through digital twin
technology by scaling UAV mass data collection, AI analysis techniques and 3D
cloud deliverables. We have solid industry partners and have acquired private
equity and EU funding to develop and realise our vision.

We are hiring software engineers, specifically we are looking for a 3D
specialist who can help us empower our Javascript (Cesium based) 3D asset
inspection tools, as well as work on our information processing pipelines that
employ tools to generate highly detailed textured 3D meshes and point clouds
and machine learning to anonymize, detect and segment elements in our
continuous incoming flow of high resolution UAV aerial imagery data.

In addition to a 3D specialist we are also looking for an allround experienced
web developer that can help us refine and build out our feature set. Our
backend is mainly written in Ruby, but if you’ve got experience building
modern web applications on any other stack you are more than welcome to come
teach and learn. Our tech stack consists of Kubernetes on Google Cloud,
running Ruby applications in Docker containers and static frontends built with
VueJS and TypeScript.

You will be working with a small development team currently based in Amsterdam
but that might relocate to somewhere else in the Randstad. We work in the
office most days but are fine with you working from home some days in the
week. We believe in giving you the liberty to make your own technical
decisions so you can be happy and productive and we can deliver the best
product to our clients.

If you are interested in one of these roles please contact me on
tinco@aeroscan.nl

------
UnifyID
UnifyID | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/)

UnifyID is building a revolutionary identity platform based on implicit
authentication. Our solution allows people to identify themselves in a unique
way that is extremely difficult to forge or crack. Best of all, we are doing
it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html) \- SXSW Security &
Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous 2017 Winner \-
TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford StartX S15

Roles: \- Full Stack Engineer: [https://goo.gl/iQJKmt](https://goo.gl/iQJKmt)
\- Machine Learner: [https://goo.gl/N5ffVd](https://goo.gl/N5ffVd) \- Front
End Developer: [https://goo.gl/YPY1zo](https://goo.gl/YPY1zo) \- iOS Lead
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/nDJaHz](https://goo.gl/nDJaHz) \- Android Lead
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/TyF7YL](https://goo.gl/TyF7YL) \- Lead DevOps
Engineer: [https://goo.gl/N59nWX](https://goo.gl/N59nWX) \- Lead QA Engineer:
[https://goo.gl/KHVixZ](https://goo.gl/KHVixZ) \- Senior Product Manager:
[https://goo.gl/9khDDc](https://goo.gl/9khDDc)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great light-filled office, visa
sponsorship, exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC
funded startup.

Email: careers@unify.id

------
DeeLatPie
Pie Insurance | Senior Software Engineer | Downtown Denver | Full-Time Onsite
| [https://pieinsurance.com/careers/](https://pieinsurance.com/careers/)

Pie Insurance | Senior Software Engineer | Downtown Denver | Full-Time Onsite
| [https://pieinsurance.com/careers/](https://pieinsurance.com/careers/)

Pie Insurance | Software Engineer | Downtown Denver | Full-Time Onsite |
[https://pieinsurance.com/careers/](https://pieinsurance.com/careers/)

Pie Insurance | Sr. Software Engineer (Quality) | Downtown Denver | Full-Time
Onsite |
[https://pieinsurance.com/careers/](https://pieinsurance.com/careers/)

Pie Insurance | Data Engineer | Downtown Denver | Full-Time Onsite |
[https://pieinsurance.com/careers/](https://pieinsurance.com/careers/)

We're building Pie for the next generation of small businesses. Our team is on
a mission to make workers’ compensation less expensive, simpler, and more
transparent. Easy as pie, in fact.

Founded in 2017, Pie is a fast-growing insurtech startup with home offices in
Washington, DC, and Denver, CO. Pie offers an incredible career opportunity
where you can use your expertise to disrupt an industry and serve the SMB
community. Invest your time doing meaningful work in a fast-paced environment
where your contribution will have an immediate impact.

Pie, backed by trusted global insurer Sirius Group, continues to expand
nationwide in 2019 as we scale our team and operations. Want a slice? In
return for your commitment to us, you’ll get a piece of Pie in the form of
stock options. At Pie, we’re invested in you, and you in us.

------
rssathe
Watchtower AI | Backend, Systems, Machine Learning, Full Stack | San Francisco
& Palo Alto | ONSITE | [https://watchtower.ai](https://watchtower.ai)

Watchtower is a data security startup dedicated to helping enterprises
discover, classify, and protect sensitive data across their cloud footprint -
their corporate SaaS, data infrastructure, and APIs - via machine learning.

\- We’re looking for folks passionate about working at the intersection of
deep learning, information security, and distributed systems.

\- Tech Stack: Go, Node.js, React, Python, Cassandra, Redis, Terraform,
Docker, Kubernetes.

\- Well funded by top-tier VC investors who have invested in, operated at,
taken public/exited major cybersecurity & SaaS companies.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.watchtower.ai/careers](https://www.watchtower.ai/careers)

We would love to hear from you - please reach out to us at
careers@watchtower.ai with any questions you may have.

------
mariagor
Butterfly Network | New York | | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA
|[https://www.butterflynetwork.com/](https://www.butterflynetwork.com/)

Our mission is to democratize healthcare by making medical imaging accessible
to everyone around the world. Butterfly Network has raised >$350M to develop
and commercialize a handheld, smartphone-connected ultrasound probe powered by
AI. We operate at the intersection of medicine, engineering, and machine
learning to create breakthrough technology that becomes smarter with each new
patient.

We are growing faster than ever and have opportunities across the
organization:

Full-stack Engineers

Data Engineers

Data Scientist

iOS and Android Engineers

Site Reliability/DevOps Engineers

QA Engineers

Product and Visual Designers

And more! Please contact me for more information at maria@butterflynetinc.com

Read about us online: [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/15/health/medical-
scans-butt...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/15/health/medical-scans-
butterfly-iq.html)

------
Lincoln-Network
Search Engineer with Expertise in Distributed Search-based Systems Contractor
or Full-Time

Description:

 _$110-140K /year _Fully remote position, hours flexible _Based within United
States

_ We’re looking for a strong technical generalist experienced in building
distributed search based systems. This role entails directly developing and
deploying client projects as well as providing technical guidance and
assistance to other engineers. You can learn more about Lincoln Network here
[https://joinlincoln.org/](https://joinlincoln.org/)

Responsibilities:

 _Design, develop, test, deploy, maintain and improve software with 1-2
collaborators._ Manage individual project priorities, deadlines and
deliverables. _Define the best implementation method and related effort to
answer a given problem._ Identify and drive code improvements, including
technical debt. _Serve as an example of quality code and design, and push for
better processes around how the team operates._ Advocate for a solid technical
approach and influence peers.

Experience and Skills Needed:

 _4+ years as a backend /full-stack developer (C++, Java, Python, Ruby)
_Strong understanding of distributed search systems and their components (data
ingestion, indexing, ranking algorithms, processing user queries, serving
results) _Hands-on experience setting up and configuring cloud based
infrastructure (AWS /Google Cloud) _Familiar with scaling and load balancing
concepts _Strong communication skills_ Must be US-based

*Apply at [https://angel.co/company/lincoln-network-2/jobs/578709-devel...](https://angel.co/company/lincoln-network-2/jobs/578709-devel..).

Thank You!

~~~
princemoseslive
The url above lands to page not found error, Please recheck

Thanks, Prince

------
taprograms
Cisco Meraki | San Francisco, San Jose, Chicago, London, Sydney | Onsite |
[https://meraki.cisco.com](https://meraki.cisco.com)

Cisco Meraki leads the industry in simple yet powerful cloud-managed IT
solutions that help connect, empower, and protect people all over the globe.
Meraki’s technologies are managed from an intuitive, feature-rich interface,
called Dashboard, that helps businesses of all sizes save time, money, and
deliver value.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/cisco-meraki](https://www.keyvalues.com/cisco-
meraki)

You can see all of our open roles at [https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#open-
positions](https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#open-positions)

Tech Stack: Javascript (React/Redux), Ruby on Rails, Scala, Postgres,
LittleTable

------
devgoth
LogicGate | Platform/Back End, DevOps, and Senior QA Engineer(s) | Chicago, IL
| Onsite

LogicGate is a venture-backed, Chicago-based SaaS startup that creates
flexible and beautiful business process software. Our customers use LogicGate
to visually design end-to-end workflows and create highly configurable process
applications that place controls around mission-critical activities. We are
providing self-service solutions for enterprises within the Governance, Risk
and Compliance, and Business Process Management software industries, saving
them time and money.

Our offices are located in River North and are close to Blue, Red, and Brown
lines as well as multiple bus stops.

\- Work: Jira - Slack - Gitlab - G Suite

\- Back: Spring Boot - Java 8 - Kotlin - Neo4j

\- Test: Selenium - Protractor - JUnit - Karma - K6

\- Ops: AWS - HAProxy - Consul - Nomad - Ansible - Terraform - Docker

Apply here: [https://www.logicgate.com/about-us/join-the-
team/](https://www.logicgate.com/about-us/join-the-team/)

------
vaughnd
Wizenoze | Frontend and backend developers | Amsterdam | ONSITE or REMOTE |
FULL TIME

Wizenoze is looking for frontend and backend developers (4+ years experience)
for remote work within GMT+-3. You'll get to work with interesting tech,
difficult challenges, and brilliant people. Backend background in Java,
RESTful services, Spring, SQL/JPA, Elasticsearch, AWS, etc. Frontend
background in React/Redux, RiotJS, bootstrap, etc.

Wizenoze aims to close the readability gap by making the web more accessible
to students at different reading levels by leveraging search, machine
learning, and other tech.

Apply here:

[https://www.wizenoze.com/language/en/java-backend-
developer/](https://www.wizenoze.com/language/en/java-backend-developer/)

[https://www.wizenoze.com/language/en/frontend-
developer/](https://www.wizenoze.com/language/en/frontend-developer/)

------
jbarmash
Komodo Health | Data Science & Eng Managers, Sr. Engineers, Data Scientists,
Product Managers | NYC & SF | Full-time, Onsite

Komodo Health builds data-science and AI-powered data platform and products
improve decision making in healthcare. Our mission is to reduce the global
burden of disease through big data analytics. Our "healthcare map" is where we
process data and stitch together information about patients (over 300M in US),
doctors, hospitals, payers, etc.

We are a data-first & eng-driven (60 engineers out of 140 employees) company
and growing fast. We have significant traction and revenue.

Career Page: [https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2](https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2)

Engineering / Data Science:

* Data Science Manager

* Data Protection Officer * Technical Engagement / Project Manager

* Data Scientist

* Sr. Data Scientist

* Sr. Engineering Manager / Director

* Staff Software Engineer

* Analytics Engineer

* Sr. Software or Data Engineer

* Lead Cloud Security Engineer

Product / Design:

* Director of Product Management

* Technical Product Manager

Stack: Spark, Airflow, Python, React, Scala, Kubernetes, Docker, AWS,
PostgreSQL, Flask, Django, Snowflake

~~~
sangy
this looks interesting! thanks for posting.

~~~
sangy
is there anybody I can directly contact for some clarifications about my fit
for the jobs?

------
burdk
CNN | Multiple Positions | Atlanta, GA | ONSITE | Full-time

Come join us in an exciting new chapter at CNN! We are staffing up multiple
roles on our cross-functional teams in the Consumer Experience technology
group. The teams are focused on building experiences and platforms that allow
better news discovery and capabilities to give our online customers content
based on what they want. We are looking for Senior and Mid Level Engineers as
well as Technical Leadership. Please apply to the evergreen postings that we
have for each respected position. Hope to hear from you soon!

Tech Stacks and relevant experience – NodeJS, ReactJS, GraphQL, Apollo, AWS,
Docker, CircleCI, D3.

Technical Managers Evergreen Posting [http://go.turnerjobs.com/MM-
CNNDgtNdsTechMgr](http://go.turnerjobs.com/MM-CNNDgtNdsTechMgr)

Engineers Evergreen Posting [http://go.turnerjobs.com/Ex-
CNNTech](http://go.turnerjobs.com/Ex-CNNTech)

------
santinoboffa
Qubit | Backend Engineer | London | Onsite | Full Time |

www.qubit.com

Qubit’s mission is to drive customer loyalty and lifetime value through
personalization. In 2018, the company was named a Leader in the Gartner Magic
Quadrant for Personalization Engines.

Qubit’s platform engineering team works on the core Qubit platform, which
processes billions of events a day and serves over 400 million
personalisations per month to some of the biggest retail, travel and egaming
companies on the Internet. The team is responsible for backend software
engineering at Qubit, building and scaling large complex systems with near-
real time requirements.

We are looking for polyglot engineers that are self motivated and keen to
explore new ways of doing things. We work in small sub-teams primarily in
Java, Go, Python and Scala but have also been known to code in JavaScript when
needed; we’re motivated by customer impact and the desire to build systems
that solve real customer problems.

Key Responsibilities \- Manage a low-latency, high-throughput platform that is
responsible for capturing, validating, enriching, storing and serving billions
of data points a day - Tackle scaling challenges for platform services to
handle Qubit’s dramatic growth - Extend the platform to support
productionisation of Qubit’s machine learning applications - Work closely with
product management to design the next generation of platform features, such as
highly concurrent authentication and authorisation systems capable of
validating millions of client validations per second

Competencies: \- A degree in Computer Science/Mathematics/Engineering or a
related field or equivalent industry experience - Experience in backend
software engineering using statically typed programming languages (e.g. Go,
Java, Scala) - Experience in building web services and APIs

For more info please contact careers AT qubit DOT com

------
hellcow
Thankful | Venice, CA | Principal Engineer | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.thankful.ai](https://www.thankful.ai)

Thankful delivers exceptional customer service for the world's fastest growing
eCommerce companies. We use NLP and Machine Learning to improve the customer
experience for brands you know, solving customer issues in seconds. We pass
the Turing test thousands of times every day.

We're looking for a senior or principal software engineer to join our team and
help us scale. Previous experience with Go and machine learning a plus.

We're a well-funded seed stage company. We have a small but experienced team,
raised money from some of the best venture funds and are growing quickly. We
offer great benefits (unlimited PTO, full medical/dental/vision coverage,
phone plan reimbursement, etc.), competitive salary, meaningful equity, and
our office is 2 blocks from the beach.

Email me (Co-founder, CTO) for more info: evan -at- thankful.ai

------
alana_simondata
Simon Data | New York, NY | Full Time | Onsite/Remote

We're a customer data platform with a fully-integrated marketing cloud.
Simon’s platform empowers businesses to leverage enterprise-scale big data and
machine learning to power customer communications in any channel.

Simon’s unique approach allows brands to develop incredible personalization
capabilities without needing to build and maintain massive bespoke data
infrastructure.

Our culture is rooted in organizational transparency, empowering individuals,
and an attitude of getting things done. If you want to be a valuable
contributor on a team that cultivates these core values we would love to hear
from you.

remote roles we're hiring for: solutions architect, security engineer, systems
engineer, full stack engineer, devops engineer, data scientist, data engineer

check out other roles we're hiring for:
[https://www.simondata.com/careers](https://www.simondata.com/careers)

------
JasonCEC
Analytical Flavor Systems | Manhattan - NYC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.Gastrograph.com/](http://www.Gastrograph.com/) Positions: Full-
Stack Engineer, Data Scientists, R&D Product Formulator / Scientist

Overview: Gastrograph AI is an artificial intelligence platform for modeling
human sensory perception of flavor, aroma, and texture to predict consumer
preferences of food & beverage products. We help food and beverage companies
develop new products, enter new markets, and optimize their existing brands.
We're a diverse 12 person post Series-A company.

Application & Data Stack: Javascript, React & React Native, Java, GraphQL,
Spark, R, postgres/MySQL, AWS

The Position(s)

_Data Science_: We didn't build a data science team to optimize our product's
marketing spend, sales funnel, or client retention – we built a data science
team to build our product. Our Data Science team develops new models and
algorithms from scratch to make second-order inference on sparse data sets
from non-representative samples that generalizes to the underlying target
population. We rely on cutting edge models such as persistent homology, PU
Learning, and metric learning to make predictions on non-eucldian human
sensory data. We don't use tensor flow or pandas or keras as they are not a
good fit for our problem space. We prefer a deep understanding of math and
stats VS experience running logistic regressions in Python. (but we're cool
with Python / Logit / experience)

_Engineering_: (1) full stack engineers with experience with React, GraphQL,
and React Native to work on our web app for clients and our mobile app for
tasters. (2) Data-Engineers with experiance in micro-batch processing for
machine learning pipelines.

Next Steps: please contact Jason Cohen at JasonCEO@Gastrograph.com to apply.

------
knudsen80
Cove Markets | Senior Front-End Developer | On-site (Chicago) or Remote (US
only) | Full-time

At Cove Markets, we are building an exchange aggregator and trading platform
that will allow active traders to achieve "best execution" in the crypto
markets and trade for a lower all-in cost. We are a small team of experienced
developers who have previously built successful trading platforms and trading
businesses.

We are funded and preparing to launch our beta product in H2 2019. We pay
above market salary, offer stock options, and provide top tier health
insurance.

Senior Front-End Developer: * Job Description:
[https://www.covemarkets.com/careers/frontend](https://www.covemarkets.com/careers/frontend)
* Experience in Angular is highly preferred * Apply at:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/apply/242919](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/apply/242919)

------
kvee
ONSITE on Abbot Kinney, Venice Beach, LA & ONSITE or REMOTE in Florianópolis,
Brazil. AE Studio is looking for a few senior full stack devs to join our team
of awesome developers and data scientists. We build products for startups and
large companies like Samsung, and work on cool stuff in house. We’re
passionate about building products that increase human agency. Gotta have: -
JavaScript, Node.js, React experience - Clean Code, Unit Tests - Real agile
experience (work with things like Kanban, Scrum, Extreme Programming) - Growth
mindset
[http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/dweck](http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/dweck)

Bonus Points for: - Experience managing clients and client relationships -
TypeScript - Angular - Mobile development - React Native, Rails, PHP, .NET,
Ionic, Swift

See more and join us [https://ae.studio/join-us](https://ae.studio/join-us)

------
muchbetterguy
Interim PM and senior engineer roles | UK/EU | Remote / Onsite in London or
Bristol.

www.muchbetteradventures.com

PM Role: Looking for someone to both be an interim PM, and to work with our
current lead engineer to turn them into our PM. 3-6 month contract -
preferably London or Bristol based.

Snr Engineer: We're a Django based site, though embarking on splitting it up
into various services where sensible. Looking for a full stack web dev. Well
versed in all things from React, through to Postgresql. There is more
flexibility on the location for this role as we have a distributed team from
the Alps to Toronto. You will be required in London or Bristol quarterly.

Both these jobs are brand new - please get in touch direct guy@mbad.co if you
are interested and want to know more, along with the trip we sell that you'd
love to do as part of your onboarding :)

We are all hikers, skiers, mountain bikers, kayakers etc, and don't plan on
hiring anyone who doesn't share our passion for the outdoors.

------
rsmets
Nexkey | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE | Full-time

Seeking (2): (1) Web Developer & (1) Backend Developer

Nexkey - we are building the worlds best smart access control system with
numerous awards from CES to ISC West with our small and agile team. We
collaborate closely while also entrusting each member with plenty of space to
work. We love exploring new tools and technologies. We believe in making data
driven decisions and we take a customer-first approach when designing new
features. As a member of the Nexkey software team, you'll be given ownership
of a large project with ample freedom to explore areas that are both
interesting to you and in the best interests of the product. Some key areas
include Scalability, Security, and Reliability. Also by getting in at this
early stage, you'll have the opportunity to help shape the product, define the
software stack, and influence the culture of the company.

Tech Stack: React, Redux, Node, Java, AWS

Contact: ray dot smets at nexkey dot com if interested

------
rprewitt
World View Enterprises | Tucson, AZ | Software Engineer | Onsite World View is
searching for Software Engineers with embedded (real time, microcontrollers,
DSPs), and application (UX/UI, databases, cloud) software development
experience. These engineers will apply principles and techniques of computer
science, engineering, and project management to the design, development, and
test of complex software systems. These engineers will work both independently
with little supervision as well as engage with a team to achieve overall
project objectives.

Please visit:
[https://worldview.space/careers/](https://worldview.space/careers/)

[https://www.paycomonline.net/v4/ats/web.php/jobs?clientkey=0...](https://www.paycomonline.net/v4/ats/web.php/jobs?clientkey=0816E5053C461558988843D75013986B)

------
andrewgioia
TeachBoost | San Diego, CA or New York, NY | Part-Time | Onsite or REMOTE |
Customer Support

[https://www.teachboost.com](https://www.teachboost.com)

TeachBoost is an educator development platform for K12 schools. We're a
profitable, fully distributed company with some small offices around the
country (San Diego, CA and New York, NY are our largest, others in the
keywords below). We're looking for a part-time customer support specialist to
help handle email and chat tickets for our school and district users.

Here's a job description: [https://www.edsurge.com/jobs/customer-support-
specialist-par...](https://www.edsurge.com/jobs/customer-support-specialist-
part-time-remote-job-at-teachboost)

Possibility to convert to a full time position.

Keywords: edtech, support, SAAS, Pittsburgh, Denver, Boston, North Carolina

Please email jobs@teachboost.com with your resume and a brief note about your
interest and experience!

------
tixocloud
Orchestra | Front-end & Back-end engineers + Product Managers | London, Remote
for developers only | On-site | Full-time Orchestra helps data scientists
deploy machine learning models to production faster whether it's building a
Docker image, serving as an API, creating batch processes or integrating
directly to enterprise systems. Effectively, we are DevOps for ML and we
automate deployment and release management of machine learning models. We're
still an early stage startup looking to close our seed round in the next few
months. As an early member, you'll have the opportunity to define the space
and set the standard for what it means to do DevOps properly within ML. The
platform is currently developed using AngularJS, Python, Docker/Kubernetes.
Drop me a line at teren@orchestrahq.com if you love ML and want to help get
machine learning models deployed faster, at scale and in a variety of shape
and form.

------
amitdeshwar
Deep Genomics | Toronto | Onsite | Full-Time | deepgenomics.com

We are hiring ML and CompBio scientists! Deep Genomics is a small (~40
employee) startup that is using machine learning to discover and develop
therapeutics for genetic disease. A very fun and academic environment. We'll
be hiring engineers soon! Job listings can be found here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/deepgenomics](https://jobs.lever.co/deepgenomics)

Deep Genomics is a Toronto-based startup company that is changing the future
of medicine using artificial intelligence. Founded in 2015, Deep Genomics
brings together a multidisciplinary team of world-leading experts in machine
learning, genomics, chemistry and biology. Together we are on a mission to
develop an AI-powered platform for rapid discovery and development of the best
genetic medicines, focusing on oligonucleotide drugs for the treatment of
patients with rare genetic diseases.

------
cwkoss
DefenseStorm | Seattle, WA | Senior Software Engineer, Software Engineer |
Full-time | Onsite
[https://www.defensestorm.com](https://www.defensestorm.com)

DefenseStorm is a cybersecurity startup that helps banks and other financial
institutions manage the deluge of security data that they produce. We ingest
millions of device logs per second, parse the security critical information,
then alert on what's important, generate reports, and show cool dashboards.

We use AngularJS/Angular (upgrade in progress), Typescript, Java 8, C#.NET,
PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, and we're built on AWS.

I got my job here through an HN Who's Hiring post, and I love working here.
Strong engineering culture - weekly hour 'topic sync' to share knowledge,
flexible hours/wfh, dog-friendly office, happy customers that give good
feedback, interesting problems to solve, strong sales growth.

Email jobs [at] defensestorm [dot] com or apply here:

------
jonahbailey
Atomic Object | Software Consultancy | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite/Fulltime

[https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

\--- Work with smart, passionate people. Make cool stuff. Learn every day. ---

Atomic is growing a diverse and inclusive team of curious, creative people who
love creating great software for our clients.

THE POSITION Atomic Object is a consultancy that creates custom software
products. We work across web, mobile, desktop, and embedded product
development—helping our clients innovate and grow by doing what they do
better.

Atomic makers work on self-managed teams of 2-10 designers, developers, and
testers—collaborating to create products for our clients, from the idea phase
through launch and beyond.

WHY ATOMIC? Atomic is a great place to do awesome work. As an Atom, you'll:
Join a tight-knit group of makers working in an atmosphere of friendship,
exploration, and respect.

Work on a variety of projects and help make pipelines safer, cities greener,
healthcare smarter, and old products new again. Be part of a transparent,
employee-owned company that's active in making the software community
stronger, smarter, and more diverse.

Receive great benefits, including support for professional development,
schedule flexibility, employee ownership, 401(k) contributions, and generous
vacation time.

INTERESTED? If you'd like to find out more about Atomic or this position,
don't hesitate to check out our current open position: Senior Software
Developer & Consultant: [https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

------
scottpersinger
InCountry is creating a new cloud infrastructure category - “data residency as
a service”. As the internet’s regulatory landscape fractures around the globe,
SaaS providers are increasing subject to strict controls regulating how and
where certain information is stored. InCountry - founded by six-time founder
Peter Yared - is building a global, targeted storage and compute network which
allows customers to transparently meet data regulations as they are changing
around the world.

We are seeking senior engineers to join our team to work on a wide range of
distributed systems and cloud infrastructure problems. We have technical
challenges on a deep stack including: highly available systems and storage,
cluster management, global networking, container orchestration, secure systems
and key management, performance scaling and API design. Currently our stack is
focused around Python and Postgres, but we will introduce Golang and Mongo DB
to the stack this year.

Some key qualifications:

\- Extensive experience with cloud infrastructure, either as a user or builder
\- Experience up and down the stack \- You have carried the pager and operated
web systems at scale

This is a chance to help build critical global infrastructure from the ground
up. We are looking for people willing to code and mentor, but who can also
write a great design spec. We are growing fast and working in a rapidly
changing global landscape, so you should enjoy working fast in the face of
ambiguity. The trade-off is autonomy, fast decisions, and big impact. Work
wherever you want - InCountry is already a globally distributed team.

Headquarters is in SF, but we are globally distributed and encourage remote
applicants. Apply jobs at incountry.com or [https://www.indeed.com/job/hands-
architect-cloud-infrastruct...](https://www.indeed.com/job/hands-architect-
cloud-infrastructure-remote-ok-014a7ac5aae61f12)

------
sawong
Flexport (YC W14) | San Francisco, CA and Chicago, IL | Onsite |
[https://www.flexport.com](https://www.flexport.com)

Flexport’s mission is to make global trade easy for everyone. We are
revolutionizing a huge industry that touches every country on the planet,
which means solving complex challenges. We are looking for makers who love
learning, are passionate about collaborating, and desire to see the global
impact of the solutions they build.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport](https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport)

View all of our jobs here:
[https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1](https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1)

Tech Stack:

* Frontend: React, Relay, Flow, Jest, Enzyme

* Mobile: React Native, Apollo

* Backend: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, GraphQL, Python, RSpec

* CI: GitHub, Buildkite

* Infrastructure: AWS, Python

------
camtf
Typeform | Platform Security Engineer | Barcelona, Spain | Full-Time | VISA |
ONSITE

Typeform helps people collect data with engaging, friendly forms. And we know
that protecting that data is incredibly important—for us and our customers. We
were saddened when someone attacked and compromised some of our customers’
data recently. So we want to respond quickly and effectively.

That’s why we’re looking for a Platform Security Engineer to build, improve,
and maintain the security of our platform.

You’ll protect our cloud computing environments, and build new security
controls to ensure our customer data remains fully protected. You’ll share
your knowledge with other teams and help them best practices.

I'm a Security Engineer here so feel free to ask me any question :) Full job
description and how to apply:
[https://www.typeform.com/careers/jobs/1463866/](https://www.typeform.com/careers/jobs/1463866/)

------
patrickmro
POINT (YC W19) | ONSITE | San Francisco | Senior Backend Engineer | Senior
Frontend Engineer | [https://www.point.app](https://www.point.app)

Hey, I'm Patrick a co-founder & CEO of Point (YC W19), a consumer mobile
banking app that offers a debit card with rewards and no fee banking services.
This is your opportunity to be a founding engineer at a company re-imagining
consumer financial services with technology and design.

Backend engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63a0ec34e)

Node.js/AWS/GraphQL/Lamda

Frontend engineer:[https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/4cdeaefb-0ee7-44bb-
be52-d051a...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/4cdeaefb-0ee7-44bb-
be52-d051a23acda4)

React Native/TypeScript

Apply: Email me directly patrick at getpoint.io

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | SF Bay Area | Full-time, remote (or local) developer/architect
| $95k-$250k driven by what you bring to the company.

If you love solving tough programming challenges and avoiding organizational
politics this might be the place for you.

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core product centered
around compiling one dialect of SQL to another - e.g. would you like to run
Oracle PL/SQL on a PostgreSQL database? You can with CompilerWorks.

We are driven to solve interesting engineering problems, for this reason we
take on challenges where compilers are useful. Our current product focus IS
disruptive to the database market.

We are looking for EXPERIENCED developers (our least experienced developer has
more than 10 years of experience). Our core development language is Java. We
are currently a team of 13 in 8 countries.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs](http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs)

~~~
somnathdas
Somnath Das Adhikari Phone: 09874285269. Email Id:
somnathdasadhikari@gmail.com Address: India.

I am very excited to hear of your available Software Developer position,
please accept my resume as an expressed interest in exploring the
possibilities of joining your department and organization in a software
engineering position as your listed requirements closely match my background
and skills.

My work history has provided me a variety of technical and business skills
which allow me to relate to all levels of management, to a variety of business
positions, and work successfully with a diversity of personalities, customers,
and end-users. A few I would like to highlight that would enable me to
contribute to your bottom line are:

• Overall 7 years experience in Software Development. • Have working
experience on product and project management • Have working experience on
Products as well as Maintenance Project. • Strong in planning, problem solving
and analytical skills. • Proficient in web design and software development
techniques. • Ability to work successfully both independently and in a team
setting. • Experience in HTML, CSS, Javascript, jQuery, AJAX, JSON,
Angular.js, Node.js. • Experience in Core Java, MultiThreading, JSP, Servlet,
JDBC. • Experience in Python. • Experience in working with framework like
Spring Boot, Spring MVC, Spring security etc. • Have good experience with
databases like Oracle and MySQL , PostgreSQL, SQL server and MongoDB. • Have
good experience with ORM tools like Hibernate. • Experience in developing
RESTful Web Services. • Experience in unit testing the applications using
JUnit and Mockito Frameworks. • Have experience with the IDE's like Eclipse,
Spring Tool Suits, IntelliJ IDEA and Net beans and Code build tool like Maven,
Gradle.

You also consider my LinkedIn profile [https://www.linkedin.com/in/somnath-
das-adhikari-b5776252/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/somnath-das-
adhikari-b5776252/) for further details. I consider myself to be a results-
oriented, dependable, and capable worker. I can be reached anytime via my
phone or via email. Thank you for your time and consideration. I look forward
to speaking with you more about this opportunity.

------
jpcc
Confident Cannabis (YC15) | All levels of Engineers / Data persons! | Palo
Alto / SF | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.confidentcannabis.com](https://www.confidentcannabis.com) We’re a
Series A funded YC backed company shaping the cannabis industry to be
efficient, honest, and reliable by creating the software infrastructure
necessary to both test and trade within it. We're looking for experienced,
excited (and exciting!) engineers, data scientists, and data engineers at all
levels (yes all levels of whatever they mean!) to help us build an amazing
team while creating awesome software for an immensely underserved market on
the cusp of explosion!

We write Typescript / React frontends, Python / Django backends, with a slew
of AWS, Terraform, node, lambdas, and anything else we can find that allows us
to build quickly and safely.

Email me for anything: jared+hn@confidentcannabis.com

------
chemphill
Carbon Five | San Francisco, Santa Monica, Chattanooga, New York | Full-Time,
Onsite | [https://www.carbonfive.com](https://www.carbonfive.com)

Carbon Five is a digital product development consultancy. We partner with our
clients to create exceptional products and grow effective teams. We work with
numerous startups in addition to companies and organizations like Coinbase,
StitchFix, Protocol Labs (Filecoin, IPFS), Compass, Everlane, WeWork, and the
San Francisco Museum of Modern Art.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five](https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Developer (5+ years): [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=key...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Developer (2-5 years):
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/developer/?ref=keyvalues](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/developer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Product Designer:
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Product Manager: [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/product-
manager/?ref=keyv...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/product-
manager/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: The majority of our work is in Rails, Node, and Java, but almost
everything is up for grabs. The only tech we don’t work in is .NET and PHP.

------
anotherhue
Zendesk | Dublin, SF | Full-Time |
[https://www.zendesk.com](https://www.zendesk.com) | Customer Support SAAS

I'm on the data team in Dublin, lots of k8s, data pipelines, python/go, data
security, GCP, AWS. We're kind of a jack-of-all trades team. Email me if you'd
like to chat.

Here's a job description:
[https://www.zendesk.com/jobs/view/?job=cb9aee52-5883-4525-80...](https://www.zendesk.com/jobs/view/?job=cb9aee52-5883-4525-800c-32448774e3b4)

But we're hiring for a dozen or so other roles in other parts of the company:

[https://www.zendesk.com/jobs/dublin/](https://www.zendesk.com/jobs/dublin/)

It's the nicest office in dublin, no really it is. daily lunches, strong no-
after-hours-work culture, stock is doing well, no shortage of meeting rooms,
free-range-engineers, etc.

------
INTFRecruiting
Interfolio | Software Engineer (Elixir) | Wash, DC OR Fully Remote (US) | Full
Time | www.interfolio.com

Interfolio is a fast growing, higher ed SaaS company based in Washington, DC
with 100% fully remote Engineering team, great benefits, flexible environment
-- solving interesting challenges for higher ed involving software.

We're seeking a talented and energetic Software Engineer with a deep
understanding of Elixir to join our tight-knit team. You must be focused on
producing high quality and maintainable code. This role offers a high level of
creativity, and an opportunity to design the future with a company that is
challenging the status quo.

Apply through our site: [https://jobs.lever.co/interfolio/d2ae0440-4c34-40bb-
bc88-b57...](https://jobs.lever.co/interfolio/d2ae0440-4c34-40bb-
bc88-b57e521f3d34?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News%20Monthly%20Posting)

or email recruiting@interfolio.com

------
emhartmann
Xactly | Denver, CO | San Jose, CA | Toronto, ON | Fulltime, Onsite

Named among the best workplaces in the U.S. by Great Place to Work six years
running, honored on FORTUNE Magazine’s inaugural list of the 100 Best
Workplaces for Millennials, and chosen as the “Market Leader in Incentive
Compensation” by CRM magazine, Xactly is proud to be disrupting the incentive
compensation market space. We’re building a culture of success and are looking
for motivated professionals to join us!

* Senior Java/ Scala Engineer - Denver, CO

* Site Reliability Engineer - Denver, CO

* Principal & Senior UI Engineers - Denver, CO

* Senior Java AWS Engineer - Denver, CO

* Senior .NET Engineer - Toronto, ON

* Manager, UX Design - San Jose, CA

* UX Designers - Denver, CO and Toronto, CAN

* Manager, Quality Engineering - Denver, CO

* Junior Quality Engineers - Denver, CO

Stack: Java, Scala, C#, React, Angular, Springboot, AWS, Azure, Selenium,
Jenkins

Check out our careers page at
[http://www.xactlycorp.com/careers](http://www.xactlycorp.com/careers) or DM
me at ehartmann@xactlycorp.com

------
chriscal
Octopart | New York City, NY | Multiple Positions | Full Time | Onsite

Octopart was founded in 2006 by three physics graduate students with a mission
to provide open and useful access to all aspects of electronic parts. From our
beginnings as one of the early Y Combinator-backed startups (YC W07) to our
acquisition by Altium in 2015, Octopart has consistently empowered electrical
engineers, buyers, and makers with open access to part data and industry
leading part search, becoming the premier destination for electronic part data
in the industry today.

You'll be part of an entrepreneurial and supportive company whose employees
genuinely enjoy working together to overcome interesting challenges.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Looker, Redshift, AWS.

Open Positions: Engineering Manager * Product Manager * Account Executive

Contact: jobs @ octopart.com

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

------
DomKM
EmbraerX Beacon | Senior Frontend Engineer (React & React Native); Senior
Backend Engineer (Clojure) | REMOTE

Embraer, the third largest producer of civil aircraft, is hiring. We’re
building [https://beacon.works](https://beacon.works), a tool for airlines and
mechanics to manage unscheduled aircraft maintenance. This has the potential
to be a very high-value product for the aviation industry and could make air
travel much better for everyone.

We’ve got a Clojure backend, multiple (functional JS) React and React Native
frontends, and a GraphQL API. Currently, the engineering team is made up of
myself and another senior Clojure engineer. We’re looking for a few more very
experienced engineers to form the initial internal engineering team.

Location: Remote (but must reside and be able to legally work in the US or
Brazil)

Tech: React, React Native, GraphQL, Clojure, Postgres, AWS, GCP (Firebase)

Apply: Please email your resume to dom at beacon dot works

------
philip1209
Moonlight | Software Engineer | REMOTE | Fulltime |
[https://www.moonlightwork.com](https://www.moonlightwork.com)

Hey all - we're hiring a remote backend developer to join the team at
Moonlight. We're building a professional community for software developers,
and companies pay us to match to job candidates. The stack is Go on Kubernetes
using gRPC, MySQL, Redis, etc. Lots going on and many fun challenges, ranging
from ML to real-time messaging. This role will either be our first or second
engineering hire. I wrote everything until now - so email me if you have any
questions!

More details here ->
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/moonlightworkcom/vie...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/moonlightworkcom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFeNB7zCTG98gQ?trackingTag=slack)
(edited)

------
timClicks
Canonical | London (UK), Worldwide | 63 positions available including roles in
engineering, support and sales | Full-time | REMOTE

Canonical is the company behind the Ubuntu operating system and is
increasingly being relied upon to deliver private/hybrid clouds based on
OpenStack and/or Kubernetes. Most of the technical stack is written in Python
and Go. Many teams have open positions[0], with tasks ranging from kernel
engineering through to front-end web development.

The company breathes remote work. The majority of its staff are remote, with
some central functions based in London. Travel to international destinations
is expected for 1 week at a time approximately 2-4 times per year. Recent
locations included sprints in Cape Town, Budapest, Berlin, Montreal, Malta,
and Brussels.

[0]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical?gh_src=03e9098e1](https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical?gh_src=03e9098e1)

------
ggregoire
Decidata | Engineering Team Lead, Full Stack Software Engineers | Mexico City
| FULLTIME/INTERNS, ONSITE | 25 people (many people from LATAM and Europe)

Founded in 2016, Decidata is a Mexican startup who developed a proprietary
technology to detect, monitor and analyze every TV commercial in real time.
From Mexico to Brazil, we monitor over 200 TV channels on a 24/7 basis to help
broadcasters ensure the quality of their transmission. We work as well with
brands and agencies who want to improve the return on investment of their TV
campaigns and retarget engaged audiences across screens. Our Attribution
Platform allow brands such as Mercado Libre, Rappi, BBVA and Movistar to
calculate the performance of their TV campaigns and optimize their media plan
thanks to our insights and recommendations.

We have 2 open positions:

• Engineering Team Lead - Infrastructure

— Profile: senior backend software engineer, 8+ years of experience, including
3+ years holding tech/team lead responsibilities

— Role: you will be in charge of maintaining, improving, scaling, monitoring
and ensuring the availability, reliability and performance of our system that
detects and monitors TV commercials in real time

• Full Stack Software Engineer - Application

— Profile: full stack software engineer, 4+ years of experience, including at
least 1 year working with React and good experience developing REST APIs on
top of relational databases

— Role: you will develop new features and improvements for our frontend
applications, maintain and build new APIs, improve the performance and code
quality of our projects

We are also looking for 1 or 2 students interested in a 6-month internship.
Profile: BS/MS (or equivalent) in Computer Science or Software Engineering.

Our stack: Python, Go, React, AWS

Contact: guillaume@decidata.tv

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[https://www.featurelabs.com](https://www.featurelabs.com)

At Feature Labs, we’re building automation technology to make machine learning
easier to use. We work on many unique and important machine learning
challenges with a focus on making sure machine learning isn’t just a
theoretical endeavor but has a real-world impact.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python on the backend (pandas, django,
sklearn), React for the front end, and AWS and docker for deployment. Above
all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right approach to solve a
problem.

We love open source and hope you do too:
[https://www.featurelabs.com/open](https://www.featurelabs.com/open)

Apply at
[https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/](https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/)

------
balousek
Carta (formerly eShares) | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://carta.com](https://carta.com) | NYC - New York, NY & Palo Alto, CA

Carta is building the network graph of asset ownership. We help 10k+ privately
held companies and a growing number of public companies track who owns what.
We're a series E company and offer very competitive benefits packages (equity,
free lunch, 401K, fully subsidized personal healthcare, transportation and
cell phone allowances, etc).

Specifically, the Enterprise team creates products to satisfy the needs of
large private and publicly traded companies, such as equity management,
foreign/domestic money movement, and brokerage (trading stock) services to
name a few.

\---------------------------------------------

Senior Full Stack Engineers

Senior Mobile API Engineers

\---------------------------------------------

Required:

* 4+ years professional software development experience

* Experience writing unit tests

Nice-to-have:

* Experience with Python and Django

* Experience with React

Drop a note to robert.balousek+july19 [at] carta [dot] com for more info.

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | NYC & UK | Full-Time |
[https://fueled.com/jobs](https://fueled.com/jobs)

\-- Who We Are --

An award winning mobile app dev agency.

\-- Where You Fit In --

You know how to create jaw-dropping websites and web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles --

Director of Product Management | SoHo, NYC |
[https://grnh.se/a08c3e781](https://grnh.se/a08c3e781)

Technical Project Manager | SoHo, NYC |
[https://grnh.se/6568681d1](https://grnh.se/6568681d1)

Senior Technical Project Manager | SoHo, NYC |
[https://grnh.se/af82c9811](https://grnh.se/af82c9811)

Lead Product Manager | Shoreditch, UK |
[https://grnh.se/dd3a805e1](https://grnh.se/dd3a805e1)

Lead Product Manager | SoHo, NYC |
[https://grnh.se/4adb5e5e1](https://grnh.se/4adb5e5e1)

Or email Christine@fueled.com

------
sonic_molson
Off2Class | Senior Developer - LAMP/Vue | Full-time Onsite preferred / Remote
possible

Off2Class is a Toronto-based SaaS tool for English as a Second Language (ESL)
teachers and schools. We combine interactive teacher-led lesson content with
the power of a student management system. Thousands of teachers in over 90
countries use Off2Class to teach online, in traditional classrooms, and for
face-to-face tutoring.

We have reached profitability, raised external financing and are now looking
to add our second senior developer in order to join the development team,
working on the next version of our project for further growth.

We require an enthusiastic, result-driven team member who can work
independently with little or no supervision. Ideally, the candidate will work
at our office in downtown Toronto, Canada, or be based in Istanbul, Turkey in
a primarily remote position.

Responsibilities:

* Assist the development team to conclude the migration process of the site from the WordPress and Custom PHP-based environment to a Laravel + Vue.js-based project

* Write unit tests to automate the testing process of overall functionality

* Supervise junior developers as needed

Required skills:

* Expert level experience with LAMP stack technologies

* 7+ years of development experience

* 3+ years of experience working with PHP + Laravel Framework

* A general knowledge of WordPress + theme development (in order to read and understand the current code of the project before moving it)

* Working knowledge of version control applications (e.g. Git, Gitflow, branching)

* Enough knowledge of front-end development to work comfortably (HTML, Javascript, Vue.JS, CSS - SASS),

* Strong English written and spoken communication skills

serdar@off2class.com

------
jekrb
Digital Surgeons | New Haven, Connecticut | Web Developer | ONSITE

Job description:

\- Your projects will range from architecting and engineering CMS websites,
web apps, platform integrations, internal tools, DS branded products, and
other technical problem solving designed to build the bridge between brands
and consumers.

\- Collaborating with designers, strategists, creative thinkers and
technologists to architect and execute forward thinking applications,
campaigns and websites.

\- Building intuitive content management systems and administration areas.

\- Crafting creative and intricate user interfaces and experiences. Helping to
perfect our ever-growing infrastructure and internal tools to maximize output.

\- Contributing to and releasing open source tools and libraries that DS and
the wider community can benefit from.

Link to job posting: [https://www.digitalsurgeons.com/careers/web-
developer/](https://www.digitalsurgeons.com/careers/web-developer/)

------
ghilston
Madwire | Software Engineer | Fort Collins, Colorado | ONSITE |
[https://madwire-1.workable.com/](https://madwire-1.workable.com/)

We provides world-class digital marketing software and highly skilled
professional marketing services through a single, powerful platform. We're
currently building out version three of our flagship product, Marketing 360®
and with that, looking to expand our software team.

We're a small software department broken up into many teams, each of which are
hiring. For that reason, individual position details are provided respective
links below. In general our department is focused on rapidly developing and
deploying software. We strive to focus on failing quickly and iterating, while
writing maintainable and testable code and additionally used CiCd.

PHP Backend position utilizes primarily PHP 7 but also has some Python scripts
for some assistance. The storage is primarily MySQL with some Document DB
stores and Redis used for caching. All of this is deployed to Linux machines
on EC2, using Docker containers.

The mobile department strives to write clean code. We are currently looking to
hire someone to take our existing iOS application, written in Swift, and own
the process of converting it to Android with feature parity. We have designers
to assist with UI/UX, perform code reviews for all code changes and expect
tests for your work.

We're hiring for a lot of positions, two specific roles are:

\- Software Engineer (Backend/PHP):
[https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/A2DBF3ACB4?viewed=true](https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/A2DBF3ACB4?viewed=true)
\- Mobile Software Engineer - Android:
[https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/F033823F3F?viewed=true](https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/F033823F3F?viewed=true)

------
clem109
Thriva | Software Engineer | London, United Kingdom | Full Time

We're trying to change the world of healthcare. We offer at home blood tests
so that you can really see what is going on inside of your body. As a software
engineer you will be responsible for shaping the customer experience and
bringing our products to life. From research through to build, there are
plenty of complex challenges we work on together everyday.

Our tech stack is:

\- Ruby, Rails, - powers our APIs and some of our internal frontends \-
Javascript, Vue.js, Vuex - for our frontend applications and websites \-
Heroku, AWS, Docker - for most of our infrastructure \- Postgresql, RabbitMQ,
Redis - for data and async messaging

Even if your experience doesn't match exactly (e.g. React instead of Vue)
don't be afraid to apply!

For more info email me clem[at]thriva.co

Our website: [https://thriva.co/careers](https://thriva.co/careers)

No recruiters, remote or visa sponsorship at this time.

------
nrkane37
Petal | New York, NY | Full Stack, Infrastructure, Backend Engineers | ONSITE
or REMOTE (US)

Petal is a credit card for people without credit histories, by using machine
learning to analyze cash flow to augment traditional credit score-based
lending decisions. We've raised our Series B and are growing rapidly.

Some press we've received: [https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/02/petals-no-fee-
credit-card-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/02/petals-no-fee-credit-card-
for-the-credit-score-less-is-now-open-to-the-public/)

Tech stack: [https://stackshare.io/petal](https://stackshare.io/petal)

Please apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard?lever-
origin=applied&lever-s...](https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HACKER_NEWS)

------
mobilityware
MobilityWare | Game Dev(Unity),Game Design,BI/Data,&More! | Irvine, CA | Full-
Time | Onsite | [https://grnh.se/igxqje1](https://grnh.se/igxqje1)

"Solitaire?! Really?" Yes – really! We have amazing people, which has earned
us both 'Best Places To Work' in the OC (’15,’16,’17, and '18) and a 4.6
rating on Glassdoor. And that’s before you consider that we have the 2nd most
played mobile game in the world. Your contributions touch millions, every
single day.

Lead Software Engineer - Build and integrate libraries for server-side
features including ad content delivery, cross product promotion and related
analytics.

Game Designer - Cards - Design brand-new parlor type games and features for
some of the most successful mobile games

Data Analyst - Products - Create in-depth analyses, tools and dashboards to
highlight the in-game behaviors that drive revenue activities and user
retention

------
monihefele
Deloitte innoWake / Java Developer / Ulm, Germany /Full-Time onsite

The Application Modernization Studio is seeking a Java Developer. Our teams
are globally positioned, our projects are international, industry-independent,
ambitious and always unique.

What you can expect: •You will further develop our established product suite
and launch new, exciting products. Together we create solutions that are
unique on the market. •Your focus is on technologies like Java, Cloud,
Angular. You focus on test-driven development, Continuous Build and Continuous
Delivery. - You will work in a young team with agile methods such as Scrum or
Kanban, exchange ideas with other team members continuously and learn every
day from experienced developers and software architects. •Your personal mentor
will help you get on board safely.

Requirements: •BA, BS or MS degree in Computer Science •Experience coding in
Java; knowledge of additional OOP languages is a plus •Familiarity with modern
technical environments such as Oracle, MSSQL, Apache Tomcat/WebSphere and
Linux •Understanding of Agile methodology

What else: •Varied tasks in a leading technology company •Flat hierarchies
with distinctive team spirit and a pleasant, harmonious working atmosphere
•Flexible working hours, home office, part-time models, sabbaticals •Employee
events, team spirit, work & fun •Free choice of notebook and operating system
(Mac, Win) •Topic-specific training, own onboarding program, Deloitte
University •Engineer-Exchange-Program with our team in Austin, Texas •Weekly
massage, health days, driving safety training

[https://www2.deloitte.com/us/en/pages/technology/solutions/a...](https://www2.deloitte.com/us/en/pages/technology/solutions/a...).

[http://www.ride-the-wake.de/](http://www.ride-the-wake.de/)

------
karrod
Glowforge | glowforge.com | Senior UI/UX Product Designer (Growth) | Seattle,
WA | Onsite | Full Time

Glowforge is a beautiful device that sits on your desk. It uses a laser to
carve and engrave products from raw materials like wood, leather, acrylic –
even cardboard.

If you haven’t already, check out our video on glowforge.com. While you’re
there, you’ll notice something amazing: Glowforge is the largest crowdfunding
campaign in history. There is incredible demand for what we’re creating. It’s
not a geeky tool for the tech elite or a garage workshop; we’re crafting an
iconic product that is going to change the way people think about creativity.
Our customers include consumers, digital designers, crafters, engineers,
teachers, artists, and more.

Why We Need You?

Until now, maker tools have been excruciating to use. The software, the buying
process, and the communication is shrouded in geek-code and insiderspeak.

Glowforge is different. We created a 3D laser printer that is simple enough
that anyone can use it. And designers like you are the most inspiring
customers of all. You can get a tiny taste of the talent and inspiration we’re
talking about by looking at our customers’ work on
[https://instagram.com/explore/tags/glowforge/](https://instagram.com/explore/tags/glowforge/).

Our customers buy their Glowforge to create magic, but you are the one who
makes that process magical. We need you to author the visual language that
represents who we are, what we stand for, and the magic that we want to create
in the world. It’s your design work that epitomizes the Glowforge experience,
and we need you to be the best version of ourselves.

More here: [https://glowforge.com/jobs/Senior-ui-ux-product-
designer](https://glowforge.com/jobs/Senior-ui-ux-product-designer)

------
leilarosenthal
Top Hat | Software Engineers | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

We are hiring for a variety of development roles including: DevOps Engineer,
Sr Platform Developer, Sr Android, and Full-stack Web (Python, Django,
Javascript, React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible; recently we’ve been practicing
Continuous Deployment on Lambda). Salary range based on experience from $80K
to $120K.

Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace.

We have a great dev culture and some really cool problems to work on. Apply
here! [https://tophat.com/company/work-with-
us/](https://tophat.com/company/work-with-us/)

------
BlindData
BlindData | Software Engineer | New York | Full-Time | $100k-150k BlindData
discovers the most talented software engineers in the country through our
groundbreaking assessment platform and matches them with the best home. Get
recognized, hired and rewarded.

About the role:

-Collaborate with our testing problem contributors to author, edit and deploy coding challenges on our platform.

-Constantly enhance platform performance and help scale our system as we grow.

-Create experiences for app and web environments.

-Partner with Lead Developer and CTO on various projects.

-Manage individual project priorities, deadlines and deliverables.

-Maintain and iterate on company website and overall user experience for candidates and partners.

-Work on a small, agile and growing team to help us build out the business and expand our user base.

Applicants should be highly skilled in at least one of Python, C++, Java and
PHP. We are a small but growing company looking to hire top technical talent.

If you are interested in applying, please email info@blinddata.com

------
enjeyw
Sempo.ai | Full-Stack, Technical Lead | Melbourne, Australia | Full Time |
ONSITE | [https://sempo.ai](https://sempo.ai)

Sempo’s mission is to create open ecosystems that connect financially isolated
communities with each other and the global economy.

Our primary use case is to help NGOs deliver Cash Aid directly to people
affected by humanitarian crises. Why? Because 70% of Syrian refugees have sold
the aid they've been given to buy what they actually need.

We’re addressing this this by building a financial platform that is accessible
to people living in low connectivity environments with limited technical or
financial exposure.

Since going live in September 2018, we've used our Ethereum based platform to
help deliver cash aid to over 2500 vulnerable people in places like Iraqi
Kurdistan, Lebanon, Greece and Vanuatu.

Stack: Python/Flask, React & React Native, Docker, Solidity is a bonus. Email:
nick@sempo.ai

------
dandigangi
DRIVIN | Chicago | Frontend Developers, Senior Java, Data Science | Onsite,
Fulltime | DRIVIN works in the automotive industry using cutting edge big
data, ML, and analytics to drive the buy, sell, pricing, logistics, and more
for dealers and vehicles. Passionate engineering culture, good people,
flexible hours and WFH, career opportunities, competitive salaries, and
complex problems to solve! Once a startup but now part of KAR Auction
Services, a Fortune 750. Now we're the cool startup within the big company
moving fast and building amazing tech.

Stack: React, Redux, LESS, Node, Java, Python, AWS Openings:
[https://www.drivindealer.com/careers.html](https://www.drivindealer.com/careers.html)

What We Need Most: Senior Frontend, Senior and Mid Data Scientists

You can reach me at ddigangi@drivindealer.com. I'm the engineering manager.
Would be thrilled to connect with you.

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Junior backend developer | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE
€30k-39k p.a.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform/service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices.

As a Junior Backend developer your responsibilities will be:

-Writing structured, clean code

-Work together with Designers, BE/FE devs and PO

-Writing unit tests, participate in code reviews

-Participate in our Scrum events

-Be a sponge and learn as much as you can!

Our (current) tech-stack consist of VueJs / React Native, Python / Django /
REST API / Golang, Ethereum / Solidity / Crypto, AWS

Who we’re looking for

-Already some experience as a backend developer

-Strong knowledge in as many of of Python/Django/SQL/API’s

-Some experience writing unit tests

We offer: Competitive salary based on experience, Employee-based budget is
available, We have PS4 gaming-battles, ping-pong tournaments, Friday-afternoon
bbq/drinks on roof terrace, committed team-members from all over the world
(all on-site)

Send your CV to jobs(at)guts.tickets (soliciting is NOT appreciated)

~~~
seishun
When I applied two years ago, you said you're "looking to hire people who are
already settled in the (viscinity of) Amsterdam (NL) and are available on a
short term". Is it still the case?

------
orod
Workday | iOS Engineer | San Francisco, CA / Pleasanton, CA | ONSITE | Full
Time

I'm looking for iOS Engineers of different levels of experience to join my
team at Workday.

Workday is a leading provider of enterprise cloud applications for finance and
human resources. Workday delivers financial management, human capital
management, and analytics applications designed for the world's largest
companies, educational institutions, and government agencies. Organizations
ranging from medium-sized businesses to Fortune 50 enterprises have selected
Workday.

Apply here: [https://workday.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Workday/job/USA-...](https://workday.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Workday/job/USA-CA-Pleasanton/iOS-Developer_JR-36654)

I'm an Engineering Manager at Workday. My email is in my profile, feel free to
reach out if you have any questions.

------
seyeong_aws
AWS Managed Services | Sydney, Australia | Onsite | Full-Time If you're
interested in becoming a part of a highly skilled team building software to
support AWS adoption by the biggest companies in the world then get in touch
with me! My team is building software to help large enterprise customers move
into the AWS cloud. We're going big in 2019 and are looking for smart
engineers to help us -let me know if you're interested!

Email any questions at cjjeong@amazon.com

SDE: [http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/806628](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/806628)
Sr SDE:
[http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/881567](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/881567) SyDE:
[http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/806629](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/806629)

~~~
jvke
Your links are broken, using `https` fixed it for me.

------
semoss
SEMOSS | Multiple Positions | Washington, DC / Arlington, VA | Onsite | Full
Time | [http://www.semoss.org](http://www.semoss.org)

SEMOSS is an open source, web based end-to-end analytics platform that allows
users to ingest and merge data from disparate data sources to create beautiful
visualizations and run advanced analytics.

If you are looking for an exciting opportunity to help design and develop a
growing platform (and help steer its direction), then this role is for you.
Our team is looking for someone that can write clean and easy to maintain
code. The ideal candidate will have an entrepreneurial mindset and be willing
to take initiative on creating new features to expand the platform in a useful
manner.

Front End Developer: As a front-end engineer, you will be responsible for UI,
UX and feature implementation. Potential candidates should have strong
fundamentals of JavaScript, HTML and CSS, as well as experience with SPA
frameworks. Engineers are expected to design mock ups and then implement and
test features. As a front-end engineer, you will work closely with SEMOSS
users to gather their feedback and improve what you have created.

Tech: HTML, CSS, Javascript, AngularJS, D3, eCharts

Backend Engineer: As a back-end engineer, you will be responsible for
developing SEMOSS' domain specific language, improving server performance, and
testing new features. In this role, you will spend time designing payloads for
the front end to consume as well as integrating new technologies into SEMOSS.

Tech: Java, SQL, SPARQL, R, Python

DevOps Engineer: As a DevOps engineer, you will be responsible for maintaining
and developing our CI pipeline. You will also be responsible for SEMOSS'
production cloud instances; modifying and creating new ones as necessary.

Tech: Docker, Kubernetes, Linux, AWS, Nginx, Zookeeper

Email Us: semoss@semoss.org

------
talibqayyum
Are You CTO or Data Scientist Excited by EMobility? -London/Co-Founders

I am the founder of Parking Eagle (www.parkingeagle.com). We make EV travel
easy and enjoyable. Our end-to-end services include: facilitating EV car hire,
optimal journey planning focused on available chargers and nearby points of
interest, and locating charging facilities at the destination (e.g. hotels).
We currently deliver these services via our website (www.parkingeagle.com) and
app.

We currently are working on an interesting project with the Hartree centre in
the UK on augmenting car journeys by what you would like to do, whilst
charging.

Are on the hunt for CTO and a Data Scientist. We just won a global mobility
call with Engie last week! Beating 37 companies. So, lots of work to be done.
If anyone is interested to work proliferating eMobility and engaging with some
technically challenging problems, feel free to drop me a line to
talib.qayyum@parkingeagle.com.

Many thx

Talib

------
ordersofmag
Web Developer | SERC Carleton College | Northfield, MN | Onsite Full-Time |
[https://serc.carleton.edu/serc/news/221337.html](https://serc.carleton.edu/serc/news/221337.html)
We're a grant-funded office that aspires to improve science education
nationally. We've been doing this for 17 years and run a busy website (5+
million visitors/year) that educators across the country use to share
expertise around topics like climate change. We're looking for an experienced
web developer(JS/PHP/Mysql) who appreciates being part of team that values
actual work/life balance and making the world a better place. Being onsite
with some regularity is important but some remote work is possible and
flexible scheduling (including less than full time work) is open for
discussion.

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD| Rolling start dates/application
deadline|redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, medical, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Python Engineer Business
Development Analyst Software Engineer in Test

Security Intern Business Development Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email jobs@redballoonsecurity.com. Make sure to include what job you
are looking for in the subject line!

------
ericsofar
Sofar Sounds | Ruby Engineers | Boston, London | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://sofarsounds.com](https://sofarsounds.com)

Sofar Sounds is reimagining the live event experience through curated,
intimate performances in 438 cities around the world.

We're looking for Ruby on Rails engineers, or those with similar experience.
You’ll help us grow our ability to connect artists and fans. It’d be great if
you had some frontend experience, or a willingness to learn, as well.

We’re a small but growing team so you’ll be able to move quickly and have high
impact. We work very collaboratively and care deeply about the company’s
mission.

Apply Here Boston [https://grnh.se/5ae94abb2](https://grnh.se/5ae94abb2)
London [https://grnh.se/4f8502462](https://grnh.se/4f8502462)

------
freese
TAIKA | San Francisco (Onsite) | Head of Business Ops (1st Employee & Founding
Team)

We help people live a healthier lifestyle by redesigning consumer products
most of us consume daily to be both delicious AND good for you. Our first
product is coffee that gives you superpowers: delicious cold brew in cans with
natural plant extracts for a calm, smooth focus.

I'm YC alum from W17 and ranked 9th best barista in the world. My co-founder
started the mobile team at FB in 2008. We closed a large seed from top tier
VCs and are now hiring Head of Biz Ops as our employee #1 with extremely
generous equity and solid salary.

This is an amazing opportunity for a non-technical candidate interested in
becoming a founder to be in the founding team while solving a massive,
lucrative problem.

Learn more and apply here: [http://bit.ly/taika-HBO](http://bit.ly/taika-HBO)

------
vermorel
Lokad | Full stack, Backend, Compiler | Onsite | Paris, France | Full-time |
[https://www.lokad.com](https://www.lokad.com)

Lokad is a bootstrapped profitable software company - close to 50 employees
and growing fast - that specializes on predictive supply chain optimization.
We are based in France, but the majority of our clients are outside France.

Supply chains remain wasteful and inefficient. We’re talking about roughly 15%
of the worldwide economy: supply chains are vast, and double-digit
improvements remain possible. We want to put supply chains on AI autopilot,
and deliver above-human performance while doing so

Technologies used: C#, F#, Typescript, .NET Core, Linux

Find our more: [https://www.lokad.com/software-
engineering](https://www.lokad.com/software-engineering)

I am the founder and CEO, you can contact me directly at j.vermorel@lokad.com.

------
willem13
Picnic Technologies | Java Developer | Amsterdam | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://join.picnic.app](https://join.picnic.app)

Picnic is the world’s fastest growing online supermarket with a unique
business model and a highly engaged customer base. Our mission is to make
grocery shopping simple, fun, and affordable for everyone.

Beyond that, we love working towards a greener future by using cutting-edge
warehouse technologies and running a 100% electrical fleet of delivery vans.

We are on the hunt for a bright, energetic Java Developer who will help us
build the future of online food shopping. Although we can’t say much about it
yet, we guarantee you’ll be at the core of an industry revolution. Ready to
join?

We support relocation and sponsor visas.

More info and application form:
[https://grnh.se/3fc3be091](https://grnh.se/3fc3be091)

------
jakubk
Pipedrive | senior engineers across the stack | Prague, Lisbon, Tallinn |
ONSITE, VISA

Pipedrive is a SaaS visual sales tool for small to medium businesses. We’ve
been backed with $90 million in funding since 2010 and are experiencing rapid
growth. Our team is now located in five countries, building the sales tool
used by over 85,000 companies.

I am very happy with the maturity of the process here and the autonomy our
team is having. We are getting a lot of support from the company while still
being able to innovate and fully own our part of the product.

Our stack is mainly TypeScript, Node.js, React, Docker, MySQL, Elastic, ... We
expect some experience with that but the main thing is the cultural fit. We
are looking for team players.

Please ping me an email at jakub.kadlubiec@pipedrive.com if you want me to
refer you or if you want to learn more about the company. I am an engineer not
a recruiter.

------
zachlatta
Hack Club | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE |
[https://hackclub.com](https://hackclub.com)

Launched 3 years ago, Hack Club is a global network of student-led hacker
clubs now spanning 315 high schools, 35 states, and 17 countries with an
estimated 10,000 students impacted by our programs each year.

We’re looking to bring in a product-minded full stack engineer to own
development and growth of Hack Club Bank
([https://hackclub.com/bank/](https://hackclub.com/bank/)), which we launched
on Hacker News four months ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19257241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19257241)).

Hack Club Bank is growing quickly, crossing $600K in transactions two weeks
ago. You will have a founder-like engineering role and will work with our
founder and Executive Director to flesh out the vision and strategy. You will
lead the charge to get us to $6M in transactions over the next 12 months. The
potential goes way beyond high school hackathons: it’s every US nonprofit with
an annual budget of under ~$300K (see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiscal_sponsorship](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiscal_sponsorship)).

The product is revenue generating, we’re a well-funded growing nonprofit that
recently won the $1M Frank Foundation grant
([https://grant.frank.ly/](https://grant.frank.ly/)), and we have two major
partnerships for HC Bank close to closing, but we need the right person to
make them happen. These two partnerships would add an additional $4M in
transactions over the next 12 months alone.

Interested? Email me at zach@hackclub.com with why you think you’d be a good
fit for this role. About you: obsessive, product-minded, deeply technical,
past experience with Rails and if not, able to learn.

------
betsie8larkin
Honeylove | Head of Marketing, Full Stack Engineer, Head of Customer Support |
REMOTE

Honeylove (honeylove.co) is a YC fashion startup that designs and manufactures
functional and stylish undergarments for women. In less than a year since the
launch of our store in July 2018, the business is already generating over $1MM
in sales per month. We are profitable and were chosen by Techcrunch as one of
the top 10 companies from our Demo Day.

To manage our fast growth, we are looking to add:

Head of Marketing - [https://bit.ly/323VkhN](https://bit.ly/323VkhN)

Full Stack Engineer (Front End Focus) -
[https://bit.ly/2xl3zYO](https://bit.ly/2xl3zYO)

Customer Support Manager - [https://bit.ly/2xp7ljL](https://bit.ly/2xp7ljL)

Let's chat! I am Betsie Larkin, and you can reach me at talent@honeylove.co.

------
zweigkim
The Harvard FAS Informatics Group, in collaboration with the Woo Lab in the
Department of Chemistry and Chemical Biology at Harvard University, seeks a
bioinformatician or cheminformatician for proteomics analysis, with a focus on
modification site analysis in the proteome. This position will be dedicated in
part (50% of total effort) to ongoing, NIH-funded projects in the Woo lab to
analyze data arising from sugar-based modifications in the proteome and
binding site hotspot maps using cutting edge chemical proteomics techniques.
This is an exciting opportunity to be a key member of an interdisciplinary
team that will revolutionize our understanding of the way small molecules act
on protein function. for More information and to apply, please visit:
[http://bit.ly/2KCiart](http://bit.ly/2KCiart)

------
presidentender
Juniper Square | Engineering, Customer Success, Business Development,
Marketing, People, Product | San Francisco, Austin | Onsite

[https://www.junipersquare.com/careers](https://www.junipersquare.com/careers)

Our vision is to make the world’s private capital markets more efficient,
transparent, and accessible through financial technology. We have an
opportunity to transform an enormous and important industry, and we feel lucky
to be working with the most talented, kindest, and most ambitious colleagues
of our careers.

We’ve been profitable since day one, and our business has grown 3-4x per year
for the last several years, with no end in sight. Our business model is
conflict-free, and we don’t take from one party to sell to another. We just
focus on making our customers successful, and we win when they do. It’s
simple. And refreshing. Come join us!

------
dieswaytoofast
BlockFi | Full-time | ONSITE|
[https://www.blockfi.com](https://www.blockfi.com)

Here at BlockFi, we are growing explosively, and are looking for talented
Elixir and React engineers, with at least a couple of years of experience, to
join our rapidly growing team in New York. We are focused on providing basic
financial products - like interest bearing accounts and low-cost credit
products - to the blockchain ecosystem.

We build with Elixir, Erlang, and React, and CI/CD/CT is a way of life here.
Our engineers are creative, technical, smart, and genuinely like each other.
What's more, we all believe in - and maintain! - a healthy work/life balance.

You can see all the open jobs here -->
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/blockfi/](https://boards.greenhouse.io/blockfi/)

------
karmelapple
Third Iron | Remote | Full-Time | Senior Full-Stack Software Engineer

We're a small remote team responsible for the technology infrastructure used
by millions of researchers to connect them with the peer-reviewed journal
articles they need. Our services are used at universities, hospitals,
corporations, and government agencies across thirty countries, helping the
speed of science advance faster.

We are currently in search of a Senior Full-Stack Developer and Back-End
Developer to join our terrific team of polyglot programmers to create and
maintain software for our flagship products BrowZine and LibKey. Some of the
tech you’ll use includes NodeJS, Postgres, TypeScript, EmberJS, and AWS.

Sound interesting? Please contact us at careers@thirdiron.com or read more at
[https://thirdiron.com/careers/](https://thirdiron.com/careers/)

------
ac-fd
FanDuel | Software engineers, DevOps engineers, Product designers, Project
managers | Edinburgh, Glasgow, New York | ONSITE
[https://fanduel.com/careers](https://fanduel.com/careers)
[https://fanduel.design/careers/](https://fanduel.design/careers/)

Hiring for Java, Python, JavaScript/React, iOS, Android, DevOps Engineers,
Product designers, Project managers.

FanDuel Group has a presence across 45 US states and 8 million customers.
Users love our products and the growth of our company means a constant need
for great people.

We've got two flagship products in the US market:

1\. The original FanDuel product, our Daily Fantasy Sports app created a brand
new industry. Condensing the longstanding fantasy sports concept into one day,
it allows our customers to play against each other for real money, and engage
with their favourite sports and players in a fun new way.

2\. We operate the number one sports betting app in the US. This is a new and
exciting market in the US, growing at an incredible rate. We have the best
product in the market by some margin but we're not resting on that. We're in
the best position possible to innovate and bring a user experience never seen
before in sports betting.

FanDuel is a modern workplace. We keep flexible hours and holidays. It's a
work environment most are envious of with its design and decor, the latest
tech, drinks and snacks but what makes people love FanDuel is we're a
collective of really passionate and devoted professionals who take pride in
delivering amazing products.

If you want me to refer you or have any questions, feel free to get in touch
with me via email.

You can find all open positions and apply directly using my referral link
here: [https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

------
TigerspikeLON
Tigerspike| Tech Lead- (LONDON)| FULL TIME |
[https://tigerspike.com](https://tigerspike.com)

Tigerspike is a digital Services company with a mission to 'improve people's
lives through technology'. We have 10 offices across 4 continents, each
creating web & mobile (consumer & enterprise) apps for a range of industries,
with clients such as Emirates, New Look, The UN & Westfield. If you want the
opportunity to travel, work in a truly Agile global workforce, widen your
scope of technologies and deepen your AWS knowledge, then get in touch:
michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com or find more info on the jobs we have click
here: [https://tigerspike.com/join-
us/engineering/](https://tigerspike.com/join-us/engineering/)

------
samelawrence
AchieveIt | Atlanta, GA | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://www.achieveit.com/](https://www.achieveit.com/)

AchieveIt is changing how organizations make decisions. Our mission is to
equip business leaders to achieve their most important initiatives. Our team
is dedicated to building solutions that give leaders the cross-plan visibility
they need to see what's working and where they need to pivot to grow their
business faster and farther. We are innovators, strategizers, thinkers,
builders, get-stuff-doners, learners, competitors, and pioneers. We are a
group of Achievers who are passionate about results.

We are hiring a Software Engineer (.Net / JavaScript):
[https://achieveit.workable.com/j/903059D9D6](https://achieveit.workable.com/j/903059D9D6)

------
sam-mueller
Blink Labs | Senior GPU/Gaming Engineer | Fully Remote

Want to help build a new kind of AR camera app that will power the largest
network of meme communities in the world? If you're wondering what a meme
community is.. imagine if Discord and TikTok had a baby, and that baby was
dank.

We're a SF Bay Area startup that's looking for an AR/GPU/Gaming engineer who
wants to work full time on ARKit 3, RealityKit and the latest version of
Metal. You should already have experience working with Metal on iOS, and have
the ability to write shaders.

You can be anywhere in the world. We give full benefits and unheard of equity
compensation for the right talent. Come join our small team :)

Contact me on twitter
[https://twitter.com/samuel_mueller](https://twitter.com/samuel_mueller) (DMs
are open) or shoot us an email to jobs@blink.cm

------
dwolfand
United Income | FinTech Startup | Full Stack Engineer - Javascript | Onsite in
Washington, DC | Full Time We’re hiring! United Income is a fintech startup
looking to add engineering talent to our team. Email us at
engineering@unitedincome.com if this describes you.

• Do you care about delivering quality product to your users?

• Is providing maintainable, tested code to your fellow engineers (and future
self) important to you?

• Do you have a deep understanding of Javascript and/or Python? Are you
interested in the movement to a serverless infrastructure?

• When you encounter a problem that isn't neatly packaged and fully defined,
are you passionate about digging into it and refining a solution?

If you can answer yes to these questions, you'll find working here exciting
and engaging.

At United Income, we value collaboration. We encourage one another to build
phenomenal things, and individually we’re all passionate about doing our best
work. You'll be responsible for solving some hard problems in consumer
finance. As you tackle these problems head on, you'll work with others across
the company to make sure you have all the information you need.

Some of our engineering roles involve cool mathematical modeling. If you can
engineer and you also have fun thinking about math, we have some opportunities
for you that can be difficult to find in standard engineering jobs. We are
committed to equal opportunity and diverse hiring. Even more important than
hiring is supporting our diverse team, and we are dedicated to equitable pay
and transparency.

As you know, this industry moves FAST. If you have 15 years of Node.js
experience...well we think you’re lying ;) We don't expect you to be familiar
with our entire tech stack (buzzwords: Javascript/Python/React/AWS/CI/CD/Git).
What’s important is your willingness and ability to learn. We want to see your
curiosity and passion for what’s out there.

------
mtrunkat
Apify | Infrastructure engineer | Prague, Czechia | ONSITE

Apify runs on a highly-scalable infrastructure that enables it to load and
analyze millions of web pages every day. We employ a cluster of Linux servers
running on Amazon EC2 and store data in MongoDB, DynamoDB, S3, Redis and SQS.
The whole software stack is based on JavaScript, we're using Node.js for
backend services along with Meteor and React for the frontend. Actors are
running inside our custom Docker container orchestrator and web scraping tasks
are performed using headless Chrome, Puppeteer, PhantomJS, Selenium or any
other suitable tool. We're passionate about delivering the best service to our
customers using the best technology possible, constantly improving all parts
of our system. Apify is made by developers for developers. We're building a
product that we ourselves use every day.

We're looking for experienced engineers who know how to design and build
scalable systems and who are able to learn quickly and work independently. You
will be helping us improve all parts of the Apify platform and building our
current and future products. Join our team and help us make the web more
programmable!

\-----

Who are we looking for?

\- You have experience with AWS, GCP or some other public cloud

\- You have experience building backend infrastructure and know some of the
technologies mentioned above

\- You know the Linux ecosystem inside and out

\- You are skilled at developing and debugging in JavaScript/Node.js, or have
this skill in some other programming language and are willing to learn
JavaScript

\- Experience with Docker or other container technology is a plus

\- Experience with Kubernetes is a plus

\- You are able to speak and write in English

\-----

[https://apify.com/jobs](https://apify.com/jobs)

------
kpaolitto
Ladders ~DevOps Cloud Engineer ~New York, NY~Onsite~Fulltime

Ladders is the leading $100K+ professional community. We focus on the careers,
professional growth, news and office lifestyle of the top 25% of the
workforce. Our mission is to “lead the leaders” -- our 10 million members
represent the leading people in their companies, their communities, and their
organizations.

You’ll be deploying and configuring production systems while engaging in a
variety of projects in an AWS environment.

Tech Stack: Kubernetes, Docker, Jenkins, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana,
Kafka, MariaDB, Couchbase, Bash, Java, Clojure, Scala, Selenium, AWS, EC2,

We’re a collaborative, team-oriented environment in FiDi with beautiful
offices overlooking the East River.

Apply here [https://jobs.lever.com/ladders](https://jobs.lever.com/ladders) or
contact kpaolitto@theladders.com

------
luchak
Facet | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite or Remote

Facet is harnessing machine intelligence to make photo editing quick,
collaborative, and scalable. We understand that pictures are more than just
pixels, so we're building a platform that lets creative professionals edit
collections of photographs in terms of the people, objects, and colors they
contain.

We're looking for engineers who can think deeply about complex systems and
empathize with artists, and are also curious and creative. We use Typescript,
React, WebGL, GraphQL, Postgres, Node, Python, and Tensorflow, but it's not a
big deal if you haven't.

Our team includes folks from Google, Adobe, and Cruise, and we're backed by
great VCs, former Dropbox execs, and AI researchers from Google Brain and
Salesforce.

If you'd like to talk, I'm the CTO and you can drop me an email at matt at
facet.ai.

------
stock4hire
Nines Inc | Palo Alto, CA | Senior Engineering Manager | Full-time | Onsite

Nines is a Series A startup looking to change healthcare and has partnered
with some of the top health systems in the US. We are developing a whole suite
of world-class software to help doctors provide better care using the power of
modern AI with industry-leading results.

As the Senior Engineering Manager for Nines clinical, you will manage the
engineering team responsible for creating our doctor facing products. You will
work with designers and product managers to understand an incredibly nuanced
and interesting space and make the experience delightful, useful, and fast.
You will nurture a team of kind, driven, data-oriented people committed to
making health care better.

We are in stealth so if you want to learn more about the role, reach out to me
directly: gstock@ninesai.com.

Happy to share what we're up to in more detail!

------
krafte2
McKinsey & Company | [https://www.mckinsey.com](https://www.mckinsey.com) |
Senior Full Stack Engineer| Denver, CO | Onsite | Full-time

McKinsey's ACRE suite of products applies advanced analytics and big data
techniques to global agricultural markets, driving insights at the micro and
macro levels.

In this role, you will have the opportunity to develop new products to take to
our clients, leveraging cloud technologies, and microservices architecture
patterns. You will also work with databases and complex data sets, and you'll
leverage your strong understanding of key agile engineering practices to guide
teams and contribute to growing and improving our engineering practices.

Apply here: [https://mck.co/2XBfEI4](https://mck.co/2XBfEI4) Or email:
emily_kraft@mckinsey.com

------
srosenberg
Forensiq ([https://impact.com/ad-fraud-detection/](https://impact.com/ad-
fraud-detection/)) | New York, NY | Software Engineers | Full-time | Visa |
Onsite Our small and highly-collaborative team is on a mission to empower
adtech/martech with analytics tools which prevent and measure fraud across
many channels. We tackle many challenging software engineering and algorithmic
problems. Our distributed platform processes TBs of data daily; handles high-
throughput request rates and low-latency response times while being highly-
available across the globe.

Email me directly if interested.

Stan Rosenberg VP of Engineering stan.rosenberg@impact.com |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scieneer/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scieneer/)

------
powertoolstech
Powertools Technologies | Junior Engineer | Lisbon, Portugal | Full-time,
ONSITE

Looking for a junior engineer for work on Electronic Design Automation
software tools, scripts and physical design kits. Candidate should at least
have (or graduate shortly) a 3 year university degree in engineering. Most
suitably Electronic/Computer Engineering or Informatics with good Systems
base.

Site: [https://www.powertools-tech.com](https://www.powertools-tech.com) .
Growing a small experienced team with international industrial and academic
track, willing to train new hire in fairly uncommon skill set. Candidate
should be capable of quality detail work, and have good communication
abilities, to provide support to international design teams in fabless
semiconductor companies.

Email your interest and CV to contact@powertools-tech.com, please.

------
tmaly
Interactive Brokers | Compliance Technology Programmer | Greenwich CT | Full
Time | Onsite | www.interactivebrokers.com This is a great opportunity for
someone looking to break into the Fintech industry. We are a small technology
group seeking a self-starter that enjoys the craft of coding and developing
innovative solutions. The ideal candidate is someone who can communicate well
with the business side and take a project from conception to a finished
project. We offer mentorship from seasoned, senior developers. Our offices are
a short walk from the Greenwich Connecticut train station, which is a 45
minute ride to New York City. Apply Online Here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/ibkr/jobs/4247437002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/ibkr/jobs/4247437002)

------
DirecktHit
Mercari | Tokyo, Japan | Multiple Openings | ONSITE | VISA Support

Mercari is Japans leading C2C marketplace app.

Relocation and visa support is included. Japanese language ability is NOT
required but is an asset.

Bachelors degree or over 10 years (easily provable) experience required for
visa sponsorship.

Open Positions include:

Software Engineering \- Backend (Looking for more senior candidates with
Golang experience) \- Android (Kotlin) \- Frontend (React.js, Next.js) \- Site
Reliability (Go, PHP, K8s) \- Microservice Platform (Go, K8s, Google Cloud
Platform)

Engineering Managers \- Backend \- Mobile \- Frontend \- Site Reliability \-
Microservice Platform \- Autmation & QA

We have many additional openings.

Please check out our careers page for full job descriptions and to apply:
[https://careers.mercari.com/](https://careers.mercari.com/)

You can also email me (an Engineering Manager) directly at: bprice[at-
symbol]mercari[dot]com

------
lebovic
CoreBiome | Full-stack Software Engineers | Minneapolis/St. Paul, MN | Full-
Time | ONSITE or REMOTE | [https://corebiome.com](https://corebiome.com)

Our company specializes in fast, reliable microbiome analysis using cutting-
edge genomics and informatics. Our unit ensures quick, accurate, and
reproducible data analysis in a secure environment for ever-increasing dynamic
workloads. By facilitating fast and easy data access for our clients, we
expedite advances in scientific knowledge.

You would be working in a few key areas of our code base:

\- Building internal tools to help automate and record laboratory processes

\- Building the API that unifies different portions of our pipeline, internal
tools, and customer portal. This is currently written in Flask.

\- Optimizing the pipeline for speed and reproducibility. The pipeline is
comprised of Python, R, Nextflow, optimized executables and tools, with pytest
in CircleCI and Jenkins for testing.

\- Ensuring data security. Genomic data is personal data, so security is a top
concern with regulatory requirements. Data is stored in S3, with some metadata
in PostgreSQL and MongoDB databases.

Interested? We accept two forms of applications:

1\. Standard HR application at [https://careers-
corebiome.icims.com/jobs/1106/software-engin...](https://careers-
corebiome.icims.com/jobs/1106/software-engineer/job)

2\. Via POST request to [https://corebiome-api.com](https://corebiome-
api.com), with a JSON body containing the string fields "first_name",
"last_name", "email", "phone", "role", and a "urls" list containing any
relevant links (e.g. LinkedIn, resume)

Credit to Phil Freo for the POST request idea.

Feel free to reach out at nlebovic@corebiome.com!

~~~
sofia1970
Hi,

I have been working as a Software Engineer for 6+ years. I can be a perfect
fit for this job opportunity.

You can contact me on email (sofia@cisinlabs.com) or on skype (sofia_6831).
Looking to work with you.

Regards, Sofia

------
chiefspringy
Springshare | Intermediate/Senior Full Stack Software Engineer | Remote / NY /
FL | Full Time

Work on software used by millions of educators and students around the world
(we have 6,000+ institutions in 82 countries as customers) –
[https://springshare.com](https://springshare.com) for more info.

Requirements: 5+ years experience with PHP or Angular. MySQL/Redis experience
a plus. Experience in OOP/MVC concepts. Previous remote work experience.

We offer: Remote workplace with competitive salary & benefits. A small team
environment. That great feeling that your work matters because it is improving
the worlds’ libraries and schools.

If you’re international the working hours must overlap significantly with US
working hours. Send resume to jobs@springshare.com or contact me personally
(I’m the founder/owner) at slaven@

------
armansu
HORA.AI | Gurgaon, India | Data Scientist, Android Engineer | Salary + equity
| Full-time | Onsite | [http://hora.ai/](http://hora.ai/)

We're building an Android application to provide credit & personal cash loans
to 100M skilled blue collar workers in India. Our founding team consists of 3
Princeton-educated serial entrepreneurs and ACM ICPC World Finalist. Our
investors include Amit Singhal (former Global Head of Search at Google) and
Yuvraj Singh (co-founder of DMI Finance, 850M AUM NBFC). Our main innovations
lie in credit underwriting, shaping intent, and novel ways to do collections
and distribution.

We're a team of 12 and are looking for high IQ generalists who want to be a
part of unapologetically elite team and most importantly - make a massive
impact with technology.

Say hi: arman@hora.ai

------
cylix
Whova | San Diego, California | Full time | Backend/Infrastructure Software
Engineer

Whova is creating a new team in charge of developing its distributed
development and production infrastructure to support our continuous growth.

We are looking for a talented software engineer interested in pushing our
infrastructure to the next level, as well as working on our mobile backend.
The position is basically a mix of SRE and backend development.

That's a brand new team, so that's a great opportunity for career advancement,
learning and solving unique challenges.

New grads are welcomed and we offer free pizza on Fridays :)

Email simon.ninon@whova.com if interested.

Learn more about the position on: [https://whova.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://whova.com/jobs/software-engineer/)

=================================================================

Whova | San Diego, California | Full time | iOS/Android Software Engineer

Whova is looking for a talented iOS or Android engineer to work on our main
even app.

This is a great opportunity as our user base is growing ~2X per year and you
will be directly contributing to our most-used product. There are also
interesting challenges to solve to help improve performance issues or even
help our team to scale.

New grads are welcomed and we offer free pizza on Fridays :)

Email simon.ninon@whova.com if interested.

Learn more about the position on [https://whova.com/jobs/ios-mobile-software-
engineer/](https://whova.com/jobs/ios-mobile-software-engineer/) (iOS) and
[https://whova.com/jobs/android-mobile-software-
engineer/](https://whova.com/jobs/android-mobile-software-engineer/) (android)

------
collinglass
WaystoCap | Engineering | Malaga, Spain | ONSITE

WaystoCap is unlocking international trade in Africa, by creating trust and
efficiency through our platform. We are doing this by building the first B2B
trading platform that handles all the complexity of international commerce on
the continent.

Named Technology Pioneer 2018 by The World Economic Forum

Available positions:

\- Senior Full Stack Software Developer (React/GraphQL/Node.js)

\- Full Stack Software Developer (React/GraphQL/Node.js)

Apply here:

[https://careers.waystocap.com](https://careers.waystocap.com)

Read about my experience joining from Canada:

[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/i-traded-comfortable-life-
can...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/i-traded-comfortable-life-canada-
adventure-southern-spain-glass/)

Benefits:

\- Macbook Pro

\- 25 days of vacation

\- Flexible working hours

\- Ability to wear multiple hats

\- scrappy, iterative product building (everything starts as a spreadsheet)

~~~
tngranados
Looks promising, are the offices in the PTA or in the actual city?

------
thill_joinroot
Root Insurance Co| Columbus, OH / Chicago, IL | Full-time | Onsite / remote
(US only)| $80k-$170k [https://root.engineering/](https://root.engineering/)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 600+ people who have been working on this since March
2015. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 24
states.

We've raised $180M in Venture Capital since 2015 and we're scaling rapidly. To
do that, we're looking to bring on more exceptionally talented engineers.
Whether you're just getting started out in software development or someone who
is looking to lend your experience in leadership to a rapidly scaling
engineering organization, we plan on doubling our engineering team in the next
year alone.

Our tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native. However,
we're not only looking for people with experience in our stack but rather
we're looking for experienced technologists with sound engineering
fundamentals using any technology.

We're actively hiring in Columbus, OH and are also building an Engineering
Team in Chicago, IL that will be working very closely with our telematics
data. This team will play a major part in where we're headed, and we're
searching for experienced Engineers who are looking to have a significant
impact by building and leading a team from scratch specifically in Chicago.

Email us at enghiring@joinroot.com to apply and either Tim or Chris will
respond to you promptly.

------
zknill
Attest | Backend Software Engineer | ONSITE London | Full-time

We’re Attest: a market and brand intelligence scale-up. Our mission is simple:
to ensure that data is put at the heart of decision-making.

In your first six to twelve months you’ll be directly involved in slowly
migrating our architecture to use Kafka, while also delivering new features
using it.

We champion our people in their entirety. With our team of Attesters, we take
a human-first approach, optimising for joy and adventure, ingrained in
everything we do.

We’re a flat, friendly, non-hierarchical team, and value putting people (our
team, clients and consumers) first; honesty, curiosity, empowerment and
leadership are core to our team working style.

Our tech stack is: Go, Java, Kafka, Kuberentes, Postgres, GRPC, linkerd2,
elasticsearch

[https://jobs.lever.co/attest](https://jobs.lever.co/attest)

------
HaggaiHibiki
Venture Research | Technical Adviser | REMOTE

We're embarking on a new kind of research project, aimed at inventing novel
forms of media to reason about and communicate complex ideas.

Right now we're a team of one writer and one data visualization engineer.
We're looking for an adviser to help generalize one-off work into a more
systematic framework.

If you're interested, please send a note highlighting any relevant work in: \-
Data Visualization \- HCI \- Frontend Engineering \- Data Storytelling To
HaggaiHibiki@gmail.com.

––

On the need for and possibility of improvement:
[https://andymatuschak.org/books/](https://andymatuschak.org/books/)
[http://worrydream.com/MediaForThinkingTheUnthinkable/](http://worrydream.com/MediaForThinkingTheUnthinkable/)

------
derekatgrove
Grove (hellogrove.com) | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time |
Onsite

Grove is a diverse, mission-driven team passionate about helping people make
sense of their financial lives. We raised our Series A last summer and are
rapidly growing. We are looking for a talented Full Stack Engineer to play a
core role in creating an amazing experience for our customers and developing
the next generation of financial advice automation to replace the archaic
software that plagues this industry.

More info at [https://hellogrove.com/careers](https://hellogrove.com/careers)

We offer competitive salaries, generous equity, full benefits, 401(k) with
employer contribution, daily lunches, and flexible work hours/PTO.

Please email Derek Shockey, head of engineering, if you’d like to chat more:
derek [at] hellogrove [dotcom]

------
gdoc2080
Security Embedded Software | STMicroelectronics | Brussels | ONSITE, VISA |
Full-Time |

STMicroelectronics is a global semiconductor company. Our Brussels site works
on secure software for secure microcontrollers (e.g., smartcards, secure
elements, ...).

On this position you will:

\- Actively participate to all stages of the embedded software development
lifecycle

\- Design and develop highly secure and optimized (performance, footprint)
software for state-of-the art security products

\- Focus on the lower software layers (kernel, drivers, cryptographic and NVM
management libraries), offering services to higher level applications

\- Apply good software development techniques and tools (configuration
management, bug tracking, coding rules, unit-testing, continuous integration,
peer code reviews, ...)

Requirements:

\- Degree in engineering or computer science

\- Strong programming experience

\- Very good knowledge of C, with experience in embedded systems

\- Interest in security and cryptography (expertise is an advantage)

\- Continuous improvement and learning mindset

\- Openness and accountability

\- Good English skills, spoken and written

Nice to have:

\- Experience in design and development of low level software in a bare-metal
environment

\- Experience in software development for ARM processors

\- Experience in debugging complex software on target hardware platforms

\- Experience with assembly code

\- Experience with scripting languages, particularly Python and Bash

\- Experience with continuous integration and automation (e.g., Jenkins)

\- Experience with git

\- French and/or Dutch languages

Interested ? Contact me : guillaume.docquier@st.com

------
jaxgeller
Upright Labs | Washington, DC | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://uprightlabs.com](https://uprightlabs.com)

Upright Labs builds multichannel e-commerce software for the second hand goods
industry. We help retailers sell millions of dollars each year on online
channels such as eBay and Shopify.

We are looking to hire our first business analyst to join our team of 5. Ideal
candidate has 2 years+ experience, excellent writing skills, and is looking to
join a small team and wear many hats. You'll be working closely on product,
sales, and customer success.

Here's some more details: [https://angel.co/company/upright-
labs/jobs](https://angel.co/company/upright-labs/jobs)

If you're interested, feel free to email me at jackson at uprightlabs dot com.

------
carlmungz
Limejump | Senior Frontend Developer | London, UK, Full-Time | ON-SITE

My team is looking for a Senior Front End Developer to help us build next-
generation tools and experiences for our customers and colleagues in the
energy industry. Our biggest project at the moment is the migration of an old
Angular app to React, so you will be involved in a complete rewrite of the
frontend architecture.

Full job description here: [https://limejump.com/careers/#op-334216-senior-
front-end-dev...](https://limejump.com/careers/#op-334216-senior-front-end-
developer)

Drop me an email if you have any questions: carl dot mungazi at limejump.com.
I work on the frontend team.

We are also hiring for other roles:
[https://limejump.com/careers](https://limejump.com/careers)

------
jelly-alex
Jellyfish | Generalist Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE

Jellyfish is creating a platform that will change the way organizations
measure their software development efforts and improve strategic decision-
making.

As a member of the engineering team at Jellyfish, you'll be working closely
with other team members and our customers as we expand and refine what our
platform can do, while helping to shape way we work together as our team
grows. You might be integrating new data sources, building new ways of
visualizing our data, or working with customers to make sure they're getting
the most of our platform.

We're a small team today, growing into a larger team over the coming months
and years. There's a lot of work to do, and we'd love your help.

About you:

\- You have experience building and supporting production software systems

\- You are great at asking questions, figuring out what needs to be done,
building consensus, and executing

\- You love learning new things and teaching others what you know

\- You are a strong programmer with some set of programming tools, even if
they're not the ones we are using

\- You have strong communication skills, and enjoy teamwork

Bonus points if:

\- You bring strong skills with our technology stack (Python 3 / Django /
Postgres, hosted on AWS)

\- You have worked in a small startup before, and loved it

\- You bring experience and opinions about the different ways engineering
teams can work and the tools they use

We believe that it takes a diverse team to build the best company we can.
Jellyfish welcomes people from all backgrounds and especially encourages
applications from members of groups underrepresented in the software industry.

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish](https://jobs.lever.co/jellyfish)

------
mattbessey
Caring.com | Full-time | REMOTE > Senior Engineer | ONSITE > VP of Engineering

Tech stack: Ruby, Rails, React, GraphQL, MySQL, Postgres, AWS

Caring.com, based in San Mateo, CA, helps customers around the US navigate
senior care options in their area, and find the best fit for their families'
unique needs.

We are seeking a REMOTE Senior Engineer with a solid Ruby / Rails background,
and an ONSITE VP of Engineering, to join our product team. This team focuses
on internal web tools including our custom CRM, callcenter software, ML
powered predictive search, and lead auction platform.

Our industry may be old fashioned but our engineering department certainly
isn't!

Must be willing to overlap with US Pacific Time business hours.

Apply at
[https://www.caring.com/about/jobs/](https://www.caring.com/about/jobs/)

------
venantius
Griffin | Backend / Full-stack Engineer | London, UK | Full-Time | Onsite ONLY
[some tolerance for remote UK, none for remote INTL |
[https://griffin.sh](https://griffin.sh)

We are building an API-first "platform" bank in the UK to be the partner bank
of choice for fintechs. We want to make it easy for startups to launch prepaid
cards, run brokerages, start insurance firms, and more - all over API.

Currently closing our seed round [expecting to have everything finalized in
the next week] and are looking for our first two engineering hires.

Stack is Clojure[Script] / Kafka / Postgres / Kubernetes

A complete list of all of our open roles with a bit more detail is here:
[https://griffin.sh/jobs](https://griffin.sh/jobs)

Email jobs@griffin.sh to apply

------
willwagner
Coffee Meets Bagel | SF, Seattle, Toronto | Python, Android | ONSITE

Coffee Meets Bagel is a dating app to help people make meaningful connections
that inspire growth. We're looking for sr android and backend python engineers
that have built things at scale to help us with our growth towards
profitability.

We offer competitive salary, benefits, and perks. If you are looking for a
company where you can make an impact, that has diverse collaborative culture
that is female founded and female led, and where you can help us disrupt the
dating industry through innovation, you should check us out.

Feel free to email me directly at will@coffeemeetsbagel.com or check out our
job site directly. at
[https://www.coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/](https://www.coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/)

------
sethdeckard
ACME AtronOmatic | Orlando, Portland | Onsite |
[https://myradar.com](https://myradar.com)

ACME AtronOmatic is a leading software application development company, with
offices in Orlando, Florida, and Portland, Oregon. Since our inception in
1999, we've been developing applications that run the gamut from aviation-
related web sites, providing flight tracking services to the aviation
community, and to mobile applications such as MyRadar, a wildly-popular hi-
tech, hi-resolution weather radar application for all of the popular mobile
devices.

Open Positions:

* Senior iOS Engineer (Orlando)

* Senior Go Engineer (Portland)

* Senior Android Engineer (Orlando)

* Senior React Native Engineer (Orlando)

Contact: jobs@acmeaom.com

------
jaikhatri
Ather Energy | Data Engineer | Bengaluru, India | Full Time | ONSITE
|[https://www.atherenergy.com/career-
description?jobid=5c7683a...](https://www.atherenergy.com/career-
description?jobid=5c7683ad69b44)

Ather Energy is the only manufacturing start-up that has built intelligent &
intuitive software into its electric vehicle using IoT technology. The scooter
is equipped with a touchscreen interactive dashboard and an integrated mobile
app that allows first in its category features like on-board navigation,
remote diagnostics and over-the-air (OTA) updates. This requires folks who can
solve problems using the fundamentals of engineering & tech to be a part of
the software innovation at Ather.

You can also reach out to me on jaikishan.khatri@atherenergy.com

~~~
jaikhatri
Please go through the below post to understand what a software engineer does
at Ather

[https://blog.atherenergy.com/soft-things-about-hard-
things-e...](https://blog.atherenergy.com/soft-things-about-hard-
things-e849aa2b62e6)

------
abbymay
Shield AI|San Diego, CA & Pittsburgh, PA|www.shield.ai

Shield AI is an artificial intelligence robotics company building products for
the national security sector and first responders. We are searching for people
ready to rise to the occasion and join us in developing state-of-the-art
technology alongside a mission that matters with us. Are you up for the
challenge?

Positions Open Across Technical Teams:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai](https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai) Artificial
Intelligence - Marketing -- Operations -- Talent -- Electrical -- Software --
Robotics -- User Experience and Design -- Hardware

Our team is built of scientists, engineers and business leaders inspired by
our mission; to protect service members and civilians with artificially
intelligent systems.

------
clone1018
Idelic | Pittsburgh, PA | Full-Time | Onsite | Engineering & Product

Idelic's goal is simple, use technology and a thoughtful product to help
predict and prevent trucking accidents, and reduce driver turnover to get
drivers home safe every night. Our SaaS solutions transform the pen-and-paper
trucking industry to a platform of safe drivers through advanced machine
learning and our driver management platform.

Our products focus on a primary objective, quality software that meets the
needs of our users. We tackle tech debt and use the best tooling to help us
maintain quality.

Stack: Scala, Python, Go, React, Redux, TypeScript, Postgresql, Docker

Open Engineering Positions:

\- Senior Frontend Software Engineer

\- Frontend Software Engineer

\- DevOps Engineer

\- Data Analyst

Open Product Positions:

\- Head of Product Management

\- Lead UX Designer

Full job details: [https://idelic.com/careers/](https://idelic.com/careers/)

Email: luke@idelic.com

------
AdthenaKtg
Adthena / Full Stack Engineers (Java and Javascript (react))/ London / Onsite

We have a lovely tech stack and we're solving super complex problems on a
daily basis. When asking the team why they like Adthena they all said -
Freedom to innovate/culture, opportunities to grow, and getting to work with
super talented people. Our tech stack is here -
[https://stackshare.io/adthena-ltd/adthena](https://stackshare.io/adthena-
ltd/adthena) and the full jon spec here: [https://www.adthena.com/adthena-
life/vacancies/?gh_jid=17386...](https://www.adthena.com/adthena-
life/vacancies/?gh_jid=1738695)

Email kate.gray@adthena.com if you want to know more. Thanks!

------
catwell
Chilli | Full Stack Developer | Paris, France | ONSITE, fluent French required

We are a very early stage startup (founded in 2019, 5 people so far) part of
startup studio eFounders
([https://www.efounders.com](https://www.efounders.com)). We help SMBs / SMEs
figure out how they can leverage SaaS to improve their business. More details
in English at:
[https://www.efounders.com/companies/chilli](https://www.efounders.com/companies/chilli)

We are looking for our first full stack (mostly front-end) developer besides
me. This is a mid-level position.

Stack:

\- Front-end: Typescript, Angular 8, Clarity 2 (considering Stencil)

\- Back-end: Python 3 (typed), Flask, SQLAlchemy, Postgres, Redis, AWS

No prior Python experience is required, you can learn it on the job.

Contact: cto at hellochilli.com

------
zackbloom
Cloudflare | Hiring in Austin, SF, London | Onsite, Full-time

I work on the Product Strategy team at Cloudflare in Austin where we build
things like 1.1.1.1 [1], new distributed storage systems for our Workers
serverless compute platform [2], and our Registrar [3]. If you're an engineer
looking to build hard and interesting things in an environment with a lot of
ownership and ethics I'm happy to connect you with the right people: zack at
cloudflare.com

1- [https://1.1.1.1/](https://1.1.1.1/)

2- [https://workers.cloudflare.com/](https://workers.cloudflare.com/)

3- [https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-
registrar/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-registrar/)

------
borlum
Humio | Stockholm Sweden, Aarhus Denmark, Remote UK | Full time

Humio is a log analysis platform built with Elm, Scala, Kafka. We are VC
funded by Accel and are currently 40 people across Scandinavia, UK and the US.
We are taking on traditional logging vendors like Elastic and Splunk and able
to handle petabytes of ingest per day.

We are looking for Elm developers (and frontend devs interested in learning
Elm) to help use create the best client for exploring and analysing HUGE
quantities of logs. You will be innovating on how to slice and dice the data
to create insight, creating live (sub-second) dashboards, working with GraphQL
and REST API’s and expanding them, expanding both our On-Prem and SaaS
offerings.

apply at [https://www.humio.com/jobs](https://www.humio.com/jobs)

------
thebird
Qualia | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.qualia.com](https://www.qualia.com)

Qualia is a team of top software engineers, real estate professionals, and
user experience experts who are improving how real estate is transacted. The
closing process requires collaboration between lenders, realtors, title
companies, and more. We are developing a closing platform that brings all
parties in the transaction online. If you think you'd be a good fit, drop me a
line at eric [at] qualia.com. We're hiring for SWE 2 and Senior Software
Engineers. View all of our jobs here:
[https://www.qualia.com/careers/](https://www.qualia.com/careers/)

Tech Stack:

* Frontend: Meteor.js, Semantic UI

* Backend: Node.js, Ruby, Python,

* Infrastructure: AWS, Rancher,

------
kendall-eetech
EETech | Engineers for Educational Content | REMOTE |
[https://eetech.com/press/eetech-media-marketing-freelance-
po...](https://eetech.com/press/eetech-media-marketing-freelance-positions/)

Do you have the technical expertise or experience to develop high-quality
content?

From blog articles to advanced research whitepapers, we develop highly
technical materials for some of the biggest players in the electrical
engineering industry.

Our editors are looking for experienced engineers with impressive writing
skills. We take the time to pair your expertise with our extensive roster of
programs to ensure your project is the right fit for your skill set and the
client’s needs.

Send us your résumé, topic ideas, and — if available — technical writing
samples to writers@eetechmedia.com

------
wupuck
The Athletic (YC S16) | San Francisco, CA | Android, iOS, Full Stack | Onsite

NBA Free Agency. NHL Free Agency. MLB All Star Game. When history happens in
sports we cover it. Be apart of the team that brings that story to the fans.
We are a well funded C-Round startup that has quickly become one of the top 10
digital subscription publishers in the world.

Looking for experienced software engineers.

We use:

\- Kotlin:
[https://jobs.lever.co/theathletic/7369d195-6d95-4d21-a981-2e...](https://jobs.lever.co/theathletic/7369d195-6d95-4d21-a981-2e6ee62e5cb0)

\- Swift:
[https://jobs.lever.co/theathletic/cd7de004-d638-451d-a8c8-d0...](https://jobs.lever.co/theathletic/cd7de004-d638-451d-a8c8-d09815a28371)

Please contact michael@theathletic.com to learn more.

------
murtali
Tinkergarten | New York | Software Engineer | Full Time |
[https://tinkergarten.com](https://tinkergarten.com)

Tinkergarten is on a mission to elevate childhood. We’re growing a technology-
enabled network of leaders that bring families together in a natural place in
their community for classes where kids learn through play.

We're looking for a software engineer with at least 2 years professional
experience. Our stack: Ruby/Rails, ReactJS, Mysql, AWS

If you're interested reach out to me at taz@tinkergarten.com --- more info at:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/tinkergartencom/view...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/tinkergartencom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAEKDvOtqgsfJ4s)

------
ThePilgrim
Sponge |UK | Angular/Node/Typescript/MongoDB|

Sponge creates custom elearning for global businesses. We pride ourselves on
our seriously creative approach, a recent example is that we built VR training
for the Royal Mail to prevent dog attacks. We are always looking for fresh
ideas and are currently working on a number of greenfield projects. If you
don't have the full tech stack listed above don't worry! We are always looking
to learn from the talent we bring in.

Email ethan.lavers@wearesponge.com and we can talk :)

[https://wearesponge.com/current-
vacancies#development](https://wearesponge.com/current-vacancies#development)

Currently recruiting for:

Intermediate Full Stack Developer (Plymouth) Senior Full Stack Developer (6
national locations or remote)

------
a13n
Canny | Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://canny.io](https://canny.io)

Canny helps SaaS companies keep track of feature requests to build better
products.

* Early-stage startup, 5 person team, launched two years ago

* Over 400 customers, including industry-leading companies like MongoDB, Facebook, Lyft, Bench, and Compass

* 100% remote, distributed across US, Canada, UK, and Estonia

* Bootstrapped and profitable, we are our own bosses

We're hiring a full-stack engineer to help us build Canny. You'll be working
alongside founders and the whole team to make Canny more valuable to its
customers and grow faster.

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Node, MongoDB, AWS

[https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-
engineer](https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-engineer)

------
lalthouse
Fastmail | Email Client Application Developer | ONSITE (Philadelphia) | Full-
time

Fastmail is email, calendars, and contacts that put people first, offering
privacy and support.

We're looking for talented people who want to work on products central to
people's daily lives. We're proud of our values, that drive the work we do,
and we contribute to open source projects that move email forward.

You’ll be working on our best-in-breed mail clients, providing super-fast,
powerful access to webmail, calendars, contacts and more. Join an amazing,
global team and enjoy comprehensive benefits and perks.

Learn more about the position at:
[https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs/2019-04-clientdev/](https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs/2019-04-clientdev/)

------
bettin
Zillow | Seattle, WA | Full-Time | Onsite

Zillow Group operates the largest real estate network on the Web, and 4 out of
5 U.S. homes have been viewed on Zillow. We are transforming the way consumers
make decisions about where they live. We are a highly collaborative group of
developers, software testers, designers, and PMs working on big data problems
where your work will be used by millions.

Multiple positions including:

* Mobile Apps, Testers, Product Managers

* Back End, Full Stack, and Front End Software Development Engineers [Senior & those w/less experience].

* Test Engineers & Product Managers

\--- What we offer:
[https://www.zillow.com/careers/benefits/](https://www.zillow.com/careers/benefits/)

RSU & Stock options; 401k plan; transportation; 16 weeks paid maternity leave;
8 weeks paternity leave; Health Insurance: 100% employee/80% dependents;
Discretionary Time Off vacation policy;

\--- Careers:
[https://careers.zillowgroup.com](https://careers.zillowgroup.com)

* Android Dev: [https://careers.zillowgroup.com/ShowJob/JobId/175878](https://careers.zillowgroup.com/ShowJob/JobId/175878)

* iOS Dev: [https://careers.zillowgroup.com/ShowJob/JobId/175793](https://careers.zillowgroup.com/ShowJob/JobId/175793)

* Android Test Lead: [https://careers.zillowgroup.com/ShowJob/JobId/311184](https://careers.zillowgroup.com/ShowJob/JobId/311184)

\--- Highly Rated:

Fortune 100 Best Places to Work (#69); Fortune Best Workplaces in Technology
(#7); Fatherly Best Places to Work for New Dads (#27); Puget Sound Business
Journal Washington’s Best Workplaces (#3)

------
ML_Clockwise
Clockwise | San Francisco ( _SF_ _Bay_ _Area_ ) | ONSITE |

Publicly debuting #1 on Product Hunt, Clockwise makes your calendar work for
you by creating & protecting "Focus Time" across entire organizations.

We raised $11M in Series A funding and are looking for experienced engineers
to join our current team coming from RelateIQ, Salesforce, Google, Twitter,
Asana & Zephyr Health.

If you don't see a role you think fits your skills below, no worries! We still
want to talk!

* Back End Engineer (IC - Senior - Lead) * Front End Engineer (IC - Senior) * Product Designer * DevOps * Machine Learning Engineer

Apply here:
[https://www.getclockwise.com/careers](https://www.getclockwise.com/careers)

or email your info to michael(at)getclockwise(dot)com

If you want to help, we're always open to chat!

------
gw_shadow
Kudan | Computer Vision Engineer, C++ Software Engineer, Software Test
Engineer | Bristol, UK | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://www.kudan.io](https://www.kudan.io)

At Kudan, we’re constantly pushing the cutting edge of computer vision
technology. To always keep moving forward we evaluate state-of-the-art
approaches to machine vision, together with performing groundbreaking
research.

You will be working with a team of best-in-class computer vision software
engineers to ensure best performance of our SLAM software. Your work will
ensure that we deliver the best mass market SLAM system. Ideally you would be
interested in having a generalist approach, picking up ad-hoc tasks as well,
to make sure your team can do their job.

To apply, please send your CV to careers@kudan.eu

------
rezaman
Housecall Pro | San Diego, CA | Onsite | Full time |
[https://housecallpro.com](https://housecallpro.com)

Senior Ruby/RoR Software Engineer

Senior Android Developer

Sr Data Architect

We are the operating system for home services labor across the US and Canada.
Funded by top tier VCs, we are focused on making the lives of service
professionals better with technology.

Our Engineering team is extraordinary. We’re a hardworking and focused team
driven to deliver industry-leading tech to our service pro customers. Our
success is their success. Our team of entrepreneurial, client-focused team
members are the "engine room" of Housecall Pro.

See full job descriptions and apply here:
[https://www.housecallpro.com/careers](https://www.housecallpro.com/careers)

------
lbusby89
Iterable | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite & Remote |
[https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)

Iterable is the growth marketing platform that enables brands to create,
execute and optimize campaigns to power world-class customer engagement across
email, push, SMS, in-app and more with unparalleled data flexibility. We are
an integrated, cross-channel solution — Iterable is built for marketers,
trusted by engineers, and designed with intelligence. Learn more about our
Engineering culture and interview process here:
[https://github.com/Iterable/how-we-work](https://github.com/Iterable/how-we-
work)

Here are our open roles:

\- Director of Product:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1073949](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1073949)

\- Engineering Manager-Product:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1475142](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1475142)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Product Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138)

\- Software Engineer - Senior Data Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405)

\- Software Engineer - Backend
Engineer:[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1683622](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1683622)

\- Software Engineer - Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1683679](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1683679)

------
eddr
Tiney.co | Backend Engineer | London or REMOTE

At tiney.co we’re on a mission to unlock the potential of every child in early
years childcare across the world. We’re building an early years community,
digital platform & childcare marketplace. Think Airbnb, but for independent
home-based childcare professionals.

We're looking for a Backend Engineer to design, build, and maintain tiney’s
APIs, services, and systems with a focus on application security.

Our core tech stack is Node, Typescript, React, React Native and GCP - but
your broad experience is more important than specific tools or libraries!

Full details at [https://go.tiney.co/backend-
engineer](https://go.tiney.co/backend-engineer)

To apply email jobs@tiney.co with subject 'Backend Engineer'

Cheers, Edd (edd@tiney.co / @eddr)

------
rezendi
HappyFunCorp | NYC / SF / Remote |
[https://happyfuncorp.com](https://happyfuncorp.com)

We're currently seeking (as freelancers / employees):

\- multiple Android developers in NYC

\- multiple Node developers in San Francisco

\- a senior C++ systems engineer comfortable with interpreters / compilers,
advanced data structures, multithreading, performance optimizations, and
secure networking

\- React and WordPress developers

We do web and app (and occasionally some blockchain / distributed-systems)
development for a panoply of clients ranging from Fortune 500 to brand-new
startups -- right now the distribution is roughly 50-50. We generally prefer
people with a reasonable amount of experience under their belt, but there are
always exceptions. And we pay well. Email us at: jobs@happyfuncorp.com

------
simon-am
Fnatic | Frontend developer | London | Fnatic.com

We're looking for a new addition to our tech team working at the edge of
emerging platforms and experiences. Being a Frontend Developer with us will
involve building and maintaining our platforms, creating immersive web
campaigns and developing Twitch tools. You’ll know when to use emerging tech…
and when not to. You’re excited about 3D environments, maybe you’ve played
around with Spark AR or Google Poly readying for the AR future - but also
happy to develop a new ecommerce react component.

Your mission is to:

Work on a wide range of our digital products Launch one off interactive
digital marketing sites Optimise the ecommerce experience of our shop Build
Twitch extensions

Contact simon at fnatic dot com We're also open for other technical roles so
give me a shout!

------
Anna_Upe
ZEISS Digital Innovation Partners | Frontend Engineer (JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3
and jQuery) | Munich, Germany | Onsite

Do you have 1) at least 3 years of experience in frontend technologies such
JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3 and jQuery, 2) at least 1 year of experience in
Angular / React / Vue frameworks, and 3) experience in implementing global,
leading mobile friendly web presences?

Then... join us and shape the future! The application process takes less than
10 minutes. We look forward to getting to know you.

[https://live.solique.ch/microsites/showPublication/6093d920-...](https://live.solique.ch/microsites/showPublication/6093d920-3f4a-4867-aa0c-023990c068ca?_ga=2.189868904.2105223444.1562146667-1191934623.1560769678)

------
alienhard
Scribd | Software Engineers, Engineering Manager, and more | San Francisco,
Toronto, Amsterdam | ONSITE or REMOTE | VISA Scribd is a reading subscription
that gives you access to the best books, audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our
mission is to change how the world reads. At the beginning of the year we hit
1M paying subscribers ([https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...))! We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one
of the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

We are hiring software engineers across the board, including, internal tools,
core infra, recommendations, search, payments, and content engineering (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20326169](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20326169)
for details).

We are currently looking for a Recommendations Engineering Manager – someone
who is experienced in leading, coaching and mentoring our recommendations
engineering team. You have a strong technical background and are able to
contribute to planning and technical design, and believe in building teams and
practices that scale. You can motivate and instill a strong sense of ownership
and pride in your team.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
competitive salary and great benefits. We are ambitious but at the same time
we value a good work life balance. In general we care way more about your
personality and hacking skills than what languages you’ve used so far.

We have hired many people from these threads, including myself. If you have
questions you can reach out to me directly at adrian at scribd.com (I'm the
Head of Technology and happy to answer questions related to these roles -
recruiters/agencies: please do not contact me).

Please apply directly via [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-
via=ze1h-jCbee](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-via=ze1h-jCbee)

------
gavnewalkar
N26 Inc | Fintech - Online Bank | New York | Multiple Roles | ONSITE | Full-
time | VISA*

We're a successful online bank in Europe that's about to launch in the US.
Fully funded by our parent company in Berlin. Soon expanding to other markets
(Brazil & Canada).

*VISA - We will gladly transfer existing H1Bs, but we're not yet in a state to sponsor new H1Bs.

We have multiple roles including: - Senior and Mid Back-End Engineer
(Java/Kotlin) - Senior Android Engineer - Senior iOS Engineer - Senior Web
Engineer (React, Apollo GraphQL, Express)

Otherwise you can find more info on our website at [https://n26.com/en-
us/](https://n26.com/en-us/)

If you're interested then drop me an email. I'm one of the senior engineers
here: gav.newalkar@n26.com

~~~
rabadak
Working here is a dive in hell. Ask me if anyone is interested.

------
Rockastansky
Abine Inc. | Privacy | Remote | Boston, MA Abine Inc. provides online privacy
software and services to consumers. We have hundreds of thousands of active
daily users, and are looking to grow our team. If you care about privacy and
security for the masses then come talk to us.

We are specifically looking for part and full time roles:

* DevOps & Sysadmin Engineers (especially with AWS experience). Ideally you'd have years of experience with Linux systems, done a great job implementing devlops workflows, but also care about the care and feeding and protection of all the infrastructure you touch.

Devops: [https://abine.breezy.hr/p/9fcce0a83b58-devops-engineer-
sysad...](https://abine.breezy.hr/p/9fcce0a83b58-devops-engineer-sysadmin)

We are also looking for capable linux admins with less devops experience (but
are capable) but who are skilled as systems and network security -- especially
in cloud environments.

* Full stack engineer (from angular to RoR to bash to java and back again) to work with us on improving our privacy products across multiple platforms and languages. To us "full-stack" means you can work on a system from end-to-end, and can apply CS knowledge and experience across specific languages and platforms appropriately. Flexibility and quick learning is a must. Most of our code is client software so it helps if you've had to deal with client specific issues (e.g. dealing with long-tail distribution of client versions etc.)

Full-Stack: [https://abine.breezy.hr/p/d5c9249c8227-contract-full-
stack-e...](https://abine.breezy.hr/p/d5c9249c8227-contract-full-stack-
engineer-remote)

We are still a small team, so your work will have an immediate and real
impact. You also won't be stuck with a routine - we touch many types of
systems and problems, so raw capability is more important than direct
experience. What can you do over what have you done is what matters most.

Apply at jobs@abine.com

------
cmddotcom
Cmd | Multiple Positions | Vancouver, BC | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://www.cmd.com](https://www.cmd.com) We're a Vancouver-based
cybersecurity startup on a mission to transform the way enterprise businesses
secure their cloud-first Linux environments. Our mission is to help companies
reliably log, understand, predict, and control user behavior in their Linux
environment (learn more at [https://cmd.com/about/](https://cmd.com/about/)).
We’re just under 30 people but have an exciting year of growth ahead of us.
Questions? Email them to careers[AT]cmd[DOT]com.

What matters to us?

\- You're naturally curious, interested in expanding your knowledge of the
world and your self-awareness

\- You're humble and selfless, willing to step in and help a teammate

\- Others are inspired by your quiet competence and respect for others

\- You thrive in ambiguous situations, making an informed decision based on
the information you have available

\- You take the lead, gathering the information you need in order to get your
job done

Highlighted Open Roles:

\- C Linux Software Developer (Full time, Vancouver)
[https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev](https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev)

\- Linux Automation Specialist (Full time, Vancouver)
[https://bit.ly/cmdlinuxauto](https://bit.ly/cmdlinuxauto)

\- Team Lead, Go Backend (Full time, Vancouver)
[http://bit.ly/cmdleadgobackend](http://bit.ly/cmdleadgobackend)

\- Go Backend Developer (Full time, Vancouver)
[http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev](http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev)

\- I’m awesome (Flexible)
[https://bit.ly/cmdimawesome](https://bit.ly/cmdimawesome)

------
relaunched
Best Buy | Richfield, MN | Full-Time | Onsite - Let's talk about what's
possible.

AppSec - Application Security Assessor

Best Buy is looking for an application security professional to verify and
lead remediation efforts for our new Bug Bounty program. The ideal candidate
has experience in mobile, web and thick client tool-assisted dynamic
assessments (conducted 50+), as well as working through remediations within an
enterprise setting.

Additionally, experience with threat modeling, vulnerability management,
static analysis or security architecture is nice to have.

If you are interested, email me at matthew.hurewitz/at/(company_name)/dot/com

or apply

[https://www.bestbuy-jobs.com/job-detail/?id=701958BR](https://www.bestbuy-
jobs.com/job-detail/?id=701958BR)

------
nidstang
GeoSpoc | Software Engineers | Pune, India | Full-time ONSITE/ REMOTE within
India | [https://geospoc.com](https://geospoc.com)

GeoSpoc is a geo-analytics company, delivering location-based solutions,
services and products to companies in verticals such as BFSI, Retail,
Precision Agriculture and Consumer Goods/FMCG.

We are hiring software developers for the following positions:

Front-End (Vue / React)

Back-End (PHP - Laravel)

Back-End (Python)

A profitable company since year 0, we believe in growing our talent pool with
high performing individuals working together to achieve success. We offer an
open and friendly work culture, benefits include PF, health cover and term
insurance.

Apply at [https://geospoc.com/careers](https://geospoc.com/careers)

------
gafferongames
Network Next | Santa Monica, CA | Onsite |
[https://networknext.com](https://networknext.com)

Network Next is a marketplace for super premium transit. We're like google
adwords for packets! Our two-sided marketplace is built on top of Golang,
Docker, Kubernetes, React/Typescript for frontend and Google Cloud.

We're hiring Full-Stack Engineers, Network Software Engineers (DPDK/XDP),
Devops and Data Science / Analyst roles.

More details:
[https://www.networknext.com/careers](https://www.networknext.com/careers)

Work directly under the CEO, that's me, Glenn. I interview everybody
personally. We are super early stage and about to hocky stick over the next
quarter. Hop on board before this opportunity is gone.

cheers

\- Glenn

------
marknicolosi
Aclaimant | Remote | Full Stack Developer | Full-time |
[https://aclaimant.com](https://aclaimant.com)

Aclaimant is looking for a senior or mid-level Clojure developer to join our
team. At Aclaimant we are redefining the way companies and employees work
together to manage risk. Our SaaS platform is built using Clojure and
ClojureScript. We work remotely from the comfort of our own homes. Pair
programming is important to us; it helps us build culture and share knowledge.
We expect candidates to be located within North America. Email
jobs@aclaimant.com for more information or visit
[https://aclaimant.com/careers-developer](https://aclaimant.com/careers-
developer)

------
_kardan
Akvo | Front end developer | Remote only | +- 3hours CET/CEST |
[https://akvo.org/join-our-team/](https://akvo.org/join-our-team/)

At Akvo we believe that sustainable change will happen faster if governments
and non-governmental organizations become more effective, accountable and
collaborative. With a team of data and development experts, an open source
data platform and a proven methodology, we help power decisions to achieve
inclusive and sustainable impact.

As a front end developer at Akvo, you will take a leading role on front end
work on the open source data platform. You will mainly contribute to Akvo
Lumen ([https://github.com/akvo/akvo-lumen](https://github.com/akvo/akvo-
lumen)), a JavaScript SPA built using React and a Clojure backend,
continuously deployed using Kubernetes but also work on Akvo Flow
([https://github.com/akvo/akvo-flow](https://github.com/akvo/akvo-flow)),
another SPA built with the Ember framework (currently being migrated to React)
and a Java backend.

You will be part of the development team with most team members distributed
geographically across Europe. You will work closely with the design team and
report to the Team lead.

Together with our diverse team, you are driven by creating valuable products
that enhance Akvo’s impact. You are ok figuring things out yourself and know
when to involve the rest of the team. You always keep pushing to understand
why certain things are the way they are or what the root cause of a problem is
while being willing to learn and stay at the forefront of current technologies
to deliver the best product to our users. You do not shy away from complexity
and unknowns, take initiative, and understand how to split things up in clever
ways, so we ship step by step and learn from it quickly.

View our job postings here: [https://akvo.org/join-our-
team/](https://akvo.org/join-our-team/)

------
mikeflynn
Studio71 | Front End Team Lead | Los Angeles | Onsite | Full Time

We need a Front End Dev with solid experience to join our small group of Front
End Devs and help improving and progressing our stable of React/Node
applications and future native mobile applications.

Studio71 is a premium global media company and content studio that develops,
produces and distributes original programming across multiple platforms.
Studio71 is a Red Arrow Studios Company and headquartered in Los Angeles with
offices in Berlin, New York, Toronto, London, Paris and Milan.

To Apply: [https://jobs.lever.co/studio71us/b04e8fde-
af2d-461d-b644-5f6...](https://jobs.lever.co/studio71us/b04e8fde-
af2d-461d-b644-5f6bc08b6976) or mflynn [at] studio71us.com

------
rduplain
ChartIQ | Electron Open-Source Developer - Full-Time Paid | C++ / JavaScript |
Remote / Anywhere

"Basically what we're looking for is someone who can be our engineer, who
works on and contributes to the electron project. Our Electron expert."

For example, Electron has a current, long-running bug which is critical for us
but not critical for the community at large: #12027
([https://github.com/electron/electron/issues/12027](https://github.com/electron/electron/issues/12027)).
Fixing that bug requires that you understand Electron and its internals and
hack at the underlying Chromium layer which is in C++.

This is an opportunity to be a full-time open-source contributor to the
Electron project, as an employee with us at ChartIQ. You’ll be part of a
product team. We rely on Electron; it’s a critical foundation to Finsemble,
our platform for building enterprise HTML5 desktop applications. You’ll
prioritize and implement improvements upstream to Electron, to support
Finsemble in providing multi-application, multi-window deployments with
interprocess communications that integrate otherwise disparate applications
into a seamless unified experience.

 _About ChartIQ_

ChartIQ ([https://www.chartiq.com/](https://www.chartiq.com/)) is a high-
growth startup based in Charlottesville, Virginia, with $20M+ in Series B
funding, offering the dynamism of a startup with the stability that comes with
success. We build frameworks and libraries for enterprise developers. In other
words, we build the tools for people who build things. For USA-based
employees, we offer very competitive salaries, medical/dental/vision coverage,
generous vacation time, and flexible work hours.

 _Apply_

electron@chartiq.com | [https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/chartiq-
electron-open...](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/chartiq-electron-
open-source-developer-full-time-paid)

------
poisonborz
ToolSense - toolsense.io | Vienna, Austria | ONSITE (with part remote
possiblity) | Full-Time

We're looking for: Senior Front-end Engineers Senior Data Engineers

We are an awesome little (and growing!) start-up in the city voted as most
liveable on the world 9th times in a row. We're striving to be a #1 platform
of low-cost IoT fleet management, with already a great set of manufacturers
behind us.

Our cross-functional team works on completely green-field products based on
new tech. If you'd like, you have opportunity to also work in other fields we
work on like data analysis, embedded development and electronics.

Apply here:
[https://toolsense.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=30](https://toolsense.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=30)

------
origin
Origin | [https://origin.io](https://origin.io) | Engineering Roles | San
Francisco | Full Time | Onsite Origin's mission is to transform the $13tn
manufacturing industry with 3D printing technology. We're looking for multiple
engineering roles to complement a small but growing team.

You would help build a modern-day manufacturing platform. Join an experienced
team from places like Google, Apple, and Uber.

We have interesting problems at the intersection of software, data, hardware,
and chemistry. Our ideal engineer is someone who is an expert at one part of
the stack and eager to branch out.

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/originio/](https://jobs.lever.co/originio/)

------
mustuhfa
Glovo | Barcelona | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://glovoapp.com/en/jobs](https://glovoapp.com/en/jobs)

www.glovoapp.com

Barcelona based Global on demand delivery player that on average opened in a
new city every 4 days in 2018 with 400%+ YoY growth. We just closed another
round of funding (150m) and are expanding our engineering team from 70 atm to
300 over the next 18 months.

Looking for engineers of all types (Data, Backend, FrontEnd, Mobile,
Infrastructure, DevOps, Security) to work in many teams. Genuinely a great
team that is scaling up and making everything in a city accessible to anyone.
We dont deliver just food and the only super app based out of Europe.

All AWS based, Java backend, Vue.js Front End, Swift/Kotlin mobile apps.

------
deividas
GraphCMS | Berlin | Remote / Onsite | Full-time |
[https://jobs.graphcms.com](https://jobs.graphcms.com)

We at GraphCMS are the leading innovator in the field of content management.
By having solved the multi-device challenge with the most flexible APIs out
there, our team of SaaS-experts and GraphQL early adopters is continuing to
push the boundaries of the industry. As the first user-centric headless CMS,
GraphCMS is a centralized content hub not only for editorial content, but also
for user generated and artificially created content.

Multiple available postions:

\- Frontend Developer (react)

\- Backend Developer (node.js)

\- Chief Operating Officer

\- UX/UI Desinger

\- Customer Success Manger

\- Customer support Engineer

\- Quality Assurance Engineer

\- And more..

Apply here: [https://jobs.graphcms.com](https://jobs.graphcms.com)

------
Christopheridge
BigBear is hiring! | Must be a US Citizen and possess a TS/SCI clearance |
Washington, DC / Reston, VA | ONSITE and Full Time

BigBear, Inc. is a leading provider of big data computing and analytic
solutions. We help people make sense of their data using our cloud-based
platform and big data processing algorithms. Each day, we crunch massive
volumes of structured and unstructured data into usable and actionable
information for our customers.

Full Stack Software Engineer: (Python, AWS, PostgreSQL)

Sr. SW Engineer: (Python/Nodejs/Flask, AWS, PostgreSQL)

Sys Admin / DevOps: (Linux, AWS, Python/bash/Java,
CloudFormation/Jenkins/Chef, Security+/CISSP/AWS)

Apply at: [http://bigbear.io/jobs/](http://bigbear.io/jobs/)

Cheers!

------
jchoong
Grab | Senior Engineers + Other Opportunities | Seattle, Singapore, Malaysia,
Indonesia, Vietnam, Philippines | ONSITE

Help drive Southeast Asia forward. We've raised $8 Billion to provide
transportation, logistics and financial services to millions of people every
day across the region.

Go, iOS/Android, React Native, High Scale / Data Science / AI/ML work.

In San Francisco? Drop by a general (not just Grab) regional update meetup
July 16th @ [http://bit.ly/2XBP15T](http://bit.ly/2XBP15T)

More details (especially if relocating), reach out to
jchoong@horizonconnect.com or find me on
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jchoong](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jchoong)

------
penguinten
FluidStack | Golang Engineer | P2P Networking Engineer, Infrastructure
Engineer | London | ONSITE | Full-time |
[http://www.fluidstack.io](http://www.fluidstack.io)

FluidStack has built technology to turn any device into a cloud server,
creating a massively distributed cloud platform running on consumer devices.
We leverage under-utilised capacity to provide lower cost and higher
performance cloud services. Long term, we want to create a distributed AWS.

We are VC-backed (Episode 1, Seedcamp, Founders Factory), and are seeking
world-class engineers to help us scale the platform as we work towards our
Series A at the end of the year. Drop me an email on gary [AT] fluidstack.io
if you are interested in learning more!

------
thomaspun
GoodNotes (www.goodnotes.com) | Full Time | mobile + web engineers + leads,
product designer, test automation engineer, system engineer | Hong Kong ON-
SITE, VISA | Fulltime
[https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/](https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/)

GoodNotes turns your iPad into digital paper. It was created from our
founder's frustration of taking readable and reusable handwritten notes on his
first iPad. We have since grown to one of the top paid iOS apps worldwide. Our
vision is to be the smart digital paper where people think, study, and work.
Short term goal is to make GoodNotes smarter and more accessible on other
platforms.

We are looking for product-minded software engineers and designer to join us
in our Hong Kong office. We don't have all the roles on our site yet but if
you are interested in hearing more, please do send me an email at
thomas@goodnotes.com

\- We are looking for talents to bring our popular iOS application to other
platform like web, Android and Windows. We need help on building out the
backend infrastructure and cross platform development strategy.

\- We are psyched about the future of computing: touchscreen + keyboard + pen

\- We sponsor work visa. Come work in Hong Kong, one of the best Asian cities

\- You will be working with makers. Every member on the team has shipped their
own products outside of work.

\- We are bootstrapped from day one and we treat our team well. Check out our
benefits on our page.

\- We have excellent work-life balance because we hire people we can trust. 2
optional days (Thurs & Fri) to work at home. Annual all-expense-paid offsite
trip.

\- We were frequently featured by Apple. We are currently on their Apple iPad
Mini and Pencil page: [https://www.apple.com/ipad-
mini/](https://www.apple.com/ipad-mini/) and [https://www.apple.com/apple-
pencil/](https://www.apple.com/apple-pencil/)

------
trishakothari
Unit21 | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-time | unit21.ai

Want to build technology to fight sex trafficking, drug cartels, and terrorism
financing? Come join us as we build Unit21, helping companies prevent money
laundering that may be occuring occurring on their platform.

We're building products that abstract complex concepts and minimize cognitive
overhead for our users. This requires careful thought, high creativity, and a
deep understanding of data processing at scale. Our stack is React, GraphQL,
Python, Kubernetes, Terraform, and PostgreSQL, but we don't require prior
experience with any of them. We're looking for people with high integrity, low
ego, and an insatiable drive to learn.

If you're interested, email founders at unit21 dot ai

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | ONSITE |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - How many Tesla Model 3 preorders have been refunded? [2]
      - How dependent is Stitch Fix on its biggest spenders? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [3])
    

We’re 65 people today — mostly senior engineers and data scientists — and
recently closed a $20M round Series A (Bessemer, Goldman Sachs, Citi, and YC).

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Engineer
      - Data Scientist / Analyst
      - Head of Marketing
      - (more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [https://www.recode.net/2018/6/4/17414496/nearly-a-quarter-
of...](https://www.recode.net/2018/6/4/17414496/nearly-a-quarter-of-teslas-
model-3-reservation-deposits-in-the-u-s-have-supposedly-been-refunded)

[3] [https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/fashion-retailers-
have-...](https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/fashion-retailers-have-nothing-
to-fear-yet-from-the-rise-of-stitch-fix/)

[4] [https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/](https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/)

------
jackseviltwin
Away | New York, NY | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.awaytravel.com](https://www.awaytravel.com)

Away is a modern lifestyle brand creating thoughtful products designed to
transform travel.

Since our launch in February 2016, we have become one of the fastest growing
consumer brands in the world. We have sold millions of travel products, grown
from a team of four to over 250, expanded shipping to nearly 40 countries,
opened seven stores across two countries, and launched several new products
and experiences that are inspiring more people to travel the world. And we
know that’s just the beginning!

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/away/jobs/1024628](https://boards.greenhouse.io/away/jobs/1024628)

\- Software Engineer II:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/away/jobs/563993](https://boards.greenhouse.io/away/jobs/563993)

\- Senior Engineering Manager, Data:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/away/jobs/1721412](https://boards.greenhouse.io/away/jobs/1721412)

\- Senior Engineering Manager, Site Reliability:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/away/jobs/1735665](https://boards.greenhouse.io/away/jobs/1735665)

\- Senior Product Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/away/jobs/1658573](https://boards.greenhouse.io/away/jobs/1658573)

\- VP of Digital Product:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/away/jobs/1541546](https://boards.greenhouse.io/away/jobs/1541546)

Other roles available here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/away](https://boards.greenhouse.io/away)

~~~
arishi
Applied and got a response that Away does not do Visa, even transfers.
<redacted quip about no travel visa>

------
KKinne
Stash Invest | Hiring Software Engineers (Backend, Android, Data),Engineering
Manager and Data Scientist | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

We are seeking: Senior Backend Software Engineer Senior Android Engineer
Engineering Manager Data Engineer Data Scientist

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

Stash is investing, simplified. With a mission to bring financial education
and literacy to everyone--regardless of income--the Stash team has built an
investing platform where they can "learn by doing" with as little as $5.

www.stashinvest.com

No agencies, please!

Stash Careers - Join the Stash Team Join the passionate team behind Stash.
We're on a mission to empower a new generation of investors, creating
investing access for everyone.

------
MKK
Aurora Solar | [https://www.aurorasolar.com/](https://www.aurorasolar.com/) |
San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Frontend, Graphic, Infrastructure, Backend /
Ruby on Rails

We just raised 20M and are building the software platform that powers the
solar industry. Aurora is a cloud-based SaaS solution for solar installers
that allows them to answer 3 questions:

\- How many panels fit where on the roof of the homeowner

\- How much electricity do they produce

\- How much money can the homeowner save

Frontend: JS, Typescript, WebGL, WebAssembly

Backend: Ruby on Rails, Python, Go, PostgreSQL

If you're interested in working with us, please apply online. Mention you're
from HN, provider your HN handle and let us know why Aurora is of interest and
what you've been working on lately.

------
mrdrmuffin
HealthRhythms | Backend Engineer, Senior Data Scientist | NYC | Full-time

At HealthRhythms [[https://healthrhythms.com](https://healthrhythms.com)] we
are working to make it easy to measure and care for everyone’s mental health.
Our products leverage real-time mobile measurements with data analysis and
modeling to create truly personalized just-in-time interventions. We are
helping people and their clinicians detect and characterize their mental
health from passively available data from their mobile phones.

We are funded by the NIH and we work with researchers, hospital/healthsystems,
as well as pharma companies.

We're looking for independent thinkers who care deeply about the problems
we're solving. Our mission is to redefine not only how we measure and treat
mental illness, but how we optimize wellbeing as a whole.

[Backend] We are looking for a backend engineer to help drive our various
python coding efforts. You'll be working closely with our data science and
mobile engineering teams on our data pipeline, improving our data quality
system, and helping our data scientists put behavioral inferences into
production.

\- [https://www.healthrhythms.com/s/backend-
engineer-2019.pdf](https://www.healthrhythms.com/s/backend-engineer-2019.pdf)

[Data Science] We are looking for a senior level data scientist to help drive
our efforts in data analysis and machine learning. Primary responsibilities
will include analyzing our sensor data to better characterize patients'
behavioral patterns, and developing algorithms for personalized just-in-time
interventions to assist patients whose mental health is deteriorating.

\- [https://www.healthrhythms.com/s/data-
scientist-2019.pdf](https://www.healthrhythms.com/s/data-scientist-2019.pdf)

Email us your resume and tell us a bit about yourself at
jobs@healthrhythms.com

We're looking forward to hearing from you!

------
wowi42
10TEN | Dubai, UAE | Frontend Engineers, Backend Engineers | REMOTE | Full-
time | [https://10ten.ae](https://10ten.ae)

10TEN is a pure tech agency, based in Dubai. We are building our own products
(like [https://barrio.ae](https://barrio.ae)) and helping companies to improve
their tech (top startups, governmental).

Frontend: Typescript, Angular 8, SCSS, Angular Universal

Backend: Typescript, serverless, Python, Django

Infrastructure: AWS Lambda/DynamoDB/S3, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Minio, FreeBSD,
Archlinux, Clever Cloud, Scaleway

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale and are extremely
focus on quality.

If you are interested to learn more about the roles, feel free to contact us
at root+hn@10ten.ae .

~~~
sofia1970
Hello, I am interested on this. You can reach me on skype (sofia_6831) or
email me on sofia@cisinlabs.com . So that we can have a further discussion
about the same. Regards, Sofia

------
mnisjk2
Privacy.com | Product Engineer / Full Stack Engineer | 110 - 160k USD / 0.01 -
0.25% | New York, NY | Full Time | Onsite About Us

At Privacy.com we've reimagined the way consumers and businesses buy online by
creating a one click checkout experience everywhere online - all while
protecting our customers' financial information by making unique and ephemeral
payment card numbers.

We're a small venture-backed company looking to expand our team to keep pace
with our growth. We're nimble, product-focused, and working on a multitude of
interesting technical challenges across payment processing, fraud detection,
scale, and predictive analytics.

Roles

Product Engineer

As a Product Engineer at Privacy.com, you'll work at the intersection of
design and engineering to build effective and delightful experiences. You have
a strong desire to understand the needs of the user and enjoy collaborating
with teams across the company on building and shipping products. You'll be
working primarily with Javascript (AngularJS, React Native) and SASS/CSS on a
variety of platforms including web, mobile and browser extensions.

More Info: [https://angel.co/company/privacy-com/jobs/566489-product-
eng...](https://angel.co/company/privacy-com/jobs/566489-product-engineer)

Full Stack Engineer

As a full stack engineer at Privacy.com, you're just as comfortable working
with Javascript promises as you are with multiprocessing in python. You'll
have the opportunity to work on a variety of projects and languages, ranging
from our browser extensions to our real-time financial transaction processing
engine.

More Info: [https://angel.co/company/privacy-com/jobs/307492-full-
stack-...](https://angel.co/company/privacy-com/jobs/307492-full-stack-
engineer)

Apply through AngeList or shoot us an email to jobs[//at//]privacy.com

------
immad
Mercury | iOS Swift, React+Typescript, Haskell or generalist Software Engineer
| San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Mercury (mercury.co) is building a bank for startups. We are currently 11
people (7 engineers, 1 designer, 3 BD/Ops) and have raised $6m from a tier A
VC (A16Z). We launched 10 weeks ago and have 1k+ happy customers.

This is my 4th company. My previous company, Heyzap, was YC09, was funded by
USV+Qualcomm and was acquired for $45m last year.

Backend: Haskell Frontend: React/Redux/Typescript/iOS/Android Infra: NixOS,
AWS

We like generalist engineers and happy to hire smart people that are willing
to learn.

My email in profile or email jobs AT mercury DOT co.

Learn more: [https://mercury.co/jobs](https://mercury.co/jobs)

------
abhas9
Janitri Innovations | Android developer | ONSITE | Full-time | Bangalore,
India | Janitri.in

Every two minutes, a woman dies from complications related to pregnancy and
childbirth. More than 99% of these deaths occur in developing countries. We
are passionate about social healthcare and are working with a vision to see
the world where no mother and newborn dies during the pregnancy period. We are
working on innovative products to solve the grass root level problems related
to maternal and child health-care.

If you are someone interested in end-to-end mobile application development and
can translate designs and wireframes into high-quality code, please contact
abhas [at] janitri.in - Send your resume with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
magneticinsight
Magnetic Insight | REMOTE considered, On-site preferred | Full-time | Alameda,
CA

We are a fast-growing, revenue-generating, medical imaging startup. We have
developed and are commercializing a new medical imaging technique that holds
great promise for improving patient care. We’re currently a small team-—5
developers-—and we have no shortage of interesting problems to work on.

We’re looking for a Senior Software Engineer with systems programming
experience.

Tech stack: Python, Rust, C/C++ including Qt

Please apply via indeed [https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Magnetic-
Insight,-Inc./jobs/Senio...](https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Magnetic-
Insight,-Inc./jobs/Senior-Software-Engineer-7252c69199580fa9)

------
valsys
Valsys | Front End Engineer | London, UK | Onsite, full time |
[https://valsys.io](https://valsys.io)

Valsys is a machine learning platform built to change the way financial
analysts do valuation. We’ve built an engine from the ground up that allows
you to value public companies in seconds, but also maintains the flexibility
of traditional spreadsheet modelling.

We're currently looking for an engineer to lead our front end development
efforts, though there will be the opportunity to work on aspects of the back
end.

Benefits: flexible working hours, leadership opportunities, choice of
hardware, office on Fleet Street, Nespresso

Client: React (CRA), Redux, Redux-Saga

Backend: Python (Flask), Go, Docker, AWS

Get in touch at careers@valsys.io for more information.

------
Refersion_Alan
Refersion | New York, NY | Sr. Backend Developer | Full-time | Onsite

Refersion is a 100% bootstrapped and highly profitable B2B app development
company based in New York City. Our flagship product is a sales tracking
(SaaS) platform in the e-commerce space, and we provide solutions to a large
and growing client base ranging from established online retailers to smaller
and emerging businesses.

At Refersion, our technical staff believes that software development is a
craft. It's part of our culture. We are a small team which allows for a really
strong collaborative environment and the ability to build amazing apps that
delight the user. A get stuff done attitude. Small, empowered, self-motivated
teams can do big things. Our server stacks run PHP, MySQL, GraphQL,
Serverless, ReactJS, ElastiCache, and more. If you're an intelligent developer
who believes in doing what is best for the product, you'll love our team.

Who We're Looking For

A wonderful and unique opportunity at Refersion exists for a talented Backend
Developer to contribute original and innovative ideas to our ever-evolving
codebase. Working with our dedicated team and using cutting-edge technology,
you will help develop and maintain our flagship SaaS platform, as well as
provide invaluable input for the continuous improvement of our products. If
you love elegant and streamlined code (adhering to the KISS principle),
relentlessly exploring solutions independently, and are passionate about
refining and expanding your craft, we want to meet with you.

Website: [https://www.refersion.com](https://www.refersion.com)

JOB DESCRIPTION & TO APPLY:

We are a smart and curious bunch with a passion for technology and helping
clients. Interested in this wonderful opportunity?

Go to:
[https://refersion.workable.com/j/B9B85281EE?viewed=true](https://refersion.workable.com/j/B9B85281EE?viewed=true)

Any questions, email me at alan@refersion.com. Happy to hear about your career
plans!

------
jrnidev
At JRNI (London, United Kingdom) | Full Time | We are looking for a Ruby
Developer who wants to get hands on with the FrontEnd (mainly AngularJS &
React, and don’t worry, we’ll provide the training and support!) but also who
wants to work with some really experienced developer mentors whilst helping
JRNI to scale and grow.

Take a look at the full job spec and apply at:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/bookingbugcom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/bookingbugcom/view/P_AAAAABkAAA7AVma8LR5YWt)

Our site: [https://www.jrni.com](https://www.jrni.com)

------
abronte
Coupa | San Diego | Full-Time | [https://www.coupa.com](https://www.coupa.com)

We are looking for another full time engineer to join our data platform team.
This team manages everything from extracting data to delivering insights. We
also help other teams answer their questions with data. If you are a data
engineer with interests in data science, this would be a great fit for you as
we do a little bit of everything.

Stack: Python, Spark, AWS (EMR, S3, EC2 etc), Git, Jupyter, Parquet, Mysql

You can apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coupa/5cdd0957-37cd-4419-8537-de60b3bd...](https://jobs.lever.co/coupa/5cdd0957-37cd-4419-8537-de60b3bd9f90)

------
ryanar
Kimmel & Associates | $100/hour | Part-Time Remote Contract | Rails/GraphQL

Seeking a rails contractor, 20 hours a week, we have about 800 hours of work.
Please email us at development@kimmel.com

[https://kimmel.com](https://kimmel.com)

------
GetTeachr
Teachr | Enterprise Sales | France, Worldwide | US-ONLY REMOTE or EUROPE-ONLY
REMOTE | Part-time or Full-time Teachr | Distribution Partner | France,
Worldwide | US-ONLY REMOTE or EUROPE-ONLY REMOTE | Part-time or Full-time

Teachr [https://getteachr.com/](https://getteachr.com/) is a next-generation
e-learning platform. It is positioned as an alternative to (and obviously
better than) Litmos LMS [https://getteachr.com/litmos-lms-
alternative](https://getteachr.com/litmos-lms-alternative)

We're currently looking to expand across Europe and the US. And so, looking
for sales related roles.

Contact: info+hn+career AT our domain

------
techscruggs
Step1 | Head of Marketing | Austin TX | [https://getstep1.com/head-of-
marketing/](https://getstep1.com/head-of-marketing/)

Step1 helps Realtor's organize the home buying process while putting their
clients first. There are plenty of tools that organize this process (known as
Transaction Management), but none that put their client first. As we know, the
best products put their users first. We are taking that idea into the Real
Estate industry.

Step1 is currently in a closed beta and we are going to need a lot of help
getting the word out. Lay the foundation of a Marketing Department that you
will build in your vision.

email aaron@getstep1.com to began a conversation.

------
bhchance
Quicket Solutions | Software Engineer | Chicago |
[https://www.quicketsolutions.com](https://www.quicketsolutions.com)

At Quicket, we understand that government needs great technology to best serve
our communities. Quicket’s unified data management and operational
intelligence software improves efficiencies by breaking down data silos,
automates services for residents, and eliminates costs associated with
managing infrastructure. Our software focuses around e-citation, code
enforcement, hearing management, and other platforms used by municipal
governments.

Primarily, we're looking for engineers with 3-5 years experience. Engineers
that have proven they can help a team deliver a product and are looking to
grow their careers to the next stage.

Positions:

\- Backend: We use Python, but are open to strong developers in any language.
This position is for building out REST APIs for mobile/.NET clients to
consume, rules engines, and integrations with 3rd party systems.

\- C#/.NET: WPF/UWP, The Quicket .NET team is seeking an engineer/developer
with a minimum of 3 years of experience working with .NET technologies.
Quicket operates under a SaaS model, and this position will focus on
redesigning our desktop application to better serve as a mobile front end to
our web data platform.

\- Infrastructure Engineer: You will be supporting multiple product teams with
automating deployment, QA, CI/CD tooling, and infrastructure for an AWS based
SaaS company providing solutions for government agencies. You: Think that
automating away your job means you’re doing your job. Feel strongly that if it
can’t be automated, it shouldn’t be done. Cringe at the thought of a customer
finding a problem before you do. Understand that “scale” refers to people as
well as infrastructure. Think of success in terms of failure modes,
mitigation, and resolution. Thrive on solving new problems, learning new tools
and sharing them with others. Take ownership of your solutions, grow them to
meet new challenges and groom them to be useful to others.

Contact: bchance@quicketsolutions.com

------
agryb
KopenTech | Product Designer | Los Angeles | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

KopenTech is a fintech company that creates innovative solutions for the
structured products market. Our mission is to deliver technologies that
simplify structured product investing and generate meaningful improvements to
the daily work lives of our subscribers.

We're product-focused team with deep industry expertise in structured
products, software design and financial technology.

We are looking for an experienced Product Designer to join our team and help
us plan, design and implement meaningful user experience of our products.

Email: careers@kopentech.com [https://kopentech.com/contact-
us](https://kopentech.com/contact-us)

------
jondauch
Mark43 | Various engineering roles | New York, NY | ONSITE
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are police
departments, firefighters and EMTs.

Be a part of an awesome team in a fast-growing startup (featured on multiple
“next startups to break out” lists). Learn more here:
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Back-end: Java ElasticSearch Kafka

Front-end: React Redux JavaScript

Hiring:

[Sr|Mid-level] Back End Engineer [Sr|Mid-level] Front End Engineer [Sr|Mid-
level] Data Engineer [Jr|Mid-level] Deployments/Solutions Engineer

------
BikemapVienna
Bikemap | Fullstack Developer | Vienna, Austria | Full-time | ONSITE |
www.bikemap.net

At Bikemap, we are creating an international platform for cycling maps and
routes with active users worldwide sharing their cycling experiences.

Based in Vienna, we’re currently 18 people and are looking for a Fullstack
Developer who is keen on working in an entrepreneurial environment where you
can inspire a community of more 2 million users to join our team.

More details (including on how to apply): [https://blog.bikemap.net/jobs/job-
ad-fullstack-developer/](https://blog.bikemap.net/jobs/job-ad-fullstack-
developer/)

Contact us at join@bikemap.net in case you want further information.

------
blaesus
Immux | [https://immux.com](https://immux.com) | Systems Software Engineer |
Remote | Full time

Immux is building an immutable database and a computing service that provide
first-class citizen support for functional programming, versioned and
auditable data operations, and automatic maintenance and tuning.

We are looking for engineers to design and build the database and computing
systems.

Seed round from a NASDAQ-listed finance company. Salary + Equity. The whole
team (uh, really the two of us) are remote. Stack: Rust and TypeScript.

Get in touch: shu@immux.com

(For anyone who's interested in the direction we are working towards. It's
perfectly fine if you haven't written Rust or built databases before.)

~~~
ravisutrave
Looks like the ssl certificate used for the product wesite only applies for
www.immux.com. So the people clicking on shared website link
([https://immux.com](https://immux.com) ) are getting
SSL_ERROR_BAD_CERT_DOMAIN error.

~~~
blaesus
Thanks. I hate to say this but I worked on my machine...

~~~
ldesgoui
The certificate is only valid for www.immux.com, immux.com can be directly
accessed and isn't redirected to www.

------
nawitus
Valuemotive | Developer / Data scientist / Designer | Finland | ONSITE | Full-
time

At Valuemotive ([https://www.valuemotive.com/](https://www.valuemotive.com/))
we work with organizations to help them reach better results. By leveraging
the possibilities of technology in the right places, we build data-driven
solutions and culture. Most challenges are tackled by a combination of
technical and people skills – that’s why we nurture both. We do both
consulting and develop our AI in-house products, focusing on NLP.

We are looking for full-stack developers, data scientists and designers.

Contact: contact@valuemotive.com - include "Hacker News" in the subject.

------
fatlama
Fat Llama | Sr. Software Engineer (mobile, React Native) | Full-time | ONSITE
(London, UK) | RELOCATION and VISA sponsorship available | Fat Llama is the
UK's YC-backed peer-to-peer rental market space.

-We need a tech lead mobile engineer with some native (Android or IOS) experience to lead the build for our mobile app (React Native) as we shift to a mobile first strategy! Significant ownership and autonomy.

-Specs: [[https://jobs.lever.co/fatllama/ac52d397-1ed8-4767-8eb1-93483...](https://jobs.lever.co/fatllama/ac52d397-1ed8-4767-8eb1-93483746a54c\]\(https://jobs.lever.co/fatllama/ac52d397-1ed8-4767-8eb1-93483746a54c\))

------
larslevie
Real Geeks | Full Stack Developers | Dallas, TX | $80k to $120k | Onsite

Real Geeks makes tools for real estate professionals and we're looking for
developers to help us craft quality software. We are a small dev team with big
ideas to take the real estate world by storm.

Our tech stack is pretty broad and inclusive: we use Ruby, Python, Go,
Javascript, Postgres, MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, Elasticsearch, and even some
RabbitMQ. We are 100% containerized, deploying into AWS Elastic Beanstalk and
migrating to Kubernetes.

Real Geeks offers great benefits: health insurance, a matching 401k, 19 days
paid time off plus holidays, an employee stock purchase program, and a $1200
annual professional development allowance.

Email dev-hires@realgeeks.com

------
AdelaMay
Montoux |[https://www.montoux.com/](https://www.montoux.com/) | Engineering
Roles |New Zealand | Full Time |

Hello from New Zealand. Montoux is a fast-growing InsurTech company
headquartered in Wellington and we’ve been expanding our actuarial software
products on a global scale. We’re using functional programming and AWS
infrastructure for our computationally heavy applications. If NZ sounds
exciting and you’re keen to explore really interesting challenges with a
supportive and high-calibre team, get in
touch![https://www.montoux.com/careers](https://www.montoux.com/careers)

------
jeffroe
NORTHWOODS | (Mid-Senior) Software Developer | Columbus, Ohio | ONSITE

At Northwoods we solve more problems for the Human Services industry than you
can shake a stick at.

We use a few different stacks. We try and pick the right tech to solve our
customers problems. 1) .NET, ASP, WCF, SQL Server 2) Angular, Ruby, Redis,
SQL, Graph database, Elasticsearch 3) iOS (mostly obj-c, but a little bit of
Swift), Cross platform (Xamarin for iOS, Android, and even UWP) 4) AWS,
Cloudformation, Terraform, Ansible, Docker, Elasticsearch

Learn more:
[https://teamnorthwoods.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=73](https://teamnorthwoods.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=73)

------
geminidev
Gemini Legal | Software Engineer | Rocklin, CA | Full Time | Onsite

Gemini provides legal evidence procurement for California attorneys who
represent injured workers and are the fastest growing workers comp copy
service in CA. We are betting heavily on technology to provide efficiency as
we quickly scale while providing best in class product features.

We are a small engineering team looking to rapidly increase our development
efforts. Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails, React, Postgres, GraphQL, and
AWS.

We are currently looking for mid to senior level Ruby and/or React engineers.
If you are interested or have any questions please send us a note with your
resume, github, etc to engineering@geminiduplication.com

------
richardfnelson
MLB (Major League Baseball) | Full-time | ONSITE | New York, NY (NYC)

MLB is currently looking for machine learning engineers who specialize in
Computer Vision. We are currently working on some interesting projects
involving action recognition using video feeds from our broadcast cameras.

Apply here:
[http://www.mlb.com/careers/mlbam/?gh_jid=1206599](http://www.mlb.com/careers/mlbam/?gh_jid=1206599)

MLB is also hiring engineers across a wide range of disciplines. Check out all
of our openings here:
[http://www.mlb.com/careers/mlbam/](http://www.mlb.com/careers/mlbam/)

------
andreiruse
OpenGamma | London | Web Developer | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://opengamma.com/](https://opengamma.com/)

We’re a FinTech startup dedicated to reducing the costs of trading.

Role:

* Angular 8 (TypeScript | RxJS | NgRx | SASS) Web developer

Key facts:

* We're 50 staff, mostly based in our HQ in Old Street, London

* Tech stack: Angular, ngrx/store, Highcharts, Java 8, Kotlin, AWS (everything from Lambda to Cloudfront), Terraform, Github

You can visit
[https://opengamma.com/jobs/?gh_jid=4219403002](https://opengamma.com/jobs/?gh_jid=4219403002)
for more details on this role, or e-mail your CV at radu@opengmama.com if
interested.

No recruiters or agencies, please.

------
AlexMS_Notion
Notion is hiring our first Security Engineer onsite in San Francisco! Want to
build out the security processes for a small start-up with 1M+ users? Reach
out to join-us@makenotion.com if this sounds good to you.

Job details: [https://www.notion.so/notion/Security-Engineer-
Notion-e3ecb4...](https://www.notion.so/notion/Security-Engineer-
Notion-e3ecb4535b8b4391a922242fced54ba9)

Product details: [https://www.notion.so/notion/Work-at-
Notion-e7aeb157238a4603...](https://www.notion.so/notion/Work-at-
Notion-e7aeb157238a4603a2964b28c646f07f#da6e1c2267414997b24ec0ce941885910)

------
Ruphin
Flock. | Software Engineers | Amsterdam and Utrecht, Netherlands | ONSITE |
Full-Time

We are a Boutique Consulting Company with a focus on quality and innovation.
We bring together a community of Engineers with a passion for Software
Development and Technology. It is our mission to bring innovation and the
latest best practices in engineering to our Enterprise partners. Personal
development and growth is important to us, and all employees have 10% time to
work with peers on projects in machine learning, AR/VR, and other new
technology.

We are hiring:

\- Senior Frontend Engineers — Vanilla JavaScript/WebComponents

\- Full-Stack Engineers — Java/Kotlin/React

Reach out to maureen.vander.sluis@flock-se.com for more information

------
systemd
Rocket Lab USA | Full stack | Auckland, New Zealand | On-site | Full time |
Visa sponsorship | Relocation Assistance
[https://www.rocketlabusa.com/](https://www.rocketlabusa.com/)
[https://www.rocketlabusa.com/careers/positions/full-stack-
de...](https://www.rocketlabusa.com/careers/positions/full-stack-developer-
auckland-new-zealand-3359948/)

Help us apply web and cloud technology to the new-space industry. Work on
major features and new applications that are part of mission management,
production, launch operations, vehicle design, and more.

------
chrisvandyke9
Overview (YC W19) | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, Onsite | www.overview.ai

Overview uses computer vision to supervise manufacturing equipment. We put
cameras in factories and use recognition and error spotting algorithms to
allow factories to run more autonomously. Self-driving car for the factory. We
are looking for engineers with a computer vision background to help us expand
our offerings and deliver world class products. Founding team has a lot of
experience in manufacturing.

We are very early and looking for folks excited about helping get something
started in an exciting space. Flexibility and broad, pragmatic thinking are
very important at this stage.

If you are interested, please email chris@overview.ai

------
ab
Login.gov | REMOTE or Washington, DC | Software Engineers, Site Reliability
Engineers, Security Engineers | Full-Time |
[https://login.gov](https://login.gov) Login.gov gives the public simple,
secure access to multiple US government services through one verified account.
We're working to fix online identity for US government services.

The Login.gov team operates like a startup within the government, working in
the open as a distributed, agile team. The core product is open source, hosted
in modern cloud infrastructure, and built for scale. Tens of millions of
people have Login.gov accounts, and we aim to be the preferred entrypoint for
all government digital services. Our users include people accessing benefits,
applying for government jobs, serving in the military, and collecting funds
awarded through grant programs.

Find us on Github: [https://github.com/18F/identity-
idp](https://github.com/18F/identity-idp)

The Login.gov project began as a collaboration between 18F and the U.S.
Digital Service (USDS). Today it's part of the Technology Transformation
Services (TTS). You'll join other software engineers delivering better public
services through modern technology.

* Ruby Software Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/application-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/application-engineer/)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/devops-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/devops-engineer/)

* Security Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/security-ops-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/security-ops-engineer/)

The above postings open on a revolving basis. If they're not open, just email
us at jobs@login.gov or joinTTS@gsa.gov, where we can answer questions and
accept your application.

Feel free to reply on thread with any questions.

------
tjohnell
Handy | New York, NY | Software Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time

Handy is changing the way the world buys services by connecting customers with
vetted, independent, local service professionals in a fast, convenient and
reliable way - at the tap of a button. Started in 2012 by Oisin Hanrahan &
Umang Dua, Handy has scaled to offer cleaning, installation, and assembly
services across the entire US and has processed over 3 million transactions.
As of 2019, Handy is an independently operated subsidiary of ANGI Homeservices
(Nasdaq: ANGI), the world's largest home services marketplace including brands
like HomeAdvisor and Angie's List. This milestone gives us more leverage to
bring the Handy experience to millions of more customers.

Handy is also the assembly and installation partner for major retailers
including Wayfair, Walmart, eBay, Crate & Barrel, and Costco (see more detail
at [https://handy.com/retail](https://handy.com/retail)). Each partner
represents an opportunity to introduce Handy to more customers, and drive
growth for the company.

We're offering:

\- Competitive salary plus equity

\- Full medical, dental, vision package to fit your needs

\- Monthly Handy credits (Free weekly cleanings!)

\- Unlimited vacation policy; work hard and take time when you need it

\- A fun office in the heart of Manhattan, always stocked with coffee, snacks
and drinks; catered lunch and dinner, foosball, office events and team outings

\- Ground floor opportunity with a team building something great

\- The rare opportunity to work with sharp, motivated teammates solving some
of the most unique challenges and changing an industry

We're looking for talented engineers who love to work collaboratively and
solve challenging problems.

Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2Jq2OEC](https://bit.ly/2Jq2OEC)

Senior Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2Xz6zve](https://bit.ly/2Xz6zve)

------
fenguin
Poynt | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://poynt.com](https://poynt.com)

We build smart payments hardware and software to enable a global open commerce
platform. We're trying to bring the same kind of superpowers to merchants that
the iPhone did to consumers. We've raised over $130M (including $100M from
Alipay) and are growing fast after launching all over the world
([https://poynt.com/press/](https://poynt.com/press/)).

We're hiring all kinds of people, with special interest in Android, Node.js,
server and data engineers.

Drop me a line at c@poynt.com – let's chat!

------
schuon
Alasco | Munich, Germany | Frontend (React.js) Engineer | On-Site|
www.alasco.de

We are a Munich-based StartUp that helps construction companies complete
projects on time and budget. We digitalize the processes in construction
planning and execution by offering a cloud based workflow platform. Starting
from Germany, we want to take on the world.

We're looking for Frontend Devs. More at
[https://alasco.breezy.hr/](https://alasco.breezy.hr/) Our stack:
django/python + react/bootstrap on AWS. Our company language is English.

We're 24 people right now, wanna be the 25th? Reach out to
schuon@cs.stanford.edu (Founder) or jobs@alasco.de

------
pa7
Splunk | Data Visualization Engineer (Frontend)| San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
Full-time | Benefits + Equity [0]

My team at Splunk is currently looking for a Data Visualization Engineer to
help build tools and visualizations to analyze and extract insights from data
utilizing state of the art frontend technologies.

Sounds interesting? Read more: [https://bit.ly/data-viz-eng-at-
splunk](https://bit.ly/data-viz-eng-at-splunk)

Feel free to ping me at pwied at company name .com (add HN to the subject) if
you have any questions

[0] [https://bit.ly/benefits-and-perks-at-splunk](https://bit.ly/benefits-and-
perks-at-splunk)

------
garrettdobbs
NoiseAware | Dallas, TX | Technical Lead | Full-time | Onsite preferred

NoiseAware is a well-capitalized, high-growth IoT startup in Dallas that
provides the world’s first privacy-safe noise monitoring service for Airbnb
and vacation rental managers. We are a hardworking, talented, and fun group of
highly driven individuals solving the largest livability issue in many cities
across the world. We have customers in more than 40 states and 10 countries
and we are growing fast.

We are looking for talented software engineers to help us build meaningful
product enhancements!
([https://noiseaware.io/careers](https://noiseaware.io/careers))

------
kostar
Oracle | Senior Software Engineer | Oakland, CA / Santa Clara, CA | ONSITE

The Oracle Cloud Infrastructure, Registry team is looking for a senior
software engineer to work on the Registry service. The Registry service is
built on top of Scala/Play/Akka stack. If you have wondered what it's like to
do Functional Programming for your day job or what it would be like to work on
a real Event-Sourced, Clustered, Distributed system in production this would
be a great opportunity to find out. Members of our team work on distributed
systems in a cloud environment and have ownership of our service from top
(Load Balancers) to bottom (Databases).

Email justin.ko@oracle.com

------
petersand
Modular Science | Hardware Generalist | Onsite | San Francisco, CA

Modular Science (YC S17) is building robots for outdoor vegetable farming.
We're automating the entire growing cycle: planting, watering, weeding, and
harvesting. Our goal is to make it easier to do sustainable farming. Our daily
work involves Python, Arduinos, RTK GPS, stepper motors, water valves, and
muddy fields.

We're looking for someone with mechanical and electrical experience to join
the founding team as the first full-time employee. Compensation will include
meaningful equity. If you're interested in helping us improve farming, please
send a short note and a resume to jobs@modularscience.com.

------
KingAndCaroline
Perpay | Full-time | Multiple Roles | ONSITE | Philadelphia, PA |
[https://perpay.com](https://perpay.com)

Perpay is a marketplace that offers a superior payment option to people who
don't have access to traditional credit. The team is fun, smart, engaged, and
our customers love our product. We're rapidly growing, so now's a great time
to get in on the ground floor!

Looking for front-end/data/full-stack engineers and Director of Marketing.

To check out job descriptions and apply:
[https://technical.ly/company/perpay/](https://technical.ly/company/perpay/)

------
sunaden
Deepnote | Full Stack Developer | Prague | Onsite | Full Time or Internship

[https://www.deepnote.com/](https://www.deepnote.com/)

At Deepnote, we are building a new kind of data science notebook to make teams
radically more productive. While staying compatible with Jupyter, we add real-
time collaboration, versioning, easy deployments and other features so our
users can spend less time working on infrastructure/operations and more time
on their research.

Here’s a list of our open positions:

* Full Stack Developer (TypeScript, React, Node) | Full Time or Internship | Prague

* Infrastructure Engineer (TypeScript, Python, Kubernetes) | Full Time or Internship | Prague

Apply at work@deepnote.com

~~~
ritz_labringue
Not looking for a job, but the product looks awesome!

~~~
sunaden
Thank you!

------
dtft
Postscript.io (YC W19)| REMOTE (PT-ET Timezones)| Full-time Engineers

Postscript is a fully remote team of 10 looking for help in solving complex
problems with real-time streaming data (1000's of events per second). We help
ecommerce companies stay in touch with their customers (customer service,
order management, notifications via mobile messaging)

We're scrappy hackers searching for similarly hungry individuals -- growing
revenue 20% every month. We love LEARNING & BUILDING and we want every one of
our engineers to leave us ready to start their own company.

Tech stack: Serverless Python / Flask - React - AWS - CHOOSE YOUR TOOL

Email adam at postscript dot io <\- That's me, let's chat

------
sniku
Load Impact | Go Engineer / k6 OSS maintainer | REMOTE in Europe +/\- 3h from
Sweden

You will be one of three lead developers and maintainers of k6, a modern open
source tool for performance testing, written in Go (golang). k6 was released
publicly in early 2017 and has already received over 5,000 stars on Github and
has an active community of users and contributors.

You will have a lot of influence on the project road map and will work with a
high degree of autonomy, building and maintaining the tool.

Your responsibilities will be to both write code, extending the functionality
of k6, and to maintain the code base, interface with the user community (i.e.
review patches :) and potentially evangelize the tool. Your main, long-term
goal will be to create the best possible tool and to get as many people as
possible to use it.

Due to our small teams and fast development pace, you will have a substantial
and immediate impact on how the end product is architected, developed, and how
the engineering team operates. Most importantly, you will work with competent
colleagues and will be able to expand your knowledge and skills in different
directions.

Skills required:

We are looking for a person combining very strong programming skills with
experience in contributing to open-source projects.

Applicants must:

\- Have a strong programming background and experience developing applications
in Go \- Good technical communication skills \- Understand internet protocols
well, primarily IP, TCP, HTTP but also preferably HTTP/2, SPDY, WebSockets,
QUIC, gRPC \- Be familiar with modern development processes and practices.
Preferably having recent experience developing large scale applications

Load Impact is a remote-first company. If you are located in Stockholm, you
can work from the office, otherwise, you can work 100% remotely.

Apply here: [https://loadimpacte4.applytojob.com/apply/utlvKOlILJ/Go-
Deve...](https://loadimpacte4.applytojob.com/apply/utlvKOlILJ/Go-
Developer-K6-OSS-Maintainer) or send me an email pawel@loadimpact.com

------
benlower
Tableau | Seattle, WA | Sr. Product Manager

Looking for a great PM to take the reins of the Tableau Extension Gallery and
grow it. Lots to figure out like what new product types should we add and if
we should facilitate commerce. Gallery delivers a lot of customer value
already and this is and opportunity to amp that up as well as help grow and
enable our partner ecosystem.

More details and apply at
[https://tableau.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/External/job/Seattle-W...](https://tableau.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/External/job/Seattle-
WA/Senior-Product-Manager--Developer-Platform_D85081)

------
mr-straw
Lifekeys | Junior front-end developer, full stack developer| Bergen, Norway |
Onsite | [https://www.lifekeys.no/](https://www.lifekeys.no/)

Lifekeys is an online psychology platform we provide video consultations with
clinical psychologists. Lifekeys aims to be the leading provider of online
mental health solutions in the Nordic countries by 2020.

We are in the process of upgrading our tech stack for improved scalability and
modularity: \- Container based architecture \- API services in Golang \- React

We provide help with finding accommodation if you are not already living in
the beautiful city of Bergen

For more information, email me at pierre@lifekeys.no

------
mikepalmer
ZipCam [https://www.zip.cam](https://www.zip.cam) | Full-time | Part-time |
Onsite | Remote | Palo Alto, CA

ZipCam is making intelligent, connected dashcams for driving safety. In the
U.S., more than 37,000 lives per year are lost in automobile accidents.
Worldwide, an unbelievable 1.25 million people die from car crashes annually.
We don't need full self-driving technology to save these lives: we can add
computer vision and machine learning technology to existing cars to help
people drive more safely, today, in the car they already own.

ZipCam is looking for machine learning engineers with experience in
classification and object recognition in (driving) video clips. Multiple
positions available.

* Summer internship. Onsite (Palo Alto) or Remote OK. Neural network analysis of driving video clips: lane-keeping, accident "near miss" detection, sign reading, stop light classification, stop line detection, other driving tasks. Also with a driver-facing camera: classification of various kinds of distraction (cell phone use, etc). Grad student or college junior/senior with with excellent course background in machine learning and computer science. Possibility to co-author an academic paper. Possible long term employment. $5k/month for a very experienced candidate.

* Midlevel or Senior Machine Learning Engineer. Full-time. Onsite (Palo Alto) or Remote OK. Major equity & good salary for the right candidate; let's talk. We are seed stage and well funded by angels. You should be have experience running accelerated ML models on video data in the cloud; otherwise we are still stack-agnostic at this point. Experience with internet-of-things (connected cameras) is a plus. Low-power (embedded) computer vision experience is a plus. Management experience is a plus; we will be hiring. Drop us a line to learn more about the product roadmap, it's exciting. This is a big moment in history for this kind of real-world machine learning.

Please send your resume + linkedin & github URLs to jobs@zip.cam. In your
email please include any relevant publications. Describe some large datasets
you have worked with. Looking forward to speaking with you.

------
matt_oriordan
Ably realtime | Site Reliability Engineer | Full Time | London, UK | On-site /
Remote | [https://www.ably.io](https://www.ably.io)

If you'd like to work somewhere where you're solving complex internet-scale
problems for a distributed serverless messaging system, then do consider join
us.

We are currently looking to grow our engineering team with the a Site
Reliability Engineer ([https://jobs.ably.io/o/site-reliability-
engineer](https://jobs.ably.io/o/site-reliability-engineer)) in our London
office or remote (commutable to our office when necessary).

------
riteshr
Encircle Labs | REMOTE (we're in SF) | Part time or full time

Encircle Labs is a stealth company focused on bringing peace of mind to
homeowner renovation ($300B underserved market). Join us while we build a new
product from scratch.

Stack: React/Redux + TypeScript frontend, Python (Django) + Postgres backend.
We are hiring both frontend and full-stack developers who have at least three
years of experience.

You'll be working with seasoned FinTech and AI execs from organizations
including Google, Y Combinator, Wells Fargo, and Prosper. Four week contract
to start, follow-on opportunity highly likely with potential for full time
conversion.

Email ritesh at encirclelabs.com for more information.

------
Signalrecruit
Signal | San Francisco or Remote (US only) | Full-Time, Remote-OK |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a6b553)

\- Desktop Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783f3f90)

\- Android Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba3672267)

\- iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee730d0)

-Distributed Systems (Rust) Developer: [https://jobs.lever.co/signal/7aa1ff1f-bd43-4359-82c7-8703d8b...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/7aa1ff1f-bd43-4359-82c7-8703d8b842d9)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Service team: Java, AWS, devops.
Distributed Systems: Rust

Please email us your resume to: Workwithus@signal.org

------
qardio-stars
Qardio | Android/iOS/Senior Java/Front-end Software Engineers |
Amsterdam/London/San Francisco | Full-Time |
[https://www.getqardio.com](https://www.getqardio.com)

Qardio makes health monitoring smarter. Come to build the future of
healthcare:

* Android

* iOS (Swift)

* Java

* Web front-end

* Build products for a user base of millions of users

* Complex and exciting technical challenges, machine learning, big data, and building refined user interfaces to delight our users

* See your product featured on TV and magazines around the world and by third-parties (Apple!) press releases

> Get in touch

> Apply at [https://careers.getqardio.com](https://careers.getqardio.com)

> Or email us at stars (at) getqardio.com

------
patrickm1
ProxyCrawl startup 100% remote | Ruby, Node, Sales, Marketing | 100% remote |
Competitive salaries depending on role and experience (ranging $60k - $150k)

At ProxyCrawl we care about data, all our team loves the freedom that the
internet gives to access anything at any time and that's what we want to share
and provide to the world.

Internet should be open and accessible for everyone.

Current job positions:

\- Remote senior engineer (node and ruby)

\- Remote engineer PHP

\- Remote marketing specialist/product marketer

\- Remote customer acquisition specialist

Check full list plus contact here: [https://proxycrawl.com/about-
us#jobs](https://proxycrawl.com/about-us#jobs)

All our team is remote and from different countries and timezones.

------
skmcneill13
Paperspace (YCW15)| Brooklyn, NY | Full-Time | ONSITE or REMOTE Paperspace is
a high-performance cloud computing and ML development platform for building,
training, and deploying machine learning models. Tens of thousands of
individuals, startups and enterprises use Paperspace to iterate faster and
collaborate on intelligent, real-time prediction engines.

We're hiring for a few roles, and we'd love to connect if you're interested!

• Developer Evangelist (AI & Machine Learning)

• C++/QT Engineer

• DevOps Engineer

• Frontend Engineer

• Senior Frontend Engineer

• Fullstack Engineer

Want to learn more? View all job descriptions at
[https://jobs.lever.co/paperspace](https://jobs.lever.co/paperspace)

------
i10s
Bluekiri.com | DataOps Engineer | Montevideo (Uruguay) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1344232264/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1344232264/)

More than 2T of data gets generated and processed everyday at Bluekiri.com,
and we’re excited to use all this data to build intuitive products for the
travel industry. So we’re now looking for data savvy professionals to develop
our data science team. If you want to experience the rapid iteration and
accelerated learning of a tech startup, while having the stability of an
established company, then keep reading

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, NYC, Paris) and REMOTE | Full-
time

Datadog is a monitoring, tracing, and logs system for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast!

We write Go, Python, Java, and React, run on AWS, and are moving to k8s.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-engineering/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
engineering/)

------
techaprl
APRL (Pronounced Apparel)| Digital Marketing + Community Engagement &
Engineering/Technology Intern | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE or Remote

We are a cutting edge, fast growing men’s fashion-tech startup based in Los
Angeles. We are the world’s first mobile app to offer millennial men unique
quality fashion sustainably, affordably + conveniently. We do this by
connecting a peer to peer network of fashion seeking dudes to like minded
fashion owners so that they can rent + buy fashion. (Think of it like the
StyleLend or Airbnb of rad men's fashion).

Website: [[https://aprl.la](https://aprl.la)]

Reach directly to tech@aprl.la

------
keepingscore
Upside Travel | Full Stack Engineers | Washington, DC | ONSITE
[https://upside.com/company/careers](https://upside.com/company/careers)

We are an ambitious, well-funded startup with plans to change a $1 trillion-
dollar global industry. This is no ordinary startup. We have a proven
management team that has done it before, done it before together, and done it
before in the travel industry. The company is overflowing with fiercely
intelligent people who have tons of energy and an upbeat view of the future.

Frontend: react, redux, nextjs

Backend: Microservices running in kubernetes. Nodejs python golang

Persistence: Mysql Aws Aurora

------
kmdupree
UniKey | Android Dev | Onsite @ Orlando, FL

UniKey is replacing the keychain with the smart phone. We want people to be
able to get into their homes, their car, and their office with a phone instead
of a key/fob/card.

We do this by partnering with existing lock/reader/car manufacturers to create
smart lock products that work via BLE. Some of our partners include Kwikset,
Andersen Doors and Windows, and Honeywell.

Checkout our culture here: [http://bit.ly/31XMNgi](http://bit.ly/31XMNgi)
Apply here: [http://bit.ly/2JhRWaC](http://bit.ly/2JhRWaC)

------
martavlopata
Thinknum | Data Engineers | Full-Time | Onsite | Visa Sponsorship | New York

Thinknum, alternative web data platform is hiring data engineers to join the
team in our NYC office.

We just closed a $11.6M round: [https://www.businessinsider.com/web-scraping-
startup-raises-...](https://www.businessinsider.com/web-scraping-startup-
raises-money-from-ex-ceo-visa-2019-3)

Requirements:

* Passionate about web scraping and data ingestion

* Expertise in Python

* Experience with Selenium, BeautifulSoup

* Experience with HTML, Javascript, CSS

* Understanding of the DOM, ORMs

Interested? Apply here: [http://smrtr.io/373Br](http://smrtr.io/373Br) or drop
us a line: careers@thinknum.com

------
arbesfeld
LogRocket | Cambridge, MA | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://logrocket.com](https://logrocket.com)

LogRocket is a logging service that helps developers fix problems in their
JavaScript apps by letting them replay bugs. Our product is used by hundreds
of companies like UserTesting, Carfax, and NBC to eliminate the guesswork for
developers as they fix bugs. We are a few engineers today and looking to
double our team in the next few months. If you are interested in joining at
the ground-floor of a venture-funded, fast-growing company, feel free to reach
out to matt at logrocket dot com.

------
Valkyrie01
Valkyrie Trading | Chicago, IL | Full-time | Sr. Software Engineer - Front-end
(C#/Windows) or Back-end (C++/Linux) | On-site

We are a proprietary trading firm made up of a team of 35 and growing! Our
work environment provides new challenges while allowing the freedom to work
without bureaucracy on a team that prioritizes respect, imagination, and
precision.

We offer: -Relocation Assistance -Competitive Benefits -A Competitive
Compensation Package -A Generous Vacation Package and Much More!

If you would be interested in learning more, please contact me directly at
jessica.alger@valkyrietrading.com.

You can also visit our website to learn more about us at
www.valkyrietrading.com.

------
jason_wang
TrueVault (YC W14) | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.truevault.com](https://www.truevault.com)

Hiring: Product Manager

Our mission at TrueVault is to help companies protect and manage personal data
they've collected. We believe that if we make it easy for companies to protect
personal data, they'll actually do it and we are all better for it :)

We recently started working on a brand new product and we are looking for a
product manager to lead it.

If you believe protecting personal data is important and that you are excited
to work on a small and nimble product team, sent us an email:
careers+pm@truevault.com

------
sabalaba
Lambda | Software Engineer - GPU Cloud | San Francisco, CA (Dogpatch) | Onsite
| Full Time | [https://lambdalabs.com](https://lambdalabs.com)

We're looking for a system software engineer who wants to build a deep
learning GPU cloud management system. You will:

* Architect and author GPU cloud management software

* Build reliable, scalable, highly available systems

Required Experience:

* Bachelor's degree in technical field (CS, Physics, EE, Math, Staistics, etc.)

* Extremely comfortable in a *NIX shell

===

We're located in San Francisco 5 minutes away from the 22nd street Caltrain.

Apply to: [https://lambdalabs.com/careers](https://lambdalabs.com/careers)

~~~
sabalaba
Lambda | Linux Technical Support Specialist | San Francisco, CA (Dogpatch) |
Onsite | Full Time | [https://lambdalabs.com](https://lambdalabs.com)

We're looking for a linux technical support specialist who wants to help
provide our customers with world class UNIX/Linux support for their GPU
servers, workstations, laptops, and cloud instances.

* Be first point of contact for all incoming technical support questions (phone, email, chat, and forum)

* Troubleshoot software and hardware issues for customers

* Document solutions to common problems

Required Experience:

* Linux background, hobbyist or professional

* Shell and Python scripting proficiency

* Excellent written and oral communication skills

===

We're located in San Francisco 5 minutes away from the 22nd street Caltrain.

Apply to: [https://lambdalabs.com/careers](https://lambdalabs.com/careers)

------
bkryslakUP42
UP42|Senior/Lead Backend Engineer|Berlin, Germany| Full
Time|ONSITE|VISA|[https://up42.com](https://up42.com)

We were born from the idea to democratize access to geospatial data. Our
developer platform opens up access to a variety of first-class geospatial data
and processing power for the very first time. Here, you can pick and choose
from a selection of off-the-shelf data and processing blocks. This is UP42.
The fastest way to build, run and scale geospatial products.

We are looking for a Senior/Lead Backend Engineer (m/f/x) to join our team in
Berlin. About you: * Several years of experience in software design and
development, preferably in a web-service environment/ excellent knowledge in
designing and building public API solutions * Delivery of platform
architecture (microservices / software, architecture and API design) * Proven
track record delivering high availability architectures including load
balancing, fault-tolerance, and cloud computing (infrastructure as code,
configuration management systems) * Experience designing, deploying and
maintaining cloud-based environments (Google Cloud Platform) * Experience
working in an agile environment * Knowledge of Spring ecosystem (strongly
preferred) * Experience in the geospatial industry is a plus * Fluency in
English is a must, German is a plus

About us: * The chance to shape the state of the art geospatial processing
platform and create a completely new planetary perspective * Nice office with
everything you need to enjoy your work in the heart of Kreuzberg * Inspiring
international team, fun and productive environment Competitive salary package
and other great benefits * Regular team events, team updates and get-to-
gathers * Development budget: we help you grow and you grow UP42! *
Challenges, space for creativity and taking ownership

Apply here: [https://up42gmbh.recruitee.com/o/senior-backend-engineer-
mfx](https://up42gmbh.recruitee.com/o/senior-backend-engineer-mfx)
[https://up42gmbh.recruitee.com/o/lead-backend-engineer-
mfx](https://up42gmbh.recruitee.com/o/lead-backend-engineer-mfx)

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| Software Engineer - Full Stack | New York, NY (NYC)
| ONSITE | [https://www.narmi.com](https://www.narmi.com)

Narmi is helping reinvent banking in the United States. We create a more
accessible and useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking,
mobile banking, account opening and open banking APIs for the 10,000 credit
unions and community banks in the United States. You'll be working on
production software that has a real impact on the average American's life
everyday. Our software helps them save money on their bills, understand their
financial story, protect their families and move money.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of an $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world.

Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for one of our current openings,
we'd still love to talk. We are always looking for well-rounded engineers to
join our team in NYC. Having expertise in python (django and django-rest-
framework), vue.js, react native, ansbile, terraform, visual design/UI/UX,
and/or security are all pluses!

Software Engineer - Full Stack:
[https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/557460-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/557460-software-engineer)

The interview process entails an intro call to get to know each other, a
remote pair coding session, and an in-person half-day.

Some keywords: * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior Full-stack Engineer,
Senior Full Stack Developer, Senior Full-stack Developer * Senior Front End
Engineer, Senior Front-end Engineer, Senior Front End Developer, Senior
Software Engineer, Senior Product Engineer, Software Engineer * Banking,
finance, online banking, mobile banking, open banking APIs, * New York City,
New York, NY, NYC, Manhattan

You can learn more on our website and apply via email: jobs @ our domain. Make
sure to mention you found us on Hacker News. You can also apply via
AngelList[1] Also please feel free to reach out directly to me chris @ our
domain.

------
asidiali
Restful Data | Web Engineers | Full-time | $60k - $100k | San Diego, CA or
Remote (US only) | [https://restfuldata.com](https://restfuldata.com)

Restful is a bootstrapped, 2-person startup working on a platform to help
developers build and maintain API services faster and easier than ever. We
also currently work on a few consulting projects for different clients to help
pay the bills as the company grows.

We are looking for passionate, self-motivated, friendly people to join our
small team, who care about building awesome things on the web and a great
work/life balance. Our stack is currently built on Node.js with plans to
migrate to Go sometime in the near future.

Specifically we would like to hire for the following roles (with preferred
experience, not required):

\--

\- Front-end Engineer/CSS Wizard (Vue.js, Pug, Stylus)

\- Full-stack Engineer (Node.js, Go, C#/.NET, SQL, GraphQL)

\--

We offer health, dental and vision, as well as unlimited PTO and a very
flexible remote working policy (tl;dr do you). Our HQ is in sunny San Diego,
with the other half of the company in Seattle.

If we sound like a good fit for you, drop us a line and let's get in touch!
Thanks for your time.

jobs@restfuldata.com

------
citizenteam
Citizen | Manhattan, New York | Overnight Communications Analyst | Onsite

Citizen is hiring collaborative and mission-driven problem solvers to join our
growing safety operations team as communications analysts. This talented team
of creative and analytical writers collects, processes, and translates crime
and emergency signals for the Citizen platform.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/eeb43a6e-80e8-4d28-b4c6-dbc4e6...](https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/eeb43a6e-80e8-4d28-b4c6-dbc4e6f4febc?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

------
cwegrzyn
BlueLabs Analytics, Inc | Software Engineers | Washington, DC | ONSITE |
[https://www.bluelabs.com/careers/](https://www.bluelabs.com/careers/)

BlueLabs helps organizations personalize their engagements with individuals,
optimize communications, and achieve their strategic goals through data
science. Our team of more than 50 data scientists, engineers, and strategists
come from diverse backgrounds but share a passion for using data to solve the
world’s greatest social and analytical challenges. Our clients range from
political campaigns and advocacy organizations, to government agencies, to
startups and fortune 500 companies in a range of industries. Through our work,
we’ve directly and measurably improved the health and financial security of
millions of Americans.

BlueLabs is hiring software engineers who want to work collaboratively, learn
new things, and take projects from conception to production. We have openings
on two teams:

* Our Ripple ([https://bluelabs.com/ripple/](https://bluelabs.com/ripple/)) team is building a platform to identify, engage, and measure the influencers who matter most to an organization's cause or brand. The product combines a sophisticated data pipeline to match, integrate, and analyze hundreds of data sources with a UI that allows users to explore and take action on the network of relationships they discover.

* Our consulting team helps us support our clients-- which include government agencies, political campaigns, advocacy organizations, and companies-- by developing the data science platform we deploy internally and for our clients and using it to build data pipelines and support our data scientists.

We're excited to work with any engineer who is curious and committed,
regardless of specific experience. Our stack relies heavily on Python,
Kubernetes, Airflow, Spark, React+Javascript, Terraform, and AWS, and
applicants with several years experience using one or more of those in a
production environment will stand out.

Apply at
[https://www.bluelabs.com/careers/](https://www.bluelabs.com/careers/)

------
ngokli
Cignition | Software Engineers: Full-Stack/Generalist; Machine Learning; Game
Dev | San Mateo, CA, USA | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

Cignition is a small, growing, highly-collaborative education tech startup. We
are looking for experienced software engineers for full-time positions, on-
site in San Mateo. Compensation, stock options, and benefits are very
competitive. We are not able to sponsor visas at this time.

Full-Stack/Generalist position: You should have enough real-world experience
to demonstrate that you have good software fundamentals, you can pick up
whatever is needed, and you can work independently and take ownership in our
small team of engineers. You would work on back-end and front-end development,
data analysis, AWS dev ops, and overall system architecture. We currently use
Python/Flask/MongoDB on AWS, though you would get to decide future directions.
Prior experience with any of these technologies is a plus, but we trust that
you can learn anything you don't already know. You would also participate in
defining the vision for our offerings.

This is to replace me as I head back to grad school. Our other engineer is
primarily focused on game development, though he is super-sharp and shares the
load for non-game work as well.

We are also looking for a second game dev, as well as a machine learning
expert. The lines between these roles could blur if we find the right people.

Cignition is passionate about blending the arts and sciences of gameplay,
teaching, and neuroscience to create immersive learning experiences for
children. Our game, FogStone Isle, is loved by teachers, parents, and
children. We're also launching an online micro-tutoring service which
dovetails with our game (currently in trials in low-income schools). We
believe in the importance of measuring the efficacy of our offerings, with a
focus on improving students' conceptual understanding. This is a great
opportunity to get in on the ground floor of a growing team that is developing
a truly original series of games and interactive experiences.

Contact: jobs+hn@cignition.com [https://cignition.com](https://cignition.com)

Please ask if you have any questions!

~~~
adisahay
How to apply? Just send an email to the contact mentioned? I could not find
any careers page on the website.

~~~
ngokli
Sorry for the delay. Yes, please send an email to jobs+hn@cignition.com

Include a resume and whatever other information you want to give us!

------
kruppel
Middesk | YC W19 | Founding Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Middesk helps customers understand the background of businesses. We have
openings for product and data/infrastructure engineers. We’re looking for
people with strong background or interest in building successful products or
systems.

The following roles are currently available:

* Software Engineer - Product

* Software Engineer - Data/Infrastructure

The team is small and each role will present the opportunity to provide
tremendous impact across the product and business.

Interested? Apply at
[https://angel.co/middesk/jobs](https://angel.co/middesk/jobs).

------
flevours
Remote | Europe | Full time | iOS/objective-C |

Paytouch ([https://www.paytouch.com](https://www.paytouch.com)) is looking to
add a new member to the mobile team to scale the operations on its customer-
facing POS app.

If you wish to join a tightly-knit group of people that enjoy learning new
things everyday, if you want to join a small team where you can make a
difference, if you want to work in a company with people from SF, NY,
Vancouver, Rome, Kiev, Warsaw, you should consider writing us an email with CV
and relevant social links!

Email: francesco@paytouch.com (that's me, I'm the CTO)

------
jakozaur
Sumo Logic | Backend Engineer | Warsaw, Poland | Onsite, Visa

We do grep and top on steroids in the cloud. Huge scale, exciting tech (AWS,
Scala, distributed systems)...

[https://www.sumologic.com](https://www.sumologic.com)

Frontend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1080682](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1080682)

Backend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1252374](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1252374)

------
brendanmcd
Kite | Generalist Software Engineer + Lead Product Designer + Engineering
Manager + Head of Marketing | Onsite - Downtown San Francisco

Help us build the future of programming at well-funded startup Kite (kite.com)
-- we’re using machine learning to eliminate the repetitive parts of writing
code. We recently launched new features:
[https://tcrn.ch/2G8eniG](https://tcrn.ch/2G8eniG).

Our stack: GO + Python + React

Open positions for generalist software engineers, a product designer,
engineering manager, and head of marketing. Apply here: jobs.lever.co/kite, or
send me a note at brendan@kite.com.

\-- Brendan

------
rahverma
Smokescreen | Software Engineer | Mumbai, India | ONSITE, REMOTE |
www.smokescreen.io

Experienced front-end/back-end engineer, adept with ReactJS, Node JS, Python
or C#, to work on a cutting-edge enterprise cybersecurity solution.

Our product has a very rich and interactive frontend that has involved solving
some complex and unique challenges, both on backend and frontend, and there
are new challenges yet to solve.

Experience with TypeScript or any statically typed language is a plus.
Experience with TDD is a plus. HTML/CSS and design skills are a plus.

Work with a rockstar team in a company with a 'by hackers, for hackers'
engineering culture.

------
majc2
MarktoMarket | Edinburgh, UK | Front-end, Back-end and ML engieneers | Full-
time | ONSITE

MarktoMarket is a Data as a Service company based in Edinburgh. Our product
helps knowledge workers make acquisition and investment decisions. We're
growing at a phenomenal rate and we’re looking to build out the team to help
us grow the business even further. We’re located at CodeBase in the centre of
Edinburgh with a great castle view, offering a competitive salary and options.

We use: Python, Flask, React, Redux, ElasticSearch, TensorFlow, Spacy, AWS

Open positions: Front-end Engineer, Back-end engineer, ML Engineer

email: martin at marktomarket dot io (that’s me)

------
saltybot
SteelSeries | Frontend and Backend Engineers | Chicago | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://steelseries.com](https://steelseries.com)

SteelSeries is a leading manufacturer of gaming peripherals and accessories,
including headsets, keyboards, mice, controllers, and mousepads.

We're looking for frontend engineers (HTML, CSS, JavaScript) and backend
engineers (Go, C/C++) to enhance our SteelSeries Engine software, a cross-
platform application to handle all your gaming settings.

If you're a passionate gamer and these positions sound interesting, please
email me at tom@steelseries.com.

~~~
zerr
Is an unlimited supply of your hardware included in benefits? :) Pity that
it's 0nsite only though...

------
awill
Amazon Web Services - Lambda | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Come and join AWS Lambda’s backend data plane team:

\- Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/801776](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/801776)

\- Senior Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/695469](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/695469)

You can also email me your resume - wantony {AT} amazon.com. Please add 'HN'
to the subject.

(\\*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or recent college
grads.

------
abmann
Monument-Software | Software Engineer C++/Qt | Dortmund, Germany | ONSITE |
Full-Time

We develop mobile and embedded software for customers in the field of home-
automation. We use C/C++, Qt and native iOS/Android technologies.

We are looking for a software developer with C++ background, ideally with Qt
experience.

[https://monument-software.de](https://monument-software.de)

[https://monument-software.de/jobs/Ausschreibung_Monument-
Sof...](https://monument-software.de/jobs/Ausschreibung_Monument-
Softwareentwickler_Qt.pdf)

------
summitto
C++ Developer @ Summitto Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite

We are building the largest invoice registration network of the world. The
purpose? Helping EU tax authorities to eliminate 50 billion EUR in annual
invoicing fraud. If you’re excited to build and design open-source software
which will be used by millions of companies, we are looking for you! We're
hiring junior ánd senior developers at the moment. Experience with
cryptography is a plus.

Here’s a little taste of your challenge, you will help build:

\- a distributed systems consensus algorithm

\- fraud identification algorithms

\- secure interfaces and integrations

\- testing infrastructure

Technologies: C++17, python.

Contact: careers.summitto.com

------
mspiron
Billtrust | Lawrenceville (NJ), Denver and Boulder (CO) | Onsite |
[https://www.billtrust.com](https://www.billtrust.com)

Billtrust helps businesses accelerate invoice-to-cash. We provide a flexible,
automated, cloud-based product portfolio that speeds cash application through
tailored invoice delivery, secure multi-channel payment enablement, and
intelligent matching and payment posting. Backed by Goldman Sachs, Riverwood
Capital & Bain Capital, our platforms process $15B+ annually and help
companies like Kraft Foods, New Balance Athletics, and Ferguson Enterprises
get paid faster and more efficiently.

To learn more about our engineering culture & values here:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/billtrust](https://www.keyvalues.com/billtrust)

Current open positions include:

* Software Development Manager (Lawrenceville, NJ)

* Lead Software Developer (Lawrenceville, NJ)

* Software Developer (Lawrenceville, NJ)

* Test Automation Engineer (Lawrenceville, NJ)

* Lead Data Engineer (Lawrenceville, NJ)

* Associate Scrum Master (Lawrenceville, NJ)

* Senior Business Analyst (Denver, CO)

* Senior Salesforce Developer (Lawrenceville/Denver/Chicago/Remote)

* Java Software Developer (Boulder, CO)

Tech Stack: Across our product portfolio we leverage a variety of languages,
frameworks and tooling though much of code is written in C#/.NET Core 2.x and
Angular 6+ for the frontend on the newer products. Many databases to store our
200TB+ of production data including MySQL, SQL Server, MongoDB, DynamoDB &
RDS. We have some monolithic applications though new products & platforms are
built using microservices running Docker containers on AWS ECS with some
footprint in Azure. We leverage many AWS services – Lambda, CloudWatch, S3,
EC2, Route53, IAM, SQS, SNS and more. We also use Terraform for configuring
infrastructure, Jenkins for CI, and Git/GitLab for source code.

Apply or reach out directly to Marc Spiron (Lead Talent Acquisition Partner)
at mspiron@billtrust.com.

------
l_perrin
Front (YC S14) | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA & Paris, France |
ONSITE | FULL-TIME | VISA

At Front, we're redefining work communication and collaboration with our
shared inbox for teams. Front brings all of your communication channels
(email, Facebook, Twitter, Twilio SMS, live chat etc.) into one place, so you
can triage and assign messages, have internal conversations around them, and
even sync work across other apps you use from Salesforce to GitHub, without
ever leaving your inbox. Today, over 5,000 companies rely on Front to power
their communications, and we're just getting started.

We are hiring for software engineers across all parts of the stack. Apply at
[https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings](https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings) or
email us at jobs@frontapp.com.

* Our next chapter: Announcing our $66 million Series B round | [https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announ...](https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announcing-66-million-series-b/)

* Forbes: How Front Founder Mathilde Collin Raised $66 Million From Sequoia In Five Days | [https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-foun...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-founder-raised-66-million-in-5-days/)

* Front product roadmap | [https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap](https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap)

* Transparency at work | [https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-...](https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-open-should-you-be-669cfa680ae8#.we8536z5x)

* 20 Female Founded Startups to Join in 2018 | [https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-201...](https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-2018-93f3237365c6?gi=1cb3eedc3856)

------
fishpen0
Pluralsight | Devops Engineer | Boston, Ma | Onsite

Pluralsight is a tech skills platform that aims to help individuals skill up
in their roles. We also operate a non profit, Pluralsight One, that makes the
same platform available for free to learners with limited access to education.
Teams in Boston tend to focus on improving our learner experience by using
data science and machine learning.

More information here:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Pluralsight/743999690523577](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Pluralsight/743999690523577)

------
saturdayins
Saturday Insurance | Toronto, Canada | Onsite | Full-time | Senior Full Stack
+ Growth Developers Saturday Insurance is a US startup launching in the coming
months to offer life insurance and other protection products directly to
consumers. We’re revolutionizing the buying process by making it safe and easy
for customers to shop online and buy from the best insurers in the country.

Tech stack: React / Node / Express / Postgres

Apply at [https://angel.co/company/saturday-
insurance](https://angel.co/company/saturday-insurance)

------
sireetorn
We are 7 Peaks software, we provide high quality end-to-end software and UI/UX
design services tailored towards scalable cloud and mobile solutions for
enterprise and growth startups globally.

We're fast growing team which has head quarter in Bangkok, Thailand and sister
company in Norway.

We're looking for many Developers to join us in Bangkok office. We do sponsor
visa and work permit to all Expat.

Here is the positions that we need; Senior Fullstack Developer (React&Nodejs)
Senior Android Developer Lead Android Developer Senior .NET Developer

Ask more info or contact me at sireetorn@7peakssoftware.com

------
briansoby
Full-Time | Carbondale, CO or San Francisco, CA | Javascript or Python |
Onsite | [https://appomni.com](https://appomni.com)

AppOmni is a security startup split between Carbondale and San Francisco. We
help enterprises secure their data in complex SaaS apps.

We’re looking for frontend and backend engineers. Our front end stack is Vue
(but experience any SPA framework generally works) and our backend stack is
Python/Django/DRF/Celery/GCP/Kubernetes along with a small but growing set of
microservices. Please email jobs@appomni.com

------
ntolia
Kasten | Backend Engineer | Go | San Francisco Bay Area | Full-time | ONSITE |
VISA

Interested in working on cloud-native technologies such as Kubernetes, being a
part of the CNCF ecosystem, and solving real-world problems with running
stateful applications within containers? If yes, come and join Kasten!

We are a well-funded startup based in the San Francisco Bay Area (Los Altos
downtown to be precise). You can find a lot more about the open position, our
culture, and more at [https://kasten.io/careers/](https://kasten.io/careers/)

------
iddan
[ONSITE] New Opening in K Health: I'm looking for talented engineers to work
with me on our internal tools and services. You will get to work with cutting
edge technologies, people in diverse positions in the company, independence
and help changing health care for the better.
[https://k-health.breezy.hr/p/b9954d86e7ca-tools-senior-
sofwa...](https://k-health.breezy.hr/p/b9954d86e7ca-tools-senior-sofware-
engineer?fbclid=IwAR09pb7oLqwimu16oUyuJ-sHU-kNDoa-Iqfv94ETmuLu73XYtrfYIwHxlUo)

------
andreasass
Tavour | Software Engineering | FT in Seattle ONSITE | www.get.tavour.com

Hi HN! I lead product development at Tavour, an 8-figure already profitable
craft beer retail startup in Seattle. We make it possible to discover and
access the highest-rated craft beers from all over the nation through our
mobile app experience. We're looking for awesome engineers of mid to senior
levels to join our team.

Our Tech Stack Ruby on Rails · React Native · Vue.js · Node.js · SQL

To apply send your resume along with a quick blurb about yourself to
andrea@tavour.com.

All applicants must be authorized to work full-time in the US.

------
vinayakkulkarni
GeoSpoc is looking for kickass Vue.js developers.

Remote allowed. We're looking for folks who are interested in product
development. The product will basically be a SaaS platform built to cater
people who are interested in data viz on maps.

CLI is built using Sao which will enable the users to select features based on
the user input.

Primary stack includes Nuxt.js + Laravel.

Drop me an email at : vinayak@geospoc.com

My GitHub:
[https://github.com/vinayakkulkarni](https://github.com/vinayakkulkarni)

Company website: [https://geospoc.com](https://geospoc.com)

------
philippsa
CANDIS | (Mid-Senior) Full Stack Developer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE

At CANDIS we're leveraging AI to shape the future of a hugely stagnated
industry: accounting.

We're looking for someone to help us modularize our product in a cloud-
agnostic microservices architecture and join us on our mission to rid the
world of accounting paperwork.

Our stack: JS, Typescript, Node, React, MongoDB Apply:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/197876/full-stack-
developer-c...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/197876/full-stack-developer-
candis)

------
Cyranix
Hazel Analytics | Data Scientist | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | $100K - $150K +
0.05% - 1% equity (DOE) |
[https://hazelanalytics.com](https://hazelanalytics.com)

Hazel Analytics is a fast-growing food tech company on a mission to create
innovative products that change the way organizations use food safety data.
Founded in 2014 by professors from Stanford, UCLA, and the University of
Maryland, we're the proven market leader in health department data analytics,
serving Amazon, Cheesecake Factory, Chick-fil-A, Starbucks, Subway, Target,
Whole Foods, and more — nearly half of the largest 100 food retail chains. Our
platform transforms diffuse and disparate local health department data into
actionable operational intelligence for our customers, who need to proactively
monitor food safety and regulatory compliance while serving millions of meals
every day. In recognition of our impact, we're a proud recipient of the Food
Marketing Institute's Food Safety Innovation Award (2019) and Jack in the
Box's Food Safety Innovation Award (2016).

We're currently seeking a data scientist who will help identify new
opportunities and develop high-impact data analytics, predictive models, and
statistical tools for our user community. You'll be expected to be both a
creative and critical thinker, to have strong judgment in prioritization and
execution, and to strike a balance between moving quickly and delivering high-
trust analytics. You'll need to not only think and act like a leader but also
roll up your sleeves and deliver production-ready models. Our tech stack
predominantly features Python and R, but your input will be instrumental in
further defining our architecture.

We're profitable and privately-held (i.e. no VC investors), which means your
equity is worth something from day one, and you’ll be able to make a direct
impact on the company's strategy and execution. Personally, I was hired from a
HN job thread — I'm looking forward to seeing some great HN applicants!

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/92c19146-aace-4a87-ad17...](https://jobs.lever.co/hazelanalytics/92c19146-aace-4a87-ad17-9bab28c4faa1?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

------
hasselg
PAR Government Systems Corporation | Software Engineer | Rome, NY | Ft.
Eustis, VA | Onsite | Full-time

Looking for a career change where your development skills serve a greater
purpose? PAR Government Systems Corporation (PGSC) is hiring for multiple
positions but have a great opportunity at Ft. Eustis to work with TAK power
users and subject matter experts.

Don't know what TAK is? Want to see it in action?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdNy0YBfEvU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdNy0YBfEvU)

Interested? Email: gregory_hasseler@partech.com

------
jharrison
Zeal | Experienced Full Stack Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE

W2 and Contractor options available.

Zeal is a software consultancy. We work with a variety of companies, of
varying sizes, and in various vertical markets. In every case our ultimate
goal is to have them finish up feeling like they got more than they paid for.

That means that we have a great variety of projects for you to work on, with
different challenges, and different business benefits to the client. This job
is perfect for someone who gets tired of working on the same old thing all the
time, and wants to be able to change it up sometimes.

Right now, we're specifically looking for experienced software developers who
have worked on Rails back-end / React front-end or Node back-end / React
front-end applications.

Our interview process is simple, and transparent.

1\. As soon as you apply you'll get an email confirming that we got your
application.

2\. Someone reviews your application for some basic requirements (which are
also listed on the application).

3\. Next you'll have a short interview with someone, likely our Director of
Consulting. This won't take more than 30 minutes.

4\. After that we want to get some code to work on. We have a homework project
you can use, or you can bring your own project as long as it includes Rails
and React, or Node and React (depends on the position you're applying for).
And it needs to be on your machine and ready to work on, because that's what
we'll do together. If you use our homework, please timebox the task to no more
than 2 hours.

5\. Once you've got a project we can work on together, we'll schedule 2 back-
to-back interviews with our engineers. 1 engineer in each interview. This
won't take more than 90 minutes total.

6\. After that, we review the feedback from the engineers, check your
references, and extend an offer if we both agree it makes sense.

We hope you choose to apply. We'd love to get to know you.

You can see all open positions at:
[https://www.codingzeal.com/hiring](https://www.codingzeal.com/hiring)

------
andrewrembrandt
Metaco | Lausanne, Switzerland | Scala, Kafka, Docker | ONSITE |

Metaco is a successful startup that develops cryptocurrency wallet solutions
for business (financial and non-financial), a market leader with an integrated
security offering, and we're growing with multiple greenfield projects. We are
open to functional programmers from other languages, email rembrandt AT
metaco.com - we'd love to hear from you!

Job specs up at:
[https://www.metaco.com/careers/](https://www.metaco.com/careers/)

------
Cobalt_recruit
Cobalt Robotics | San Mateo, CA | Full-time | Onsite
[https://cobaltrobotics.com/](https://cobaltrobotics.com/)

At Cobalt Robotics, we’ve merged hardware, software, people, and data to
transform enterprise security services. Our autonomous indoor robots, managed
by highly-trained remote Specialists, offer an innovative solution to address
important security issues—consistently and accurately. We partner with
businesses across every industry such as Yelp, Slack, and Briggs & Stratton,
among others, to further the potential of human-robot interaction and create
smarter, safer workplaces. Cobalt's team is comprised of renowned
technologists and security professionals, and backed by world-class investors
such as Bloomberg Beta and Sequoia. In 2019, Cobalt was recognized as one of
the Best Places to Work by the Silicon Valley Business Journal and San
Francisco Business Times. To see more about our values and company culture,
visit [https://cobaltrobotics.com/about/](https://cobaltrobotics.com/about/)
Please send your resume to brian@cobaltrobotics.com or visit the links below:

* All Open Roles: [https://cobaltrobotics.com/careers/](https://cobaltrobotics.com/careers/)

* Software Engineer - Generalist: [https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/1f03c494-e4cb-4d1c-b94e...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/1f03c494-e4cb-4d1c-b94e-2d63b79df951)

* Software Engineer - Robotics: [https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/1e3a394f-407f-4ec0-af1e...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/1e3a394f-407f-4ec0-af1e-220401fd8b15)

* DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/dbdf6992-63fe-4183-8ed7...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/dbdf6992-63fe-4183-8ed7-d6cbf387621a)

* Manufacturing Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/631ca7dc-c2ea-4887-a349...](https://jobs.lever.co/cobaltrobotics/631ca7dc-c2ea-4887-a349-90cb7da5eeb0)

------
lordgilman
LeanTaaS | Software Engineer, Data Engineer, Data Scientist, DevOps Engineer,
QA Engineer, QA Lead / Release Manager | Charlotte, NC OR Santa Clara, CA |
Onsite | Fulltime

We're hiring backend Python and Java developers, frontend Angular developers,
QA engineers, data scientists, data engineers and more. Job openings can be
filled in Santa Clara or Charlotte, NC.

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/leantaascom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/leantaascom)

Everyone complains that our healthcare system is inefficient and costly. If
the idea of working with smart people to actually solve the problem and make
it significantly better for our future generations seems worth your time,
reach out to me directly at sanjeev.a@leantaas.com and I'll put you in touch
with the right hiring manager.

We're a Series C funded healthcare tech company based in Silicon Valley
obsessed about making our hospitals more efficient with data science and
machine learning. 65+ healthcare organizations including the likes of
Stanford, Duke, NYP, Dignity, Memorial Sloan Kettering, Tenet and more rely on
our products to lower patient wait times, improve staff satisfaction and
overall financial performance.

Our team includes successful entrepreneurs, engineers, product managers and
data scientists from Google, LinkedIn, Apple, Symantec MIT, Stanford, UC
Berkeley, Google, McKinsey, and more. We've raised $55 million to date from
top tier VCs in Silicon Valley. CBInsights recently named us among the top 100
AI companies in the world.

On the data engineering side, our stack is Airflow/Python. On the web services
side, our stack is Java/Play and Angular 2/Typescript. We're fully cloud
hosted on AWS and leverage modern tooling and automation to produce high
quality code - and we ship every week!

Our vision is to build an "Air Traffic Control" for hospitals - a centralized
command and control center that routes the right information to the right
department as patients flow through the system - if we get that right, we'll
be able to significantly make our hospitals more efficient and eliminate
waiting and wastage and solve the problem once and for all.

------
gregni2
Do you want to make the world a better place while working with the latest in
mobile technologies? Are you looking for a job that is challenging but also
allows a work-life balance? Then join PBS Digital's small but nimble team
responsible for streaming content to millions of viewers.

PBS Digital is currently looking for Sr. Android Engineers and Sr. Android QA.
Apply online today!

[http://www.pbs.org/about/careers/current-
openings/](http://www.pbs.org/about/careers/current-openings/)

------
neeleshs
Syncari, Bay Area, CA|Machine Learning Engineer [https://syncari.com/machine-
learning-engineer](https://syncari.com/machine-learning-engineer) |ONSITE/WFH

Syncari is a bay area startup in stealth mode, revolutionizing SaaS data
synchronization.

We are filling the final position in our founding team! We are seeking an
engineer in ML to help us build our backend and machine learning
infrastructure, and be a part of the team that implements sync and analytics
platforms.

Looking for bay area local candidates at the moment.

Email us at jobs@syncari.com

------
daveungerer
SimplePay | Ruby on Rails Developers | Cape Town, South Africa | REMOTE

The story (skip this paragraph if you don't like stories in your job posts): I
founded and continue to run this startup. Most of the team works from our
office in South Africa. However, a year ago I moved Singapore for work /
personal reasons. I used to be quite averse to the idea of remote workers, but
seeing as just about everyone will now be remote from my perspective, I
decided it's a good time to start focusing on hiring for remote work.

SimplePay is online payroll software for South Africa, Ireland, Singapore and
Hong Kong. Our software lets thousands of small business owners (and their
accountants) run their payrolls without headaches, so they can focus on the
challenge of building their businesses. More here:
[https://www.simplepay.co.za/about](https://www.simplepay.co.za/about)

Do you believe most SPAs are a pile of steaming crap, but wouldn't mind
digging into Vue.js for pages that will benefit from the increased
interactivity? Do you laugh when people give up the power of PostgreSQL in
favour of data stores that don't offer any benefits for their use case? If so,
you may fit in well with our mindset.

The work will include: Expanding our API for other systems to integrate with
us. Adding new features. Optimising for performance. Integrating with
government systems. Doing direct integrations with banks that offer good APIs.
Squashing bugs. Eventually, the opportunity to do some mobile development
(probably using Flutter).

Experience: Due to our full pipeline, we can only hire developers who have a
few years of Rails experience at this time, or highly experienced polyglots
who at least know some Ruby. Previous experience with remote work would be a
bonus - we need people who understand the challenges and can share what
they've learnt.

Location: Most of the team is in GMT+2, and I'll be in GMT+8 going forward. So
anything from GMT+0 to GMT+8 should be OK.

Please mail developers+hn@simplepay.cloud and include a direct link to an open
source contribution you've made, or an issue you've logged, no matter how
small. I look forward to transforming the company to being more remote-
friendly.

------
keechongtan
WorldRemit | Machine Learning Engineer, Data Engineer | London, UK | VISA

WorldRemit is a Fintech company changing the way people send money abroad.
WorldRemit has grown on average by 50% year on year and is now processing over
£3bn of remittances on an annualised basis. We have raised c.$370 million in
funding, currently employ over 800 employees and have offices in London, USA,
Philippines, Poland, Australia, New Zealand, Canada, Japan, Hong Kong and
other locations.

As a Machine Learning Engineer, you will be working alongside our product data
scientists and data engineers to help apply machine learning throughout the
business. We believe data and machine learning is key to help us provide an
excellent customer experience. From offering dynamic user journeys to helping
to automate manual decisions, there is a machine-learning gap at virtually
every level of our organisation. You will work on the process end to end, from
understanding the business problem to analysing datasets and finally putting a
Machine Learning system in production. Projects you could work on: fraud
prevention, anti-money laundering, marketing optimisation and attribution,
customer churn prediction and retention, time-series forecasting, pricing and
customer service automation.

Machine Learning Engineer: [https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers/job-
listing?jobid=1758...](https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers/job-
listing?jobid=1758355)

As a (full stack) Data Engineer, you will be responsible for working on the
data structure and pipelines, including designing and architecting many of its
components. You will be working alongside our analysts, data scientists,
machine learning engineers amongst other stakeholders to identify and
implement the best possible solutions for our analytical data needs. We are
looking for engineers with experience in Python and SQL, and extensive work
around large complex datasets.

Data Engineer: [https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers/job-
listing?jobid=1539...](https://www.worldremit.com/en/careers/job-
listing?jobid=1539013)

TECHNOLOGIES: sklearn, lightgbm, SQL, python, AWS, Redshift, Kafka,
Hadoop/Hive/Presto/Spark, Docker, pandas

------
sterban
Alkami | Dallas, Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite | .Net Developer | SRE |
Senior Developer

We enable financial institutions to outsmart, not outspend, the Megabanks by
delivering the nation’s most successful cloud-based digital banking platform.
The Alkami Platform humanizes digital banking so both you and your users
confidently grow by adapting quickly and building a thriving digital
community.

[https://www.alkami.com/careers/](https://www.alkami.com/careers/)

Email: sterban@alkami.com

Tech Stack: AWS - .Net - Vue.js - Redis - Python

------
Hotjar_Rec
Hotjar is a successful start-up that operates on a fully remote basis, and
with a key emphasis on personal development. Our culture is driven by respect,
transparency, collaboration and direct feedback. We love lean, iterative
improvements, and success is measured by the value we create for our users.

Hotjar | Senior Software Engineer, Frontend | Remote

Hotjar | Software Engineer, Backend | Remote

Hotjar | Senior Software Engineer, Backend | Remote

Hotjar | Product Designer | Remote

Hotjar | Product Manager | Remote

[http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

~~~
Kurtz79
Friendly tip, what your company does should be front and center in a post of
this kind.

It makes little sense to focus on your culture, without even a mention of what
you do...

------
umitanuki
Alpaca, a YC W19 building free stock trading API (
[https://alpaca.markets/](https://alpaca.markets/)), is hiring a Front
end/Fullstack Engineer, 3-5 years strong React and/or Go. Located in Downtown
San Mateo a few blocks from Caltrain.

Anyone with passion around API/dev tools/trading would be great. We are big
fan of open source and your github profile is resume.

Last chance to be a member of the fast moving one-team company (~15 ppl,
pre-A/A)!

email directly to CTO: hitoshi@alpaca.markets

------
themarex
rideOS | SF (US) / Berlin (DE) | Onsite | Full-time | Engineer

rideOS is a technology company in San Francisco that is building a software
platform to accelerate the safe, global roll-out of next-gen transport. Our
team consists of highly accomplished and experienced folks whose achievements
include co-inventing the iPhone, powering Tesla's Autopilot maps, and helping
to start Uber’s mapping and self driving vehicle divisions. We are Series-B
funded, backed by Sequoia Capital and Next47.

We're looking for a backend generalist who is excited to put on multiple hats
to work in a startup environment. One day you could be meeting with our
partners across Germany, another day you could be building advanced, scalable
mapping and transportation-related applications to support thousands of
vehicles and hundreds of thousand of QPS. You're both a talented engineer and
a people person who has a contagious passion for our product!

As part of a high-growth startup, you will also have the opportunity to
collaborate closely with company product leaders, partners, and non-
engineering parts of the business. Every member of our organization plays a
critical role in shaping the future of our services, team, and culture.

More information patrick@rideos.ai and
[https://jobs.lever.co/rideos/781d60db-b6ef-4293-9434-e9778cd...](https://jobs.lever.co/rideos/781d60db-b6ef-4293-9434-e9778cdf708a)

------
gherlein
Cisco is hiring SRE's for REMOTE or ONSITE work. Especially looking for folks
in the EU and Tokyo. Contact me directly at greherle <at> cisco.com or look
here:
[https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/SearchJobs/SRE](https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/SearchJobs/SRE)
\- but we have roles that are SRE and don't list as that too. If you want to
build some cutting edge networking software - think self driving cars, only
for networks - ping me.

------
BRValentine
Voltaiq | Battery Analytics | Berkeley, CA | Product Manager | ONSITE |
Authorized to work in US

“The battery is the technology of our time.” -The Economist

The Voltaiq cloud-based Battery Intelligence software platform brings
unprecedented data analytics, visualization, and predictive capabilities to
any company with a battery-powered business model. Top automakers, consumer
electronics, and energy storage companies use Voltaiq to accelerate product
development, improve performance, ensure safety and reliability, and secure
financing for their products. Our high-powered team is comprised of PhD
scientists, expert data professionals, and battery industry veterans, all
passionate about enabling the global energy transition. Voltaiq has offices in
Berkeley, CA and Munich, Germany serving customers around the world.

The role: \- Manage the product lifecycle from user research and requirements
definition to the tactical execution of building and launching a live product
\- Understand customer needs and workflows through direct interaction with
customers, as well as collaboration with our Sales and Customer Success teams
\- Iterate with the design team to create UX solutions that are simple,
coherent, and powerful \- Prioritize work and participate in sprint planning
as the product owner \- Facilitate customer feedback sessions to gather direct
input on product usability and feature success \- Define and track KPIs to
evaluate feature adoption and feature success

Qualifications: \- 5+ years enterprise SaaS product management focused on
defining functional requirements and driving implementation \- Proven track
record shipping early-stage products \- Strong user empathy, with a focus on
delivering value to end users \- Experience working on end-to-end features,
from iterating with UX through working with engineering to define APIs \-
Desire to drive a mature product management process at a fast-paced startup \-
A passion for working to accelerate the global transition to clean energy

Voltaiq is an equal opportunity employer. Competitive salary plus equity and
full benefits.

Full job descriptions and application portal at:
[https://www.voltaiq.com/about-us/careers/all-open-
positions/](https://www.voltaiq.com/about-us/careers/all-open-positions/)

------
OscarHealth
Oscar Health (hioscar.com) is a startup using technology, data & design to
change the way people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare
industry by putting people first, not business and cost. We're currently
hiring for a variety of full-time onsite roles in Engineering, Product, and
Design.

hioscar.com/careers

NEW YORK CITY (HQ) \- Engineering Manager: Data/Systems:
[https://grnh.se/c7a1b74f1](https://grnh.se/c7a1b74f1) \- Engineering Manager:
Web & Mobile: [https://grnh.se/3f67a13d1](https://grnh.se/3f67a13d1) \- Group
Product Manager, Concierge:
[https://grnh.se/2111ef521](https://grnh.se/2111ef521) \- Product Designer,
Onboarding Perks & Wellness:
[https://grnh.se/9b721c8c1](https://grnh.se/9b721c8c1) \- Product Manager,
User Experience: [https://grnh.se/680a818e1](https://grnh.se/680a818e1) \-
Senior Fullstack Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/c37a43151](https://grnh.se/c37a43151) \- Senior Product
Designer, Internal Tools:
[https://grnh.se/253e49c91](https://grnh.se/253e49c91) \- Senior Product
Designer, Provider Experience:
[https://grnh.se/22b59c881-](https://grnh.se/22b59c881-) \- Senior Software
Engineer: Data/Systems: [https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11](https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11)
\- Senior Software Engineer: Web & Mobile:
[https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731](https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731)

LOS ANGELES (CULVER CITY) \- Engineering Manager:
[https://grnh.se/0345c5d61](https://grnh.se/0345c5d61) \- Senior Software
Engineer: Data/Systems: [https://grnh.se/196c74d81](https://grnh.se/196c74d81)
\- Senior Software Engineer: Web:
[https://grnh.se/04c41e691](https://grnh.se/04c41e691)

Happy applying! The Recruiting Team @ Oscar

------
eatsasf
eatsa | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

www.eatsa.com

Come help build restaurants of the future!

At eatsa, we’ve built an end-to-end software as a service and hardware as a
service technology platform for the restaurant industry that encompasses
everything from food ordering, food pickup systems, restaurant management, and
customer loyalty programs. We're the only ones in the market currently
tackling a huge issue restaurant operators have: too many systems that don't
talk to each other, and no easy to collect actionable operations and customer
behavior data.

Key hires we're currently looking for:

-Senior/Staff DevOps Engineer: [https://www.eatsa.com/careers-open-positions?gh_jid=42531600...](https://www.eatsa.com/careers-open-positions?gh_jid=4253160002) -Sr. Android Engineer: [https://www.eatsa.com/careers-open-positions?gh_jid=41378620...](https://www.eatsa.com/careers-open-positions?gh_jid=4137862002) -Staff Backend Engineer: [https://www.eatsa.com/careers-open-positions?gh_jid=42517740...](https://www.eatsa.com/careers-open-positions?gh_jid=4251774002)

You can learn more or view all our open roles here:
[https://www.eatsa.com/careers](https://www.eatsa.com/careers)

Apply online or ping me at ashleyt@eatsa.com

------
gvurrdon
Web Development | University of Oxford dept. of Engineering Science | Oxford |
ONSITE, VISA | full-time

[https://eng.ox.ac.uk/jobs/job-
detail/?vacancyID=141107](https://eng.ox.ac.uk/jobs/job-
detail/?vacancyID=141107)

We're looking for a front-end developer to work ont the redevelopment of our
fairsharing.org application; details are on the page linked to above. In
addition to Javascript skills any design experience would be welcome.

The closing date is the 10th of July.

------
pycal
N-Dimension | Richmond Hill (Toronto Metro Area) | 6mo full-time contract |
On-site

We're building cybersecurity products to help protect the critical
infrastructure sector, and I am starting to build out our data science
practice.

We've got our data engineering down pat, and need a motivated data scientist
to help us with feature engineering, classification, and expanding on our
successful early prototypes.

Cybersecurity experience is preferred, but we're willing to teach!

Feel free to message me directly: cailen[dot]mcquattie[at]n-dimension[dot]com

------
Impinj
Impinj | Multiple Positions | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://www.impinj.com/](https://www.impinj.com/)

It's an exciting time to be at Impinj! Our vision is to provide a " _Digital
Life for Everyday Items_ " with our market-leading RAIN RFID solutions which
includes RFID tags, readers and gateway hardware, as well as platform
management software such as ItemSense.

(Want to know more about how it all works? Our RAIN RFID technology was
covered by Strange Parts in this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWzyPZAPbt0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWzyPZAPbt0))

If you're interested in IoT and RFID systems and in helping us build the
technologies that will revolutionize inventory management, asset tracking,
logistics systems, and more, we have a few software engineering positions
available and we hope that you'll consider joining us.

Senior Software Development Engineer #1 (Java):
[https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2Foeov9fw...](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2Foeov9fw0)

Senior Software Development Engineer #2: [https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2FoOwN9fw...](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2FoOwN9fw0)

Full Stack Web Developer: [https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2FoBJk9fw...](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2FoBJk9fwx)

Embedded Systems SDET: [https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2Fonh29fw...](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2Fonh29fwz)

We have a variety of positions for other roles open as well, including analog
and digital silicon design engineers, technical marketing engineers, RF
engineers, and more! Check out the full list at
[https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-openings/)

------
dramsay
Megaphone | Software Engineer | Washington DC/Reston, VA

At Megaphone, we're committed to helping publishers and advertisers make the
most out of podcasting. The business is growing rapidly and we could use some
more talented and pragmatic engineers to help build our industry-leading
platform. We use Ruby on Rails, React, Go, and Java.

Apply here [https://megaphone.fm/careers/senior-software-
engineer](https://megaphone.fm/careers/senior-software-engineer)

------
FlorianRappl
smapiot | SW Architects and SW Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time | Munich,
Germany

smapiot ([https://smapiot.com](https://smapiot.com)) is a young startup
focusing on premium IT consulting and on engineering software services in the
IoT and development tooling space. For smapiot the bread and butter business
is the development of cloud native applications featuring reliability,
scalability, and security. Our consulting projects touch a broad functional
spectrum including identity management systems and smart home platforms.

Our technology stack includes Elixir, C#/.NET, TypeScript/(Node.js and React),
Azure, Kong, K8s, Docker, Mongo and many more interesting and leading-edge
technologies. Essential to us is a friendly and collaborative working
environment which fosters a constructive and open discussion culture, while
working in an agile and flexible way tailored to our needs. Within smapiot
everyone has a tech background and we are proud of our experienced
architecture team. Regularly we meet up in joint retreats, general tech
discussion sessions, or other team activities.

We are looking for skilled full stack web and backend developers who are keen
on building amazing tools and state-of-the-art solutions. If you have some
work experience in Europe and are attracted by the vision of contributing to
the growth of a young, innovative company, then don't hesitate to contact us
by writing a mail with your CV to recruiting@smapiot.com.

Important: Mails from recruiters and spam factories will be ignored.

------
claytonjy
Everactive | Data Scientist | Ann Arbor, MI | Full-time, ONSITE

Everactive (formerly PsiKick) is an industrial internet-of-things (IIOT)
company that creates energy-harvesting batteryless sensors to monitor
industrial equipment like steam traps and motors. Our founding team invented
the lowest-power wake-up radios on the market, and we complement that IP with
a full-stack solution spanning hardware, software, and analytics. We've got
amazing investors and a long runway, and we're a platform that will scale to
millions of sensors.

I'm looking for a Data Scientist to join me in our Ann Arbor office as the
second member of the Data team. We're working to detect and predict state
changes in the equipment we monitor. I'm focusing on the data infrastructure
and pipeline and need help with the algorithmic state detection and building
tools to help in-house domain experts to annotate our data as efficiently as
possible. Our core sensor outputs are stationary time series, and several
unique aspects mean we need creative solutions beyond standard ML and
forecasting approaches.

As the second member of the team you will have significant input into how the
data team operates and continues to grow. I'm looking for someone with several
years industry experience and strong opinions about the right way to do
things, including technology (tools, libraries) and process (workflow,
hiring).

I work primarily in Python (numpy/pandas/etc) with some R (tidyverse, Shiny)
and deploy to AWS with Docker (ECS, EKS). I'm parallel to (not within) the
software team who also uses a lot of go and typescript. We love Postgres, are
adopting Gitlab (including CI/CD), and are experimenting with Timescale,
Pachyderm, Hasura, and others.

Please see here for more about us: [https://everactive.com/about-
us/](https://everactive.com/about-us/)

This one for more on working here:
[https://everactive.com/careers/](https://everactive.com/careers/) (great pay
& benefits, equity, relocation & immigration assistance)

And this one to see the full description and apply directly:
[https://grnh.se/fd5ec3bc1](https://grnh.se/fd5ec3bc1)

------
navenio
navenio | Research Engineer, SLAM Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer |
Oxford, UK | Onsite

Problem area: indoor localisation. GPS doesn't work indoors but indoor
localisation has a huge range of applications so navenio develops smartphone
based indoor localisation technology.

Why would you want to work here?

We are a team of competent engineers from a broad range of backgrounds who
write modern C++ and Python 3 to solve interesting research problems. navenio
is a spin out of Oxford University, we are well funded and have an academic
culture. Engineers have ownership of projects and autonomy to develop the
solution they choose. We use continuous integration and automated testing to
move quickly and develop our technology. Our current largest market is
healthcare, we work on a strongly ethical technology that improves quality of
care for patients through increased efficiency while lowering healthcare costs
for society.

What are we looking for?

Research engineer:

• People who like to write high quality Python and modern C++

• People with a track record of algorithm development

• Highly capable people from a range of backgrounds including (but not limited
to): machine learning, signal processing, robotics or academic research

Technologies used: C++17, Python 3, scikit learn.

R&D engineer:
[https://navenio.workable.com/j/2737E0B606](https://navenio.workable.com/j/2737E0B606)

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | engineers | San Diego | onsite | full-time

We built an open-sourced self driving car
([https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot))

It does this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3XHXL9rzQM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3XHXL9rzQM)

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React). Reach out with a
GitHub/LinkedIn to givemeajob@comma.ai

------
kfrzcode
Oddball | USA | Remote | Full Time |
[https://oddball.io/jobs](https://oddball.io/jobs)

Oddball is an agency helping to modernize civic technology. We're hiring
DevOps and Rails Engineers (remote, US-only).

Learn more about our team and what we're doing at
[https://oddball.io/about](https://oddball.io/about)). Feel free to drop me a
line keifer@oddball.io if you have any questions!

------
twistedpair
mabl | Boston, MA | Software Engineer | ONSITE |
[https://mabl.com/careers](https://mabl.com/careers)

Bring AI to software testing at mabl. We provide automatic, self healing
testing of web applications using advanced ML and AI techniques to replace the
tedious and fragile UI testing of yore. Consider us a smarter, auto-healing
Selenium.

We’re a 100% serverless operation build on Google Cloud Platform that rapidly
develops and deploys features on a CI/CD model. We closed our $20MM B round
[1] and need more engineers to add more features and scale our platform.

Our open positions include:

UX Designer/Researcher Software Engineer Inside Sales Representative/Account
Executive

Familiarity with the follow tech or similar a plus:

\- NoSQL persistence stores \- Managed scaling services \- Container
orchestration \- Streaming Pipelines \- CI/CD Pipelines \- Browsers/Extensions
\- React

Our stack is built with Java 11, ES6, Bash

Drop me (an engineer), any questions joe at-symbol mabl.com, and checkout our
careers site [2]. We can’t wait to work with you.

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/18/mabl-
announces-20-million-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/18/mabl-
announces-20-million-series-b-to-bring-automated-qa-to-enterprise-customers/)

[2] [https://mabl.com/careers](https://mabl.com/careers)

------
luc_
Postmates X (SF / Vancouver) is hiring for Robotics Engineers, CV experts, SWE
Generalists, and more.

Scroll down to "X" here:
[https://careers.postmates.com/openings](https://careers.postmates.com/openings)

We're building a sidewalk delivery robot, check it out here:
[http://serve.postmates.com](http://serve.postmates.com)

Feel free to email me about applying: luc.bettaieb[at)postmates[d0t]com

------
ceava
Samasource | Head of AI, Senior Software Engineers, Solutions Engineer, DevOps
Engineer | Montreal| Solutions Engineers| San Francisco | Samasource delivers
secure, high-quality ML training data and validation for technology companies.
We're driven by a mission to give work and pay living wages to alleviate
poverty. Apply here
[https://samasource.applytojob.com/](https://samasource.applytojob.com/)

------
dmuth
Hadoop Engineer | Philadelphia, PA

FTE/Contractor?: Contractor

Remote?: Yes

Want to help run the data analytics platform for the 5th largest email
provider in the world? A spot on our team just opened up!

We're looking for someone with substantial Hadoop experience to help run our
platform. Additional coding/sysadmin experience is always a plus.

Conversion to a Full-time role is a possibility for the right candidate.

Please send your resumes to my username AT my username DOT org. If you write
code, please include a link to your GitHub as well.

------
Dinux
Laixer | (Jun-Mid-Senior) Software Developer | Applied mathematics | Data
Science | Delft, The Netherlands, NLD | ONSITE

We use the latest technologies for solving complex problems. Join us to find
out!

    
    
      * .NET Core, PostgreSQL, PLSQL, gRPC, Tensorflow, Keras
      * C++17, C#, Rust, Golang, Swift, Kotlin
      * Windows, Linux, Android, iOS, Embedded, Azure Cloud
    

Not a developer? We're also looking for data scientists. Strong math
background? Let us know!

Contact at info@laixer.com

No recruiters plz.

------
Wyattcarr
KI labs GmbH / Backend Engineering Lead / Munich, Germany / Full-time, onsite

Be part of cutting edge product development! [https://ki-
labs.com/job/?id=4212791002&gh_jid=4212791002](https://ki-
labs.com/job/?id=4212791002&gh_jid=4212791002)

We build digital products from scratch for companies that aren't able to work
as agile. For the most aprt, we choose what technology we use on each product.

~~~
rusticpenn
bookmarking this one

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Onsite (and some Remote), Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/) We are
building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance accessible.

Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very international with
150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our central Berlin
office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business since we are
active in over 28 countries.

InsurTech is just taking off [https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - React Software Engineer (f/m): For the interested in the React ecosystem, from web to mobile native.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For allrounders.
      - Manual and Automation Test Engineer (f/m): For people with proven experience in Quality Assurance testing methodologies.
      - SRE/Platform engineer in Japan (f/m): Job listing not ready yet but do ask!
    

PS: We are just starting operations in Japan, so if you speak Japanese that's
a strong plus!

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

------
frankish
FanAI | Santa Monica, CA | Full-Time | Onsite w/ some WFH days |
[https://fanai.io/careers](https://fanai.io/careers)

We focus on driving and optimizing brand sponsorship in Esports.

Roles: Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Data Scientist, Client Services
Analyst

Frontend Stack: Typescript, React, Redux, Firebase

Backend Stack: Python, Go, Kubernetes, Docker, Redis, Postgres, ArangoDB, GCP

Unfortunately, we are not considering junior engineers at this time.

Email: derek [at] fan [dot] ai

------
dixkin
Currency | Santa Monica, CA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://jobs.lever.co/currencycap](https://jobs.lever.co/currencycap)

We're building a WORLD CLASS team (really great people, Tribe/Squad model)
with a very modern stack (Azure, MERN, K8s)!

* Full Stack Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/currencycap/35ce5571-3d2b-4c55-93ae-c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/currencycap/35ce5571-3d2b-4c55-93ae-c901920a6a73)

* QA Automation Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/currencycap/a7615638-e2d8-48bd-a625-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/currencycap/a7615638-e2d8-48bd-a625-11313f52bcc3)

* SDET: [https://jobs.lever.co/currencycap/87d48f54-6097-4a84-827e-8b...](https://jobs.lever.co/currencycap/87d48f54-6097-4a84-827e-8b56d3aba31f)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/currencycap/91c258a9-e498-4a83-a693-cc...](https://jobs.lever.co/currencycap/91c258a9-e498-4a83-a693-cc254fb48098)

* SRE: [https://jobs.lever.co/currencycap/33d4f414-0088-4c0d-876d-ed...](https://jobs.lever.co/currencycap/33d4f414-0088-4c0d-876d-ed406868f1e2)

Our revolutionary point of sale driven technology platform is transforming
e-commerce by generating and executing financial transactions for businesses
and consumers. Our underwriting and payments processing products are changing
the way buyers and sellers connect and complete a transaction.

At the core of Currency’s success is our people. We have an incredibly
talented team, and are excited to bring on more motivated individuals with an
insatiable appetite for success, in order to raise the bar even higher. We
pride ourselves on hiring people who can bring different skills and unique
points of view to the table. If you want to be part of a culture that is
positively disrupting an industry and empowers you to enjoy the journey, we
hope you’ll join our team!

[https://jobs.lever.co/currencycap](https://jobs.lever.co/currencycap)

NO RECRUITERS PLEASE

------
Tessian
London, UK | TESSIAN | Sequoia-backed machine learning for Human Layer
Security | On-Site | Full Time | Visa sponsorship possible | www.tessian.com

Our mission is to keep the world's most sensitive data and systems private and
secure, so we're building the world's first Human Layer Security (HLS)
platform. We’re a team of mathematicians, data scientists & engineers building
breakthrough machine learning and natural language technology to analyse,
understand & protect enterprise email networks. We've recently raised a $42m
in Series B funding, led by Sequoia. We're hiring for Engineers, Product
Managers & Data Scientists at all levels, and our open roles are here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian)

We're looking for Data Scientists & Engineers of all stripes, plus QA &
Platform. www.tessian.com/careers

\- - -

Select Roles

\- - -

Platform Team Lead - Read more & apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/ab892f45-8037-4daf-981f-59bb6d...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/ab892f45-8037-4daf-981f-59bb6d51d7ce?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

We're looking for a Platform/DevOps Team Lead to join us on our predominantly
cloud centric infrastructure. You should be experienced with (and excited by!)
ideas like infrastructure as code and "cattle not pets", and be prepared to
design, develop and support the various offerings of our system. Because of
the sensitive nature of our work flexibility is a must. We deploy to AWS
today, but may want to extend to other cloud offerings in the future.

\- - -

Security Engineer - Read more & apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/194975bf-8a5e-4772-8292-da34dc...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/194975bf-8a5e-4772-8292-da34dc98d3ef?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

We are looking for an experienced Security Engineer to come in and help take
our security processes to the next level. You'll have great coding skills & a
breadth of experience, as well as wanting to get your hands dirty and dig in
to the workings of our systems.

------
golovast
Factual | systems/devops/sre engineer | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | Full-time

Factual is a location data company. A startup, but we have been around for ~10
years. Some of the tech we use: AWS, colo, hadoop ecosystem, kubernetes and
much more. Looking to expand and grow our systems engineering discipline.

[https://grnh.se/2abacd4d1](https://grnh.se/2abacd4d1)

If you have any questions, email me directly: arthurf [at] factual.com

------
nicsnet
sonnen | Berlin and Wildpoldsried Germany | Full stack developers | sonnen.de
| REMOTE (Central Europe only)

Developing the future of clean and affordable energy one service at a time. As
one of the fastest growing German technology companies and Europe's largest
producer of battery storage, we at sonnen are already demonstrating how a
clean and affordable energy future can be achieved by everybody. sonnen is a
group of people who are passionate about giving everybody access to renewable
energy. We combine our know-how in modern battery storage technologies with
the digital networking of decentralised energy producers to offer new and
innovative ways of accessing clean energy.

Sonnen has received numerous awards for its innovation and has been selected
by the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) as one of the Top 50
Smartest Companies in the world.

We’re looking for full-stack developers (React, Ruby) to join our new product
feature teams.

Job spec and how to apply can found be found here
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/275828/remote-fullstack-
ruby-...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/275828/remote-fullstack-ruby-react-
developer-m-f-x-sonnen-gmbh)

------
2T1Qka0rEiPr
byrd ([https://getbyrd.com](https://getbyrd.com)) | Senior Front-end Engineer
| Berlin, Germany | Full-time | VISA | ONSITE | Logistics / Supply Chain

Frontend: Angular 6, Ngrx, Bootstrap, Material, Karma / Jasmine, AWS S3 /
CloudFront

Backend: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL (SQL Alchemy), Heroku / AWS

Apply now: [https://getbyrd.com/en/karriere/senior-frontend-
engineer/](https://getbyrd.com/en/karriere/senior-frontend-engineer/)

About byrd:

byrd is a logistics start-up which aims to make shipping a simple and
effortless experience.

Fulfillment warehouses and online sellers suffer from old and outdated
software that is un-intuitive and hard to use. We want to change that by using
state of the art technology to disrupt the European logistics industry!

We built a platform that connects multiple partner warehouses with e-commerce
online shops. This logistic network helps our customers to ship more
efficiently than ever before and enables them to provide the same high quality
service such as online giants like Amazon or Zalando.

byrd was founded in 2016, is a successful startup with real customers, and
we’re looking for your help to support us in growing further!

------
ccooper
SurveyMonkey is Hiring! We take pride in providing our employees a supportive
work environment that empowers them to stay curious, be authentic, fulfill
their passions, and balance work goals with life goals. See our Ottawa
opportunities here: [https://www.surveymonkey.com/mp/job-
listings/?loc=Ottawa](https://www.surveymonkey.com/mp/job-
listings/?loc=Ottawa)

------
hol
Caviar for Companies (Formerly Zesty, YC W14) | Senior Software Engineer | San
Francisco, CA / Remote

[http://smrtr.io/-Y8w](http://smrtr.io/-Y8w)

Help make Caviar for Companies the best corporate food experience in the
industry. We need your skills and expertise to tackle our most challenging
engineering problems including: recommendation algorithms, real-time logistics
and operations scheduling.

~~~
so_serious
The application page linked above has several mentions of Square as the hiring
company, not Caviar. Is this an oversight?

------
jtbarbour
Erias Ventures | Maryland | Software, System, Data Scientists, Data Engineers
| Fulltime | Fully Cleared Doing cleared work and want to work for a team that
reads Hacker News like you?

Erias Ventures is a startup focused on providing engineering solutions in
support of the national defense mission. We provide industry-leading
compensation and benefits and are looking for entrepreneurial-minded folks to
join our team.

For more info email jobs@eriasventures.com

------
sdbrady
Fact Labs | Founding Engineer | San Francisco and New York (NYC) | Onsite or
Remote (US only) | Full Time

Building models in spreadsheets is broken. Spreadsheet models break down when
you alter them, modularize them, or add more collaborators. Analysts in
banking, investment management, and operations have gotten by with
spreadsheets but not without enormous time and effort spent hacking around
their many limitations. Fact Labs has developed a more powerful, more
collaborative modeling paradigm that is inspired by logic programming and
applied ontology yet is still accessible to sophisticated but non-programmer
analysts. We are a small, funded, early-stage team with significant domain
experience with our target customers. The team previously worked together on a
distributed search and data management startup and sold the company a few
years back.

What we are looking for:

Fast, deliberate learners eager to translate concept into practice OR
experienced hands ready to take significant design ownership

Strong computer science fundamentals, including algorithms and data structures

Experience with one of the following through professional, academic, or
personal work:

\- Logic programming (Prolog, Datalog, SAT/SMT solvers, etc.)

\- Optimization (constraint satisfaction, combinatorial optimization, linear
programming, etc.)

Experience in the following is a plus:

\- Database design and implementation (query processing/planning,
database/storage engines)

\- Language design and implementation (parsers, interpreters, virtual
machines, compilers)

Language experience: any logic/constraint language (required), C / C++ (plus)

Self-starting attitude with strong communication skills (especially written)

The modeling experience we’re building is unlike anything out there. If you
believe that spreadsheets are not the last word in end-user programming, reach
out to us (stephen [at] fac.tt) and tell us a little about yourself (bio,
resume, or LinkedIn). We’d love to hear from you and show you what we’ve been
up to!

[https://angel.co/fact-labs/jobs/404135-founding-software-
eng...](https://angel.co/fact-labs/jobs/404135-founding-software-engineer)

------
whyage
Illumio | Product Management Director | Sunnyvale, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE

Illumio is a mature cyber-security startup leading the way in micro-
segmentation and visibility. Our software prevents the spread of breaches
inside data center and cloud environments at Global 2000 enterprises.

You will own and drive strategy and roadmap execution for a disruptive product
that solves real problems for a broad range of customers.

email me, the hiring manager, at jay.harel@illumio.com

------
mars
admetrics | Junior and Senior Python engineers | Frankfurt, Germany | FULL-
TIME, VISA | [https://www.admetrics.io](https://www.admetrics.io)

admetrics is a dedicated group of software engineers, data scientists,
marketing specialists and entrepeneurs working in the digital marketing field
for more than a decade. We are an experienced, ambitious and cross-functional
team with a flat hierarchy and an open, international culture. You will help
shape data science solutions that generate actionable insights and
recommendations based on enormous amounts of data in real time. Enjoy
professional challenges in an exciting, innovative field, flexible work time
and competitive compensation.

Job listings:

* Python Developer (Senior): [https://www.admetrics.io/en/career_job/:python_developer](https://www.admetrics.io/en/career_job/:python_developer)

* Python Developer (Junior): [https://www.admetrics.io/en/career_job/:python_developer_jun...](https://www.admetrics.io/en/career_job/:python_developer_junior)

------
egonschiele
Etsy | Senior Full stack engineer | REMOTE

I'm hiring engineers for my team. We're a partner team to tax and legal, and
do product work. PHP backend, JS/React frontend.

Good work/life balance, good team, whole team is remote.

Full JD here:
[https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/257e093f-18e1-4b43-8fca-6c4...](https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/257e093f-18e1-4b43-8fca-6c466219019a)

Email adit@etsy.com

------
danquill
Quill.org | Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE, SALARY: 70k-120k

React / Ruby / Rails / Python / Machine Learning

At Quill.org, we’ve created an online learning platform to help middle school
students, primarily lower income ones, improve their reading and writing
ability. Our pedagogy is based on years of research that shows that once
students understand the logic behind constructing sentences, their ability to
read and write improves dramatically. Unlike common multiple-choice-based
learning tools, our tools allow students to practice writing sentences and
passages in their browser, while still receiving real-time, focused feedback.
This is a challenging engineering problem that we use a variety of methods to
solve, from simple regex to machine learning.

Some info about Quill.org:

\- We were named one of Fast Company’s Top 10 Most Innovative Education
Companies in 2018: [https://www.fastcompany.com/40458272/this-machine-
learning-p...](https://www.fastcompany.com/40458272/this-machine-learning-
powered-software-teaches-kids-to-be-better-writers) \- We served over 1
million students last year and are continuing to grow. \- In April 2019, we
won a grant from Google’s AI for Social Good initiative which provides us with
both funding and mentorship from Google’s NLP experts. \- We’ve been funded by
the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, AT&T, Black Rock, and the Chan Zuckerberg
Initiative to name a few.

As a member of our engineering team, you will be directly involved in building
tools for students, teachers, and administrators. We are looking for
developers who can take features from a user story to production. We are a
rapidly-growing team of 13 working in the Financial District of New York City.
This is a full-time role on-site, and we cannot sponsor a visa at this time.

Full-Stack Junior Software Engineer: [https://angel.co/company/quill-
org/jobs/581567-full-stack-ju...](https://angel.co/company/quill-
org/jobs/581567-full-stack-junior-software-engineer)

Full-Stack Software Engineer: [https://angel.co/company/quill-
org/jobs/581557-full-stack-so...](https://angel.co/company/quill-
org/jobs/581557-full-stack-software-engineer)

------
mmastrac
Fullstory | Framework engineer | Remote or onsite | Atlanta

We're building the next gen of privacy-respecting, high-performance mobile
analytics. If things like Rust, app and framework disassembly, or reverse
engineering sound like fun, you'll love working this team.

Send me a note to my email here on HN or matt @ fullstory and I'd be more than
happy to talk about what we're doing.

------
AndrewKemendo
Kessel Run (USAF) | Boston & Remote |
[https://kesselrun.af.mil/](https://kesselrun.af.mil/)

We are looking for best in class Data Engineers, Data scientists and a Deputy
CDO for the United States Air Force's premiere internal software factory.
These positions are government civilian positions (GS) primarily working out
of the 1 Beacon office in downtown Boston, but we are open to remote
developers.

You will oversee and implement industry leading Data Engineering, Machine
Learning and Automation practices to a wide range of applications and API/RPCs
for services built for the US Air Force. This is not a normal government
contracting program. We are Air Force members (Civilian and Military with
contract support) and we build Green-Field software for Air Force users.

Deputy CDO (GS-15):
[https://kesselrun.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=52](https://kesselrun.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=52)

Data Operations PM (GS-13/14):
[https://kesselrun.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=54](https://kesselrun.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=54)

Data Engineers (GS-13/14):
[https://kesselrun.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=28](https://kesselrun.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=28)

Data Scientists (GS-13/14):
[https://kesselrun.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=29](https://kesselrun.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=29)

Other Jobs: [https://kesselrun.af.mil/careers/application-
form/](https://kesselrun.af.mil/careers/application-form/)

More Information:

GS Payscale (Boston): [https://www.opm.gov/policy-data-oversight/pay-
leave/salaries...](https://www.opm.gov/policy-data-oversight/pay-
leave/salaries-wages/salary-tables/19Tables/html/BOS.aspx)

More about Kessel Run: [https://www.innovationleader.com/kessel-run-air-force-
innova...](https://www.innovationleader.com/kessel-run-air-force-innovation-
team/)

------
pretzel
Lexical Labs | Full time

Lexical Labs read, review and automatically mark-up contracts so that lawyers
can review them quickly. There is a lot of tech going on to support this -
NLP, ML and lots of UIs.

We are looking for a junior full stack Node.js/React dev as our first full-
time developer hire in London, UK.

If you'd like to work at a small startup with big dreams to change how law
works email will@lexicallabs.com and let's have a chat!

------
CalumJEadie
accuRx | Software Engineers | London, UK | ONSITE
[https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

accuRx’s mission is to be the communications platform that brings patients and
their healthcare teams together; helping make patients healthier and
caregivers happier.

Currently, we let GP practices communicate with their patients, team and other
organisations. We’ve grown from being used in a handful of organisations at
the beginning of 2018, to now being in over 2,100 practices that send over
42,000 messages a day to patients – improving care and saving staff over half
an hour each day.

Check out the news about our recent series A here:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/24/accurx/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/24/accurx/)

Over the next 12 months we’re growing our practice base in the UK and rolling
out exciting new products to enable the future of primary care.

Apply here: [https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

------
RemoteLock
RemoteLock | REMOTE (global) | Full-time | Frontend Engineer

Tech stack: Ruby, Rails, React, React Native, GraphQL, gRPC, MySQL, AWS

RemoteLock™, a LockState company, is headquartered in Denver, Colorado and
provides a cloud-enabled platform for smart locks allowing users to manage any
type of internet-enabled lock from a single centralized dashboard.

Must be willing to work roughly US Mountain Time business hours.

If interested, please email techjobs@remotelock.com

------
jrudolph
meshcloud | Frankfurt, Germany | Onsite & Remote |
[https://meshcloud.io](https://meshcloud.io)

Meshcloud helps some of the largest enterprises in the world manage thousands
of AWS Accounts, Azure Subscriptions and GCP Projects using our multi-cloud
management platform. We automate IAM, administrative processes & security
policies so that DevOps Teams can enjoy private & public clouds without
obstructions.

Our open positions:

* Senior Fullstack Engineer: [https://talent.stackoverflow.com/employer/jobs/221483/listin...](https://talent.stackoverflow.com/employer/jobs/221483/listing?r=hn)

* Senior Cloud Architect: Deep hands-on experience setting up AWS, GCP, Azure, Kubernetes for large teams? -> apply

Tech Stack: Kotlin, Spring, Angular, TypeSscript, RavenDB, dhall, ansible,
terraform, Kubernets, AWS, GCP, Azure

We're a bootstrapped team of 6 full-time engineers and growing fast, so our
positions come with great growth opportunities. Remote candidates should have
previous remote work experience.

Get in touch at jobs@meshcloud.io.

~~~
jrudolph
This is a bit embarrassing, but I c/p the wrong link for our senior fullstack
position, proper link goes to: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/156677/senior-
fullstack-engin...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/156677/senior-fullstack-
engineer-meshcloud-gmbh)

------
_tomasz
Ario | Senior iOS Developer | Norfolk, VA | Onsite (relocation paid)

Help us build a smarter workforce with Augmented Reality!

Develop and support high-quality, polished, and reliable iOS // Swift
frameworks and applications

\--Minimum Qualifications

\- 3-5 years of app development with Swift. \- 1+ year working with ARKit
inside native iOS applications utilizing Swift. \- Some experience working
with APIs, familiarization with sending authorization tokens and pulling data
\- Familiarity or capability to quickly learn SceneKit. \- Proven track record
of writing structured, well documented and maintainable Swift code. Please
provide code samples for review. \- Experience working with artists and
creators

Preferred Qualifications

\- Those who can architect and handle end-to-end delivery of a complex iOS
project that involves ARKit + SceneKit. \- Experience packaging an existing
Swift codebase into a shareable library \- Bonus points for experience working
with Node.js \- Tech lead and has mentored junior devs. As we grow, you will
likely work with new hires and also contracting resources so it’s good if you
are able to break up a complicated engineering task into sections and delegate
some aspects. \- What Will Make You Successful at Ario? \- You have a passion
for emerging technology. You’re infinitely curious. You have a sense of humor;
we all love a good laugh. You believe in the potential in everyone. You like
to collaborate and value a work culture where great ideas can come from
anyone.

\--- Perks ---

\- We’re located in downtown Norfolk, VA with 16th floor views of the Norfolk
Harbor and plenty of windows and sunlight. Located steps from the Norfolk Tide
Light Rail you’ll find coming and going from our headquarters easy, but if you
prefer to drive we provide paid parking onsite. Our location is immensely
walkable to countless restaurants and venues. \- We want you to be comfortable
and have the tools you need to succeed. We’ll hook you up with a brand new
Macbook. We’ll also provide one of those nifty standing desks if you’d like.
\- We want you to be healthy and happy. We offer health insurance options (and
we’ll even pay for part of it!), a gym membership and 3 weeks off to start. \-
Through the co-working space we participate in you’ll have access to a podcast
booth, showers, local fresh-brewed coffee, wellness/ mother’s room and more.

Reach out to us at careers@ario.com

------
jumploops
Agora | Software Engineers, Sr. Product Designer | San Francisco | Onsite |
Fulltime

We build software that helps people build buildings. Specifically, we’re a
materials management platform that helps automate critical supply chain
workflows.

We’re looking for engineers who enjoy augmenting human ability through
software.

Tech: React, Node, GraphQL, Postgres, Kinesis, Elasticsearch, Docker, AWS

About us: VC-backed, < 10 employees, just over a year old

Contact adam@helloagora.com

------
ryanb
RankScience (YC W17) is hiring full-stack web developers. This is a remote
position.

Experience with JavaScript, PHP, and Python preferred. Looking for talented
folks with high EQ and an interest in user experience and building products
end-to-end.

Please reach out to jobs@rankscience.com if interested and mention HN!

[https://www.rankscience.com](https://www.rankscience.com) |
jobs@rankscience.com

------
ajax28
Crowe, LLP - Join our cutting-edge Digital Security team as a Cybersecurity
Manager! Location - NYC and Chicago

To learn more about the position and apply click on the following link:
[https://jobs.crowe.com/ShowJob/Id/2084395/Cybersecurity-
Mana...](https://jobs.crowe.com/ShowJob/Id/2084395/Cybersecurity-Manager/)

------
benjamindavy
[https://teads.com](https://teads.com) | Software Engineer, Data Engineer,
Data Scientist, Devops + more | Java, Scala, JS | Montpellier, Paris - FRANCE
| Full-Time, ONSITE, relocation assistance About us: Teads was created in 2011
in the south of France in Montpellier. We were the first to offer OutStream
Video Advertising formats, allowing you to keep the Web free AND enjoyable for
everyone. We have united and empowered the best publishers in the world and
distribute ads to over 1.5bn people every month within professionally-produced
content. Our engineering team brings together more than a hundred talented
individuals (feature teams) that tackle great back-end and machine learning
challenges as well as ambitious web and mobile projects. Our infra is hosted
on AWS (3 regions, 2000 instances).

Our stack includes Java, Scala, Spark, React, Node.js, ES6, TypeScript, Go,
etc. ([https://stackshare.io/teads/teads](https://stackshare.io/teads/teads)).
But, we're not only looking for people with experience in these!

For more info, you can check our blog
[https://engineering.teads.com](https://engineering.teads.com), our job offers
[https://www.teads.com/teads-careers/#careers](https://www.teads.com/teads-
careers/#careers) or contact us: recruitment-fr(at)teads.com Have a great day
:)

------
jonathanbull
[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com) | LONDON UK / MANCHESTER
UK / VANCOUVER CA | ONSITE OR REMOTE

EmailOctopus was created in 2014 by two brothers. Today, we’re a small but
mighty team on a mission to make email marketing easier and more affordable.

We're looking for talented devs who can write PHP and Symfony/Laravel.

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

------
ianejames
iOffer | San Francisco, CA | FULLTIME | ONSITE

In 2002, iOffer revolutionized eCommerce by launching a transparent,
negotiable marketplace. Our mission was to disrupt the status quo -- frenetic
and rivalrous auction sites -- by empowering real people to buy, sell and
trade on their own terms.

Position: Ruby on Rails Full-Stack Developer

We're looking for a talented and motivated engineer who is looking to gain
experience in the full stack of a web application. Experience with Ruby and
Rails is a requirement, and education in computer science or software
engineering is a huge plus. Most importantly the ideal applicant should be
able to learn quickly, be eager to take on new challenges, and work well with
our existing team.

Our stack: Rails 2.3/Ruby 1.8.7, jQuery 1.8 & 2.0, MySQL, Redis, Memcached,
Solr, Resque, Sneakers, Sidekiq, RabbitMQ

This is a very small team! As such, we have a casual work culture and are
flexible with many things. Any snacks and drinks are provided, and there is a
weekly team lunch.

If you think you'd be great for this position, please email me at
ian@ioffer.com.

------
silviaxbird
xbird | Senior iOS Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA, FULL-TIME |
[http://xbird.io](http://xbird.io)

xbird is a medical AI company developing ways to use smartphones and wearable
devices to predict and prevent health risks. Our technology captures data
streams from the built-in sensors of smartphones and wearables, and analyzes
these to detect critical health events before they occur.

We are looking for a Senior iOS Engineer to build, maintain and continuously
improve our iOS SDK. You will work on ensuring our data collection is
reliable, performant and energy-efficient. You will also continously improve
our iOS app used in pilot programs, making it more useful to patients.
Finally, you will support the recruitment and coaching processes for new
developers joining our team.

To learn more or apply, please visit
[http://www.xbird.io/jobs/](http://www.xbird.io/jobs/) . If you have any
questions, feel free to ask me directly (<silvia@xbird.io>).

------
jmccarthy
strongDM | Software Engineering | Remote (core hours ~UTC -6, any latitude) |
Full-time | [https://www.strongdm.com](https://www.strongdm.com) |
[https://zoom.us/j/874728147](https://zoom.us/j/874728147) strongDM is an
identity-aware proxy for managing and auditing access to databases and
servers.

We build secure, high-throughput networking systems in Go. If you enjoy
writing code that is parsimonious, correct, yet featureful -- you may enjoy
coding with us. If you enjoy shipping a product that is appreciated by a
growing population of happy, paying customers every day -- you may enjoy
shipping with us :)

We're a fully remote (UTC -5 to -8), but close-knit team. We have high
standards and high levels of respect for each other and our customers.

Current roles:

* Lead Engineer / Engineering Manager

* Senior Software Engineer

If this sounds like the type of work and the type of environment that would
suit you, send me (Justin, co-founder & CTO) a note: justin@strongdm.com

------
bitExpert
bitExpert AG | Mannheim, Germany | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.bitexpert.de](https://www.bitexpert.de)

Our key to success is an experienced team who believes that the attribute
„Made in Germany“ can be recognized in each line of code.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert](https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert)

Our open positions:

* Frontend / Javascript Software Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/softwareentwicklerin/?ref=...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/softwareentwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

* PHP Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/php-entwicklerin/?ref=keyv...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/php-entwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: PHP, HTML5, CSS3, Angular, React, PostgreSQL, Docker, Nomad

------
org
Org | NYC, Zug, World | Blockchain, AI, Financial Engineering, P2P | ONSITE,
REMOTE | [https://org.network](https://org.network)

Org is reinventing the nature of the firm, through a new platform allowing
easier creation of proper unstoppable DAOs.

[https://org.network/jobs/](https://org.network/jobs/)

------
skrebbel
TalkJS | REMOTE (Europe _only_ ) or ONSITE (Eindhoven, Netherlands) |
[https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)

TalkJS lets developers build custom chat features in hours instead of months.
We're product driven and we power communication inside online marketplaces,
community sites, trading platforms and so on.

\-- ONLINE MARKETER --

Demand for TalkJS is quickly increasing to the point that we have no time left
to work on the funnel that drives this demand. This is a luxury problem, which
we intend to solve with full force with the help of you, an experienced online
marketer with a passion for technical products. We're looking for someone who:

    
    
        * Has demonstrable experience growing B2B SaaS inbound
        * Has sufficient tech skills to set up analytics pipelines 
        * Proactively iterates and experiments
        * Can write
        * Wants to jump on a rocket ship that's just taking off²
    

Bonus points if you can code a bit. We offer you an opportunity to start,
build, and lead our marketing team as we grow. Significant equity is on the
table, as well as the chance to work in a great collaborative, open, and
constructive distributed team culture.

Apply by sending an email to hey@talkjs.com. Mention something you've helped
grow and include something you've written. This can be anything that shows
your ability to enthuse: a blog post or a landing page or even a flyer for the
local christmas fair.

²) I'm well aware that this is a platitude, but in our case it's really quite
true and it wasn't half a year ago. We're blowing up and we need your help :-)

\-- MOBILE DEVELOPER WHO LOVES API DESIGN --

TalkJS is currently focused on the web and that's just not good enough. Easy
to use APIs and SDKs are the key to our success on the web, and we're looking
to do this natively on mobile as well. We could use your help with that.

If you're an experienced developer who's good at coming up with Java and Swift
APIs that Android/iOS devs love to use, then get in touch. We don't have the
job opening published yet, so just email to hey@talkjs.com. Bonus points if
you can show us an API you designed (on any platform).

Like the marketing job, this is remote (Europe) or on-site in Eindhoven, NL. ⠀

No recruiters or agencies, please.

------
Symmetry
Righthand Robotics | Somerville, MA | Full-time | Onsite

We're a warehouse robotics startup growing from our series B. We're looking
for Python and/or C++ software engineers, a computer vision engineer, a web
developer, and a lot of hardware roles.

[https://www.righthandrobotics.com/careers](https://www.righthandrobotics.com/careers)

------
ppk7
MixDice | React and Node Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time

Want to build games with cryptocurrency? We are developing super fun games
with bitcoin, and other cryptocurrencies at the heart of the experience. We
are looking for a talented developer who can program in React and Node to join
the team. You will even get paid in cryptocurrency! We are strong believers in
Blockchain.

Apply: info@mixdice.com

------
spulice
Chewy| Software Engineer, eCommerce Engineering | Boston, MA | Full Time
Onsite

If you are a passionate engineer who enjoys working in Java let's chat!

Apply Here:
[https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/1733566?gh_jid=1733566&g...](https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/1733566?gh_jid=1733566&gh_jid=1733566)

No agencies, please!

------
nmorse1_chewy
Chewy| Senior Python Engineer | Boston, MA | Full Time Onsite

Looking to add another Seior Python/Django bak-end engineer. Greenfield
Development on exciting new product team.

Apply Here:
[https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/1577029?gh_jid=1577029](https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/1577029?gh_jid=1577029)

No agencies, Please!!!

------
dmooney1
Lockheed Martin Sikorsky | Autonomy Software Engineers | Stratford, CT |
ONSITE | FULL TIME

We are working on a project called ALIAS for DARPA developing software to make
helicopters fly semi- or fully autonomously. We have several opening for
perception, planning, database, 3D/GUI, test and infrastructure. We're working
on C/C++ on Linux and VxWorks.

It's exciting stuff with a great team and a truly exceptional leader. We're
working under the Sikorsky Innovations program modeled after Skunk Works. We
get to move quickly and try lots of new things. Our team has our own custom
helicopter called SARA (Sikorsky Autonomy Research Aircraft), which we
recently tests flown by non-pilot reporters from Wired [0] and The Verge [1].

You can get in touch with me directly. My email address is in my profile.
Include HN in the subject line.

[0] [https://www.wired.com/story/sikorsky-sara-helicopter-
autonom...](https://www.wired.com/story/sikorsky-sara-helicopter-autonomous-
flying-car-air-taxi-tech/) [1]
[https://www.theverge.com/transportation/2019/3/5/18250996/si...](https://www.theverge.com/transportation/2019/3/5/18250996/sikorsky-
autonomous-helicopter-flying-taxi-lockheed)

------
astranis
Four billion people do not have access to the internet. Astranis is going to
change that. We are building the next generation of smaller, lower-cost
telecommunications satellites to bring the world online.

Join us and work with top engineers who have flown things in space before. The
team is currently 35 people from SpaceX, Skybox, Qualcomm, and Google.

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Embedded software -- write mission critical software that runs the spacecraft. No previous embedded or space experience required.

* Avionics -- PCB design, layout, bringup, test of mission critical electrical subsystems. Bonus: experience with fault-tolerant electronics

* Power electronics -- Design ~2 kW satellite power systems, including solar arrays and electronics for power regulation and distribution

* Thermal -- Design and analyze systems to reject sizable point loads without the aid of convection

* Aerospace/controls -- implement solutions to 6 DOF, non-linear control problems. Experience with spacecraft controls is a plus but not required.

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range designing and implementing RF systems at microwave frequencies, including LNAs and power amplifiers

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores

Please check out our postings here--
[https://jobs.lever.co/astranis](https://jobs.lever.co/astranis)

~~~
howard941
Remote?

~~~
maguirre
2nd ^ question

------
rileyphone
Smartvue | Software Engineer | Nashville, TN | ONSITE | Fulltime

At Smartvue, we're building the next generation video surveillance platform.
Our products enable our customers to be safe with a cloud based platform.
We're currently looking for candidates with a background in cloud systems,
Javascript, IoT, and full-stack development.

Email me at rstewart at smartvue.com

------
calhat
Spill | Software Developer | London, UK | ONSITE | Full-time | £45 - 65k

Spill is a message based therapy app on a mission to bring the benefits of
therapy to everyone. We work with businesses and universities to provide all
of their employees and students with a therapist.

If you have any questions or are interested in applying, email me directly:
calvin [at] spill.chat

------
Yuvrajv5
For India location, we are currently hiring RoR developers, having experience
between 1 to 4 years.

Let me share the career section with you so you can easily navigate the
current requirements.

[https://www.spaceotechnologies.com/careers/](https://www.spaceotechnologies.com/careers/)

------
dvieira
Citrine | Redwood City, CA | Backend/Frontend Engineering | ONSITE or REMOTE |
Full-time |[https://citrine.io/](https://citrine.io/)

Citrine Informatics is building the enterprise materials R&D platform to help
our customers achieve faster R&D breakthroughs, design cutting edge materials,
and reduce the environmental impact of existing materials.

As part of the backend engineering team, you’ll be helping to build the next
generation platform. You’ll build and maintain services that run materials-
specific machine learning, organize hierarchical materials data, and integrate
with customer hardware - making the end to end process of designing a new
material feel like magic.

Open Positions:

Sr. Backend Engineer: [https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-backend-software-
engineer](https://citrine.io/careers/#senior-backend-software-engineer)

As a senior engineer, you will help drive both engineering and software design
as well as help scale and mentor our engineering team

Some stack buzzwords to give an idea of what we are working with: Scala, Akka,
DynamoDB, S3, PostgreSQL, Athena, ECS

Infrastructure Engineer: [https://citrine.io/careers/#infrastructure-
engineer](https://citrine.io/careers/#infrastructure-engineer)

You will collaborate with amazing engineers and scientists on user-facing
product features that help our customers achieve incredible research
breakthroughs.

Stack Buzzwords: Python, Jenkins, AWS, PostgreSQL, DynamoDB

Frontend Engineer: [https://citrine.io/careers/](https://citrine.io/careers/)
Some stack buzzwords to give an idea of what we are working with: React,
Typescript, NodeJS

General job page: [https://citrine.io/careers/](https://citrine.io/careers/)

Our customers include some of the world’s largest Fortune 1000 materials and
product companies. Citrine is backed by leading investors including Tencent
Holdings, B&C Holdings, Innovation Endeavors, DCVC (Data Collective), Prelude
Ventures, AME Cloud, XSeed Capital, Morado Ventures, and Ulu Ventures.

Please reach out to Tia (dvieira AT citrine DOT io) if you have any questions.

------
craigmccreath
mtc. | Dundee, UK | Remote / Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.mtcmedia.co.uk/careers](https://www.mtcmedia.co.uk/careers)

Formed in 1999, and based in Edinburgh and Dundee, mtc offers a completely
rounded web design and development service. We provide the expertise and know-
how to deliver web solutions to clients across a wide range of sectors. From
branding, website development, eCommerce, content management systems and
intranets, to search engine optimisation and email marketing.

We primarily work with PHP/MySQL and an assortment of frameworks including
Laravel, Wordpress and Drupal.

We're currently looking for:

\- Backend developers \- Frontend developers \- Sysadmins \- Project Mangers

Apply here:
[https://www.mtcmedia.co.uk/careers](https://www.mtcmedia.co.uk/careers)

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site Come work at the 8th highest
trafficked website in the world. We are looking for:

-Senior Product Manager

-Product Manager

-Senior PHP Developers

-UI/UX Designers

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs
(SFWish)

------
inconshreveable
ngrok | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Remote OK | US Only |
[https://ngrok.com](https://ngrok.com)

ngrok is looking for networking and distributed systems engineers. ngrok has a
rare combination of a small team with very deep technical challenges and a
product that has massive adoption among software developers all around the
world.

Do you like . . .

    
    
      - Hard technical problems in distributed systems / network engineering?
    
      - Small companies where you have a lot of autonomy and get to wear many hats?
    
      - Building tools loved by your fellow software developers?
    
      - An extraordinary high bar for software quality, software architecture and product user experience?
    

I'm the founder, email me directly: alan at ngrok com

------
bbhughes12
DRW | Chicago, IL | Onsite | Full-Time | drw.com

DRW is a diversified, technology-led principal trading firm. We trade our own
capital at our own risk, across a broad range of asset classes, instruments
and strategies, in markets around the world. As the markets have evolved over
the past 25 years, so has DRW – growing to include real estate, cryptoassets,
venture capital and several industry acquisitions.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

Senior Clojure Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/caf301941](https://grnh.se/caf301941)

Senior Ruby Engineer: [https://grnh.se/yft7ukd41](https://grnh.se/yft7ukd41)

Senior Network Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/2acab2431](https://grnh.se/2acab2431)

Project Manager – Technology:
[https://grnh.se/3826b5c01](https://grnh.se/3826b5c01)

Linux Systems Engineer: [https://grnh.se/9407d2ec1](https://grnh.se/9407d2ec1)

~~~
NotHereNotThere
Just to let you know; most of your links do not work.

------
zobia
Flow.io (Flow Commerce) | Hoboken, New Jersey | Dublin, Ireland -
[https://flow.io](https://flow.io)

Flow is a next generation solution for cross-border commerce. Backed by Bain
Capital Ventures, Flow has built an API-first, turn-key solution that has been
transforming how brands localize their site and sell cross-border.

Flow integrates into existing e-commerce platforms and provides brands with a
high degree of flexibility over all aspects of the customer experience (local
currency pricing, duty & tax calculation, local merchandising), local checkout
(local payment methods, local language) and cheap/fast international shipping
options resulting in steep growth in international sales.

Our dream is to remove borders from global commerce. We are building a point-
to-point global eCommerce platform that enables brands to expand
internationally. We help brands with everything from catalog management,
pricing, currency risk, payment processing, to logistics.

The business was founded by Mike Bryzek (co-founder/CTO of e-commerce giant,
Gilt Groupe) and Rob (founder/CEO of leader in customer experience, Fizzback).

Our approach to software is pretty unique and offers great opportunities to
learn. We are a microservices architecture (Scala backends, ReactJS
frontends), practice API-first software development, and run continuous
delivery (merging a PR deploys the change). You can find more on our approach
to software delivery here ([https://www.infoq.com/news/2018/07/bryzek-
microservice-archi...](https://www.infoq.com/news/2018/07/bryzek-microservice-
architecture/)) and on YouTube ([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6ow-
UemzBc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6ow-UemzBc)) (100k+ views and
counting!)

Current open roles: APPLY at
[https://flow.io/careers](https://flow.io/careers)

\- Software Engineer Shopify

\- Software Engineer Payments

\- Technical Project Manager

\- Product Designer

\- QA Engineer

Tech Skills We Are Looking For: Scala, ReactJS, JavaScript, Java, Redux,
Shopify.

Apply: [https://flow.io/careers](https://flow.io/careers) or contact Zobia,
Technical Recruiter at Flow at zobia@flow.io

------
derekjobst
RaiseMe | Senior and Mid-level Full-stack Engineers | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE, Full-time | [https://raise.me](https://raise.me)

RaiseMe is expanding access to higher education by reinventing how students
earn scholarship dollars from colleges. Our platform allows colleges and
universities to award incremental "micro-scholarships" to high school and
community college students, based on academic, testing, extracurricular, and
real-world experience. We've over 250 college partners, and users in 1 of 2
high schools in the US. Many of our students earn tens-of-thousands of dollars
for college. The coolest part of our platform is how it educates students
about the possibility of college in the first place. Many of our users are
first-generation college attendees, or minority or low-income students. We
closed our Series B in 2018, bringing our total funding to around $30M. Our
investors include Salesforce Ventures, Chan-Zuckerberg Initiative, The Emerson
Collective, Teamworthy Ventures, and First Round, among others.

Here's some awesome press coverage about us: \-
[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-earned-
do...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-earned-
dollar1-billion-in-college-scholarships-using-their-smartphones) \-
[https://www.fastcompany.com/90206816/exclusive-zuckerberg-
ba...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90206816/exclusive-zuckerberg-backed-micro-
scholarship-startup-raises-15-million) \-
[https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/technology/got-an-a-in-
al...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/technology/got-an-a-in-algebra-
thats-worth-120.html)

If you're an engineer looking to work with other smart and passionate
individuals on the mission of helping all high school students achieve their
college ambitions, get in touch! We are a small company still, with an
11-person engineering team. We offer competitive pay, great benefits
(including a dog-friendly office!), and meaningful equity stake.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, React/Redux, MongoDB/Postgres/Redshift, with several
microservices Ruby, Go, and Python.

I'm happy to answer any questions - email me at derek(at)raise(dot)me. Our
jobs listing page is here:
[https://www.raise.me/jobs](https://www.raise.me/jobs)

------
bma0614
vivint.SmartHome | Home Automation - IoT, AI, making cool stuff | Boston, MA |
onsite

At our NEW Boston Innovation Center at 101 Seaport Blvd, we're delivering an
integrated platform, award-winning products and the industry's first
artificial intelligence for the smart home.

Check out our openings and join the #SmartHomeRevolution

We are looking for wicked smart engineers across multiple functions, but here
are just a few:

-Manual QA Engineers

-Platform Engineer (Go)

-Mobile Software Engineer (multiple Android and iOS)

Check out all of our openings here:

[https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology](https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology)

technologies we touch: golang, kotlin, python, c/c++, swift, kubernetes

Please email bobby.aragon@vivint.com

------
909090ffe4
Cromulence, LLC in Melbourne, FL, is looking for a Software Engineer to
support advanced research and development contracts. Successful candidate will
be capable of working independently or side-by-side within a team structure to
develop and deliver successful program capabilities. Multiple openings exist
and labor grade will be consummate with experience.

Required Skills

\- Proficient C/C++ programming skills

\- Software Engineering/Development experience

\- Embedded systems development experience

\- Understand assembly programming concepts

\- Knowledge of Windows and/or Linux APIs

\- Network communications development

Preferred Skills

\- Familiarity with software protection and binary analysis

\- Full-spectrum cyber operations

\- Program analysis

\- Software-defined networking for cyber defense

\- Cryptographic techniques for assured computation

\- Symbolic logic and theorem proving for automating network configuration

\- Wired and wireless systems architectures and protocols

\- Application of mathematic, statistics, and linguistics to large data sets

\- Artificial intelligence

Clearance Required

Qualified applicants must hold a U.S. Citizenship

Active Top-Secret clearance (preferred)

Applicants may be subject to additional security requirements

Required Education

\- Bachelor's degree in Computer Science, Computer Engineering, Electrical
Engineering, or related discipline (equivalent professional experience may be
considered in lieu of degree)

Email your resume to jobs@cromulence.com

------
tcc8
Wework.com | Backend and Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE

WeWork is looking for Backend and Full Stack Engineers for the Growth Tech
team.

Preferably experience with Rails Apps. Other technologies we use include
React, Java Spring Boot and Go.

Send an email with your resume to tommy.chheng at wework

------
aligmg
Curai | Palo Alto, CA | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://curai.com/careers](https://curai.com/careers)

We're hiring ML researchers, ML engineers, and software engineers and are
working in the healthcare space.

------
farhana
Maersk Digital | Software Engineer | Backend Engineer | Full Stack Engineer |
Senior Data Engineer | Deployed Engineer | Platform/Site Reliability Engineer
|[https://maerskdigital.io](https://maerskdigital.io) | Copenhagen, Denmark
VISA provided

Who We Are: We work together, we workout together (in our onsite gym). We meet
in our newly renovated office, we meet for walks along the water. We discuss
world affairs over breakfast and lunch in our canteen, or in our collaboration
lounges. We wear what makes us feel comfortable and we wear ourselves out
finding solutions to problems that affect millions of people every day. We are
Maersk Digital.

We are looking for various Engineers to be based in Copenhagen. You will be
responsible for Designing, implementing, deploying, and maintenance of
customer-facing analytics products. Have a look at some of the cool stuff we
have built: [https://maerskdigital.io](https://maerskdigital.io)

Current tech stack: Sketch / Go / React / Kubernetes /Python

Benefits: • Company contributed Pension

• Insurance – Health, Life, Disability, Critical Illness, Accident

• Performance related bonus

• Breakfast and Lunch

• Facilities in the building like gym, squash court, physiotherapy

• Other benefits in Denmark like Supermarket rebates, discounts in restaurants
etc

• Possibilities to attend conferences, workshops and meetups

• Fruits and Danish cookies.. EVERY DAY.

You can see more details and apply here:
[https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=GF-202...](https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=GF-202167)

[https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=MA-210...](https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=MA-210372)

[https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=MA-209...](https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=MA-209723)

[https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=MA-209...](https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=MA-209338)

Or reach out to me farhana.mohammed@maersk.com

------
catinka13
Nylas | New York, NY and San Francisco, CA | Onsite or Remote |
[https://www.nylas.com](https://www.nylas.com)

Our mission is to empower the world to communicate with context and insight.
The Nylas Cloud APIs powers email, calendar, and contacts features in SaaS
products ranging from CRM and marketing automation to recruiting tools,
scheduling assistants, legal and real estate platforms, and more. The Nylas
email API integrates with 100% of email service providers, allowing
bidirectional email sync between SaaS apps and your email client.

We are currently a team of 22 engineers (50% women/non-binary) and proud of
our culture and process.If you're interested in learning more, check out our
key values page
([https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas.](https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas.)), our
open-source
([https://github.com/nylas/handbook](https://github.com/nylas/handbook))
company handbook and website (www.nylas.com).

Our open positions:

* Software Engineer (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/1c18d507-657e-40cf-a331-0533d645...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/1c18d507-657e-40cf-a331-0533d6456fba?lever-origin=applied&lever-source=KeyValues)

* Software Engineer (NYC): [https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/129be974-7575-47f3-a3e3-a62967b6...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/129be974-7575-47f3-a3e3-a62967b614c7?lever-origin=applied&lever-source=KeyValues)

* Staff Engineer (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/7f6b0dad-7867-4bf9-9697-3e16babb...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/7f6b0dad-7867-4bf9-9697-3e16babbcf6b?lever-origin=applied&lever-source=KeyValues)

 _Site Reliability Engineer (NYC or Remote
preferred):[https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/904a7af3-1734-47f6-8896-5d9e5b07...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/904a7af3-1734-47f6-8896-5d9e5b07704c)

_Front End Engineer (NYC or SF):
[https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/9e2f47e1-38f2-46ac-
bdf9-b2a05d77...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/9e2f47e1-38f2-46ac-
bdf9-b2a05d7775e7)

Tech Stack: Python, MySQL, Redis, Kinesis, HAProxy, Linux, Javascript, React,
Redux, Flux, Flow, Elasticsearch, AWS, Jenkins, MyPy, nginx

------
logari
Hello fellow hackers and direct employers!

…I am sick of agencies and HR portals etc. All I ended up was waste of time
jumping through the circus hoops, while the only beneficiary was probably the
agency who farmed resumes to sell them to some other client like the CDOs in
Finance...

I am a largely self-taught, very highly motivated and the non-pedant
efficiency-loving programmer since 2015 (Python, Rust, Julia mainly, but can
learn fast), and since you are all talking about job offers, I want to ask for
your opinion:

Would you hire a graduate of the www.launchschool.com ? I am contemplating
solidifying my programming by blazing through their program since I have slow-
learned code for 4 years, so I would not be a typical "studious beginner". I
just want to fill some gaps as well as be able to ameliorate the word "self-
taught" by adding Launchschool and its projects to my resume.

Any thoughts? Thank you for your valuable advice.

James Logari

~~~
jlgaddis
I think you're looking for the "Who wants to be hired?" post [0].

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20325923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20325923)

~~~
logari
Thanks, yes...

------
jdregister
full stack developer @Blue Brain Project| Geneva, Switzerland | ONSITE | Full-
time

The EPFL Blue Brain Project (BBP) applies advanced neuroinformatics, data
analytics, high-performance computing and simulation-based approaches to the
challenge of understanding the structure and function of the mammalian brain
in health and disease. We are looking for a full stack developer to develop
our platform.

[https://recruiting.epfl.ch/Vacancies/947/Description/2](https://recruiting.epfl.ch/Vacancies/947/Description/2)

e-mail: jobs.bbp@epfl.ch

------
mari13
ZipRecruiter | Santa Monica, CA. | Onsite | Fulltime or Remote

ZipRecruiter is a leading online employment marketplace. Powered by AI-driven
smart matching technology, ZipRecruiter actively connects millions of all-
sized businesses and job seekers through innovative mobile, web, and email
services, as well as partnerships with the best job boards on the web.
ZipRecruiter started as a tool to help small businesses distribute job
postings affordably. Today we’re a thriving marketplace where millions of
people across the U.S., Canada and U.K. ZipRecruiter has the #1 rated job
search app on iOS. Raised a total of $219M from IVP and other top investors.

If you're interested in applying to any of the roles below, please directly
email me at: km [at] ZipRecruiter [dot] com.

1) Senior DevOps Engineer (Data Team) -
[https://bit.ly/2NsnTSP](https://bit.ly/2NsnTSP)

2) Product Manager - [https://bit.ly/2NpeVWw](https://bit.ly/2NpeVWw)

3) Senior Software Engineer (Java) -
[https://bit.ly/2NFIFyH](https://bit.ly/2NFIFyH)

4) Senior Front-End Engineer (React.js) -
[https://bit.ly/2XOCsUY](https://bit.ly/2XOCsUY)

5) Senior Python Developer - [https://bit.ly/2xpVDWi](https://bit.ly/2xpVDWi)

6) Senior DevOps Engineer - [https://bit.ly/2XfuUGq](https://bit.ly/2XfuUGq)

7) Director, Product - Platform Products -
[https://bit.ly/2YpBs6E](https://bit.ly/2YpBs6E)

8) Senior Machine Learning Engineer -
[https://bit.ly/2JiydYe](https://bit.ly/2JiydYe)

9) Senior Application Security Engineer -
[https://bit.ly/323yMhm](https://bit.ly/323yMhm)

10) Manager, Software Engineering (Golang) -
[https://bit.ly/2xmCrst](https://bit.ly/2xmCrst)

11) Product Strategist - [https://bit.ly/2KR7s06](https://bit.ly/2KR7s06)

12) Senior Product Manager - Enterprise Products -
[https://bit.ly/2J4D00F](https://bit.ly/2J4D00F)

------
kamyarg
DeliveryHero | Software Engineer | Senior Software Engineer | Mobile Engineer
| Frontend Enbgineer | Python, Javascript, React, Go, Android | Berlin,
Germany | FULL-TIME | VISA | RELOCATION |
[https://deliveryhero.com](https://deliveryhero.com)

The team I am working at is looking to hire Engineers for backend, frontend
and mobile(android) roles. We are a full stack team that supports our brands
in various countries & continents. We are working at scale and tackle
challenges that are not only interesting on the technical side but also
improve experience of our customers dramatically. If you enjoy solving real-
world problems and want to work in a very collaborative and international
environment we would love to hear from you.

We value diversity and application from people that belong to underrepresented
groups(Gender, Ethnicity, Nationality, Disability, etc.) is encouraged.

Please don't hesitate to contact me via the email in my profile for any
questions.

More details about Delivery Hero and link to roles that we are currently have:

Delivery Hero is building the next generation of online food-delivery
platforms. We are truly international with engineering teams in 13 countries
and operations in 40+ countries. Delivery Hero and its headquarters are
located in Mitte, Berlin, boasting over 1,000 employees in HQ alone

Out team is hiring for:

\- Senior Android Engineer (f/m/d) - Android SDK, Java, Kotlin:
[http://bit.ly/2LzrmMV](http://bit.ly/2LzrmMV)

\- Android Engineer (f/m/d) - Android SDK, Java, Kotlin:
[http://bit.ly/2Lwh6oG](http://bit.ly/2Lwh6oG)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer (f/m/d) - Javascript, Typescript, React, Redux,
Vue, Angular, Webpack, CSS: [http://bit.ly/2NuVb3N](http://bit.ly/2NuVb3N)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Python (f/m/d) - Python, Go, SQL, NoSQL,
Postgres, GCP, AWS, Flask: [http://bit.ly/30clSM0](http://bit.ly/30clSM0)

Tech stack: Python, Flask, Go, React, Redux, Material UI, Google Cloud
Platform, Cloudflare, Jenkins, Github, Postgres, Sqlalchemy

Please do check out career page in case none of the above grabs your interest:
[https://www.deliveryhero.com/careers/](https://www.deliveryhero.com/careers/)

------
mollyatpax
PAX | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.paxvapor.com](https://www.paxvapor.com)

PAX is a leading consumer technology company that designs and manufactures
premium vaporizers for safe and responsible consumption of legal cannabis. PAX
devices are compatible with the PAX Mobile App that allows consumers to bring
control, predictability, and simplicity to their cannabis rituals.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/pax-labs](https://www.keyvalues.com/pax-labs)

Recruiting Contact: molly@pax.com

Our open positions:

* All Roles: [https://grnh.se/8d25e6c71](https://grnh.se/8d25e6c71)

* Senior Android Engineer : [https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1490605?t=8d25e6c7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1490605?t=8d25e6c71)

* Senior iOS Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1563916?t=8d25e6c7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1563916?t=8d25e6c71)

* Senior Software Engineer, Backend: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1490621?t=8d25e6c7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1490621?t=8d25e6c71)

* Infrastructure Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1671812?t=8d25e6c7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1671812?t=8d25e6c71)

* Security Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1664893?t=8d25e6c7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paxlabs/jobs/1664893?t=8d25e6c71)

* Senior Full Stack Software Engineer, Toronto: [https://grnh.se/9fdceae41](https://grnh.se/9fdceae41)

Tech Stack: Cloud Foundry on AWS for hosting all servers, Akamai CDN, Java
8/Kotlin used on all backend services and APIs, RDS (AWS MySQL) used for
account data storage, AWS S3 used for raw storage, RedShift used for
analytics, React.js used for web based front end clients (including
dashboards), Swift for iOS, Kotlin for Android, Python for Data Science

------
danjm
Kyokan | Frontend Engineer (MetaMask) | REMOTE (Canada) | Full-time

We lead extension engineering for MetaMask: the leading platform for
empowering users and builders via the decentralized web and ethereum
blockchain. The power of the MetaMask extension reaches beyond blockchains,
with potential to be a cross browser enabler of communication and
extensibility between web-apps, localized crytpographic storage and signing
for apps.

We therefore pursue this project with the hope and convinction that it will:
\- unlock opportunities for millions to have more control and creativity with
respect to how they raise, share, transfer, coordinate and distribute wealth
\- empower more users and developers to make the web a space and tool that is
defined by collaboration, consent, privacy, security, synergy and freedom

We are looking to hire our next teammate, someone who will share our passion
for bringing these possibilites to life through leadership of front-end
feature development with javascript (React and node.js).

## For the role of Frontend Engineer, we are looking for someone who will:

\- be an effective contributor to [MetaMask's free and open source
software]([https://github.com/MetaMask/metamask-
extension/](https://github.com/MetaMask/metamask-extension/)) from day 1 \-
lead the development of front end features \- facilitate growth of open source
community contributions to MetaMask \- improve MetaMask through effective
review of pull requests, triaging and analysis of github issues, auditing and
refactoring the codebase and improving our tests

\- proactively contribute to team discussions about UX design, technical
issues, sprint and roadmap planning and improving team processes \- be
proficient and thoughtful with asynchronous and synchronous communication,
giving and receiving feedback, working independently and with a team \-
support their teammates performance and growth \- be successful working within
a fully remote environment \- bring respect, patience and empathy to every
interaction and relationship with coworkers and the community \- bring hustle,
enthusiasm, heart and a love of shipping code and fixing bugs to their work

We are fully remote and are currently focused on hiring someone based in
eastern Canada.

Details (role, requirements, perks, salary, application) can all be found
here: [https://angel.co/company/kyokan/jobs/532488-software-
enginee...](https://angel.co/company/kyokan/jobs/532488-software-engineer-
metamask)

------
l3ver
Lever (YC S12) | San Francisco, CA & Toronto, ON | Onsite |
[https://www.lever.co](https://www.lever.co)

Lever builds modern recruiting software for teams to source, interview, and
hire top talent. Our team strives to set a new bar for enterprise software
with modern, well-designed, real-time apps. As the applicant tracking system
of choice for Netflix, Eventbrite, Cirque Du SoleiI, ClearSlide, Change.org,
and thousands more leading companies, Lever means you hire the best by hiring
together.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/lever](https://www.keyvalues.com/lever)

Our open positions:

* Senior Software Engineer (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/ea11e377-ad86-4173-86d2-2b8b1fc3...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/ea11e377-ad86-4173-86d2-2b8b1fc32dd6?lever-source=KeyValues)

* Senior Software Engineer (TOR): [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/a52860d6-062b-489c-ae04-96955139...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/a52860d6-062b-489c-ae04-96955139c49f?lever-source=KeyValues)

* Senior Product Manager (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/lever/ebb56107-e2e3-4003-9337-1c4e6269...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/ebb56107-e2e3-4003-9337-1c4e6269553c?lever-source=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Lever uses our own open source MVC framework called Derby that
syncs all data via Operational Transformation (the algorithm behind Google
Docs). OT is the way we handle concurrency conflicts for any piece of data
that is edited at the same time. In addition to real-time sync, OT allows us
to provide a smoother UI since we can render updates on the client instantly
without waiting for our backend to respond, while still guaranteeing
consistency.

Lever makes extensive use of AWS, Docker, Node, Mongo, ElasticSearch, and
Redis within our infrastructure. We use tools like Hubot to streamline
deployments and Grafana to see what’s going on under the hood. In addition to
automating all the things, we love to version them too! Our systems are all
created using Terraform and Chef, working together to ensure consistency at
all costs.

Read about our tech stack here: [https://fulcrum.lever.co/the-lever-tech-
stack-1b30e27d2bb0](https://fulcrum.lever.co/the-lever-tech-
stack-1b30e27d2bb0)

------
akrai
Hi! I’m looking for a technical person to work with me on an early stage
startup.

I’m building a system which invests startups' cash reserves in safe, highly
liquid money market funds which yield over two percent annual interest,
allowing them to grow their reserves without compromising access to funds.
Furthermore, the system integrates checking accounts which allow startups to
process transactions quickly and easily, and offers an intuitive online
interface which allows them to track their progress through key metrics such
as net cash flow, burn rate, and predicted runway.

We’re just beginning development so you have the ability to make a real impact
on our systems and work in an agile environment.

Experience with building web applications with complex interfaces, backend
systems, and security is important. Languages to know include frontend ones
such as HTML, CSS, and JavaScript and JQuery, as well as backend ones such as
PHP, Java, and C++. We’re flexible with the exact languages you know but you
should be able to build complex web apps which can handle a large user base.

Experience with building highly secure systems is very important, since this
is a financial services system potentially holding millions of dollars and
therefore having serious consequences if hacked.

Ability to work quickly while still doing amazing work is also super
important. Some people can get the job done by a deadline, but it’s not clean
code. Others can write clean code but not meet the deadline. I’m looking for
someone who can write beautiful code and beat the deadline doing it.

Do things which leave me wondering how it was even possible for you to do
them. Surprise me, in the best possible way.

With every person I add to the team, I’m looking for someone smarter than
anyone already on it. Basically, each new team member increases the average
individual intelligence level of the team. I’m looking forward to working with
people who meet and exceed that bar!

We are based in the Houston area. Local programmers are preferred but remote
is perfectly acceptable.

Interns, students, etc. are very welcome. This is a very early stage company
so compensation would be a significant amount of equity rather than cash, so I
don’t expect people with cash obligations to work here full time (but feel
free to contact me to work on this as a side project).

This is almost a cofounder role. You get to build a great company here, while
doing great technical work.

You can reach me at ashutoshraiofficial@gmail.com.

Looking forward to working with the best and the brightest!

------
joaobatalha
amplemarket.com | Lisbon / Lisboa, Portugal | Full Time | Onsite | Senior
Software Engineer

    
    
      * Developing software that can do the job of the most junior position in sales
      * Stack: Ruby, React, Elasticsearch, Postgres, Python (for machine learning)
      * Backed by Y Combinator. Co-founding team started Fermat’s Library
    

Reach out to team@amplemarket.com

------
jhermanns
gridX ([https://gridx.ai](https://gridx.ai)) | Software Engineers (Various
Roles) | Full Time, On-Site | Aachen, Germany

So far, the energy supply was based mainly on large coal and nuclear power
plants embedded in a central supply structure. Although there is now a
significant number of solar systems and battery storage systems installed,
these are neither intelligent nor integrated into the power grids. gridX is
revolutionizing traditional energy supply with a fully integrated and vendor-
indendent solution, bringing millions of small producers and consumers
together on one platform – the gridX platform. Our product can intelligently
control generation plants, display all household energy flows, and integrate
existing smart home solutions on one platform. Transparency and user
experience are in focus.

Technologies we use:

* Backend + IoT Devices: Golang, GRPC, Protobuf

* Frontend: JS, React, ...

* Infrastructure: AWS, Kubernetes, Terraform, Packer, Docker, Linux

Roles we're hiring for include:

* Backend Developer ([https://gridx-jobs.personio.de/job/62771](https://gridx-jobs.personio.de/job/62771))

* Container Systems Engineer ([https://gridx-jobs.personio.de/job/81582](https://gridx-jobs.personio.de/job/81582))

* Frontend Developer ([https://gridx-jobs.personio.de/job/62765](https://gridx-jobs.personio.de/job/62765))

* Go/Linux Systems Engineer ([https://gridx-jobs.personio.de/job/62843](https://gridx-jobs.personio.de/job/62843))

* IoT Infrastructure Engineer ([https://gridx-jobs.personio.de/job/81579](https://gridx-jobs.personio.de/job/81579))

* IoT Release Engineer ([https://gridx-jobs.personio.de/job/81581](https://gridx-jobs.personio.de/job/81581))

* IoT Solutions Engineer ([https://gridx-jobs.personio.de/job/81580](https://gridx-jobs.personio.de/job/81580))

If you have any questions, feel free to drop me an email: j.hermanns (at)
gridx.ai

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Software Engineers, Designers, QA, DevOps | San Francisco &
Pleasanton, CA | Onsite or Remote (US Only)

We're a software team of 28 people within a biotech company who own software
and firmware development, infrastructure, design, and QA. 10x develops novel
products that help deconvolute biology by providing higher resolution data.
For example, scientists have been using our products to help identify new drug
targets for Alzheimer's [1], cystic fibrosis [2], and asthma [3]. No
biological experience is required, but if you're interested, there are
countless opportunities to learn!

Last month we moved into our newly renovated headquarters. Recently, our CEO
announced that he's considering taking the company public [4]. SF Business
Times awarded us with the #1 fastest-growing private company with "an eye-
popping 2,044% spike in revenue" from 2015 to 2017.

You can find out more about our customer facing software at
[https://support.10xgenomics.com/](https://support.10xgenomics.com/). We
manage our pipelines with Golang, develop analysis code using Rust and the
NumPy/SciPy stack, and drive our front-end applications with React/Redux and
TypeScript.

We're currently hiring for all software roles. Some roles are remote friendly
and is indicated in the job posting. You can find details on our careers page:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/).
Feel free to email me if you think you're a good fit for these roles or if you
just want to chat. You can reach me at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com or
@kevinwuhoo. I strive to reply to all emails, regardless of whether they're
informational or applications!

[1]: [https://news.mit.edu/2019/gene-map-alzheimers-
brain-0501](https://news.mit.edu/2019/gene-map-alzheimers-brain-0501)

[2]: [https://www.statnews.com/2018/08/01/new-lung-cell-cystic-
fib...](https://www.statnews.com/2018/08/01/new-lung-cell-cystic-fibrosis-
medicines/)

[3]: [https://www.sanger.ac.uk/news/view/first-lung-map-
uncovers-n...](https://www.sanger.ac.uk/news/view/first-lung-map-uncovers-new-
insights-asthma)

[4]: [https://www.genomeweb.com/business-news/10x-genomics-
plans-l...](https://www.genomeweb.com/business-news/10x-genomics-plans-large-
expansion-2019-mulls-going-public)

------
acconrad
Indigo Agriculture | Software engineers (all levels) | Boston, MA | Full-time
| On-site OR REMOTE | [https://www.indigoag.com/join-
us](https://www.indigoag.com/join-us)

================

We're the fastest growing unicorn you've never heard of [0] and was just
recently named CNBCs Most Disruptive Business beating out Airbnb, Stripe,
Flexport, and more [3].

Indigo is revolutionizing agtech by offering better crops to farmers through
technology. Agtech is one of the most underhyped technology trends [1] and
we're serving a multi-trillion dollar marketplace services industry [2].

Our group is working on the Uber for Agriculture. We're developing a
Transportation network to connect farmers with preferred carriers (trucks) to
help them ship millions of bushels of grain across the United States. It's
like a real world Traveling Salesman Problem with even more requirements.

We're growing so fast that I have to hire another 10 engineers just for my
group in 2019. Back-end, front-end, mobile... you name it, we need the help
(see all of them here: [https://www.indigoag.com/join-
us](https://www.indigoag.com/join-us) ).

Our tech stack includes AWS, Docker, Kubernetes (DevOps), Postgres (DB), Node
& GraphQL (back-end), React & Apollo (front-end), and Python (data science /
comp bio).

We also offer incredible perks. Free lunch (a rarity in Boston), massive
commuter benefits (both MBTA and bicycling), fitness reimbursement, ample
vacation; we really focus on and believe in both health and sustainability.

I'd be happy to tell you more, so feel free to PM me and I'll personally refer
you to the company.

[0] [https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-
indi...](https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-indigo-
boston-tech-unicorn)

[1] [http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-
takes](http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-takes)

[2] [https://andrewchen.co/how-marketplaces-will-reinvent-the-
ser...](https://andrewchen.co/how-marketplaces-will-reinvent-the-service-
economy/)

[3] [https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/15/meet-the-2019-cnbc-
disruptor...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/15/meet-the-2019-cnbc-
disruptor-50-companies.html)

~~~
avip
Does the remoteness here flow out of US?

~~~
acconrad
Yes, we do have teams in Croatia right now. Let's chat more if you want to
send me an email or message happy to go over it more

------
sdesol
Manulife University | Int & Sr Software Engineer | 85K – 150K + Annual bonus
up to 14% of salary | Waterloo & Montreal | ON-SITE | Full-time

Want to redefine enterprise education and help transform a global giant in the
insurance/financial services industry?

Manulife ([https://www.manulife.com](https://www.manulife.com)) is investing
heavily in continuous learning for its workforce and we are looking for
talented software engineers to join our Manulife University team to teach,
inspire and invent. Manulife University or MU, as we like to call it, behaves
very much like an educational institution, but within a corporate environment.
We have onsite classrooms in multiple continents and MU students are expected
to do nothing but learn while in class, which means no day to day distractions
like team meetings, emails and so forth.

For four weeks straight, five days a week, eight hours a day, we teach
students how to create microservice applications with NodeJS, how to create
front-end apps with React and Redux, and much more. And if you are wondering
what our curriculum currently looks like, the following is just some of the
modern technologies that we teach:

JavaScript (ES6), React, Redux, NodeJS, GraphQL, and Microservice Architecture

We are also always looking for new technologies and methodologies to teach,
which will allow us to stay competitive and to attract/retain talent. With MU,
we are unlocking the secrets for how we can provide continuous learning at
scale, that can be done in a way that makes business sense. There are still a
lot of challenges ahead of us and new technologies and processes that will
need to be invented, but the future looks bright for continuous learning.

In the future we can see employees not only negotiating for vacation days, but
for education days as well. What we are trying to do with MU is truly
ambitious, but we need talented software engineers with an entrepreneurial
spirit, that can speak with credibility, confidence and humility, to help us
make this happen. If you are the type of software engineer that sees problems
as opportunities and can speak with confidence in-front of one or a hundred,
we’d love to hear from you.

We know we are not in the same tech league as giants like Google or Amazon,
but we can offer you an opportunity that they can’t. What they can’t do is
provide you with an opportunity to help redefine enterprise education and
transform a global giant with close to one trillion dollars in assets. By
joining the MU team, you’ll have a once in a life-time opportunity to help
pioneer a new way of learning and teaching in enterprise, that can redefine
how we work in the future.

Waterloo

Senior: [https://jobs.manulife.com/ShowJob/Id/664619/Senior-
Software-...](https://jobs.manulife.com/ShowJob/Id/664619/Senior-Software-
Engineer-Engineering-Transformation/)

Montreal

Senior:
[https://jobs.manulife.com/ShowJob/Id/489135/Ing%C3%A9nieur-l...](https://jobs.manulife.com/ShowJob/Id/489135/Ing%C3%A9nieur-
logiciel-g%C3%A9n%C3%A9raliste,-Transformation-de-l%E2%80%99ing%C3%A9nierie/)

Intermediate:
[https://jobs.manulife.com/ShowJob/Id/489131/Ing%C3%A9nieur-l...](https://jobs.manulife.com/ShowJob/Id/489131/Ing%C3%A9nieur-
logiciel-g%C3%A9n%C3%A9raliste-principal,-Transformation-
de-l%E2%80%99ing%C3%A9nierie/)

------
verdverm
Hofstadter | Non-technical Co-founder, Developer Evangelist / User Success |
Denver, CO / REMOTE | [https://hofstadter.io](https://hofstadter.io)

Hofstadter is building the future of collaborative development. Express your
ideas!

Seeking a non-technical co-founder to focus on biz-dev and sales. We have
started the biz/sales side already and are starting the seed raising process.

Developer Evangelist / User Success

\- Build out our open-source content (mainly React and Hof Studios)

\- Writing, blogs, videos, meetups, conferences... get the word out to
developers.

\- Support developers on the platform, grow the community at large.

[https://docs.hofstadter.io](https://docs.hofstadter.io)
[https://github.com/hofstadter-io](https://github.com/hofstadter-io)

------
rollsroyce
Level 12 | Full Stack Web Developer | REMOTE (US only) | www.level12.io

Level 12 has an opening for a full stack web developer, experienced mid-level
or senior. Our technology stack is primarily Python, React, and SQL, but are
open to devs with solid web-dev experience who may not have a lot of Python.
We are in the Louisville, KY metro but the majority of our team works
remotely. We heavily emphasize development best practices, especially
automated testing. I guarantee we have one of the most detailed and
transparent job descriptions you have ever seen, no HR fluff here.For a TL;DR
synopsis, full job description, salary & benefit details, and instructions on
applying: [https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

------
recruiting_R2C
r2c | Infrastructure, Full Stack, Program Analysis Engineers | San Francisco |
Onsite, Full-time | [https://r2c.dev/](https://r2c.dev/)

We're a small San Francisco startup passionate about analyzing code and
measuring its security. We provide tools to developers, hackers, and
researchers that simplify program analysis and make it possible to analyze
entire software ecosystems quickly (e.g. every publicly available JavaScript
project on GitHub). Security issues are an open source public health problem;
with your help we can vaccinate the community against entire classes of
exploits. Come join us and give back to the open source community!

You'll be an early engineer working with our designers, security researchers,
and developers everyday to create a platform that brings together program
analysis authors with people who review and fix issues in open source
software. Our backend is primarily Python, our frontend is primarily
TypeScript with React, and we use modern web infrastructure (e.g AWS, Docker).

We take an empirical approach to product development, proposing experiments
and rigorously validating our ideas. We believe in building each other up and
'yes and...' conversations! You’ll have the opportunity to meet with users and
set the direction of the product here.

To find out more about r2c, please email minnie@r2c.dev or apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/returntocorp](https://jobs.lever.co/returntocorp)

------
59243
Expensify | Full-Stack, PHP, Java, C++, iOS, Android, and/or Infrastructure
Engineer | San Francisco, Portland, Michigan, London | REMOTE, VISA welcome |
Full-time | we.are.expensify.com | $135K+

Expensify is the most widely used expense management system in the world, with
millions of users and more customers than the rest of the industry combined,
processing billions of real dollars annually. Expensify has ~130 employees, is
self-managed (no VC control), is extremely profitable, and is working to buy
back all shares to become 100% employee owned, intending to create liquidity
through internal buyback programs and eventual dividends. As an equal member
of the team:

    
    
      - Your voice will carry weight on day one.
      - Your responsibilities will increase quickly and without limit, as there is virtually no formal management structure to constrain your growth.
      - You will work on every part of the codebase, without being constrained to any team, layer, or platform.
      - You will receive a fair, proactive raise bi-annually, without you needing to ask.  
      - You will have the option (not required) to travel with the team domestically and internationally multiple times a year -- spouses and kids welcome (and paid for).  
      - You will be provided the best equipment, a personal mentor committed to your success, tools to encourage a healthy work/life balance, and a workplace that is safe, respectful, collaborative, and inspiring.
      - You will be truly welcome regardless of age, race, gender, orientation, or other affiliation.
    

Some of the cool things we're working on:

    
    
      - Concierge, a “supervised learning” AI-powered customer support platform
      - BedrockDB.com, an open-source, blockchain-based SQL database atop SQLite
      - SmartScan, an OCR/human receipt transcription service
      - Next day ACH processing many millions of dollars daily
      - Scaling realtime search across 30 days (16TB) of system logs
      - Cutting edge web/mobile technologies and so much more!
    

We are very proud of the team we have built, and would love to have you join
our large extended family around the world. We are happy to sponsor visas and
greencards as needed. All we ask in return is that you get shit done, without
ruining it for everyone else:
[https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-
done/](https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-done/) To apply,
just email answers to the following questions to jobs@expensify.com (no resume
needed):

    
    
      [1] What's the URL of your website? If you don't have one, why not?
      [2] Tell us about what it is you do (programming, systems engineering, sales, etc.), when you started, and what you've done between then and now.
      [3] What do you want to do with the rest of your life, and how is Expensify a step toward your long-term goals?
      [4] How did you hear about us? A job posting? Chalk on a sidewalk? From a friend? Let us know where you saw this opening.
    

Please visit [https://we.are.expensify.com](https://we.are.expensify.com), and
we can’t wait to meet you soon!

------
samsarainc
Samsara | San Francisco, Atlanta, San Jose, and London | Onsite |
[https://www.samsara.com](https://www.samsara.com)

Samsara builds sensor systems that combine wireless sensors with easy-to-use
software to help businesses of all sizes bring their physical operations
online. We aim to make sensors easy to deploy and their data easy to consume,
so our customers can deploy them by the millions and in places they've never
been used before.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara](https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara)

Our open positions:

* Manager, Engineering: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1470416?gh_src=fe0...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1470416?gh_src=fe045f341)

* Manager, Engineering: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/870567?gh_src=fe04...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/870567?gh_src=fe045f341)

* Senior Software Engineer, Full-Stack: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1564516?gh_src=fe0...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1564516?gh_src=fe045f341)

* Software Engineer, Full-Stack: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1470413?gh_src=fe0...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1470413?gh_src=fe045f341)

* Software Engineer, Full-Stack: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1564444?gh_src=fe0...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1564444?gh_src=fe045f341)

* Software Engineer, Full-Stack: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/946228?gh_src=fe04...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/946228?gh_src=fe045f341)

* (New Grad) Software Engineer, Full-Stack: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1585934?gh_src=fe0...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1585934?gh_src=fe045f341)

* Software Engineer, Applied Machine Learning: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1398271?gh_src=fe0...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/1398271?gh_src=fe045f341)

* Software Engineer, Embedded Systems: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/946181?gh_src=fe04...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara/jobs/946181?gh_src=fe045f341)

Tech Stack: We use Golang for our backend, Typescript and React for our web
client, GraphQL to fetch data from our backend, and React Native for our
mobile app. Direct experience with these technologies is not required.

------
the-unknown-dev
Any chance for remote work? I am a German in Germany, just not interested in
moving. :(

------
roasbeef
Lightning Labs | Frontend Developer, Crypto Protocol Engineer, Dev Ops,
Infrastructure | San Francisco | Onsite or Remote | Full-time
[https://angel.co/lightning/](https://angel.co/lightning/)
[https://lightning.engineering/](https://lightning.engineering/)

Lightning Labs is hiring! We’re looking to expand our team to build technology
that scales Bitcoin and blockchains. Our current focus is the development and
deployment of the Lightning Network, an open blockchain scalability protocol.
We push the edge of innovation with regard to blockchain scalability, privacy-
preserving smart contracts, and cryptocurrency UX. If you’re interested in one
of the positions below, please send a brief description of your relevant
experience and resume/github to jobs@lightning.engineering. And if you know
someone who might be a good fit, we'd very much appreciate any referrals.

{Crypto Protocol Engineer}:

Experienced systems software engineer versed in applied cryptography, peer-to-
peer networks, distributed systems, open source software, and cryptocurrency
protocols to design and implement core protocol and algorithmic components of
the Lightning Network. Solid programming skills, experience with Go, C, or
C++. Prior contributions to crypto protocols and open source software
collaboration preferred.

{Frontend Application Developer}:

Frontend developer to build secure cross-platform second-layer blockchain
applications. Our applications are built on React, React Native, MobX, and
Electron, communicating with a Lightning daemon over a binary RPC protocol.
Ideal applicants will have experience building and shipping React Native
applications and maintaining open source projects.

{Infrastructure and Distributed Systems Engineer}:

Systems-oriented engineer to build highly-available, secure systems, lowering
the barrier to entry for operating routing nodes and making Lightning more
useable in general. Tasks include writing advanced software tooling for
automated channel management, initial client channel selection (autopilot),
ongoing capital management and optimization, monitoring infrastructure for
routing nodes, and creating novel systems for obtaining and managing channel
liquidity within the network.

{DevOps Engineer}:

We currently deploy a number of backend services that make Lightning easier to
use built on technology such as: etcd, Kubernetes, Prometheus, Grafana, and
Traefik. Your role would be to help us secure and scale these systems via
intelligent automation and robust service architecture. Experience with AWS is
a bonus, as well as experience with Bitcoin, particularly in the area of key
management.

------
serkanpaystack
Paystack (YC W16) | Software/Cloud Engineers, Hiring/Training/Agile Leads |
Nigeria | Full-time | Remote |
[https://paystack.com/engineering](https://paystack.com/engineering)

Paystack helps businesses in Africa get paid by anyone, anywhere in the world.
We raised a Series A from Stripe and Visa and are a growing team of 77 friends
(21 engineers) with a mission to accelerate digital commerce in one of the
fastest-growing economies in the world.

We're expanding across Africa and have people from as far as Canada, France,
and Turkey. We help relocate anyone interested to where our offices are, but
we're also determined about remote. Due to rapid growth, half of us are remote
today.

One specific occasion we do require our people to be present at is our
quarterly off-site. Four times a year, we fly you in for an extended weekend
of jam-packed fun and company-wide check-in, and should you opt for extending
your stay a little bit, we host you at our guest house or a sweet hotel.
Here’re a few photos from our Q3 offsite
([https://bit.ly/2GkPcZx](https://bit.ly/2GkPcZx))

We enjoy a close relationship with some of the most interesting technology
companies in the world. GitHub CEO Nat Friedman recently swung by our Lagos
office ([https://bit.ly/2xLmGLy](https://bit.ly/2xLmGLy)) and we also hosted
teams from Stripe ([https://bit.ly/2XGxK7m](https://bit.ly/2XGxK7m))

Our engineering has independent infrastructure, frontend, and (multiple)
backend teams that work closely with product, growth, and business. We deploy
JavaScript on AWS, data on MySQL, maintain some legacy PHP alongside small
Java services.

We're making great efforts to modularize and improve the quality of our
codebases on a quest to embrace asynchronous processing and independent
microservices on cloud-agnostic infrastructure.

We're very proud of our product, and we made a promise to ourselves to make
our codebase a thing of envy.

So here's what we need; people better than us in every way.

We're a tight bunch of curious people hungry for experienced colleagues to
take us to the next level. We crave highly skilled, kind teammates who hold
themselves to high standards, and care as fiercely as we do about pursuing
collective growth and learning.

A challenge to build a payments growth engine for an entire continent does not
come often. It's an especially interesting time to join Paystack.

Our hiring is not very conventional and we try to personalize it. We mainly
rely on working together on a sample, fictitious project. We'll recognize
experience, insatiable curiosity, and an immense passion for sharing.

My name is Serkan. I myself have joined Paystack only 8 months ago when we
were less than 35 people and have been leading engineering for the past 3
months from my home in Turkey. Please don't hesitate to reach me at
serkan@paystack.com and let's begin chatting.

------
3Shape
3Shape: C# Backend Developer | Business Analyst, R&D management support |
Software Build Tools (DevOps) engineer |Cph, Denmark | Full-time | Onsite:
[https://www.3shape.com/en/careers/vacancies](https://www.3shape.com/en/careers/vacancies)

3Shape creates 3D scanning and CAD/CAM software solutions. Innovative
technology that enable dental professionals to treat more people, more
effectively and with improved care. In 3Shape, we believe in team autonomy and
you will find a highly dynamic, informal work environment, skilled and
passionate colleagues that will daily challenge and support you and that are
looking forward to being challenged back. Together, we are going to build the
future of digital dentistry and we’ll have fun in doing so!

\- C# Backend Developer:
[https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2205649/111446](https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2205649/111446)
You will deliver small increments of high quality code, promote a culture of
good programming practices, take an active role in DevOps, contribute to an
effective and evolving development process, participate in ensuring that the
product will meet the requirements of our orthodontic customers.

\- Business Analyst in R&D Management Support:
[https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2331669/129961](https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2331669/129961)
Deelop and maintain data models and reporting tool in excel and PowerBI,
develop and drive financial planning and reporting processes in R&D, build
automated data processes whereever possible - integrating data across
exisiting 3Shape and R&D systems.

\- Software Build Tools (DevOps) Engineer:
[https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2221985/111446](https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2221985/111446)
The software build tools team aim to support this existing setup and develop
it further while offering process guidance for other dev teams within 3Shape.
The team is relatively new within 3Shape, and we are a healthy mix of people,
both in terms of experience and skill sets. Our common denominator is an
openness to new, fresh ideas and technical capability to challenge and make
good ideas even better.

Get to know more about our teams and culture here, Innovation day 2019:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bN-
YsuGNDco](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bN-YsuGNDco)

And meet Jesper Lomborg Manigoff, Vice President for R&D Software Development,
who explains how curiosity drives our development:
[https://youtu.be/R6d_s9NrLG4](https://youtu.be/R6d_s9NrLG4)

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich/Chicago| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

We enable The Internet of Things. Relayr is a well-funded and rapidly
expanding start-up. We have an extremely international and very friendly team
of 250 IoT experts in 8 cities across 5 countries on 2 continents! Our IoT
platform development is driven by our engineers and built using recent
technologies. We value good working relationships and engineers who stand up
for their ideas. Using our tools both internal and external integrators are
able to create valuable customer solutions.

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams in Berlin, Munich or
Chicago. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your
desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions
could make this the perfect job for you! We'd love to hear from you! Take a
look at our job postings and see what's right for you.

Open Positions:

Scala Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38)

Frontend Javascript Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74)

QA Test Automation Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37)

Junior QA Test Automation Engineer (m/f) Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=141](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=141)

Full Stack Solution Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=71](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=71)

Solution Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=55](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=55)

Backend Engineer (m/f) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81)

Solution Engineer IoT –Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118)

Data Scientist IoT – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=136](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=136)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/about/join-us/](https://relayr.io/about/join-us/)

Any questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
spothero
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [https://spothero.com](https://spothero.com) |
SpotHero is on a mission to empower people to get everywhere, easier! With
over 20 million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

* Director of Engineering, Operator - [https://spothero.com/careers/1698992](https://spothero.com/careers/1698992) (Chicago)

* Staff Software Developer in Test - [https://spothero.com/careers/1283388](https://spothero.com/careers/1283388) (Chicago)

* Staff Engineer, Front End - [https://spothero.com/careers/1444463](https://spothero.com/careers/1444463) (Chicago or Remote)

* Senior Engineer, Front End - [https://spothero.com/careers/1120188](https://spothero.com/careers/1120188) (Chicago or Remote)

* Staff Engineer, iOS - [https://spothero.com/careers/1735405](https://spothero.com/careers/1735405) (Chicago or Remote)

* Staff Engineer, Backend - [https://spothero.com/careers/1753476](https://spothero.com/careers/1753476) (Chicago or Remote)

* Senior Engineer, Backend - [https://spothero.com/careers/1135073](https://spothero.com/careers/1135073) (Chicago or Remote)

* Senior Engineer, Operator - [https://spothero.com/careers/1135073](https://spothero.com/careers/1135073) (Chicago or Remote)

* Engineer, Developer Tools - [https://spothero.com/careers/1698957](https://spothero.com/careers/1698957) (Chicago or Remote)

* Agile Leader - [https://spothero.com/careers/1737142](https://spothero.com/careers/1737142) (Chicago)

* Senior Technical Writer - [https://spothero.com/careers/1753476](https://spothero.com/careers/1753476) (Chicago)

* Senior Technical Product Manager, API (Chicago or Remote)

* Senior Product Manager - [https://spothero.com/careers/1584498](https://spothero.com/careers/1584498) (Chicago)

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any GitHub
account, LinkedIn profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
akyaky
LightStep | San Francisco or Remote |
[https://lightstep.com](https://lightstep.com)

LightStep builds observability tools for proactively monitoring software in
today's microservices-driven world. We write for other engineering teams, and
are the only company that develops observability tools at the scale and
complexity that enterprises need them. We're especially looking for product
minded engineers at mid-senior levels and above, who are excited about
shipping useful, meaningful features for the developer community.

To learn more about our diverse, thoughtful team; our engineering culture; and
whether this is the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/lightstep](https://www.keyvalues.com/lightstep)

Our open positions:

* All Roles: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep?gh_src=8d0d8b781](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep?gh_src=8d0d8b781)

* Engineering Manager: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/924680?t=8d0d8b7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/924680?t=8d0d8b781)

* Full Stack Product Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/1244078?t=8d0d8b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/1244078?t=8d0d8b781)

* OSS Engineer (Remote-OK): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/1239221?t=8d0d8b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/1239221?t=8d0d8b781) ^a snippet of what our OSS engineers do: [https://oncallmemaybe.com](https://oncallmemaybe.com)

* Software Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/873368?t=8d0d8b7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/873368?t=8d0d8b781)

* Software and Reliability Engineer (SRE) / DevOps: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/882411?t=8d0d8b7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/882411?t=8d0d8b781)

* Technical Account Manager in SF: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/965953?t=8d0d8b7...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lightstep/jobs/965953?t=8d0d8b781) ^even if you haven't been a TAM before, software engineers that crave more customer facing work and cross functional impact can be really successful in this role

Tech Stack: d3.js/React/Redux single page webapp, Go backend

Email austen[at]lightstep[dot]com for inquiries.

------
NCCGROUP
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and IG) - Atlanta,
Austin, Boston, Chicago, Houston, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, Sunnyvale,
and Waterloo, ON NCC Group is growing rapidly in North America and is adding
some incredible opportunities to keep pace. What does NCC do, exactly?
Penetration testing, security analysis, DFIR, and cutting-edge research into
current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You spend most of your day
thinking about security systems and how they can break. You get to be creative
and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning new technologies at a
very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long and in a year you will
be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks. Your work will typically
initiate person-months of security improvements in products millions of people
use.You will have enormous impact in making the software and products people
use safer! All of our consultants are also security researchers, with
dedicated research time. Not too shabby!

Examples of some of our current openings include:

* Our Waterloo (ON) office is hiring Principal Hardware Security Consultants ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/principal-security-consultant/)) as well as pentesters, both senior and junior.

* We are looking for experienced DFIR hires in Austin, Chicago, NYC, and SF. ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/senior-principal-security-consultant/))

* Experienced, seasoned pentesters, as well as junior hires ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/security-consultant/)).

* Technical Account Managers for our MVSS team in Chicago or NYC ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/project-manager/))

If you want to learn more about us and our open positions check out our:

Blog ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/b...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/blog/)) Cryptopals ([http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/))
Microcorruption
([https://microcorruption.com/login](https://microcorruption.com/login)) If
you're ready to apply, contact us at [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacancies/) or reach out directly at na-cv@nccgroup.com.
We'd love to hear from you! NCC Recruiting Team

------
caseus515
Preferred Networks | Researchers & Engineers | Tokyo | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/)

We are a startup with more than 200 members based in Tokyo, focusing on
developing technology for Autonomous Driving, Robotics, and Bio-Healthcare. We
love open source and are actively developing CuPy and the deep learning
framework Chainer:
[https://github.com/cupy/cupy](https://github.com/cupy/cupy)
[https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)
Recently, we unveiled a personal robot system at CEATEC Japan 2018, exhibiting
fully-autonomous tidying-up robots. [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181015](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181015)

We have one of the world’s largest private GPU clusters, with 1024 NVIDIA
Tesla P100 and 512 V100 32Gb GPUs, and we are expanding it further with 1,024
NVIDIA V100 Tensor Core GPUs in July ([https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20190318](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20190318)), and using our own custom DL chip MN-Core in
2020: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181212](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20181212). Using our cluster we achieved the world
record at that time of training on ImageNet in 15 minutes:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110) Recently, we got the 2nd prize out of 454
teams in the Google AI Open Images - Object Detection Track challenge on
Kaggle: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20180907](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20180907)

We have a strong emphasis on research, and our technical advisors are Pieter
Abbeel (UC Berkeley), Takeo Igarashi (University of Tokyo), Kenji Fukumizu
(Institute of Statistical Mathematics) and Yarin Gal (University of Oxford).
We continuously publish at top conferences like ICRA, ICCV, CVPR, ICLR, ICML,
NIPS, NAACL, CHI, UIST, etc. Learn more about our research activities here:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/activities](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/activities)

So far we have raised over $100 million from Toyota, FANUC, Hakuhodo DYHD,
Hitachi, Mizuho Bank, Mitsui & Co, Chugai Pharmaceutical, Tokyo Electron and
JXTG.

We have a western-style working environment with attractive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK. We are looking for talented individuals with skills in various
areas related to cutting-edge deep learning applications in many industries.
Find out more, and apply for all positions here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/jobs](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/jobs)

------
TaekLD
LaunchDarkly | Oakland, CA | Onsite |
[https://launchdarkly.com](https://launchdarkly.com)

LaunchDarkly is a Feature Management Platform that serves hundreds of billions
feature flags daily to help software teams build better software, faster.
Feature flagging is an industry best practice of wrapping a new or risky
section of code or infrastructure change with a flag. Each flag can easily be
turned off independent of code deployment (aka ”dark launching”).

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/launchdarkly](https://www.keyvalues.com/launchdarkly)

Our open positions:

* DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/aa5b3b23-5f10-4682-83c0-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/aa5b3b23-5f10-4682-83c0-79be5aec0114?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* DevOps Engineer (UK Remote): [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/3f6b4d1b-fbfa-4da5-b0b6-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/3f6b4d1b-fbfa-4da5-b0b6-45646fb43834?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Distributed Systems Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/7c2a0f73-c630-4baa-804f-a...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/7c2a0f73-c630-4baa-804f-af1568cd6595?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Integration Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/e7a9adde-3738-4c87-a775-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/e7a9adde-3738-4c87-a775-47f24b69ee9b?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* SDK Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/c39b6015-99a4-495a-abcc-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/c39b6015-99a4-495a-abcc-bcd7548138c1?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Data Engineer Team Lead: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/b74294b5-15d3-43ea-9a9b-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/b74294b5-15d3-43ea-9a9b-444fe6634315?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/b554c0ae-b94b-4fca-a775-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/b554c0ae-b94b-4fca-a775-73c5f57a993a?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Golang, React, Redux, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, Redis, HAProxy,
NATS, Kafka, Redis, and Cassandra

------
thebiglebrewski
Getaway | Brooklyn, NY (or close by, able to drop in twice a month) | Back End
Developer, Rails | Full-Time | Onsite (or nearby) |
[https://getaway.house](https://getaway.house)

If you’re reading this job description, you’re probably someone that spends a
lot of time on the computer and the internet. Although we at Getaway leverage
these tools like any other business does, our product seeks to physically take
our customers away from these things in an effort to find the magic and
relaxation they’ve so desperately been seeking. We’re putting tiny houses on
camp sites in remote locations so our “users” can get away and set up a high-
speed interface with their humanity. We create and maintain technology that,
in some cases invisibly, enables a mystical experience for our guests and
removes stress from their lives!

Getaway is a small but rapidly growing team that just raised a $22.5M Series B
financing round. Our offices our located in Downtown Brooklyn but we are open
to semi-remote candidates that can visit our offices at least twice a month.

The Back End Developer will focus on the following areas: \- Building new
features for and maintaining the current functionality of our website, written
with a Ruby on Rails back end and a React/SASS front end, in a semi-agile
working environment \- Brainstorming and iterating on existing features, with
some projects in the next few months including a new accounts portal for our
guests, a new financial data analysis software to be built, and ensuring our
site can handle more traffic as we scale \- Some minor developer operations
tasks ensuring the website is serving our customers well and performing to our
expectations - we’re hosted currently on Heroku \- Supporting the cabin
automation effort, working on software to make the guest experience seamless
and magical, including work on our house door lock automation software and
leak sensors, for instance. This is mostly written in Ruby and Groovy, soon
moving to all Python and Ruby \- Writing internal tools to support our Guest
Experience team and make it extremely easy for guests to get the things they
need to have a wonderful time on their Getaways \- Continuing to find
efficiencies and ways to leverage software to improve our team’s workflows and
the way we do business \- Occasionally writing code in front of a fire, if you
so desire (for real!)

We’re looking for someone with around 2 years of experience but don’t want
anyone to shy away from applying if they think they’re a real
“rockstar/ninja/etc”. This is not a junior development role and those straight
out of school or bootcamp need not apply, unfortunately we just don’t have the
resources to support such a candidate at this time.

Interested developers should send a short cover letter and resume to
jobs@getaway.house, subject line, “Back End Developer Role”.

------
apaugh
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | Salt Lake City, Utah | Onsite, Full-Time |
www.recursionpharma.com/careers

Take a glimpse at the industry's largest biological images dataset which we
released June 28th to be used as part of the NeurIPS 2019 competition track.
Generated entirely in-house at Recursion, for the development of new ML
algorithms for drug discovery.

[https://www.rxrx.ai/](https://www.rxrx.ai/)

We have raised over $80M to apply machine learning to one of the most unique
datasets in existence - over 12 billion images of cells under a huge number of
biological and chemical perturbations, generated in our own labs - in order to
find treatments for hundreds of diseases. Our long term mission is to decode
biology to radically improve lives - we want to understand biology so well
that we can fix most things that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome
folks, Yoshua Bengio is one of our advisors, and helps our ML team come up
with novel ways of tackling these problems.

We’re looking for:

* Data Scientists: Looking for experienced Data Scientists both for our Innovation and Assay Development as well as Image Analysis and Quality teams. You’ll work with our data, biology , high throughput screening (HTS), and engineering teams to identify and answer questions in high-dimensional data.

* Data Engineer: Looking for a strong Software Engineer who thinks critically and uses data to measure results. Great opportunity for experienced engineers interested in coding for a meaningful purpose and a massive human impact.

* ML Researcher: Looking for a highly experienced senior/principal-level Machine Learning Researcher who wants a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* ML Engineer: Looking for experienced Machine Learning Engineer who values experimentation and the rigorous use of the scientific method, high collaboration across multiple functions, and intense curiosity driving them to keep our systems cutting edge.

Additional roles we are hiring for: * Biologist, Computational Chemists,
Automation Engineer, and Drug Discovery experts.
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 6 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, fully-
paid gym membership, complementary chef-prepared meals everyday, two one-week
paid company closures in addition to flexible, generous vacation, 70ft onsite
rock climbing wall, commuter benefits, a top-caliber team, and help make a
massively positive impact. Happy to sponsor/extend visas, but you need to
already be authorized to work in the US--we can’t handle the lottery at this
stage.

Tech: Data Science: pydata stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn, matplotlib,
bokeh, tensorflow w/keras, etc), a cluster of GPUs for all your research ideas
Software Engineering: python, clojure[script], javascript, go, react.js,
kafka, kubernetes (GKE), GCE, AWS Our team of 150 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
brookegroesbeck
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
London - Sydney - Tokyo - Remote | Full-time | Engineering Auth0 is a Series
E/435 employee company with major growth plans for 2019. Our vision is to
provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for developers, to make
the internet safer. Ultimately, we strive for an internet with fewer
passwords. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open jobs:

Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/38b3a1b2-a60e-4ce0-966f-2a3d9950...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/38b3a1b2-a60e-4ce0-966f-2a3d9950ef23?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Cloud Security Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/78bfae54-5dbd-4ff4-a208-3ba2efb2...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/78bfae54-5dbd-4ff4-a208-3ba2efb2cd61?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Engineer, Internal Services:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/dd370211-cc49-403e-b001-5eb1c820...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/dd370211-cc49-403e-b001-5eb1c8207f7c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Cloud Cost Analyst:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/4e442d34-966e-4a20-9624-6d4a5d6a...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/4e442d34-966e-4a20-9624-6d4a5d6ac613?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Software Engineer, IAM Authorization:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/53bac123-af15-48d3-a50e-57638bad...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/53bac123-af15-48d3-a50e-57638bad19be?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Technical Account Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/31fdc5b9-7cad-4a84-b210-4e429591...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/31fdc5b9-7cad-4a84-b210-4e42959122ef?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-friendly company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Below are some pictures from our 2018 offsite in Panama. We hope to see you at
next year’s offsite!!:

[https://twitter.com/vibronet/status/997608152811044872](https://twitter.com/vibronet/status/997608152811044872)

~~~
brookegroesbeck
Senior Full Stack Engineer, Dashboard:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/0aaa432d-2ec2-4326-b5c2-7a728ee3...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/0aaa432d-2ec2-4326-b5c2-7a728ee3d5cf?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

------
tmarkovich
Forge.AI | Cambridge, MA (Greater Boston Area) | ONSITE |
[https://forge.ai](https://forge.ai)

Forge.AI is seeking computer scientists with a passion for technology and a
thirst for solving unique and hard problems. Forge is solving one of hardest
challenges in AI - how to capture and transform the world’s unstructured
information into codified, machine event streams that are specifically
designed for consumption by a company’s modeling, decision-making environments
and AI infrastructure.

We are looking for extraordinary computer scientists who understand multiple
components across the big data stack and possess a deep interest in, and
experience with, the emerging artificial intelligence and intelligent machine
ecosystem. They also have a passion for unstructured data, modeling,
instrumentation, data quality, large-scale data processing, statistics,
machine learning and visualization.

Ideal candidates thrive at the intersection of data science and software
engineering and are motivated by the opportunity to create ground breaking
technologies that will impact machine intelligence and how businesses use and
consume data. They welcome the camaraderie and opportunity intrinsic to being
part of a passionate and dedicated team. They are energized by seeing their
contributions turned into real product and seeing that product become critical
to, the world’s most notable organizations.

If this sounds like you and you are driven, focused on results, a self-
starter, a quick learner, team oriented and intensely curious - this role is
for you. This position is in our Cambridge, MA office.

Some of our open positions:

* ML / AI Engineer ([https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-ml-ai-engineer](https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-ml-ai-engineer))

* Senior Quality Assurance (SQA) Lead ([https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-senior-quality-assurance-en...](https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-senior-quality-assurance-engineer))

* Human Language Technologies Engineer ([https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-human-language-technologies...](https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-human-language-technologies-engineer))

* Senior Java Engineer ([https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-senior-java-engineer](https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-senior-java-engineer))

* Principal Data Engineer ([https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-data-engineer](https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-data-engineer))

* Junior Data Engineer ([https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-junior-data-engineer](https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-junior-data-engineer))

* Knowledge Base Engineer ([https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-knowledge-base-engineer](https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-knowledge-base-engineer))

* Infrastructure Engineer ([https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-infrastructure-engineer](https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-infrastructure-engineer))

* Product Manager ([https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-product-manager](https://www.forge.ai/job-listing-product-manager))

Contact us at info@forge.ai to learn more about these roles.

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark/
Budapest, Hungary | Full-time, Onsite/Remote

Airtame is a young Danish company that develops a wireless streaming product
for businesses and education. We are based in windy Copenhagen, but have
offices in New York and Budapest.

We're currently hiring:

* C/C++ Engineer - Budapest or Remote (Europe) ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4058777002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4058777002))

* Full-Stack Engineer - Budapest or Copenhagen ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4307730002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4307730002))

* Senior Backend Engineer - Budapest or Copenhagen ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4300332002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4300332002))

* Senior Software Engineer - Budapest or Remote (Europe)([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4321086002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4321086002))

* Senior Video Conferencing Engineer - Budapest or Remote (Europe) ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4326837002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4326837002))

* QA Engineer - Budapest ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4242126002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4242126002))

* Senior Product (UX/UI) Designer - Budapest or Copenhagen ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4316661002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4316661002))

* Digital (Web) Designer - Budapest or Copenhagen ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4342873002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4342873002))

Our team is given significant ownership and responsibility over projects. We
encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly challenge
ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

Meet Airtame engineering team:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg&list=PLnZhp4hHHk...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg&list=PLnZhp4hHHkHJDlYNGMxtd0_ODlMqzNQ7M&index=5)

------
makeshifthoop
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com) | VISA

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for everyone involved in the mobile
ecosystem. Whether you’re a mobile app developer, a financial institution
performing mobile market research, or a large brand thinking about your mobile
initiatives, we provide your one-stop shop for due diligence.

Mobile app revenue grew by 27.8% from H1 2017 ($26.9B) to H1 2018 ($34.4B)[0]
- and we’re excited to continue in our mission: to be the trusted source of
mobile insights.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower)

Our open positions:

* Test Automation Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00acaef2cc35?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d7c8e86963f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Data Scientist: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99dc9009180b?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Software Engineer, Data: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e99bca8b0b8?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Full-Stack Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84d8129b9545?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Technical Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d55ac1e9-a7d2-479d-949d-c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d55ac1e9-a7d2-479d-949d-c93cb9a25811?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

We use Rails, MongoDB, Knockout, and Go.

If you're interested or have questions, email: jobs [at] sensortower [dot] com

[0] [https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/16/apples-app-store-
revenue-n...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/16/apples-app-store-revenue-
nearly-double-that-of-google-play-in-first-half-of-2018)

------
lancenlachance
GlobalSign | R&D Scientist / Developer, Software Engineer, Field Application &
Pre Sales Engineer, & non-engineering roles too | Portsmouth NH, London, UK |
Full-time | On-site |
[https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/](https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/)

GlobalSign is the leading provider of trusted identity and security solutions
enabling businesses, large enterprises, cloud service providers and IoT
innovators around the world to secure online communications, manage millions
of verified digital identities and automate authentication and encryption. Its
high-scale PKI and identity solutions support the billions of services,
devices, people and things comprising the Internet of Everything (IoE). The
company has offices in the Americas, Europe and Asia.

\+ R&D Scientist (Portsmouth NH
[http://bit.ly/2XklKwX](http://bit.ly/2XklKwX), Pittsburg PA, or Remote OK:
[http://bit.ly/2KSewts](http://bit.ly/2KSewts))

\--Working on cryptocurrency/Bitcoin and other new identity technologies. See
articles here for an idea on cryptocurrency related work:
[http://bit.ly/bitcoinidentity](http://bit.ly/bitcoinidentity)

\+ Field Application & Pre Sales Engineer (Portsmouth NH/Boston MA):
[http://bit.ly/2XgM3PU](http://bit.ly/2XgM3PU)

\--Enabling IoT security implementations in new customer environments - see
[http://bit.ly/LongviewCase](http://bit.ly/LongviewCase) and
[http://bit.ly/biggoodiot](http://bit.ly/biggoodiot) examples for type of use
cases and customers you'll be working with.

\+ Backend Software Engineer (London UK / Portsmouth, NH / Boston MA)
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/globalsign/jobs/softwar...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/globalsign/jobs/software-
engineer-bKKtse5bKr6kkieJaI0DFi?detail=WEBSITE&remail=&rfirst=&rlast=&sid=161)

\--Working with GlobalSign's IoT Identity Platform & Digital Signing Service
(UK) or IoT Edge Enroll (US), using Golang

\--US role won't be open until August, however, please email resume directly
if interested

Find more details at
[https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/](https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/)
or email lancen.lachance@globalsign.com for more information or to apply.

------
nfriedly
Tanium | Emeryville, CA (SF) or Morrisville, NC (RTP) or REMOTE

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

Tanium's product is basically computer security & management software for
government and large enterprises. It's orders of magnitude faster than most
competition, and customers love it. Fortune called us the "Usain Bolt of
cyber­security" [1], and Forbes put us at #4 on the Cloud 100 list [2].

The former CIO of the US Air Force, said that Tanium is "game-changing ...
allowing a tremendous amount of automation and reduced workloads for our
network operations people significantly, meaning things that used to take them
months is now down to seconds, or minutes." [3] The USAF used Tanium to patch
all of their systems for WannaCry in 41 minutes and consider any system
without our software as "high risk". [4]

Fortune featured us as one of the best medium-sized places to work [5], and
the Great Place to Work survey put us at #18 in Best Workplaces in the Bay
Area [6].

Benefits include healthcare, 401k match, self-directed/unlimited vacation time
(most folks take 4-5 weeks), paid time off for volunteering, extensive
parental leave, fertility and adoption benefits, and more.

Compensation is near FAANG levels with strong base pay, large annual bonuses,
and equity in the form of RSUs. The recruiting team can share more details
there.

We get everyone together 4 times a year to keep the remote staff from feeling
too remote, and most teams do zoom calls for standup 2-3 times a week.

We have roles open in Engineering, Technical Account Management, Security,
Sales, Legal, Marketing, Finance, HR, Accounting, and more. I called out a few
interesting positions below.

Feel free to ask me about anything, reply here or email
nathan.friedly@[company site].

\--

Senior Software Engineer - Tanium's Product Engineering is an all-star team
with a quality-focused culture. I've never felt like I was the smartest guy in
the room here.

Every PR requires a code review and passing of automated testing before
merging, and the ticket is later followed up with a verification to ensure the
changes actually met the requirements.

No one says "not my job", and depending on what you're doing, you might find
yourself writing C++, JavaScript (Node.js, React, AngularJS), Python, Go
(golang), or Rust - I did all but one of those within the past year. (95% of
my work is JS, though - you do mostly stick to your job ;)

On-site or US Remote:
[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Engineering&g...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Engineering&gh_src=b44d958b1#openings)

\--

Enterprise Services Engineer - This is a new role in response to customer
demand, where we're managing Tanium software directly for customers instead of
only training and advising their employees.

In particular, we are looking for a number of IT Professionals with active Top
Secret or Sensitive Compartmented Information clearance (TS or TS/SCI) in
support of one of our Federal customers in the Ft. Meade area:
[https://www.tanium.com/apply-
now/?gh_jid=1610524&gh_src=d2f2...](https://www.tanium.com/apply-
now/?gh_jid=1610524&gh_src=d2f26a7e1)

Additional roles open in US Remote or on site in Atlanta, Charlotte, Chicago,
Colorado Springs, Fort Meade, Quantico, Reston, San Antonio, or Washington
D.C.:

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Enterprise%20...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Enterprise%20Services%20Organization&gh_src=r64ytqkl1#openings)

\--

Associate or Director of Technical Account Management - The TAM organization
is central to our company, and doesn't have any real parallels that I'm aware
of. As a TAM, you'd be expected to set up a home lab with a network of
machines (or VMs) running our software, and you'd be primarily responsible for
advising 2~5 customers on how best to use Tanium. However, TAMs come from all
kinds of backgrounds including sysadmin, ops, programming, and security, and
really work together as a team to support each other and meet the needs of
each customer.

(Note: "Director" is indicative of the responsibility level, but Director TAM
is not a people-managing role.)

The organization also has open roles for Customer Success, Solutions
Architect, and Enterprise Integration Developer.

TAM roles are primarily remote/work from home, but we try to have them near
the customers they support. We're currently looking for folks in a number of
US cities as well as Austria, Canada, France, Germany, Japan, Netherlands,
Sweden, or Switzerland.

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20A...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20Account%20Management&gh_src=r64ytqkl1#openings)

\--

Director of Strategic Accounts - We're looking for a number of sales people to
fill various roles including, in particular, Director of Strategic Accounts.

These are primarily remote roles, looking for people based in Australia,
France, Germany, Japan, Sweden, Switzerland, the US and the UK.

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Sales#opening...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Sales#openings)

\--

Senior User Experience (UX) Designer, SF:
[https://grnh.se/ec5df4181](https://grnh.se/ec5df4181) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/hf4v4o8l1](https://grnh.se/hf4v4o8l1)

Linux Appliance Engineer, SF:
[https://grnh.se/fd4e8ed81](https://grnh.se/fd4e8ed81) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/5a0b1fd61](https://grnh.se/5a0b1fd61)

Security Engineer, SF: [https://grnh.se/2789b9fb1](https://grnh.se/2789b9fb1)
| RTP: [https://grnh.se/50641aab1](https://grnh.se/50641aab1) | US-Remote:
[https://grnh.se/f17d7afe1](https://grnh.se/f17d7afe1)

Senior Product Security Engineer, SF:
[https://grnh.se/1e5241bf1](https://grnh.se/1e5241bf1) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/33dfe08d1](https://grnh.se/33dfe08d1) | US-Remote:
[https://grnh.se/f9dbcb8c1](https://grnh.se/f9dbcb8c1)

Enterprise Integration Developer, SF:
[https://grnh.se/07fcfb511](https://grnh.se/07fcfb511) | NYC:
[https://grnh.se/951b18061](https://grnh.se/951b18061) | Chicago:
[https://grnh.se/3ef6930d1](https://grnh.se/3ef6930d1) | Raleigh:
[https://grnh.se/44fc76ff1](https://grnh.se/44fc76ff1) | Seattle:
[https://grnh.se/232c475d1](https://grnh.se/232c475d1) | Dallas:
[https://grnh.se/daf2a30b1](https://grnh.se/daf2a30b1) | Washington DC:
[https://grnh.se/8d49274f1](https://grnh.se/8d49274f1)

Lots more:
[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

\--

[1]: [http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-2...](http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-24/)

[2]:
[https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea](https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea)

[3]: [https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-
much...](https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-much-
prominent-prepares-retire/)

[4]: [https://federalnewsnetwork.com/dod-reporters-notebook-
jared-...](https://federalnewsnetwork.com/dod-reporters-notebook-jared-
serbu/2018/12/air-force-to-release-new-fast-track-cyber-approval-process/)

[5]: [http://fortune.com/best-medium-
workplaces/tanium-55/](http://fortune.com/best-medium-workplaces/tanium-55/)

[6]:
[http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium](http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium)

------
jenks
15Five Inc. | Senior Frontend, Python, DevOps, Scrum + more | FULL-TIME REMOTE
15Five ([https://15five.com](https://15five.com)) is a rapidly growing San
Francisco based SaaS company that helps businesses create a culture of
feedback, track objectives, and provide leadership with visibility into all
levels of their organizations. We envision a world where every employee has
the opportunity to be engaged in something meaningful, while working alongside
people they deeply trust and respect to achieve a common and inspiring vision.
In this world, work not only calls out everyone’s individual greatness, but
leads to creating high performing companies where everybody wins. At 15Five,
we’re building that kind of company, which is why we were selected by Inc.
Magazine as one of the Best Places to Work, and we’re looking for exceptional,
like-minded individuals to join our team.

Life’s too short to build an average product. We strive for greatness in
everything we create—from launching new features to fixing the smallest bug.
We care deeply about the quality of what we put out into the world, and ensure
15Five delivers a positive experience with every customer touchpoint and
interaction. Do you also believe in creating a phenomenal product that makes a
difference?

More job details and to apply:

Frontend Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/87e81f76-7785-4bef-a005-c8ae3d6...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/87e81f76-7785-4bef-a005-c8ae3d6..).

Python Django Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/b6e90d36-36b5-4062-b9cb-d5af468...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/b6e90d36-36b5-4062-b9cb-d5af468..).

Agile Coach -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/7b3115f0-3d19-4eca-81f7-196902f...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/7b3115f0-3d19-4eca-81f7-196902f..).

QA Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/e400d214-e5d5-47e7-813d-e02fc62...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/e400d214-e5d5-47e7-813d-e02fc62..).

DevOps Team Lead -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/70310555-fff8-4a4f-a033-5ca82ce...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/70310555-fff8-4a4f-a033-5ca82ce..).

Our headquarters are in San Francisco and we have hubs in New York and Raleigh
(NC). Our remote team is spread throughout the US, Portugal, Holland, Poland,
Ukraine, Hungary, or wherever they may be at the moment. Due to practical
reasons you should be somewhere between UTC-7 and UTC+2. To learn more about
us, check out our values [https://www.15five.com/core-
values/](https://www.15five.com/core-values/).

------
thomasjfox
4C Insights | Chicago, IL & Seattle, WA | Full-Time | Onsite

\- Software Development Engineer (Full-stack):
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o3Zx8fwr&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o3Zx8fwr&s=HN)

\- Software Development Engineer (Frontend):
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oUOG9fwh&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oUOG9fwh&s=HN)

\- Software Development Engineer (Backend):
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oxEk9fwo&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oxEk9fwo&s=HN)

\- Senior Software Development Engineer (Full-stack):
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oDHO9fw1&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oDHO9fw1&s=HN)

\- Site Reliability Engineer [Chicago]:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oNzeafwu&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oNzeafwu&s=HN)

\- Database Engineer [Chicago]:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=omyeafw2&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=omyeafw2&s=HN)

\- UX/UI Designer [Chicago]:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oJhn9fwg&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oJhn9fwg&s=HN)

4C is a global leader in data science and media technology with solutions for
multi-screen marketing. With more than $1 billion in annualized media spend
running through its software-as-a-service platform, 4C offers activation on
Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, Pinterest, Instagram, Snapchat, Amazon, and
NBCUniversal as well as TV Synced Ads across display, search, social, and
video.

4C is building the next generation of marketing technology and data science. A
little about our team: we are a full-stack team of experts in frontend,
backend, product and design. We care deeply about our stack and tools,
focusing on the best to get the job done. We work on hard problems of scale
and performance, while making sure our users can be as successful as possible
through using our platform. Our stack is mainly Python and Javascript (ES6).
We leverage React, Flask, Celery, Kubernetes, GraphQL, MySQL, Mongo, Redis,
and other technologies to help us get the job done.

Our Headquarters is in beautiful Chicago in the Loop with sweeping views of
the Chicago River. In Seattle, our office is located in the heart of downtown
with easy access to all things great about the Pacific Northwest (and is a dog
friendly office!).

We are looking for colleagues who are agile, creative, smart and generally
amazing. 4C is committed to diversity and inclusion, and we are proud to have
a team from multiple locations, cultures, and backgrounds. This is what makes
4C great. Find out more at
[https://www.4cinsights.com/careers/](https://www.4cinsights.com/careers/) and
what it's like to work at 4C at [https://www.4cinsights.com/resource/like-
working-4c/](https://www.4cinsights.com/resource/like-working-4c/)

------
nationalrobotic
National Robotics Engineering Center | Software, Computer Vision, Machine
Learning | Pittsburgh, PA, USA | ONSITE | Full Time | H1-B VISA

[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html)

The National Robotics Engineering Center (NREC), a robotics research and
development powerhouse, is looking for experienced developers, especially in
embedded systems, robotics, perception, deep learning, data science, and AI.
For more than 21 years NREC has brought together a critical mass of software
and hardware engineers in order to take technology from the laboratory to the
real world. NREC maintains a diverse portfolio of projects, from Augmented
Reality driver assistance to full off-road autonomy and from advanced
teleoperation to full autonomous manipulation.

NREC is part of the Robotics Institute at Carnegie Mellon University, focused
on commercialization of robotic technologies, and employs over 150 people in
their off-campus facility. An NREC developer can go from developing mapping
for a mining robot operating in extreme environments
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html))
to developing hardware and controls for unique research vehicles for the
military
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU)).
Another may go from developing training products for humanitarian workers
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects/sweep-monitoring.html)) on to assistive technologies that make work
easier for farmers around the world
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-
agri...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-agriculture-
projects/active-fill-control.html)).

C++ and Python software engineers -
[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-software-
engineer...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-software-
engineer.html)

Cloud/ML Systems/Data engineers - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/data-
engineer-machine-le...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/data-engineer-
machine-learning-infrastructure-engineer.html)

Computer Vision engineers - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-
developer.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-developer.html)

ML/AI Engineering - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/machine-learning-
enginee...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/machine-learning-engineer-
developer.html)

If you have questions or are interested in any positions in robotics, please
contact Christine DeCarolis ( cdecarolis@nrec.ri.cmu.edu ). In your
communication, please mention hacker news.

~~~
jonathankchang
If anyone has questions about the NREC, I've been working there for several
years on perception

------
siwatanejo
[still-unnamed startup in stealth mode] | REMOTE or ONSITE(around HK:
Guangzhou,Macau,Shenzhen,Taiwan,etc) | 20-40h per week, freelancers/full-
timers/part-timers

Sorry for the vague description but I can tell you more about the product
we're building when you apply. Hopefully I can attract you in a sufficient way
with our tech stack! (see below). [NOTE: this is not a pie-in-the-sky venture,
you would be joining a team who has a 1+year-old working product, with
prospects of new greenfield products built around the first.]

Job positions (in no particular order of preference):

\- FP developer: you value immutability and lack of side effects because you
have lived the nightmares of race conditions and heisenbugs in your career.
You're disgusted with most job positions out there because the tech-stack
described in most of them don't look safe enough to be serious (sure they can
build snapchats with them, but not robust software that would end up being
used by NASA or Waymo). Desirable to be familiar with F#.

\- Desktop/mobile developer: you cringe at the idea of "Electron apps",
because you think native frameworks like QT or gtk+ give much power and
maintainability (plus, performance aside, javascript is a joke in any other
aspect too). But you also understand why garbage-collected languages are safer
and more productive than low-level ones, and there are many of these much more
decent than JS. (gtk is preferred for this position at the moment; or someone
willing to switch)

\- C#/.NET developer: generics, LINQ, VisualStudio, EntityFramework et al are
your bread and butter. You value the diversity that comes from learning other
languages and tech-stacks but also the stability that a robust platform like
.NET provides, which you based your career on. Desirable to be familiar with
Xamarin, but not required. F# is a plus.

\- Build engineer: you are a Linux-er who has some past experience building
deb or rpm packages, are excited about reproducible builds, and are willing to
learn (if you don't already know) new things such as snap or flatpak. gitlabCI
and/or AzureDevOps is a plus. (Might do some DevOps work after we come out of
stealth mode as well.)

\- Rust developer: you dealt with C/C++/Objective-C in the past but are ready
to move on. However, you're still not convinced about garbage collected
languages, so you have been looking at Rust lately, or willing to learn it.
You're not a smart-ass though, so you would be excited to expose your Rust
code's API to be consumed by higher level languages.

\- SmartContracts/blockchain developer: you've used/developed smart contracts
in languages Ivy, MiniScript, or Solidity(EVM), or are willing to learn this
technology. Desirable to have familiarity with atomic swaps, HTLCs or zero
knowledge proofs. Excited about things like bitcoin, ethereum,
mimblewimble/grin, DAI, etc

Important perk for all positions: all the code/scripts you'll write will be
opensource, at least for the first 4months.

Write me at andrew.forsure@gmail.com

PS: Abstain from applying if you expect a lead/managerial role, because the
team is not yet big enough to need extra leadership for now.

PS II: I don't find it acceptable if you would accept this as part-time job
while keeping your full-time job. Part-time only works with side-projects or
other one single extra part-time job.

~~~
andrew_
I'd recommend working with a copywriter or some peer review with professionals
that have experience writing. As-is, the description is somewhat off-putting,
defensive, and at the same time has an elitist tone.

~~~
siwatanejo
It might sound elitist to people that don't think in the same way about
programming. I guess those people won't apply ;)

------
tommytecrec
Government Digital Service | London, UK | Full-Time | Onsite | Developers

Government Digital Service (GDS) is helping to redefine how a modern
government should serve its citizens. Our work is cutting-edge and award-
winning. It is improving the lives of millions of people.

We are looking for Developers with strong Ruby knowledge to help GDS build and
run world-class public services for the digital age. You will work in small,
multidisciplinary agile teams.

Users always come first and everything we do should meet their needs.

Read more - [https://technology.blog.gov.uk/](https://technology.blog.gov.uk/)

Some of our benefits: flexible working hours + brilliant work life balance,
choice of hardward, Civil Service pensions, 25 days annual leave

Apply here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oweaafwO&s=hackernews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oweaafwO&s=hackernews)

*Must have right to work in UK

------
godelski
Friendly reminder to upvote jobs that list salaries.

------
Varqu
Post CH AG | DevOps with Kafka | Zurich, Switzerland | Full-Time | On-Site |
108'000 - 126'000 CHF

[https://swissdevjobs.ch/jobs/Post-CH-AG-DevOps-Engineer-
Kafk...](https://swissdevjobs.ch/jobs/Post-CH-AG-DevOps-Engineer-Kafka-API-MW)

The Swiss Post is looking for German speaking DevOps Engineers !

TECH: Kafka, Docker, AWS, Ansible, Gravitee.io, Jenkins, Terraform

Als Mitglied eines DevOps Teams baust Du auf Kafka und Gravitee.io basierende
Plattformen auf und stellst die langfristige Verfügbarkeit sowie eine
umfassende Automatisierung gemeinsam mit dem Team sicher. Du entwickelst
sowohl die Plattformen als auch die umgebenden Services für Messaging und API-
Management weiter, so dass sie die Anforderungen des Product Owners erfüllen.

~~~
dang
Please see the rules at the top: _Please only post if you personally are part
of the hiring company—no recruiting firms or job boards._

~~~
sdpcrowe
Hi, I work for Canva and it is a company. Our salary bands vary hence not
listing them directly. May I confirm why this post has been dropped down
please?

~~~
dang
Are you talking about
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20331297](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20331297)?
That was penalized by HN's ring detector. It's not ok to get friends or
colleagues to upvote a post. This is in the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

There's no requirement to include salary in these ads, though some readers
prefer it.

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | full-time senior hires | Sydney | PERMANENT, ONSITE, VISA
[https://about.canva.com/careers/](https://about.canva.com/careers/)

Australia's fastest growing startup. We're taking over the world of design and
content creation with a product loved by millions of people around the world.

Come work with some of the best people in the industry doing the best work of
their lives.

Recruiting across lots of roles (check out out our careers page above) -
including Frontend, Backend, iOS, Android, UX Design, Digital Design, Product,
Growth, Data Science and more.

Engineering stacks: backend = scalable Java services, web = React +
TypeScript, iOS = Swift, Android = Java & Kotlin.

Feel free to ping me an email at scott[.]c[@]Canva[.]com for a referral, any
questions on what life here is like, and the cool things we're doing in
engineering, design & product.

Permanent & onsite roles only

